# EXTREME precision falling



## murphy4trees

EXTREME precision in tree falling.mov - YouTube

first 18 seconds show a slow motion tree falling... target was a 4' round of wood, distance over 50' from the hinge to the center of the target. Round was split perfectly in half. Second fall is a backleaning maple spar, with a tight LZ between a driveway and a house. third tree was a little back leaning corkscrew willow. These cuts were made in the course of two days.


----------



## NHlocal

*Precision Tree Falling.*

:msp_smile:That's why they pay you the big bucks, right?:msp_smile:
:msp_thumbsup:Well done, thanks for the video.
Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.


----------



## derwoodii

You make it look all to easy MrMurphy,  beware and caution any who think it is eh.:msp_scared:


----------



## NCTREE

I wanna see treeslayer rock some #### out, wheres the vids?


----------



## Dalmatian90

That 2nd tree was really impressive with how tight that area was to drop it, even with a rope to guide it.

I could easily see that becoming very, very expensive for someone who only thought they knew what they were doing.


----------



## superjunior

I like the first one on the stump, that's some fancy shootin!


----------



## tomsteve

thats some awesome work, but dam!! ya'll post these awesome vids and i end up surfin for an hour droolin!!!


----------



## newsawtooth

Nice video and good gutting, Murph. I used your method to cut trees hung up in other trees recently in a jackstrawed Ponderosa Pine patch. Much better than the old way I was using. The hinge piece that splits off the top gives the faller more time to react and escape. I've played with some modifications in order to make the top strip more predictable. Still tweaking it. Thanks for the tips.

-Brent


----------



## Scrat

Nice controlled work Murph, glad to see you didn't get slammed on this one. Since you use a skidsteer on every job to pull everthing from saplings to monsters, and the pressures exerted on your rigging lines by that machine are truly unknown-yes even by you...be honest now. Have you ever considered using a tension load cell to gather some useful data for all of use, that might be valuable for cycles to failure or mbs vs. actual load applied.
Looking forward to your reply.........


----------



## ronnyb

The one lead looked like it smacked the driveway pretty hard. Why not shorten it up? Then who cares if it lands on a block of wood.


----------



## murphy4trees

Scrat said:


> Nice controlled work Murph, glad to see you didn't get slammed on this one. Since you use a skidsteer on every job to pull everthing from saplings to monsters, and the pressures exerted on your rigging lines by that machine are truly unknown-yes even by you...be honest now. Have you ever considered using a tension load cell to gather some useful data for all of use, that might be valuable for cycles to failure or mbs vs. actual load applied.
> Looking forward to your reply.........



I've been wanting to get a 30,000 lb dyno for some time, to measure rigging and pulling forces.. If you know how to use a plunge cut to set up the hinge, then it doesn't matter what pulling power is used.. it takes what it takes to move the tree... "it is what it is" as they say... I won't even engage in a debate with anyone that criticizes the use of pulling with equipment in ALL scenarios..


----------



## murphy4trees

ronnyb said:


> The one lead looked like it smacked the driveway pretty hard. Why not shorten it up? Then who cares if it lands on a block of wood.



That wasn't the driveway.. it was a road, and there was a concrete curb under those leaves.. if I didn't hit the round, I was buying a new curb... I did it to open the mind of another highly experienced arb on his first week with my crew.. I could have easily had the tree shortened up or brought in plenty of padding logs to protect the curb, from another job less than half mile away... BUT I wanted to show this man that I had BOTH the skill to hit the mark, and the confidence to do so when there is risk. It worked! 

I would have never dropped a tree so hard onto a driveway... roads can take a beating.. driveways are trouble like that!


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> I've been wanting to get a 30,000 lb dyno for some time, to measure rigging and pulling forces.. If you know how to use a plunge cut to set up the hinge, then it doesn't matter what pulling power is used.. it takes what it takes to move the tree... "it is what it is" as they say... I won't even engage in a debate with anyone that criticizes the use of pulling with equipment in ALL scenarios..



I really like using my tractor these days for pulling. I can drive anywhere with no lawn damage and it pulls like a beast.

It's pretty easy to load test the rope and anchor poing before putting the whole operation into motion, failure really isn't an option if you do this first.


----------



## murphy4trees

You have to be careful not to pull early.. that is trust your driver / operator.. if he pulls early it can break the top out, or baberchair the tree, etc.. I know one guy that told me about the entire top of a large mulberry crushing him when the boss pulled too early with the skid steer.. so you gotta know what you are doing and coordinate well.. I'd never go back at this point..


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> You have to be careful not to pull early.. that is trust your driver / operator.. if he pulls early it can break the top out, or baberchair the tree, etc.. I know one guy that told me about the entire top of a large mulberry crushing him when the boss pulled too early with the skid steer.. so you gotta know what you are doing and coordinate well.. I'd never go back at this point..



Helps to have sharp, powerful, saw that is up to the task in case somebody over stresses the hinge and you need to play catch up a little. Bottom line, I always tell the puller not to move unless I direct him too, unless for some freak reason the hinge would break, in which case pull like heck.

The cutter needs to coordinate and direct the whole operation.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> I really like using my tractor these days for pulling. I can drive anywhere with no lawn damage and it pulls like a beast.
> 
> It's pretty easy to load test the rope and anchor poing before putting the whole operation into motion, failure really isn't an option if you do this first.



You get the winch for it yet Nails?? 

Nice job murph... I gotta admit, you're a better treeman than I have given you credit for in the past. lol.


----------



## flushcut

murphy4trees said:


> That wasn't the driveway.. it was a road, and there was a concrete curb under those leaves.. if I didn't hit the round, I was buying a new curb... I did it to open the mind of another highly experienced arb on his first week with my crew.. I could have easily had the tree shortened up or brought in plenty of padding logs to protect the curb, from another job less than half mile away... BUT I wanted to show this man that I had BOTH the skill to hit the mark, and the confidence to do so when there is risk. It worked!
> 
> I would have never dropped a tree so hard onto a driveway... roads can take a beating.. driveways are trouble like that!



I am guessing Dave is never comming back.


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> You get the winch for it yet Nails??



Not yet, just waiting a bit to see what I come up with on my own. I need to put a quick tach on the front too, so I can put my forks on it. Right now I just use log tongs hanging off the bucket to move logs.


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> Nice job murph... I gotta admit, you're a better treeman than I have given you credit for in the past. lol.



That almsot sounds like an apology.. Glad to have converted another of my most vocal critics.. Only one question..... WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG! My guess is most of the other stuff was just over your head... HAHA!


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> That almsot sounds like an apology.. Glad to have converted another of my most vocal critics.. Only one question..... WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG! My guess is most of the other stuff was just over your head... HAHA!



I wouldn't go getting too carried away with yourself there murph, I just admitted that there is some talent involved, that's all... I also heard ya bought a 75 footer, that's a pretty big move...


----------



## murphy4trees

its a 2006 altec LR-V, 60 E70, rear mounted on a 2006 international 7 speed with 26K miles.. 

Last Saturday I did a quick priuning job.. Lady had gotten a price of $1,200 for one tree.. I pruned that tree and 5 others in just over an hour.. all from one set up.. we all agreeed that the 1,200 was gouging, and still that was cranking out some quick work. Husband came out after and said this was the only time he had not been either homicidal or suicidal after getting tree work done..


----------



## NHlocal

*How to leave a customer...*

:msp_thumbsup:No doubt about it, the very best way to leave a customer 
is fully satisfied and happy with your work. Thanks for the post.
Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn't go getting too carried away with yourself there murph, I just admitted that there is some talent involved, that's all... I also heard ya bought a 75 footer, that's a pretty big move...



Just telling it like it is..
Eveyone in this business thinks they know so much... when they see something unfamiliar... what do they do? do they ask or try to learn something... No they dismiss it as reckless or lucky etc.. If its outside your experience, it must be crazy right? 

Hitting that 4' round was just basic falling technique.. that you can understand.. whatever else you were criticizing in the past, you didn't understand..


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> Just telling it like it is..
> Eveyone in this business thinks they know so much... when they see something unfamiliar... what do they do? do they ask or try to learn something... No they dismiss it as reckless or lucky etc.. If its outside your experience, it must be crazy right?
> 
> Hitting that 4' round was just basic falling technique.. that you can understand.. whatever else you were criticizing in the past, you didn't understand..



Oh Jesus... let me get back to you, you're actually starting to bother me again now.


----------



## Scrat

murphy4trees said:


> I've been wanting to get a 30,000 lb dyno for some time, to measure rigging and pulling forces.. If you know how to use a plunge cut to set up the hinge, then it doesn't matter what pulling power is used.. it takes what it takes to move the tree... "it is what it is" as they say... I won't even engage in a debate with anyone that criticizes the use of pulling with equipment in ALL scenarios..



Murph,
No criticism, just the opposite. I feel you would be the perfect subject for this since you do pull everything from little ones, big ones, back leaners, side leaners and so and so. I think you could gather a lot of useful data in a very short time that would be very valuable to many of us. Especially if you took good notes.

As far as debates go.....well I'm just not interested in pissing matches, I'd much prefer to share experiences and information since it is a much better use of our time and generates a positive and useful outcome for all.
Scrat


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> That wasn't the driveway.. it was a road, and there was a concrete curb under those leaves.. if I didn't hit the round, I was buying a new curb... I did it to open the mind of another highly experienced arb on his first week with my crew.. I could have easily had the tree shortened up or brought in plenty of padding logs to protect the curb, from another job less than half mile away... BUT I wanted to show this man that I had BOTH the skill to hit the mark, and the confidence to do so when there is risk. It worked!
> 
> I would have never dropped a tree so hard onto a driveway... roads can take a beating.. driveways are trouble like that!



In other words you were showing off? :biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Just telling it like it is..
> Eveyone in this business thinks they know so much... when they see something unfamiliar... what do they do? do they ask or try to learn something... No they dismiss it as reckless or lucky etc.. If its outside your experience, it must be crazy right?
> 
> Hitting that 4' round was just basic falling technique.. that you can understand.. whatever else you were criticizing in the past, you didn't understand..



That is true. What is also true that there are not to many guys able to deliver the appropriate pull. Hell, you just went up there and cut it, the magic is in the pull. No, not many guys have the confidence to do that everyday with you being the thing that gets ####ed up if they #### up. I mean, its not an app you get from yer phone. yeah boy, no room for error on that one.


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> Just telling it like it is..
> Eveyone in this business thinks they know so much... when they see something unfamiliar... what do they do? do they ask or try to learn something... No they dismiss it as reckless or lucky etc.. If its outside your experience, it must be crazy right?
> 
> Hitting that 4' round was just basic falling technique.. that you can understand.. whatever else you were criticizing in the past, you didn't understand..



Don't you think it's about time to change up that avatar murph... maybe you could put that thing in pigtails or something.. break it up a little.. just a suggestion.


----------



## murphy4trees

treemandan said:


> In other words you were showing off? :biggrin:



Not exactly... showing off, BUT not JUST showing off.. I wanted to make a point to him, without offending him.... You know you have to be careful.. and tiptoe around a tree man's ego some.. I thought it was better to let the saw make the point, as my mouth tends to get get me in trouble!


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> Don't you think it's about time to change up that avatar murph... maybe you could put that thing in pigtails or something.. break it up a little.. just a suggestion.



You know I was just thinking the same thing.. pic is old, and it was older when it was taken.. and just about as old as you talking about it.. HAHA ... hope you're smilin'


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Not exactly... showing off, BUT not JUST showing off.. I wanted to make a point to him, without offending him.... You know you have to be careful.. and tiptoe around a tree man's ego some.. I thought it was better to let the saw make the point, as my mouth tends to get get me in trouble!



Did you just mention something about ego? Yeah, well, I guess since we are back at square one, at the root, at the core then there ain't to much else to be said is there? Heave Ho, let er run, get er done, last one standing is a rotten egg.


----------



## treemandan

miscommunication_can_be_killer.mov - YouTube


I ain't trying to shut you down Murph but take it easy Mad Dog. When it comes down to it it don't really matter whose fault it is, only who is still alive.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> miscommunication_can_be_killer.mov - YouTube
> 
> 
> I ain't trying to shut you down Murph but take it easy Mad Dog. When it comes down to it it don't really matter whose fault it is, only. who is still alive.



Looks like the customer got a free stump removal with that deal... and still The Murph flaps on! I mean if this guy smashed the house and had to repair the roof, he'd probably be like "well, there's a lesson here, blah, blah, and we were gonna clean the gutters for them anyway". Amazing. 

But seriously, I have grown to enjoy story time with Daniel. Lol.


----------



## lxt

I thought I was gonna see some extreme tree felling??? WTF

I have newbees practice on stuff like that, that first drop was kids stuff.............when I see a couple of 1/2 million dollar homes on each side of the tree then I would call it extreme...........Thats just normal everyday stuff right there! 



LXT...........


----------



## treeclimber101

I wouldn't of even tried to drop that tree between the drive way , call me scared but the thought of cracking that foundation just makes me twitch a bit , I would have no problem splitting that stump though , with a Cat on it pulling it makes ya look like a champ ..


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> miscommunication_can_be_killer.mov - YouTube
> 
> 
> I ain't trying to shut you down Murph but take it easy Mad Dog. When it comes down to it it don't really matter whose fault it is, only who is still alive.





What cracks me up is after its on the ground & the damage done.....He has to think about what he was doing during the action & if he said stop or pull? or was it going left or right? then during the narrative he tells us what each move meant!!! C`mon...! Not only that but it was clear that who/what was pulling wasnt gonna stop.......SO, Keep cutting!! this is a saw operators mistake here! from what I have seen in the past couple videos & one called "tripping a widowmaker" (wrong title for circumstance) there will be an accident on that crew sooner or later of catastrophic proportions!

Could you imagine if the non target tree was an exotic species?............start limbing em out Murph, you got a 75ft bucket to do the big stuff, take em down to a safe height before dropping.............there is a difference between confidence & stupidity.....what ive viewed throughout does`nt show confidence!

Whats even sadder is there are newbs on here viewing this stuff.............To you folks, you would be better off not implementing these un orthodox (nice word for unsafe) practices into your work regiment, this is how people & property get destroyed!!


Be Safe!!!



LXT.................


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> Just telling it like it is..
> Eveyone in this business thinks they know so much... when they see something unfamiliar... what do they do? do they ask or try to learn something... No they dismiss it as reckless or lucky etc.. If its outside your experience, it must be crazy right?
> 
> Hitting that 4' round was just basic falling technique.. that you can understand.. whatever else you were criticizing in the past, you didn't understand..




Hmmm.... wondering how we should critique that mis-comminication video? credit given for posting it, but in my opinion ya tried to put a spin on it? No better than a AA video, I dont think its that people dont understand or its even outside their experience.......most of the techniques Ive seen employed by you are No No`s.............making notches at chest level, bore cutting the same, counter balanced rigging to adjacent tree by powerlines, dropping trees on "ANY" form of road or driveway, etc....

You post these Vids as instructional????? Much like you busting on competitors doing wrong tree care practices.....Watching someone perform tree work in a reckless (Im confident...NOT!!) manner is just as bad...........alot of what I see is just plain out right un-professional & unsafe...............I would have fired you...! weather it be Line clearance or residential? you are gonna hurt someone or something!

Im sure the reply will be an excuse & just like AA..........you can get away with things for so long & then you gotta pay...!

LXT.............


----------



## tree MDS

No ####, I tried to give The Mullethead a break back there, but F that.. taking chances (while filming for your ego) with people's property, instead of just roping a few logs off, or turning that simple cut and pitch maple into a full blown drama fest IS reckless and unprofessional, no doubt! 

Whatever though..


----------



## RandyMac

Extreme precision falling is exercised every day in the woods, where and how the tree falls is paramount. If you screw up, the tree is busted up/or difficult for the machines to move. Even today's average timber requires a high skill level. You spent all day figuring out things in inches.
Think about falling trees with trunks the size of a room, a football field in height and fragile as your Aunt's fancy china, several times a day. There were 1000s of men who felled the big timber as a matter of course.








I think Murph has Attention Deficit Disorder, he needs the ohhs and ahhs.


----------



## flushcut

RandyMac said:


> Think about falling trees with trunks the size of a room, a football field in height



I REALLY wish I could imagine such a grand undertaking, but before I leave this earth I will cut one down.


----------



## RandyMac

flushcut said:


> I REALLY wish I could imagine such a grand undertaking, but before I leave this earth I will cut one down.



Better hurry up, some SOBs cut a whole bunch of them.


----------



## superjunior

lxt said:


> when I see a couple of 1/2 million dollar homes on each side of the tree then I would call it extreme...........Thats just normal everyday stuff



we rarely, or hardly ever, well pretty much never drop large trunks in somebody's yard - no reason for it.. But to do it in between a couple of 1/2 million dollar houses, yeah that would be extreme.
Or insane..


----------



## flushcut

superjunior said:


> we rarely, or hardly ever, well pretty much never drop large trunks in somebody's yard - no reason for it.. But to do it in between a couple of 1/2 million dollar houses, yeah that would be extreme.
> Or insane..



I don't think it is insane. If I can I will drop everything if the situation allows. Yesterday I dropped a dead rotton oak on a $1.9mil estate in Black Point on Geneva Lake it was a beautiful drop between a tamarack and a honey of a black walnut.


----------



## superjunior

flushcut said:


> I don't think it is insane. If I can I will drop everything if the situation allows. Yesterday I dropped a dead rotton oak on a $1.9mil estate in Black Point on Geneva Lake it was a beautiful drop between a tamarack and a honey of a black walnut.



I usually work in some pretty tight yards where it isn't an option. But if the situation allows or is needed then sure. Wouldn't drop one across someones lawn though and certainly wouldn't drop one between a couple half million dollar houses if it could be roped down.


----------



## treeslayer

flushcut said:


> I don't think it is insane. If I can I will drop everything if the situation allows. Yesterday I dropped a dead rotten oak on a $1.9mil estate in Black Point on Geneva Lake it was a beautiful drop between a tamarack and a honey of a black walnut.



And I know you could, Raj, and would. skill.

But rope it down? when it can be dropped? :biggrin: get a few decades under the belt, and MOVE ON.......to the next tree, and god help us if we can rig a fun drop. I will spend hours setting up a crazy rigging job with Dan when it is convenient, to enjoy our skill level and we can develop rigging scenarios useful in critical pick situations during storm events. tell me after all my hurricanes and years of big crane experience the lack of validity to this level of experimentation, and listen to me ignore you in the little world you live in. 

I've worked with hundreds of tree guys over the years, and when it comes to actually working with real treeguys as opposed to listening to the whiny little biatch voices griping on the net, I go with onsite judgement. type all you want, SHOW ME. I show enough. typing is easy. criticize a man who is light years ahead because you don't understand? or recognize how his videos actually help the hundreds of guys who watch and derive useful info, without critical feedback, but only thanks? as opposed to belittling a different way and his method of delivery? :msp_tongue:

chicken#### behavior where I come from.:angry2:
slam me, I got thick skin AND mad skill.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Ehh, all of US do slayer.. calm your mullet! :biggrin:


----------



## flushcut

I think I will just cut more and type less.


----------



## bitzer

RandyMac said:


> Extreme precision falling is exercised every day in the woods, where and how the tree falls is paramount. If you screw up, the tree is busted up/or difficult for the machines to move. Even today's average timber requires a high skill level. You spent all day figuring out things in inches.
> Think about falling trees with trunks the size of a room, a football field in height and fragile as your Aunt's fancy china, several times a day. There were 1000s of men who felled the big timber as a matter of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Murph has Attention Deficit Disorder, he needs the ohhs and ahhs.



I'm glad you said something Randy. I saw this thread a couple of days ago and thought, ahh I'll leave it alone. Tree guys are funny. No offense Flushcut!


----------



## flushcut

bitzer said:


> I'm glad you said something Randy. I saw this thread a couple of days ago and thought, ahh I'll leave it alone. Tree guys are funny. No offense Flushcut!



None taken my good man. Yes, tree guys are funny. I have seen some tree guys spend hours trying to figure out how to cut a tree down in tiny pieces were it could be taken in really big pieces or just flopped. Some times bigger is faster and safer. 
Some of the things that Murpy does I do not agree with as for as rigging lines are concerned but hey it is his show not mine and he gets it done. I think people should stop being so judge mental and just look at it for what it is a tree on the ground and nobody got hurt. Sounds like a good day to me. 
I will pose this question to the fallers in the logging forum if they read this: When you lay a tree out in between two other trees is that skill or luck? I am going to go with skill.


----------



## treeclimber101

flushcut said:


> I think I will just cut more and type less.



Well in a face to face argument he would have just berated your knees , because he is a bit vertically challenged ..... If you watch on of Murphs videos and you suspect theres somehow a small child frolicking about , you may have just been slayed :msp_scared:


----------



## flushcut

treeclimber101 said:


> Well in a face to face argument he would have just berated your knees , because he is a bit vertically challenged ..... If you watch on of Murphs videos and you suspect theres somehow a small child frolicking about , you may have just been slayed :msp_scared:



I am not really sure what that means but if you say so.


----------



## lxt

treeslayer said:


> And I know you could, Raj, and would. skill.
> 
> But rope it down? when it can be dropped? :biggrin: get a few decades under the belt, and MOVE ON.......to the next tree, and god help us if we can rig a fun drop. I will spend hours setting up a crazy rigging job with Dan when it is convenient, to enjoy our skill level and we can develop rigging scenarios useful in critical pick situations during storm events. tell me after all my hurricanes and years of big crane experience the lack of validity to this level of experimentation, and listen to me ignore you in the little world you live in.
> 
> I've worked with hundreds of tree guys over the years, and when it comes to actually working with real treeguys as opposed to listening to the whiny little biatch voices griping on the net, I go with onsite judgement. type all you want, SHOW ME. I show enough. typing is easy. criticize a man who is light years ahead because you don't understand? or recognize how his videos actually help the hundreds of guys who watch and derive useful info, without critical feedback, but only thanks? as opposed to belittling a different way and his method of delivery? :msp_tongue:
> 
> chicken#### behavior where I come from.:angry2:
> slam me, I got thick skin AND mad skill.:hmm3grin2orange:





Well............. Ive worked with 100`s of tree guys too, out of state many times (more than I wanted to be) Led the troops on storm patrol in the ice blasting out east back in 98, done things that made me re-think this job........& so much more...But to film it, narrate it, post it & think im all that....................thats arrogant chicken #### behavior where I come from! especially pertaining to the work ive seen done!!

you wanna say we dont understand? Horse ####!!! SHOW ME!!! here is what cracks me up... you boys have enough time to take out a whole film crew to a job site to boost your self endulged ego`s on basic tree work with un-necessary rigging for show off purposes..................How splendid, Now all the 1st year apprentices & newbs can say how good ya are!

I have posted pics to show the functionality of a machine..............NOT TO SHOW OFF!!! it wouldnt be so bad if when "extreme" & "precision" were used it was for something of merit & then the narrative BS that goes along with it all...............! God save the queen..Man!!! funny when something does go wrong it turns into a purposeful lesson & a spin put on it, no need to waste film uhh? wonder how many serious screw ups were filmed & not posted?

*I was told by some old timers that the guys who know their stuff dont need to brag or gloat & the ones who do brag & gloat, only wish they knew as much as the guy that doesnt brag or gloat!!!*

truth be known....anyone with 10yrs or more in this trade has pretty much been there & done that..........I dont need some lesson from a worse than AA type from the internet thinking that everyone else is his student.........maybe you like that? your problem.....as for me & my team.............we`ll keep plugging away, making money, supporting our trade & families "in our little world" cause apparently we just dont have the understanding or experience that you & your Philly bun boy do......?

"Light Years ahead"............gotta love these type of remarks, Ahead of what? Ill leave it at this Slayer.....I respect ya & believe ya are a "real treeman" but dont get it twisted..........you`re not all that!!!! & there are many "real Treemen" out there!!

Nuff said...........maybe these guys will star in AA`s tree wars....season 1, LMFAO





LXT.....................


----------



## mic687

Reg Coates has some of the best vids on the net, not alot of talking just music and plain stellar tree work. I personally have learned alot from watching his vids.


----------



## lone wolf

I have dropped hundreds of trees we would bet on where the exact reach would be put stakes in with money on them and the winner took all and usually it would hit the stake dead on not always sometimes 2-3 feet off..But I dont see what is so great about it.Common everyday stuff.


----------



## Iustinian

I enjoyed watching Murph's videos -- you have obviously taken the care to understand the trees you are working with, and how your trimming is going to affect that tree longterm. I admire the fact that you are taking the time to share the information with people who might not know --homeowners and newbie green treeguys. And I just enjoy watching tree videos haha. 

That having been said, I am impressed with the videos, but not the work being done in them, and that's not meant to be offensive, its just that I think the videos might be useful to noobs and homeowners; however, for experienced and educated arborists: for entertainment only, possibly seeing someone else's perspective. 

Years ago, I switched to a new company, hired as the climber/bucket operator. I wanted to impress the ground crew - two seasoned guys, one a ground guy, one a 60 year old climber/bucket operator who no longer desired to climb -- both put in decades in tree service. I was out there dumping stuff as fast as I could, thinking I was billy big nuts bc it got on the ground in record time. The old timer pulled me to the side, and told me, "kid, I'm not the slightest bit impressed with how fast you can put that stuff on the ground, ANYBODY can make a mess -- and now you've got one helluva mess to clean up." hahahaha 

Different situations call for different technique -- but when you're dropping big stuff, you're making a mess. Having to cut tensioned-brush from under a log -- that's dangerous. Yea, we're capable of it, and we do it everyday. IMO the reasons to drop big stuff are if you arent worried about ground damage, if you are hauling it all with equipment (and not worried about ground damage), or if its safer. Each situation is different.

So many times, yea we can flop the tree, but fighting the twisted pile of brush later made the job as a whole go slower. Not to mention repairing the damaged turf, and the limbs stabbed into the ground several feet. The whole job might have been faster to climb up there, limb it out, letting the guys drag it away as it comes down. Cleaner, safer jobsite for the duration of the job. No piles of crap to trip over while youre toting around those big saws. 

The city sewer/service/street re-construction contracts we get, we have easements to the entire front yards of properties. All the front trees come out, and its all skidded to a whole-tree chipper. We take all the front yard trees in entire neighborhoods with very limited time. In that situation, our goal is dropping that big stuff. 

In either situation, I'm not impressed with how fast you can get stuff on the ground, I'm impressed with how smoothly the entire project goes from start to finish.


----------



## Iustinian

lone wolf said:


> I have dropped hundreds of trees we would bet on where the exact reach would be put stakes in with money on them and the winner took all and usually it would hit the stake dead on not always sometimes 2-3 feet off..But I dont see what is so great about it.Common everyday stuff.



I agree -- our game was we used to make the notch, then the everybody puts their cash down, cutter first. When the log was on the ground, the closest without touching the log took the winnings.


----------



## mic687

Different situations call for different technique -- but when you're dropping big stuff, you're making a mess. Having to cut tensioned-brush from under a log -- that's dangerous. Yea, we're capable of it, and we do it everyday. IMO the reasons to drop big stuff are if you arent worried about ground damage, if you are hauling it all with equipment (and not worried about ground damage), or if its safer. Each situation is different.

I could not agree more! I do not do alot of knotch and drop unless I am cutting fire wood in the woods. Most of the stuff I get is tight locations or over something. Darn near any body who has a good amount of skill can drop a spar or pull a spar where it needs to land but I like no damage, I don't like filling holes in customers yards it just looks bad. I often joke with my wife about easy trees and how I never seem to get called for those it always seems to be a great big sob over the deck, septic,roof with a skylight,or the neighbors roof.


----------



## Zale

treeslayer said:


> And I know you could, Raj, and would. skill.
> 
> But rope it down? when it can be dropped? :biggrin: get a few decades under the belt, and MOVE ON.......to the next tree, and god help us if we can rig a fun drop. I will spend hours setting up a crazy rigging job with Dan when it is convenient, to enjoy our skill level and we can develop rigging scenarios useful in critical pick situations during storm events. tell me after all my hurricanes and years of big crane experience the lack of validity to this level of experimentation, and listen to me ignore you in the little world you live in.
> 
> I've worked with hundreds of tree guys over the years, and when it comes to actually working with real treeguys as opposed to listening to the whiny little biatch voices griping on the net, I go with onsite judgement. type all you want, SHOW ME. I show enough. typing is easy. criticize a man who is light years ahead because you don't understand? or recognize how his videos actually help the hundreds of guys who watch and derive useful info, without critical feedback, but only thanks? as opposed to belittling a different way and his method of delivery? :msp_tongue:
> 
> chicken#### behavior where I come from.:angry2:
> slam me, I got thick skin AND mad skill.:hmm3grin2orange:



What flavored Kool Aid are you drinking?


----------



## bitzer

flushcut said:


> None taken my good man. Yes, tree guys are funny. I have seen some tree guys spend hours trying to figure out how to cut a tree down in tiny pieces were it could be taken in really big pieces or just flopped. Some times bigger is faster and safer.
> Some of the things that Murpy does I do not agree with as for as rigging lines are concerned but hey it is his show not mine and he gets it done. I think people should stop being so judge mental and just look at it for what it is a tree on the ground and nobody got hurt. Sounds like a good day to me.
> I will pose this question to the fallers in the logging forum if they read this: When you lay a tree out in between two other trees is that skill or luck? I am going to go with skill.



Sometimes its luck! and sometimes its ####!


----------



## Gologit

flushcut said:


> I will pose this question to the fallers in the logging forum if they read this: When you lay a tree out in between two other trees is that skill or luck? I am going to go with skill.



Little of both, usually. But luck won't save you if you don't have the skills.













I used gunning sticks on this one. The landowners are very fussy about their leave trees and get upset if there's collateral damage.


----------



## treemandan

I am thinking of asking 300 apiece for the ms200t's. Two of em are in decent shape, the third is getting kinda old. I dunno , 600 for a 44? I got a pair of em. I tell you what, just gimme a real good BJ while you stick yer finger up my ass and you can have the 26. The Bandit is insured so I'll just strike it with some Heb Lightening. I can't sell the rope cause I need it to hang myself. Please, somebody, just get me the #### outta here, I wanna go home.

My plan is to finish up the work I got and put an ad on Craigslist, hopefully someone will call with a monster TD. I'll underbid like a mother####er soes i get the job, notch it at the bottom, put it through the house, call the ins, tell em to kiss it and walk away. Howzat? Murph, can i borrow yer video camera?


----------



## ropensaddle

Dalmatian90 said:


> That 2nd tree was really impressive with how tight that area was to drop it, even with a rope to guide it.
> 
> I could easily see that becoming very, very expensive for someone who only thought they knew what they were doing.



Yes it could if meat was questionable and is my only criticism to some great work murph. However on that tree I would of fire wooded it down I have seen a several bad bounces log rolls in my years and if I fall near home it is always straight away from it. As far as equipment use, yup; way to use your noggin, again good job murph


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Just telling it like it is..
> Eveyone in this business thinks they know so much... when they see something unfamiliar... what do they do? do they ask or try to learn something... No they dismiss it as reckless or lucky etc.. If its outside your experience, it must be crazy right?
> 
> Hitting that 4' round was just basic falling technique.. that you can understand.. whatever else you were criticizing in the past, you didn't understand..



Others understand all too well. What I see is a need to boost feelings of inadequacy by trying to inflate your image with grand delusions of grandeur. Its hard to compliment you murph because your always attempting to inflate an over exaggerated ego. You are a good tree man but the thing you need to realize is; you are in no way alone. It took me a while to realize that, always performing the impossible trees that no one else wanted to do and many lacked the skill to do but my views changed over the years of supervising tree work. We are not alone, many men do this, many more will! I like to humbly say, I am not the best tree man maybe but I can work with the best and not be ashamed. Learn some people skills Daniel and you wont learn any from that slayer cat


----------



## treeclimber101

treeslayer said:


> and i know you could, raj, and would. Skill.
> 
> But rope it down? When it can be dropped? :biggrin: Get a few decades under the belt, and move on.......to the next tree, and god help us if we can rig a fun drop. I will spend hours setting up a crazy rigging job with dan when it is convenient, to enjoy our skill level and we can develop rigging scenarios useful in critical pick situations during storm events. Tell me after all my hurricanes and years of big crane experience the lack of validity to this level of experimentation, and listen to me ignore you in the little world you live in.
> 
> I've worked with hundreds of tree guys over the years, and when it comes to actually working with real treeguys as opposed to listening to the whiny little biatch voices griping on the net, i go with onsite judgement. Type all you want, show me. I show enough. Typing is easy. Criticize a man who is light years ahead because you don't understand? Or recognize how his videos actually help the hundreds of guys who watch and derive useful info, without critical feedback, but only thanks? As opposed to belittling a different way and his method of delivery? :msp_tongue:
> 
> Chicken#### behavior where i come from.:angry2:
> Slam me, i got thick skin and mad skill.:hmm3grin2orange:



Such an angry elf, and this close to Christmas, Santa would not be Happy .....


----------



## mic687

ropensaddle said:


> Others understand all too well. What I see is a need to boost feelings of inadequacy by trying to inflate your image with grand delusions of grandeur. Its hard to compliment you murph because your always attempting to inflate an over exaggerated ego. You are a good tree man but the thing you need to realize is; you are in no way alone. It took me a while to realize that, always performing the impossible trees that no one else wanted to do and many lacked the skill to do but my views changed over the years of supervising tree work. We are not alone, many men do this, many more will! I like to humbly say, I am not the best tree man maybe but I can work with the best and not be ashamed. Learn some people skills Daniel and you wont learn any from that slayer cat



I agree 100% with you Rope. I am not the best and can still learn some things, but I have had more than one treeman stop to observe me and I did not flinch. I am confident with my skill and the fact that I have never advertised and still pull alot of jobs I think speaks for itself. There are many a good treeman out their and a few great ones and he who has nothing left to learn is a fool and a know it all.


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> No ####, I tried to give The Mullethead a break back there, but F that.. taking chances (while filming for your ego) with people's property, instead of just roping a few logs off, or turning that simple cut and pitch maple into a full blown drama fest IS reckless and unprofessional, no doubt!
> 
> Whatever though..



HAHA MDS... 
doesn't take much to set you off... 
Daddy doesn't cut and pitch..
maybe when you get off the bottle long enough to stop throwing temper tantrums you can learn how to do tree work too....


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> HAHA MDS...
> doesn't take much to set you off...
> Daddy doesn't cut and pitch..
> maybe when you get off the bottle long enough to stop throwing temper tantrums you can learn how to do tree work too....



Listen up there Pigtails, I highly doubt you got it in you to seriously piss me off.. now go create some drama.. and don't forget to film it either! Hahaha.

Daddy?? Lmfao.. I bet AA feels that way too!

Stay lucky out there!


----------



## lxt

MDS.........Be careful, ole Murph has read the 3rd & 4th editions of non-existant publications, well the 3rd edition is out...but the 4th??? & he has spoken with Gilman & others about pruning practices.....LMFAO

I think Murph & AA trained in the same special ops movement, one is a self proclaimed lethal weapon & the other learned special cuts with chainsaws.............Ya know AA can be ok at times & is funny...........But Murphy, he believes his own BS & truly thinks he is Good.....even elsewhere they`re just be-rating his skill, Its almost a mirror image of what we are saying here!!

Then he lies about what he reads...........I can only think what he tells the HO to get their job & take their money???



LXT.............


----------



## ForTheArborist

Well hell, recollect everything I've ever told you. REEEEEETAAAAAARD! :biggrin:


----------



## justme23005

I enjoy coming online and watching tree-cutting video's when I have time. Its nice of you to take the time to video it, altho most of us would have simply labeled the video "cutting down a tree", since we do stuff that is tougher, every day.


----------



## ropensaddle

justme23005 said:


> I enjoy coming online and watching tree-cutting video's when I have time. Its nice of you to take the time to video it, altho most of us would have simply labeled the video "cutting down a tree", since we do stuff that is tougher, every day.



Lmfao yup This may not qualify for precision as I did pull it a little left actually on purpose to miss the monkey puzzle tree, but its damn sure extreme


I wish I had made a video of it stating a million times how dangerous it was and then pulled it over with my lawn tractor


----------



## justme23005

You could have labeled it "super duper extremely dangerous high horsepower turbo charged tractor tree takedown" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> I would of fire wooded it down I have seen a several bad bounces log rolls in my years and if I fall near home it is always straight away from it.



I never firewood down, or almost never.. its almost always quicker and easier to block bigger pieces and lower them.. plus I hate sucking up all that sawdust.. 

I don't understand why you would only fall trees away from houses???? if you trust your falling skills.. and the hinge wood is sound, you should be able to drop a tree on a dime... That is part of the point of this video.. its one thing to be able to hit a beer can in the woods, and quite another to make the lay when there is big $$$, reputation, etc on the line..

Cuttin' Trees 1 Falling Compilation with Daniel Murphy - YouTube

check out the trees at 1:08, 1:35, 2:34, 2:57, 3:30, the big tulip spar at 1:35 is probably the best example of trust in falling skills.. it looks like it was aimed between the house and the big oak, but the lay was even tighter than that.. between the yew bush and the oak..


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> I never firewood down, or almost never.. its almost always quicker and easier to block bigger pieces and lower them.. plus I hate sucking up all that sawdust..
> 
> I don't understand why you would only fall trees away from houses???? if you trust your falling skills.. and the hinge wood is sound, you should be able to drop a tree on a dime... That is part of the point of this video.. its one thing to be able to hit a beer can in the woods, and quite another to make the lay when there is big $$$, reputation, etc on the line..
> 
> Cuttin' Trees 1 Falling Compilation with Daniel Murphy - YouTube
> 
> check out the trees at 1:08, 1:35, 2:34, 2:57, 3:30, the big tulip spar at 1:35 is probably the best example of trust in falling skills.. it looks like it was aimed between the house and the big oak, but the lay was even tighter than that.. between the yew bush and the oak..



Lol Daniel its not my skills that are the question. My experience is where falling straight away is derived you keep falling like you do, it will bounce bad and you will see what I mean. I can hit the ground where I want almost 99 percent, have you ever seen a hollow go astray? Or fiber tear and pull to side ? "I have" the risk of my reputation is not worth boosting my ego. Oh and btw you can't dream of the tight fells I done when it was working for the power company not risking my name as much, so don't even think you all that son. I just don't take un-needed risk I'm too old for that


----------



## tbow388

*Great Video*

Loved the video. Heck, I cant even fell a tree in the wide open without hitting something!!


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> Lol Daniel its not my skills that are the question. My experience is where falling straight away is derived you keep falling like you do, it will bounce bad and you will see what I mean. I can hit the ground where I want almost 99 percent, have you ever seen a hollow go astray? Or fiber tear and pull to side ? "I have" the risk of my reputation is not worth boosting my ego. Oh and btw you can't dream of the tight fells I done when it was working for the power company not risking my name as much, so don't even think you all that son. I just don't take un-needed risk I'm too old for that



watch just 1 minute of that video ropes, every felled tree canopy sweeps the neighboring tree whether standing or on the ground to an extent that I dont doubt damage(s) have occurred more than once.............its just a show of laziness & lack of skill to be able to professionally take em apart, with that much room many on here could easily drop em................I didnt see one tight drop zone! I didnt really see any dangerous trees or trees overhanging structure...............


LXT..........


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> if you trust your falling skills.. , you should be able to drop a tree on a dime... . its one thing to be able to hit a beer can in the woods, and quite another to make the lay when there is big $$$, reputation, etc on the line...




 you mean like that tree you dropped in to that ornamental cherry????




LXT..............


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> watch just 1 minute of that video ropes, every felled tree canopy sweeps the neighboring tree whether standing or on the ground to an extent that I dont doubt damage(s) have occurred more than once.............its just a show of laziness & lack of skill to be able to professionally take em apart, with that much room many on here could easily drop em................I didnt see one tight drop zone! I didnt really see any dangerous trees or trees overhanging structure...............
> 
> 
> LXT..........



I think ole murph must be ok but I'm afraid he going to float away if he keeps swelling that ugly hippy mug


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> I think ole murph must be ok but I'm afraid he going to float away if he keeps swelling that ugly hippy mug



I agree with ya, I think I give him a little more guff cause he reminds me of my supervisor.....one of those guys who is the best (all ya gotta do is ask him) & can get caught up in his exaggerations to the point that any story you tell, he has one 10 x better!

As a person I beleive he is ok, he just needs to step down a bit!!!



LXT..............


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac

A true test of falling ability would be to do it without a rope/cable pulling the tree.

I'm not saying the video was not impressive, and I CERTAINLY not saying that you should drop trees in a residentil area without all the help you can get (ropes, cables, even getting that guy who parked his car in the background to move it).


----------



## Zale

Do not question Daniel's methods. He has been chosen by the Gods to teach us mere mortals. All hail Daniel!


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> its not my skills that are the question. I just don't take un-needed risk I'm too old for that



Its not un-needed risk.. it is simply getting the tree on the ground, as quickly and easily as possible.. If you think its risky to drop a tree near a house, you don't trust your falling skills.. WHY NOT???? Most arbs around here don't because they don't really understand the principles of tree falling.. It is amazing to me that multi-million dollar companies, around here, do not teach good falling technique. Contract and competition climbers etc.. I've seen their cuts, logs/stumps and they leave bypass dutchmans all the time.. Men that can climb their azzes off, and don't have a clue about falling trees.. I get the impression that on the west coast there is a much better general understanding of tree falling in the arb industry. SO when you say, "I only fall trees directly away from houses".. Its clear that you don't trust your falling skills.. What good are they if you don't trust them??? Like I said, anyone can crush beer cans in the woods... If you don't have the confidence to make the cut when there is property at risk, you're not even in the same league.. 

Here's another video to check out.. 

Step Cut 2 - YouTube

Particularly the drops at 2:10, 3:25, and 3:50..

You all can keep talking trash.. I keep putting the wood on the ground...


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> Its not un-needed risk.. it is simply getting the tree on the ground, as quickly and easily as possible.. If you think its risky to drop a tree near a house, you don't trust your falling skills.. WHY NOT???? Most arbs around here don't because they don't really understand the principles of tree falling.. It is amazing to me that multi-million dollar companies, around here, do not teach good falling technique. Contract and competition climbers etc.. I've seen their cuts, logs/stumps and they leave bypass dutchmans all the time.. Men that can climb their azzes off, and don't have a clue about falling trees.. I get the impression that on the west coast there is a much better general understanding of tree falling in the arb industry. SO when you say, "I only fall trees directly away from houses".. Its clear that you don't trust your falling skills.. What good are they if you don't trust them??? Like I said, anyone can crush beer cans in the woods... If you don't have the confidence to make the cut when there is property at risk, you're not even in the same league..
> 
> Here's another video to check out..
> 
> Step Cut 2 - YouTube
> 
> Particularly the drops at 2:10, 3:25, and 3:50..
> 
> You all can keep talking trash.. I keep putting the wood on the ground...



The Great Daniel has spoken!


----------



## murphy4trees

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> A true test of falling ability would be to do it without a rope/cable pulling the tree.



I respectfully disagree with that perspective... I have very little experience with falling exclusively with wedges.. a hole in my game, BUT I do not need the skill for 99.99% of my work.. And I can fall trees with a rope that NO ONE would even consider trying with wedges.. When the skid loader is on the end of a rope, it bumps up the possibilities to another level. Check out these falls:

backleaners - YouTube


----------



## RandyMac

LMAO!!!
World's best in his own mind.


----------



## flushcut

If given the chance I will flop every tree possible. I dropped five oaks in a postage stamp today and I was out of there by noon, big, easy money day with no clean up aside from chipping the limbs 6" and smaller. I say flop them all if they can be. 
Is it really necessary to nit pick everything on this site? I mean for christ sake so what everybody has a different style. Play the odds or not "to each their own" if something goes bad then it is on them and their insurance not yours.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Its not un-needed risk.. it is simply getting the tree on the ground, as quickly and easily as possible.. If you think its risky to drop a tree near a house, you don't trust your falling skills.. WHY NOT???? Most arbs around here don't because they don't really understand the principles of tree falling.. It is amazing to me that multi-million dollar companies, around here, do not teach good falling technique. Contract and competition climbers etc.. I've seen their cuts, logs/stumps and they leave bypass dutchmans all the time.. Men that can climb their azzes off, and don't have a clue about falling trees.. I get the impression that on the west coast there is a much better general understanding of tree falling in the arb industry. SO when you say, "I only fall trees directly away from houses".. Its clear that you don't trust your falling skills.. What good are they if you don't trust them??? Like I said, anyone can crush beer cans in the woods... If you don't have the confidence to make the cut when there is property at risk, you're not even in the same league..
> 
> Here's another video to check out..
> 
> Step Cut 2 - YouTube
> 
> Particularly the drops at 2:10, 3:25, and 3:50..
> 
> You all can keep talking trash.. I keep putting the wood on the ground...


Look you still are not getting it, I fell trees all the time, been doing so since 1983, my skill level is as high or higher than most, what your thinking and what I am saying are two different deals. The tree you fell beside house shows your willingness to take chances that I feel is UN-warranted. I used to fell them similar but I make sure by adding the extra precaution that you don't implore. You can say all you want, I would have either blocked it down and just as fast also ready to load and saving chain buy not dulling cutting on ground or, if I was to fell it, I would of built barrier of brush and dropped it away not parallel with home. Now If tree was between homes etc. I would fell it if it made more sense too and I have but the difference between me and you is I don't when it is obviously unnecessary and possibly even counter productive. The truth is; I could fire wood that down and be loaded at same time and have by tossing into truck and so its done when I get down. That little tree would of only took me fifteen minutes to firewood out of my bucket.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Its not un-needed risk.. it is simply getting the tree on the ground, as quickly and easily as possible.. If you think its risky to drop a tree near a house, you don't trust your falling skills.. WHY NOT???? Most arbs around here don't because they don't really understand the principles of tree falling.. It is amazing to me that multi-million dollar companies, around here, do not teach good falling technique. Contract and competition climbers etc.. I've seen their cuts, logs/stumps and they leave bypass dutchmans all the time.. Men that can climb their azzes off, and don't have a clue about falling trees.. I get the impression that on the west coast there is a much better general understanding of tree falling in the arb industry. SO when you say, "I only fall trees directly away from houses".. Its clear that you don't trust your falling skills.. What good are they if you don't trust them??? Like I said, anyone can crush beer cans in the woods... If you don't have the confidence to make the cut when there is property at risk, you're not even in the same league..
> 
> Here's another video to check out..
> 
> Step Cut 2 - YouTube
> 
> Particularly the drops at 2:10, 3:25, and 3:50..
> 
> You all can keep talking trash.. I keep putting the wood on the ground...



I just saw the league comment omg lol go plug in Tom Petty burn you a number and try to impress someone who ain't been in every conceivable predicament then get back to me son


----------



## murphy4trees

murphy4trees said:


> It
> 
> Here's another video to check out..
> 
> Step Cut 2 - YouTube...



Check out the tree at 3:12. Its a 60-70' tulip spar, maybe 8-10' from the house.. I'd pull my hair out if I saw someone firewooding that while 5 guys stood around on the ground watching.. each to his own and all.. no disrespect.. you're a hardworking tree man no doubt. Different styles for sure.. We are not set up for firewood.. drop the spar ASAP, cut to length, at least 8' when possible, and let the skid loader put it on the curb for pick up by the log loader.. Rake up and go.. rarely does anyone want the wood around here..


----------



## justme23005

ropensaddle said:


> I just saw the league comment omg lol go plug in Tom Petty burn you a number and try to impress someone who ain't been in every conceivable predicament then get back to me son




I saw the "league" comment.. I took it as a compliment. :hmm3grin2orange: I've been in that "league". I outgrew it.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> I just saw the league comment omg lol go plug in Tom Petty burn you a number and try to impress someone who ain't been in every conceivable predicament then get back to me son



Just the way I see it. If you knew you knew how to drop trees, you would. If you had the necessary confidence, you wouldn't need to make up some story about how firewooding a tree is faster, safer and easier on the saws..


----------



## murphy4trees

Big Oak Atterbury Dave 3.mov - YouTube

a 30 sec vid of a big oak spar dropped this afternoon.. treeslayer is running the commentary.. Very poor quality vid as he took it on his phone... you can see the power lines running parallel to the lay. I was actually going to drop it with another 15' of wood up top, but decided to take make the drop a little easier, and spent another 10 minutes roping out the top.


----------



## murphy4trees

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> , even getting that guy who parked his car in the background to move it).



That was a public street.. both cars in the background were out of the way.. no chance of getting hit.. they were blocking the entrance to the cul de sac..


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> I have seen a several bad bounces log rolls in my years and if I fall near home it is always straight away from it.



Bad bounces don't just happen.. they have causes that can most often be read by an experienced faller.. or is that feller??? LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Just the way I see it. If you knew you knew how to drop trees, you would. If you had the necessary confidence, you wouldn't need to make up some story about how firewooding a tree is faster, safer and easier on the saws..



Omg are you that acorn headed, the tree I posted was way worse than anything you've posted and I do believe it came down just fine tyvm it must be in the air out there 

Hey you got a steiner?


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Bad bounces don't just happen.. they have causes that can most often be read by an experienced faller.. or is that feller??? LOL



Well on that I somewhat agree but the truly experienced know things can happen. Open face can help with the bounce and roll but hollow or fiber tears can cause weird chit. Its fine by me if you wish to cut them that way, just not on my watch and or insurance it will go away from house on my job.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Check out the tree at 3:12. Its a 60-70' tulip spar, maybe 8-10' from the house.. I'd pull my hair out if I saw someone firewooding that while 5 guys stood around on the ground watching.. each to his own and all.. no disrespect.. you're a hardworking tree man no doubt. Different styles for sure.. We are not set up for firewood.. drop the spar ASAP, cut to length, at least 8' when possible, and let the skid loader put it on the curb for pick up by the log loader.. Rake up and go.. rarely does anyone want the wood around here..



Ok murph I looked at it and I would of felled it too, probably more left than you and likely took out a twenty foot stick first but hey to each his own. One day if it goes wrong for ya I hope you will man up and tell the story.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Ok murph I looked at it and I would of felled it too, probably more left than you and likely took out a twenty foot stick first but hey to each his own. One day if it goes wrong for ya I hope you will man up and tell the story.



check your PM


----------



## lxt

Murph, has it ever occurred to you that what you are showing everyone & the way you come off in the explanation/narrative is what turns people off?

being serious now: you show videos of average work & in some cases slightly above novice ability, you think that the risks you take are a display of skills, mostly all the vids show something being dumped in one shot with clear collateral damages either happening or about to!!! Check out Mds`s pics of an oak, check out some of ropes other pics & even my pics with the towable buckets......all of these show skill sets (& in some cases admitted luck) but you think you are to good to admit anything other than you are skilled & know it all!!!.......... what you show we all would love to work with that kinda room, what I do I dont have time to practice jumping a tree over some hedges for ego sake...........Im usually to busy taking hang off the house, lines, garage or pool all the while avoiding the deck, landscape, omnistone drive, green house & a myriad of other obstacles which is the reason I was hired in the 1st place

I see your work sites & can only wish for that kinda easy stuff..........

Not bustin ya......but many of those trees have a ton of room & you think putting a spar in between a shrub & oak @ 45ft is a sign of talent..........that thought process could go either way & borders complacency! I just think your attitude at how you approach someones asking/critique shows you have a god complex, And for what is the question most vets are wanting answers cause aint nothing you are doing that is worthy of instructional sake unless the viewer is a noob!

I wish you health & the very best, stay safe!!



LXT.....................


----------



## tree MDS

I think that 75 footer has really poofed up the mullet. just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

Also, I assume murph is irish, and you know what they say... :biggrin:


----------



## Iustinian

lxt said:


> Murph, has it ever occurred to you that what you are showing everyone & the way you come off in the explanation/narrative is what turns people off?
> 
> being serious now: you show videos of average work & in some cases slightly above novice ability, you think that the risks you take are a display of skills, mostly all the vids show something being dumped in one shot with clear collateral damages either happening or about to!!! Check out Mds`s pics of an oak, check out some of ropes other pics & even my pics with the towable buckets......all of these show skill sets (& in some cases admitted luck) but you think you are to good to admit anything other than you are skilled & know it all!!!.......... what you show we all would love to work with that kinda room, what I do I dont have time to practice jumping a tree over some hedges for ego sake...........Im usually to busy taking hang off the house, lines, garage or pool all the while avoiding the deck, landscape, omnistone drive, green house & a myriad of other obstacles which is the reason I was hired in the 1st place
> 
> I see your work sites & can only wish for that kinda easy stuff..........
> 
> Not bustin ya......but many of those trees have a ton of room & you think putting a spar in between a shrub & oak @ 45ft is a sign of talent..........that thought process could go either way & borders complacency! I just think your attitude at how you approach someones asking/critique shows you have a god complex, And for what is the question most vets are wanting answers cause aint nothing you are doing that is worthy of instructional sake unless the viewer is a noob!
> 
> I wish you health & the very best, stay safe!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.....................



I completely agree with lxt's response in its entirety. When I first saw the title "Extreme Precision Felling" I was expecting something really spectacular. After watching the video, the title is laughable at best. Extreme Precision Felling? Compared to what? Your first summer doing tree work? 

In my experience, its been the older, out-of-shape, lazier bucket queens that are placing emphasis on felling rather than limbing out a tree. 

You fell a whole tree and you've got a giant mess to deal with. Limbs stabbed into the ground, damaged turf, compromising the crumb of the soil, etc. There's nothing safe about cutting wood that has that much tension from the weight of the rest of the tree on it. There's nothing easy about fighting with the twisted mess of brush from a felled tree and, unless you're cleaning up with a skidloader, (in which case, you had tons of room to drop the tree), the cleanup takes a great deal longer. But you didn't have to climb it -- so that makes it all worth it, right?

While I enjoy watching videos of treework, representing this as Extreme Precision is a joke to anyone but a 1st year tree worker -- maybe that's why treeslayer is so impressed with you lol. 

We all have our own way of doing things though, so whatever. I enjoy climbing, and its working for me, and you're felling and that's working for you.

To a newbie, your information should be better than a lack of any instruction, but if he is your intended audience, you may want to take the time to explain the terms "compartmentalization" and what "destabilization" of a tree is. Otherwise, it just makes it seem like you are trying to use terms to fit into a higher skill level than the work that is presented in your videos. 

That's not to say that you are not good at felling trees. To me, its just lazy, and shows a complete disregard for a customer's property. "We'll have our landscaper come fix all this turf damage for you." (Which is stupid, because that's going to increase the amount of time it takes to get paid, customers waiting to pay you till you finished the landscape repairs) Try explaining to your customer how its perfectly ok that you're putting his home at risk of having a tree fall on it because you'd rather fell it than climb it and rig it down safely. 

If your competition caught on -- they'd be out badmouthing you (like you do to them). They could probably easily steal a great deal of work from you by offering your customers the premise that Murphy is out taking giant risks by felling trees. Would you rather have Murphy fell a tree by your home and risk something going wrong, or would you rather have me climb the tree and bring smaller peices down safely?

I hope that doesn't happen to you, because from most other considerations (aside from leaving stubs where its unnecessary) you do appear to be above the hack jobs out there -- safety gear, taking the time to plan and discuss the project, good equipment, etc. 

I do admire the fact that you've taken a portion of time and initiative to do the one thing many many many other tree guys neglect to do though -- research. Not saying your research is all correct, but at least you are doing it to some extent. 

I'm suprised by the fact that none of your videos show you with a cast on your arm, having broken it several times patting yourself on the back, but of course now you probably have treeslayer doing it for you. hehehehe


----------



## treeclimber101

I will be honest with ya Murph to me it just looks like cowboy ####, I mean when the customer says that he needs to take his heart meds. because of something that is happening because of something I am doing, then its time for me to consider the stress that I may be putting on people , and honestly they don't want it , even if its cheaper I guarantee not too many people would allow someone else to gamble with there property .. And to have a beautiful bucket parked watching while your taking these unneeded risks doesn't that seem a bit silly , I dunno I would rather the customers I work for pay for the time to do it in a controlled atmosphere , no big drops , no big booms none of it , call me inexperienced or a hack whatever , I just would rather provide a stress free controlled atmosphere , maybe if you were making the money to spend the extra time there . I dunno maybe thats the league you should join and let all the big drops stay where they belong into the woods .. Just my opinion thats all...


----------



## murphy4trees

Fair enough... each to their own.. I had other reasons as well.. customer later told me how impressed he was with the falling skills and that he would recommend me highly etc.. He had a tree that he tried to do himself years ago nearly hit the house and it scared him pretty good.. Watching that fall reminded him of that, he later told me.. who knows.. maybe this was a healing for him... 

Dave was on that job, might have been his second or third day.... the loader op later told me that Dave looked at the scenario and remarked "he's crazy".. Op replied "he's got it" with the confidence to make Dave a believer..


----------



## lxt

OMG..............no matter who tries to give this guy a repreive, he just cant see the error of his ways!! always an excuse or that someone said "he`s crazy" or "how awesome" he his...........we have all had the same thing told to us & when I was much younger those compliments would get me pumped up & higher I would climb & farther out the limb I would go.......

Well, that stuff dont work on me no more!! It is to each their own.......but we all have something to learn along the way (well not you apparently)..........I just think & would make the comment: If you & your abilities are as good as you think they are? when are ya gonna do a seminar? I mean you`re so confident about your "tree skills"............hell man you need to teach internationally & give Arbormaster some competition!!!!

your customer was impressed? & will highly recommend you?............I hear AA gets the same feedback!!

whats funny is I remember you use to have a climber that did all your work for you & you would take the flack for it cause that guy did all the hard work & you would narrate while taking all the credit............I dont remember you taking all these chances then, Im thinking there was a falling out & now you gotta do the hard work without the skills/ ability, So.... you resort to these tactics shown on here now............what do you do when you dont have a football field to drop em in? seriously Murph?




LXT..............


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> OMG..............no matter who tries to give this guy a repreive, he just cant see the error of his ways!! always an excuse or that someone said "he`s crazy" or "how awesome" he his...........we have all had the same thing told to us & when I was much younger those compliments would get me pumped up & higher I would climb & farther out the limb I would go.......
> 
> Well, that stuff dont work on me no more!! It is to each their own.......but we all have something to learn along the way (well not you apparently)..........I just think & would make the comment: If you & your abilities are as good as you think they are? when are ya gonna do a seminar? I mean you`re so confident about your "tree skills"............hell man you need to teach internationally & give Arbormaster some competition!!!!
> 
> your customer was impressed? & will highly recommend you?............I hear AA gets the same feedback!!
> 
> whats funny is I remember you use to have a climber that did all your work for you & you would take the flack for it cause that guy did all the hard work & you would narrate while taking all the credit............I dont remember you taking all these chances then, Im thinking there was a falling out & now you gotta do the hard work without the skills/ ability, So.... you resort to these tactics shown on here now............what do you do when you dont have a football field to drop em in? seriously Murph?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............



Ouch! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

This is reminding me of when I had this homo hippy kid working for me.. Justin met him, he used to make walking sticks, claimed it was a real business! Lol, the day I finally fired his gay pothead ass, and called him a "girl climber", he says "oh yeah, well my customer that I just worked for was so impressed with my climbing that he gave me a chainsaw"! Lol, I don't know what my point is, but just saying! Lmao.. didn't keep him from trying to tell me how to do my job when he was here though..


----------



## lxt

MDS.........that is funny! ya know I figured I would check out ole Murph & see for myself.....Maybe he`s not all that bad & then BAM.........it gets even worse.

Ya go over to the TB & the same feelings are cast out to him there, check out his website & the self indulgence of arrogants is running wild in the streets (like hulkamania, LOL) where to start: ah yes......his being featured in the TCIA magazine "THE LARGEST ORGANIZATION N THE WORLD" sounds like ring ling Bro`s circus........& I especially like the picture of his equipment on the home page........if I didnt know better that looks like the advertisement page right out of the TCIA Magazine for Altec?

The repetitive enforcement of his TCIA debut(s) & other statements leaves me positively reinforced of his lack of humility, arrogance & diminished abilities in the realm of doing actual tree work & instead he notch & drops!

funny thing is: I have had articles put in the TCIA magazine too & have been interviewed by local news media pertaining to EAB.....I have been emailed by the editor of TCIA for future possible features within their magazine & have spoke on behalf of the LCTT union @ many events to promote our trade & so much more......................WHO CARES!!

Customers want what they want & want it done safely........not an ego filled, chance taking documentary to push the limit of what one can get away with, Murph....you are an educated man & no doubt philosophy has helped in your salesmanship BS.......but what it hasnt done for you is provided you with a humble continuance of learning in this field.......cause you know it all...!

funny for a man whos signature line says "god bless" the only thing you bless is yourself...........come down outta that ivory tower & then we can start over again!




LXT.......................


----------



## ForTheArborist

:hmm3grin2orange:




lxt said:


> MDS.........that is funny! ya know I figured I would check out ole Murph & see for myself.....Maybe he`s not all that bad & then BAM.........it gets even worse.
> 
> Ya go over to the TB & the same feelings are cast out to him there, check out his website & the self indulgence of arrogants is running wild in the streets (like hulkamania, LOL) where to start: ah yes......his being featured in the TCIA magazine "THE LARGEST ORGANIZATION N THE WORLD" sounds like ring ling Bro`s circus........& I especially like the picture of his equipment on the home page........if I didnt know better that looks like the advertisement page right out of the TCIA Magazine for Altec?
> 
> The repetitive enforcement of his TCIA debut(s) & other statements leaves me positively reinforced of his lack of humility, arrogance & diminished abilities in the realm of doing actual tree work & instead he notch & drops!
> 
> funny thing is: I have had articles put in the TCIA magazine too & have been interviewed by local news media pertaining to EAB.....I have been emailed by the editor of TCIA for future possible features within their magazine & have spoke on behalf of the LCTT union @ many events to promote our trade & so much more......................WHO CARES!!
> 
> Customers want what they want & want it done safely........not an ego filled, chance taking documentary to push the limit of what one can get away with, Murph....you are an educated man & no doubt philosophy has helped in your salesmanship BS.......but what it hasnt done for you is provided you with a humble continuance of learning in this field.......cause you know it all...!
> 
> funny for a man whos signature line says "god bless" the only thing you bless is yourself...........come down outta that ivory tower & then we can start over again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.......................


----------



## bitzer

I can't believe this thread is still going. 

Try it without the rope and with limbs on it.


----------



## RandyMac

bitzer said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going.
> 
> Try it without the rope and with limbs on it.



I keep waiting for Murph to say we never cut around structures, powerlines and such.


----------



## bitzer

RandyMac said:


> I keep waiting for Murph to say we never cut around structures, powerlines and such.



I had a picture of an oak leaning well out over a propane tank on my last job that I accidently deleted. The top was busted out of it and hanging over the tank as well. I got er to swing around and laid it out within feet of it. I wonder what would have happend had I missed? Probably nothing, but one can dream can't he? Power lines, buildings, houses, you name it. No ropes... just doin the job.

When you start manipulating the tree and not just working with it, I think that is when you start to hit another level. Sound wood, uniform hinge, clean face, and a rope tugging. I wonder what is going to happen.


----------



## treemandan

I get real pissed when people call me crazy. I put up with it all this time and even tried to use it to boost my confidence and show off. These days when someone calls me crazy for doing this work I say " I am not crazy its just that yer a puss"
And its true.


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Big Oak Atterbury Dave 3.mov - YouTube
> 
> a 30 sec vid of a big oak spar dropped this afternoon.. treeslayer is running the commentary.. Very poor quality vid as he took it on his phone... you can see the power lines running parallel to the lay. I was actually going to drop it with another 15' of wood up top, but decided to take make the drop a little easier, and spent another 10 minutes roping out the top.



Oh my God! You messed up the lawn!! As an arborist I think you should be docked 150 ceu's.


----------



## treemandan

bitzer said:


> I had a picture of an oak leaning well out over a propane tank on my last job that I accidently deleted. The top was busted out of it and hanging over the tank as well. I got er to swing around and laid it out within feet of it. I wonder what would have happend had I missed? Probably nothing, but one can dream can't he? Power lines, buildings, houses, you name it. No ropes... just doin the job.
> 
> When you start manipulating the tree and not just working with it, I think that is when you start to hit another level. Sound wood, uniform hinge, clean face, and a rope tugging. I wonder what is going to happen.



Yeah.


----------



## millbilly

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao yup This may not qualify for precision as I did pull it a little left actually on purpose to miss the monkey puzzle tree, but its damn sure extreme
> 
> 
> I wish I had made a video of it stating a million times how dangerous it was and then pulled it over with my lawn tractor




Rope that shot took big ones, good job. My knee caps woulda been shakin like a leaf, they do that somtimes


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> MDS.........that is funny! ya know I figured I would check out ole Murph & see for myself.....Maybe he`s not all that bad & then BAM.........it gets even worse.
> 
> Ya go over to the TB & the same feelings are cast out to him there, check out his website & the self indulgence of arrogants is running wild in the streets (like hulkamania, LOL) where to start: ah yes......his being featured in the TCIA magazine "THE LARGEST ORGANIZATION N THE WORLD" sounds like ring ling Bro`s circus........& I especially like the picture of his equipment on the home page........if I didnt know better that looks like the advertisement page right out of the TCIA Magazine for Altec?
> 
> The repetitive enforcement of his TCIA debut(s) & other statements leaves me positively reinforced of his lack of humility, arrogance & diminished abilities in the realm of doing actual tree work & instead he notch & drops!
> 
> funny thing is: I have had articles put in the TCIA magazine too & have been interviewed by local news media pertaining to EAB.....I have been emailed by the editor of TCIA for future possible features within their magazine & have spoke on behalf of the LCTT union @ many events to promote our trade & so much more......................WHO CARES!!
> 
> Customers want what they want & want it done safely........not an ego filled, chance taking documentary to push the limit of what one can get away with, Murph....you are an educated man & no doubt philosophy has helped in your salesmanship BS.......but what it hasnt done for you is provided you with a humble continuance of learning in this field.......cause you know it all...!
> 
> funny for a man whos signature line says "god bless" the only thing you bless is yourself...........come down outta that ivory tower & then we can start over again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.......................



Getting the bills paid in this business comes down to the testicular fortitude of one man and one man only. It doesn't matter if you are the owner of a company like Marquis or one as puny as mine. If you don't have that guy then you got nothing. In fact, you would insult me if you reffered to what I do as a business, just like you would be. Sure, on the outside I bet you take great pride in the business you created... but that is just for the people, its not how you really feel. That's why you are like you are. And I can be the same way, I don't like it. I have trouble defining the lines as well, they truly are very hard to discern.
I wonder if I took away OD's 800 dollar saw, his orange forestry helmet , all the people boosting his ego then gave him a Cratfman and a 50 foot section of rope and that's all forever. I wonder " what then''? 
I kinda wish sometimes I didn't wonder but it seems I have to. It seems we all do. It seems like that is what its all about. For everyone. The wonder. By definition you could say its wonderful could you not? 
Whatever got you into this X? It was a fluke for me.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> This is reminding me of when I had this homo hippy kid working for me.. Justin met him, he used to make walking sticks, claimed it was a real business! Lol, the day I finally fired his gay pothead ass, and called him a "girl climber", he says "oh yeah, well my customer that I just worked for was so impressed with my climbing that he gave me a chainsaw"! Lol, I don't know what my point is, but just saying! Lmao.. didn't keep him from trying to tell me how to do my job when he was here though..



Walking sticks seem more viable. Think about it. What do you see in the world? Me? Fffffuuuuccck! it looks like people are more liable to shell out for a walking stick.


----------



## treemandan

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> World's best in his own mind.



Yes, aren't we all.


----------



## RandyMac

treemandan said:


> Yes, aren't we all.



Nah, I know I am not, so I don't say I am.


----------



## treemandan

Iustinian said:


> I completely agree with lxt's response in its entirety. When I first saw the title "Extreme Precision Felling" I was expecting something really spectacular. After watching the video, the title is laughable at best. Extreme Precision Felling? Compared to what? Your first summer doing tree work?
> 
> In my experience, its been the older, out-of-shape, lazier bucket queens that are placing emphasis on felling rather than limbing out a tree.
> 
> You fell a whole tree and you've got a giant mess to deal with. Limbs stabbed into the ground, damaged turf, compromising the crumb of the soil, etc. There's nothing safe about cutting wood that has that much tension from the weight of the rest of the tree on it. There's nothing easy about fighting with the twisted mess of brush from a felled tree and, unless you're cleaning up with a skidloader, (in which case, you had tons of room to drop the tree), the cleanup takes a great deal longer. But you didn't have to climb it -- so that makes it all worth it, right?
> 
> While I enjoy watching videos of treework, representing this as Extreme Precision is a joke to anyone but a 1st year tree worker -- maybe that's why treeslayer is so impressed with you lol.
> 
> We all have our own way of doing things though, so whatever. I enjoy climbing, and its working for me, and you're felling and that's working for you.
> 
> To a newbie, your information should be better than a lack of any instruction, but if he is your intended audience, you may want to take the time to explain the terms "compartmentalization" and what "destabilization" of a tree is. Otherwise, it just makes it seem like you are trying to use terms to fit into a higher skill level than the work that is presented in your videos.
> 
> That's not to say that you are not good at felling trees. To me, its just lazy, and shows a complete disregard for a customer's property. "We'll have our landscaper come fix all this turf damage for you." (Which is stupid, because that's going to increase the amount of time it takes to get paid, customers waiting to pay you till you finished the landscape repairs) Try explaining to your customer how its perfectly ok that you're putting his home at risk of having a tree fall on it because you'd rather fell it than climb it and rig it down safely.
> 
> If your competition caught on -- they'd be out badmouthing you (like you do to them). They could probably easily steal a great deal of work from you by offering your customers the premise that Murphy is out taking giant risks by felling trees. Would you rather have Murphy fell a tree by your home and risk something going wrong, or would you rather have me climb the tree and bring smaller peices down safely?
> 
> I hope that doesn't happen to you, because from most other considerations (aside from leaving stubs where its unnecessary) you do appear to be above the hack jobs out there -- safety gear, taking the time to plan and discuss the project, good equipment, etc.
> 
> I do admire the fact that you've taken a portion of time and initiative to do the one thing many many many other tree guys neglect to do though -- research. Not saying your research is all correct, but at least you are doing it to some extent.
> 
> I'm suprised by the fact that none of your videos show you with a cast on your arm, having broken it several times patting yourself on the back, but of course now you probably have treeslayer doing it for you. hehehehe



I think we all need to pat ourselves on the back. I also think your definition of lazy, well, #### it, I am lazy then. Its 6 way one, half a dozen the next and to read what you just wrote one would get the idea you know that but for some reason don't want to admit it.


----------



## treemandan

RandyMac said:


> Nah, I know I am not, so I don't say I am.



To a degree you can not deny.


----------



## RandyMac

treemandan said:


> To a degree you can not deny.



unlike some others, I have a good grasp of who I am and what I have done or can do.


----------



## lxt

Danno, what got me in this Biz was the need for a job.........I was gonna be a rock star! but then I found I really liked this kinda work & went at it 100% learning all I could, if it was a fluke for you?........then that is a true shame, I know many who do it just for the money & to make a living, but to truly be good one must have a love for their job & want to obtain knowledge about it.

I along with many others have put my time in & have done things that now I would second guess.....but what we dont do is make videos & promote ourselves as better than thou!!! I give Murph credit for putting up his vid`s, but........dont lie about reading a book thats not on the market yet to make yourself look good & that is where my problem with him is..........to the newbie & un-trained tree guy wannabes...Murph looks like a pro, but from a pro standpoint Murph is just the average guy doing tree work!

Yes we all think we are the best, but many are humble to know they`re not, cause if we were we would all have ITCC trophies & be paid to wear our favorite brands shirts & so on! pertaining to Murph I dont wish to engage him in ongoing ridicule or bash him, I just dont think we need 500 videos of a guy doing average work, work done in a reckless manner, etc... he turns his vids into a teaching series......like we need that? like I have said...........why dont he open up a school & teach if he is so dam good?

most post pics or vids to show what they did that day or at some point (even you) but he is the only guy who thinks he needs to teach everybody & that he is the best, literally!! I believe Murph loves his job, But I think he loves himself better & his arrogance, lies & exaggerations are right up there with what AA posts..............I have no need or want for that kinda crap & will call em out every time....!





LXT................


----------



## treemandan

RandyMac said:


> unlike some others, I have a good grasp of who I am and what I have done or can do.



Everybody says that. Whether its true or not doesn't change the fact that every human alive needs to feed his ego.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Everybody says that. Whether its true or not doesn't change the fact that every human alive needs to feed his ego.



Dano is not far off... anyone remember Maslows hierarchy of needs?


----------



## millbilly

I believe without our egos we wouldn't do the jobs we do, nobody in their right mind would do what I have done. To make it clearer at what Im trying to say is; I've mentally said goodbye to anyone Ive loved and cared about and then made the cut anyway knowing if it didn't go perfect i could die.

As for Murph I don't know the guy, but if I were to guess, I think he has had very few teachers in his time, and is self taught. Myself I've had hundreds of teachers and I've taken from them what they could give me and blending them in with my own ideas to create my way.

What was up with that notch? The one cut into the maple that got pulled over with the machine that broke off at the bottom. I could swear I've read in many publications that they should be 1/3 the diameter. I think I've even read that in almost every new saw manual I've ever read.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Dano is not far off... anyone remember Maslows hierarchy of needs?



Righty right right right. I figured someone would be looking into that, thanks.
Funny how that is though huh? I mean who would have thunk? Ahh, we all know, its what makes the world go round.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Walking sticks seem more viable. Think about it. What do you see in the world? Me? Fffffuuuuccck! it looks like people are more liable to shell out for a walking stick.



Yea I AM GONNA AGREE WITH YA THERE , SEEMS TO BE A WORLD FULL OF KITCHEN ####### ALREADY ...


----------



## bitzer

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Dano is not far off... anyone remember Maslows hierarchy of needs?



Sex is not on that list enough. Timber falling isn't either. The list is bull####.


----------



## RandyMac

treemandan said:


> Everybody says that. Whether its true or not doesn't change the fact that every human alive needs to feed his ego.



You ok Dan? You seem bound up, maybe your good friend AA will give you a cherry coke enema.


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> What was up with that notch? The one cut into the maple that got pulled over with the machine that broke off at the bottom. I could swear I've read in many publications that they should be 1/3 the diameter. I think I've even read that in almost every new saw manual I've ever read.



DO you have any idea why to cut a notch 1/3 the diameter of the tree??? Do you always do whatever it is you read in a book without thinking about it? If we were limited to doing what's in the stihl owners' manual, where would be?


----------



## lone wolf

RandyMac said:


> unlike some others, I have a good grasp of who I am and what I have done or can do.



A man's got to know his limitations (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Tree Pig

bitzer said:


> Sex is not on that list enough. Timber falling isn't either. The list is bull####.



Your wrong on both counts Sex is clearly listed under Love/Belonging and under Physiological. Timber felling would be covered though not as obvious but under Self Actualization and listed as Problem Solving.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Your wrong on both counts Sex is clearly listed under Love/Belonging and under Physiological. Timber felling would be covered though not as obvious but under Self Actualization and listed as Problem Solving.



Yup, those are the two I need, sex and timber falling. :msp_razz:


----------



## justme23005

Nailsbeats said:


> Yup, those are the two I need, sex and timber falling. :msp_razz:



True.... But not at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> DO you have any idea why to cut a notch 1/3 the diameter of the tree??? Do you always do whatever it is you read in a book without thinking about it? If we were limited to doing what's in the stihl owners' manual, where would be?




He prolly has as much an idea as you do while using some of those unnecessary cuts you incorporate!!! funny, now you question one doing what they read in a book all the while utilizing info you have read (twisting it to serve your purpose) & in books you havent read cause they`re not even out yet!!!!


Guess we would be left watching your absurd videos 



LXT..................


----------



## murphy4trees

Would you care to answer the question LXT???? why cut a notch 1/3 the diameter of the tree? Pretty simple question.. An arb of your self proclaimed experience ought to understand that.. its one of the most fundamental techniques in the trade..




lxt said:


> He prolly has as much an idea as you do while using some of those unnecessary cuts you incorporate!!! funny, now you question one doing what they read in a book all the while utilizing info you have read (twisting it to serve your purpose) & in books you havent read cause they`re not even out yet!!!!
> 
> 
> Guess we would be left watching your absurd videos
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..................


----------



## bitzer

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Your wrong on both counts Sex is clearly listed under Love/Belonging and under Physiological. Timber felling would be covered though not as obvious but under Self Actualization and listed as Problem Solving.



I said sex was not on there ENOUGH. Also there is a difference between timber falling and timber felling. Those who know will weed them out. The list is still bull####.


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> Would you care to answer the question LXT???? why cut a notch 1/3 the diameter of the tree? Pretty simple question.. An arb of your self proclaimed experience ought to understand that.. its one of the most fundamental techniques in the trade..



Sheesh.........I was gonna make a video & provide a specialty cut & notch narrative, but hey......ya seen one ya seen em all, right Murph?

well Murph, thats the rule of thumb & flexibility is the true guidline in all we do in the tree care trade.....I mean a hinge thickness of 10% is also rule of thumb now isnt it? Im sure Jeff Jepson`s to fell a tree publication would provide a wonderful insight for those needing to know the "book rules"? BTW.....a book I have read & a good tool for the novice such as yourself!!

Im wondering when you are gonna enlighten us in your take of reading that 4th edition?  thats a simple question too.

To give a lesson on proper notching & felling techniques, it is best done in the field, However we have all seen your work on the subject matter & it is agreed that you lack the proper ability to engage in such action & therefore should refrain from video promotion of such............Ill say this from my proclaimed experience, I dont recklessly drop trees on the road, driveway or the homeowners ornamental plantings, I dont need a crane for a simple pine take down beside some hedges, I dont leave stubs in prune jobs & I have never had a home owners dog turn its back on me!!!! I could go on......but theres just to much ammo to shoot, after all you are the self proclaimed "extreme precision, proper pruning...drop it while its hot, guru of the special cuts" 




LXT................


----------



## murphy4trees

Just what I thought.. more of your same old same old.. you keep spouting a lot of crap, but have said nothing & shown nothing.. rule of thumb is 1/3 the diameter.. why??? save the bull ####t and answer the question if you can...


----------



## Tree Pig

bitzer said:


> I said sex was not on there ENOUGH. Also there is a difference between timber falling and timber felling. Those who know will weed them out. The list is still bull####.



Well if you are a logger you spend a lot of time in the woods with men, who are you having all that sex with? Can you educate me on the timber felling and timber falling difference?


----------



## millbilly

murphy4trees said:


> Just what I thought.. more of your same old same old.. you keep spouting a lot of crap, but have said nothing & shown nothing.. rule of thumb is 1/3 the diameter.. why??? save the bull ####t and answer the question if you can...



You ask a good question there and all my teachers never told me why so I had to go to the mountain and the man on top wasn't all that sure either. 

But if you need to know it has to do with hinge length. A proprer and safe hinge should be 80% the diameter of the tree, with simple math 33% of the diameter will leave you with a hing that is 80% of the diameter.

So when I questioned; why your notch was so shallow? You come back at me with the above question, a misdirection I think, to take the heat of of a poor notch.

Just imagine what would have happened if you cut you notch right in the first place, the tree might of hinged instead of breaking off at the ground.


----------



## bitzer

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well if you are a logger you spend a lot of time in the woods with men, who are you having all that sex with? Can you educate me on the timber felling and timber falling difference?



Well, I log alone. I've got number 5 on the way and I'm not even 30 yet. Same lady too if you can believe that in this day and age. Obviously you're a little uptight pal. Seems the majority with your bunch. Felling reeks of bore cuts and hammers for wedge pounding. A lot of unnecessary crap to make it look more technical. Timber falling is fluidity, finesse, the art of movement. Physics. Common sense. Swinging trees instead of wedging. Keeping the wood intact and knowing how. Laying out tree after tree and making it look easy.


----------



## RandyMac

Explain that math Millbilly, it makes little sense to me, maybe it is Arb speak to baffle us commoners.


----------



## Tree Pig

bitzer said:


> Well, I log alone. I've got number 5 on the way and I'm not even 30 yet. Same lady too if you can believe that in this day and age. Obviously you're a little uptight pal. Seems the majority with your bunch. Felling reeks of bore cuts and hammers for wedge pounding. A lot of unnecessary crap to make it look more technical. Timber falling is fluidity, finesse, the art of movement. Physics. Common sense. Swinging trees instead of wedging. Keeping the wood intact and knowing how. Laying out tree after tree and making it look easy.



Nah man I am not uptight at all just having a little fun is all... I agree 100% on the felling definition and do not pretend to have the felling knowledge of TRUE fellers who get paid big money for their ability to lay a monster log down in a tight spot and not smash it to pieces. But then again you are standing on the ground so how hard can it be?oke::fart:


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> You ask a good question there and all my teachers never told me why so I had to go to the mountain and the man on top wasn't all that sure either.
> 
> But if you need to know it has to do with hinge length. A proprer and safe hinge should be 80% the diameter of the tree, with simple math 33% of the diameter will leave you with a hing that is 80% of the diameter.
> 
> So when I questioned; why your notch was so shallow? You come back at me with the above question, a misdirection I think, to take the heat of of a poor notch.
> 
> Just imagine what would have happened if you cut you notch right in the first place, the tree might of hinged instead of breaking off at the ground.



Whoops.. check that milbill... the standard has been changed from 1/3 depth to 80%, especially for cases where the tree is not round etc.. So the new standard is 1/3 the depth or as deep as needed to make the hinge 80% diameter of the tree. So now the question is why does the hinge need to be 80% the diameter of the tree? I'd appreciate it if you give LXT the chance to show us if he knows or not..


----------



## millbilly

RandyMac said:


> Explain that math Millbilly, it makes little sense to me, maybe it is Arb speak to baffle us commoners.



When felling a full tree, avoid cutting the notch deeper than 33 percent of the diameter of the tree at the cut. Often it is not even necessary for the face notch to be made one-third, or 33 percent, deep to establish a hinge length that is 80 percent the diameter of the tree. On the other hand, some situations, such as notable side lean, may justify a longer hinge length.

That being said if you have a 10 inch diameter tree you make your notch 3.3 inchs your hinge will be just shy of 9 inchs or almost 90% of the diameter leaving you with an acceptable length of hinge wood. I had to draw a circle on paper and measure it' Like I said i didn't know the answer, untill someone can tell me a better reason for making the notch 1/3 the diameter. It could have something to do with the compression of wood fiber, for all I know 

What I do know is that if his notch would have been 1/3 the diameter there would have been less wood to break and the tree might have followed his notch.


----------



## bitzer

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nah man I am not uptight at all just having a little fun is all... I agree 100% on the felling definition and do not pretend to have the felling knowledge of TRUE fellers who get paid big money for their ability to lay a monster log down in a tight spot and not smash it to pieces. But then again you are standing on the ground so how hard can it be?oke::fart:



Well the difference is I do it everyday. Rain, wind, snow, freezing rain, cold, hot, whatever. You are constantly racing the sun. Pushing. Production. Dealing with #### droppin out of the sky, binds that will kill you, spring poles that will knock your head off every few minutes. Over and over again. The environment is that much less forgiving. No ropes, no safeties. I've done both.

All I was doing was trying to get a tee-hee at really no ones expense. Right away someones gotta stick their #### in the mash potatoes. And by the way its fallers not fellers.


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> When felling a full tree, avoid cutting the notch deeper than 33 percent of the diameter of the tree at the cut. Often it is not even necessary for the face notch to be made one-third, or 33 percent, deep to establish a hinge length that is 80 percent the diameter of the tree. On the other hand, some situations, such as notable side lean, may justify a longer hinge length.
> 
> That being said if you have a 10 inch diameter tree you make your notch 3.3 inchs your hinge will be just shy of 9 inchs or almost 90% of the diameter leaving you with an acceptable length of hinge wood. I had to draw a circle on paper and measure it' Like I said i didn't know the answer, untill someone can tell me a better reason for making the notch 1/3 the diameter. It could have something to do with the compression of wood fiber, for all I know
> 
> What I do know is that if his notch would have been 1/3 the diameter there would have been less wood to break and the tree might have followed his notch.



What tree are you talking about???


----------



## RandyMac

millbilly said:


> When felling a full tree, avoid cutting the notch deeper than 33 percent of the diameter of the tree at the cut. Often it is not even necessary for the face notch to be made one-third, or 33 percent, deep to establish a hinge length that is 80 percent the diameter of the tree. On the other hand, some situations, such as notable side lean, may justify a longer hinge length.
> 
> That being said if you have a 10 inch diameter tree you make your notch 3.3 inchs your hinge will be just shy of 9 inchs or almost 90% of the diameter leaving you with an acceptable length of hinge wood. I had to draw a circle on paper and measure it' Like I said i didn't know the answer, untill someone can tell me a better reason for making the notch 1/3 the diameter. It could have something to do with the compression of wood fiber, for all I know
> 
> What I do know is that if his notch would have been 1/3 the diameter there would have been less wood to break and the tree might have followed his notch.



Seems my first impression was correct, Arbs are full of ####.


----------



## murphy4trees

RandyMac said:


> Seems my first impression was correct, Arbs are full of ####.



That's a bit of a generalization eh? How about this one... people talk a lot of #### online.... LXT comes to mind... he can't even answer a simple question about the most basic skill in his profession...


----------



## lxt

RandyMac said:


> Seems my first impression was correct, Arbs are full of ####.



Especially Arbs from Philly...!

Murph no definition I give regarding notching would please a knowit all like you, why dont you tell us oh great one? after all you make the vids & are the self proclaimed "special" cuts master....

Truthfully a notch can vary depending on the tree & I highly doubt any "true" tree guy sticks to the 1/3rd/80% rule!

*Now Murph why dont you tell us about that 4th edition reading????? you wanna say Im full of crap & spout off....? I take that with a grain of salt coming from a LIAR like you!!*! I have seen guys like you come & go while working for the big companies cause you think you knowit all & no one is any good but you....so you types quit & go start your own biz fueled by your ability to BS people well all the while having very little knowledge of anything you do...........A typical Farmer could do the tree work & has done the tree work you promote yourself doing.

to engage you Murph with any reasoning or definition would only have an excuse, spin or other form of BS reciprocated back & we all have seen your videos..................isnt that enough??? 



LXT..............


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> That's a bit of a generalization eh? How about this one... people talk a lot of #### online.... LXT comes to mind... he can't even answer a simple question about the most basic skill in his profession...





Ill make a deal with ya Murph......you tell us about that 4th edition reading you talked about @ the TB & Ill give you that answer to the most basic skill in our profession....!!!

How bout it?  Ya see folks Im willing to bet this conversation drops off after this post or ole Murph will put a spin on it to cover up his obvious LIE.........that might tarnish his knowit all portrayal in this field & make him perceived as the village idiot...!

Ill have no problem providing the definition that you want murph....but it`ll be a different story for you, UH? Btw...what definition do you want Murph? all of em or do you want me to go by the a certain text in providing such definition?

this oughtta be gooooooood




LXT...............


----------



## Scrat

Wow another pissing match with Murph thread that has made 11 pages so far.....There are so many more creative and interesting threads, never mind the ones where people are seeking information or knoweledge. I know I know 'he who casts the first stone.....' I am guilty too, But I think for 2012 we should put our energy/efforts into a positive and useful direction.

O.K. I'm finished you may resume the stoning.....


----------



## murphy4trees

my statement about having read Gilman's 4th edition was a simple mistake.. I have two copies of his book with different covers, I thought one was the third edition and one was the fourth.. when I realized he hasn't put out a fourth edition I checked the library and one of my books was the second edition and the other is missing.. You want to make a big deal about that? cause that's all you got...


----------



## lxt

Scrat said:


> Wow another pissing match with Murph thread that has made 11 pages so far.....There are so many more creative and interesting threads, never mind the ones where people are seeking information or knoweledge. I know I know 'he who casts the first stone.....' I am guilty too, But I think for 2012 we should put our energy/efforts into a positive and useful direction.
> 
> O.K. I'm finished you may resume the stoning.....





I can agree on that, but more than anything & if you follow Murph`s slew of hash (which is just a blackeye for tree care) you would understand, Funny how Murph was on this thread just a bit ago, made some posts & once again let his canary mouth overlaod his betterside.

I knew Murph wouldnt take that deal I made him...........why? he`s so good at putting a spin on things.....but cant put a spin on an obvious lie, which shows me that in his biz practice he would be no better & far worse cause the normal home owner doesnt know any better, so when you come onto a public forum & make a false statement......an obvious easily detected lie, what is he capable of when its not easily detected???

The sad thing is......anyone of us can search online & find the reason/definition for the question he asks, I asked what definition cause depending on the publication each author has their own little add on/take away for the "proper" procedure & the reason why their method should be used!!! Funny a guy who makes a Vid titled "extreme precision falling" needs a basic definition posted for him?




LXT...............


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> my statement about having read Gilman's 4th edition was a simple mistake.. I have two copies of his book with different covers, I thought one was the third edition and one was the fourth.. when I realized he hasn't put out a fourth edition I checked the library and one of my books was the second edition and the other is missing.. You want to make a big deal about that? cause that's all you got...




Come on Murph...........mistake my AZZ, you not only claimed to have read it but claimed to have called & talked to him.....you held steadfast on that statement until a TB member stuffed ya on it!!!!

Now you come on here & put a spin on it, just like that tree you dropped that went wrong which during the narrative after the fact you make excuse after excuse for yourself & your actions.........If you truly have Gilmans publications & have read them, stayed up to date on his works then you would know there was no 4th edition & it just took you this long to make another excuse to retract your failed attempt & stupidity!!

You sure didnt come back @ the TB...............funny you say "when I realized", Like you had to check & see cause you werent sure? You are in the true sense of the word a fabricating bull #### er............I have no use for your type: something goes wrong..make an excuse!, caught in a lie..make an excuse! every thing for you is an excuse & thats what people who dont know what the HELL their doing.....DO!



LXT....................


----------



## justme23005

lxt said:


> I can agree on that, but more than anything & if you follow Murph`s slew of hash (which is just a blackeye for tree care) you would understand, Funny how Murph was on this thread just a bit ago, made some posts & once again let his canary mouth overlaod his betterside.
> 
> I knew Murph wouldnt take that deal I made him...........why? he`s so good at putting a spin on things.....but cant put a spin on an obvious lie, which shows me that in his biz practice he would be no better & far worse cause the normal home owner doesnt know any better, so when you come onto a public forum & make a false statement......an obvious easily detected lie, what is he capable of when its not easily detected???
> 
> The sad thing is......anyone of us can search online & find the reason/definition for the question he asks, I asked what definition cause depending on the publication each author has their own little add on/take away for the "proper" procedure & the reason why their method should be used!!! Funny a guy who makes a Vid titled "extreme precision falling" needs a basic definition posted for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............




That little Murph guy isn't much of a tree guy, but he would make a really good used car salesman.


----------



## lxt

millbilly said:


> when I questioned; why your notch was so shallow? *You come back at me with the above question, a misdirection *I think, to take the heat of of a poor notch.
> 
> Just imagine what would have happened *if you cut you notch right in the first place, the tree might of hinged instead of breaking off at the ground.*





Awesome post & Now another member is enlightened by how this jester works!!! Imagine.....theres the word, Imagine that his videos (proclaimed instructional) are being played & studied by some poor noob.... SCARY!!!!!!!!




LXT..................


----------



## lxt

justme23005 said:


> That little Murph guy isn't much of a tree guy, but he would make a really good used car salesman.



After reading "broke my first rope" its all to clear.........He should be a used car salesman!! funny thing is its not just me.....he gets blasted over "there" to, his ego & excuses have him defending himself again & again!!! 

Ill say this..........either he rode the short bus as a kid or just lacks the ability overall, ya think he`d of learned by now?


well I better go, I created a special multi blade saw that can do special cuts all in one & there is a magic button to dial in any special cut you want...........im gonna try out the Murph function.......:msp_w00t:

LXT...........


----------



## justme23005

lxt said:


> After reading "broke my first rope" its all to clear.........He should be a used car salesman!! funny thing is its not just me.....he gets blasted over "there" to, his ego & excuses have him defending himself again & again!!!
> 
> Ill say this..........either he rode the short bus as a kid or just lacks the ability overall, ya think he`d of learned by now?
> 
> 
> well I better go, I created a special multi blade saw that can do special cuts all in one & there is a magic button to dial in any special cut you want...........im gonna try out the Murph function.......:msp_w00t:
> 
> LXT...........



That is sooo cool... Now, you can cut your notch & your back cut at the same time. AND it will voice dial 911? :msp_w00t:  Will it do super duper extreme precision falling? That stuff is scary. :msp_scared: lol


----------



## murphy4trees

lxt said:


> The sad thing is......anyone of us can search online & find the reason/definition for the question he asks, I asked what definition cause depending on the publication each author has their own little add on/take away for the "proper" procedure & the reason why their method should be used!!! Funny a guy who makes a Vid titled "extreme precision falling" needs a basic definition posted for him?
> LXT...............



I don't need to look in a book on this one.. you simply cannot answer the question... so you go on and on with your bull ####..
answer the question if you can... I made a simple mistake .. you on the other hand, gave your word and can't or won't live up to it.. Lack of integrity .. which gets back to anyone can talk crap online..


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> I don't need to look in a book on this one.. you simply cannot answer the question... so you go on and on with your bull ####..
> answer the question if you can... I made a simple mistake .. you on the other hand, gave your word and can't or won't live up to it.. Lack of integrity .. which gets back to anyone can talk crap online..




&* I asked you which definition/reason would you like me to repeat from verbatim for you????? *You didnt make a simple mistake...you my man are the mistake!!! just like how you said "if all would of went the way it was suppose" in your first broke rope thread...always an EXCUSE Murph!!!! its just never your fault, you`re too dam good!!!!!

So when you spoke to Gilman on the phone about that 4th edition & the topics therein.....what insight did you receive? please share with us the substance of that phone call......!

Oh & BTW......I dont need to talk crap online, I can do it in person too just not as good as you!!!! Can you believe this guy puts out videos for "instructional" purposes???? HOW? now he breaks a rope during a rigging, the guy is just a mess I tell ya.....he knows no bounds.... the best video is the one with the Dog turning his back on you....& you keep on un affected selling your hash to that ole couple!!!! I just gotta know........as destructive as you are, are you Cousin Lee?

Ole Murph...................a steiner rider indeed!!!




LXT................


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> I don't need to look in a book on this one..





Of course you dont, you`d just get it confused with the book that hasnt gone to print yet!!!!!!


LXT.........


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Of course you dont, you`d just get it confused with the book that hasnt gone to print yet!!!!!!
> 
> 
> LXT.........



I'd say Ole Murph is writing his own book... which by my standards is much more credible than just going by what someone else wrote no matter if it was Shigo or the Lord God hisself.

I am still trying to find where it says you can't drop trees across the dam road. Even if I do find it I sure ain't gonna stop. Its just to much fun.

But anyway, that step notch thing Murph was doing: it seems a little crazy to be doing that on the butt of a oak trunk flare but seemed to be nice for that pine top.

My definition of sucess is doing what you want when you want so other than that there really is little else to say. Huh? Yeah.


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> That little Murph guy isn't much of a tree guy, but he would make a really good used car salesman.



Hey man don't you have some pipes to go inspect ... If you run out I have one here that needs a closer look ...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey man don't you have some pipes to go inspect ... If you run out I have one here that needs a closer look ...:msp_ohmy:



I only inspect full sized pipes, little fella. unlike your wife. :smile2:


----------



## treemandan

RandyMac said:


> Seems my first impression was correct, Arbs are full of ####.



its not #### its Shigo!

Ok, i did just kill myself with that one.


----------



## treemandan

justme23005 said:


> I only inspect full sized pipes, little fella. unlike your wife. :smile2:



And the weakness is now evident. Really though, aside from yer jokes, what is it that you know about it?


----------



## treeclimber101

Murph hardly needs me getting his back but now this thread is infested with pipeline inspecting weekend warrior wanna be D bags lurking about and we have faller fellers stinking up the joint because there bored waiting for the new episodes of ax men to start thinking they have anything that anyone of us wanna hear I mean I would rather not go there but they kinda need to take hike back to the pipeline and the woods where they belong and let the big boys do the" real" tree work


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Murph hardly needs me getting his back but now this thread is infested with pipeline inspecting weekend warrior wanna be D bags lurking about and we have faller fellers stinking up the joint because there bored waiting for the new episodes of ax men to start thinking they have anything that anyone of us wanna hear I mean I would rather not go there but they kinda need to take hike back to the pipeline and the woods where they belong and let the big boys do the" real" tree work



Same here but I was really only stickin up fer mahsef cause Murph don't need a gum job from me nor could he afford one.

Dem fellers got all the luck doh. Dey ain't got no hefty housewifes busting in on dem asking a bunch of questions, dey ain't got no 3 phase, no gutters, no Pennsiltuckey blugrass, no fresh paved driveways, no azaleas, no mailboxes, no Fedex drivers, no shiny Marcedes, no uppity bitnessmen, no Shigo books and no bull#### ass wannabess in their way. Dey jess go out ,notch it and on to the next one. Dey jess out der in dem high heels all sashayin round like it was da catwalk.

And not to ride Old Murph's wood but I have to say that workin the Mainline is no ####ing picnic. If you got anything left after getting a truck through all dem Beemers clogging up the road then, well, yer more a man than me.


----------



## RandyMac

We have to drop by now and then to get a laugh outta you pruners.
Some of you Arbs are so full of yourselves, you come off as flamboyant as gays.


----------



## treemandan

RandyMac said:


> We have to drop by now and then to get a laugh outta you pruners.
> Some of you Arbs are so full of yourselves, you come off as flamboyant as gays.



Yeah, I noticed that too when i first started and there have been times where I found myself acting all pompous. Its hard not to come off like that sometimes but there are lines that are best not crossed that is fer sure. And down here, with all " the good folk" you have to play the part or yull get laughed at.


----------



## lxt

RandyMac said:


> We have to drop by now and then to get a laugh outta you pruners.
> Some of you Arbs are so full of yourselves, you come off as flamboyant as gays.




So you have watched Murphs Videos?


*posted by treemandan:*I am still trying to find where it says you can't drop trees across the dam road. Even if I do find it I sure ain't gonna stop. Its just to much fun.

But anyway, that step notch thing Murph was doing: it seems a little crazy to be doing that on the butt of a oak trunk flare but seemed to be nice for that pine top.

My definition of sucess is doing what you want when you want so other than that there really is little else to say. Huh? Yeah. 




*Well Danno, dropping across the road is real pro of ya.....NOT, Ya might wanna get yer splitter back, your definition of success????? HA!!!!! so are you claiming to be successful now? *




LXT...................


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I'd say Ole Murph is writing his own book... which by my standards is much more credible than just going by what someone else wrote no matter if it was Shigo or the Lord God hisself.




Boy for someone who says Murph couldnt afford a gum job from him........you give em alot of freebies!!

Writing his own book.............. wonder which edition he will cite in future excuse givings? the 3rd...nah prolly the 4th edition & then say it was a mistake...............





LXT.................


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> *Murph don't need a gum job from me nor could he afford one.
> 
> 
> And not to ride Old Murph's wood*






All righty then..................Danno, your not looking too good when you talk like this (you should post that pic of you on the steps with the dish towel over your shoulder)  that`d be priceless!!!!.....arent there other forums you should be visiting about this..............Wow, guess Danno is closer to murph than we all thought, kinda like a wife stickin up for her husband.




LXT.................


----------



## ropensaddle

millbilly said:


> When felling a full tree, avoid cutting the notch deeper than 33 percent of the diameter of the tree at the cut. Often it is not even necessary for the face notch to be made one-third, or 33 percent, deep to establish a hinge length that is 80 percent the diameter of the tree. On the other hand, some situations, such as notable side lean, may justify a longer hinge length.
> 
> That being said if you have a 10 inch diameter tree you make your notch 3.3 inchs your hinge will be just shy of 9 inchs or almost 90% of the diameter leaving you with an acceptable length of hinge wood. I had to draw a circle on paper and measure it' Like I said i didn't know the answer, untill someone can tell me a better reason for making the notch 1/3 the diameter. It could have something to do with the compression of wood fiber, for all I know
> 
> What I do know is that if his notch would have been 1/3 the diameter there would have been less wood to break and the tree might have followed his notch.




Its not rocket science having a proper sized hinge provides adequate holding wood and prevents it from twisting on the base. Having said that, other trees like back leaners I prefer open face to keep them on the stump longer. Also too deep of notch can cause splitting in some species but I have made too deep more than to shallow because you can always cut more out to correct shallow. Now spinning a tree and adding snipe etc is different and not usually done or required in my work. 95 % of my felling is using standard notch 5 % open face and I have not used a bore cut other than making a bowl. Bore cutting is way over utilized and though I understand its use in timber it is unnecessary in tree work .


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> All righty then..................Danno, your not looking too good when you talk like this (you should post that pic of you on the steps with the dish towel over your shoulder)  that`d be priceless!!!!.....arent there other forums you should be visiting about this..............Wow, guess Danno is closer to murph than we all thought, kinda like a wife stickin up for her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.................



OMG! The humanity of it all... dan, put down the dish towel and get your sorry ass in here ASAP! It's not looking good, my man!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Leave the DAN alone ya #ric# he's defenseless and close to the edge he's already got the bullet , and besides LXT your just mean sometimes , pick on MDS for a while he said your tow behind lift was gay LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Leave the DAN alone ya #ric# he's defenseless and close to the edge he's already got the bullet , and besides LXT your just mean sometimes , pick on MDS for a while he said your tow behind lift was gay LOL



And don't be putting words in my mouth, I never said any such thing about LXT's lift... I did however say that forestry buckets are gay and for jersey hacks. Get it straight!


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac

I've been reading this thread all the way through, and I think I'll give some neutral, unbiased feedback here.

*On the issue of whether Murph tends to patronize people and make himself try and appear better and smarter than everyone else...*

This is probably true. All of the good fallers on the logging crews I've worked on would be capable of the “extreme precision falling” shown in this thread and in his various videos. However, most people in the world who desire to fall trees are not professionals, and his videos are well made and informative for fallers just starting out or do-it-yourselfers.

*On whether you should fall trees across paved driveways and walkways...*

Ideally not if you can avoid it because you don't want to crack the asphalt. Personally, I am not a tree climber and I avoid tree work that should be left to an arborist. I am a logger and firewood cutter. If a homeowner told me he wants a tree falled across his paved walkway, and I could do so safely, I would. Since Murph is a professional arborist, he should be held to a higher standard.

*On the criticism of the uprooted tree video..*

Towards the end of this thread, people (mainly lxt) are criticizing the video where Murph is falling a tree and it gets uprooted by a cable being pulled by a skid-steer

miscommunication_can_be_killer.mov - YouTube

Now, I watched this video closely, and the fact that the tree broke off at the roots is not Murph's fault. It is totally the machine operator's fault. The machine operator pulled early. The depth of the notch in the dead maple is irrelevant because that tree was going to break off as soon as the machine operator started pulling UNLESS the back-cut was finished. When I fall a tree I really, really need to control, I often use my Farmi skidding winch behind a tractor. I make my winch operator not only wait for my single, but actually make him wait until I have walked 20+ feet away from the tree.

*On the issue of the 1/3 notch...*

I haven't read any books or manuals in a long time, but I think we have pretty much established that 1/3 depth is considered the standard. We also all know that recommendations in books are always subject to change at the discretion of the operator. Good operators modify the filing angle on saw chains, the oil to gas ratio, raker depth, and the length, width, number, amount, weight, and gauge of just about everything under the sun to get better performance under given conditions. Why should the depth of the notch be the only thing in the wood cutting world which is set in stone?

It is fair to say that a notch should be 1/3 under normal, “textbook” conditions. Why? Because a significant part of the tree will have been undermined by the notch, and gravity will pull the tree naturally in that direction. The hinge will serve to guide the tree to fall straight.

*What are some of the factors which would justify deviation from the standard 1/3 depth?*

-Lean of the tree
-Heavy branches in a certain direction(s)
-Wind
-Brittle or rotten wood at the location of the notch, especially if the trunk has solid areas and rotten areas
-Conditions created by the tree faller which make gravitational pull less relevant (the main thing that does this is attaching a rope or cable to the tree.

*What can go wrong if the notch is too deep or two shallow?*

-The tree can split in half (ruining the log if the tree is for timber and creating danger for the operator)
-Spikes of wood can pull out of the tree and stay in the stump (running part of the log and creating messy, unprofessional looking stumps)
-The tree can fall the opposite way (crushing things it wasn't supposed to crush and endangering the operator).
-The tree can fall slightly differently than it was supposed to, but not quite the opposite way.
-The tree can pinch the saw, trapping it

Safety of the operator is always the #1 concern. However, after that some of these “dangers” matter more when logging and some matter more in residential tree work. If the tree falls the wrong way in the forest, we'll skid it out anyway (as opposed to crushing someone's house or car in a residential setting). If I get a messy stump on someone's lawn or damage the tree I am removing, it doesn't matter because the tree wasn't worth anything anyway. In a logging setting, falling trees quickly and in a way that they can be skidded out is important. In a tree removal setting, speed is much less important than avoiding risk of damage, and hours can be spent falling a tree that would take minutes in a forest.

*Does this essay have anything to do with this friggin' thread?*

YES!

In Murph's video, we have (1) heavy lean (2) weakness or rot at the base (3) a powerful cable to offset the pull of gravity.

What I'm pretty sure Murph was getting at when asking “Why does the notch always have to be 1/3?” is that he wanted the conversation to go like this:

*Faller 1:* Always make your notch 1/3
*Faller 2:* Why?
*Faller 1:* Because the manual says so?
*Faller 2:* Why would be manual say that?
*Faller 1:* Because gravity will pull the tree the direction of the notch. If you cut the notch 50% or greater, the tree might fall the opposite way or start falling the right way before you make the back-cut since the remaining wood is insufficient to hold the tree. If you cut the notch too shallow, the tree may not have enough gravitational pull in the preferred direction and either fall in a less precise direction or pinch your saw blade as you make the back-cut
*Faller 2:* What if the pull in the desired direction is already a certainty due to lean, branch weight, or cable pressure?
*Faller 1:* Go ahead and make a shallow notch then.

Since nobody would answer Murph's question directly, we didn't get to the conclusion that a shallow notch is alright in some cases.


----------



## tree MDS

Plus one on the farmi winch and the walking away and then giving the signal CM. Finally, somebody that actually has a clue!! And to think, I was gonna bust yer chops cuz ya look like an alter boy in your avatar!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Plus one for dropping stuff on the road. Pretty standard in my book (the one I'm writing, lol), gotta take the shot when you can and move on to the next one. Just don't #### it up.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Leave the DAN alone ya #ric# he's defenseless and close to the edge he's already got the bullet , and besides LXT your just mean sometimes , pick on MDS for a while he said your tow behind lift was gay LOL



And for the record, I think LXT is officially meaner than me.. especially after this last tongue lashing he unleashed on poor danno!


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> And for the record, I think LXT is officially meaner than me.. especially after this last tongue lashing he unleashed on poor danno!



Danno climbs with a .45 on his saddle and has the pics to prove it, I wouldn't go spouting off on him anytime soon, lol........

LXT, why are you so jacked up on Murph? The guy is just doing his thing.........


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> And to think, I was gonna bust yer chops cuz ya look like an alter boy in your avatar!




Yeah, I couldn't get past that. lol

CM, you brought up undermining the weight of the tree. Not sure where or what you're cutting but I just don't get it. I get the concept but in reality I can't see it working because there are far too many other variables at play. More important variables in my opinion. Yes, you touched on a few but I think you put far to much weight on the undermining issue. A notch can only undermine if at least 50% of the trees downward force ( weight ) is on the notch side of the hinge. So assuming a perfectly balanced tree your notch must be greater than 50% deep otherwise the tree will settle on the backcut side. If the tree isn't perfectly balanced ( none of them are ) you must apply some type of force if falling against the lean. Either by rope or wedge. Using ropes, wedges, adjusting for lean, wind, weight of canopy, etc. are far more important considerations when falling than undermining the tree with your notch. 

On a side note for those of us who know, I'm speaking specifically regarding conventional notch felling, not using sizwheels, snipes, and a lot of other tricks in the book to undermine the weight/offset the lean/swing the tree. That's a whole 'nuther topic where prefer to read and not type.


----------



## ropensaddle

I thought about makin a video of extreme precision felling but decided against it. I need to do it but just don't want to split wood and after cutting a hundred hickories in a couple hours the work would begin. So instead I went and ground 30 stumps


PS: I could make a pretty neat open face with my grinder


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> All righty then..................Danno, your not looking too good when you talk like this (you should post that pic of you on the steps with the dish towel over your shoulder)  that`d be priceless!!!!.....arent there other forums you should be visiting about this..............Wow, guess Danno is closer to murph than we all thought, kinda like a wife stickin up for her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.................



you don't look so good yerself.


----------



## tree MDS

RandyMac said:


> We have to drop by now and then to get a laugh outta you pruners.
> Some of you Arbs are so full of yourselves, you come off as flamboyant as gays.



Okay, well I have to admit that is pretty funny, but the other side of the coin is that most any retard with a sharp saw can be trained to drop a tree from the ground.. I mean really, how hard is it.. at least you can throw yer saw and run if ya #### up! Lol.
View attachment 215131


----------



## lxt

Im not mean!!!!!!!!!! C`mon, Dan is done.....stick a fork in him, if he carries a .45 then I carry a 50 cal. & a friend to my enemy is my enemy....!

I dont have a tow behind anymore!!! hey I didnt say anything about "gummin" someone or riding their wood.....Danno did & opened himself up for the abuse he got (well deserved to) & if any one else is into gummin & wood riding Ill let ya have it just like Danno. Anyway.......I still like the Dan

as for Murph doing his thing? great... just dont flaunt it as an instructional series thinking you`re all that when you`re not! Tell me why his videos are any better than what AA puts up........I mean one a lawn mower the other a skid steer to pull over a tree, both have showed some true goof ups & both think they are above learning & above us mere mortals!!!

So not showing favoritism I let Murph have it to......hell both have even been caught in lies, Murph puts a spin on it & turns it into a training series while the other one says he was just joking........two peas in a pod if you ask me & both dont do our trade any justice, only difference is Murph thinks he`s educated & AA thinks he`s a special agent.............both are laughable!!! But I would work with AA before working with Murph, atleast AA`s jobsite would be fun & not an instructional show for the elderly! well maybe?





LXT...............


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> you don't look so good yerself.




In my pics Im working in 90+ degree weather or sub zero..........that pic of you with a dish towel on shoulder looked as though you gummed or rode something a little to hard & long...........LOL

Anyway Danno, you are funny & seem a straight shooter....other than one needs a bronx interpreter for your ebonic hash, why getting outta the trade.......? your healthy & seem to do pretty good?




LXT............


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Im not mean!!!!!!!!!! C`mon, Dan is done.....stick a fork in him, if he carries a .45 then I carry a 50 cal. & a friend to my enemy is my enemy....!
> 
> I dont have a tow behind anymore!!! hey I didnt say anything about "gummin" someone or riding their wood.....Danno did & opened himself up for the abuse he got (well deserved to) & if any one else is into gummin & wood riding Ill let ya have it just like Danno. Anyway.......I still like the Dan
> 
> as for Murph doing his thing? great... just dont flaunt it as an instructional series thinking you`re all that when you`re not! Tell me why his videos are any better than what AA puts up........I mean one a lawn mower the other a skid steer to pull over a tree, both have showed some true goof ups & both think they are above learning & above us mere mortals!!!
> 
> So not showing favoritism I let Murph have it to......hell both have even been caught in lies, Murph puts a spin on it & turns it into a training series while the other one says he was just joking........two peas in a pod if you ask me & both dont do our trade any justice, only difference is Murph thinks he`s educated & AA thinks he`s a special agent.............both are laughable!!! But I would work with AA before working with Murph, atleast AA`s jobsite would be fun & not an instructional show for the elderly! well maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............



Umm, what abuse? Did i get abused? When? Should i file a complaint?


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> In my pics Im working in 90+ degree weather or sub zero..........that pic of you with a dish towel on shoulder looked as though you gummed or rode something a little to hard & long...........LOL
> 
> Anyway Danno, you are funny & seem a straight shooter....other than one needs a bronx interpreter for your ebonic hash, why getting outta the trade.......? your healthy & seem to do pretty good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



I am actually very bored.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Umm, what abuse? Did i get abused? When? Should i file a complaint?





I dont know you tell us..............while gummin & riding did Murph slap ya around, call ya names, yell expletives at ya? uhh? if so......you better file more than a complaint!!!



CM........a little long winded post, but very informative.........However, Murph will no doubt have something to add or take away & that is when it starts all over again........you prolly didnt give the right answer & im sure you will be corrected in some manner! but none the less a good post!



LXT.........


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I am actually very bored.




Ah, its winter....that`ll pass & besides what are ya gonna do? tree care is in yer blood man! whatever ya do...goodluck with that & be safe!




LXT..............


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And don't be putting words in my mouth, I never said any such thing about LXT's lift... I did however say that forestry buckets are gay and for jersey hacks. Get it straight!


oh so now your doggin lone wolf , that's great is there any end to your ball gurgling nonsense man woodsman 44 and jeff are right you are a A HOLE


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac

Blakesmaster said:


> CM, you brought up undermining the weight of the tree. Not sure where or what you're cutting but I just don't get it. I get the concept but in reality I can't see it working because there are far too many other variables at play. More important variables in my opinion. Yes, you touched on a few but I think you put far to much weight on the undermining issue. A notch can only undermine if at least 50% of the trees downward force ( weight ) is on the notch side of the hinge. So assuming a perfectly balanced tree your notch must be greater than 50% deep otherwise the tree will settle on the back-cut side. If the tree isn't perfectly balanced ( none of them are ) you must apply some type of force if falling against the lean. Either by rope or wedge. Using ropes, wedges, adjusting for lean, wind, weight of canopy, etc. are far more important considerations when falling than undermining the tree with your notch.



What you are saying is true, but my post concerned the 1/3 notch depth issue. The more you undermine, the more weight you put on the notch side of the tree as opposed to the back-cut side of the tree. As you say, this added weight is not always going to be sufficient to put more than 50% of the tree's weight on the notch side. Therefore, fallers who aren't using a rope or cable will fall with the lean in their favour (offset up to 90 degrees) and use a wedge.

Let's say I had a massive old maple weighing 10 000 lbs with no clear lean in any direction, a balanced canopy, no wind, and no cable. I decide to fall this tree with nothing but a couple of plastic wedges which I intend to kick in with the heel of my boot. I'll fall this tree easily with a nice deep notch since my little wedges will easily deliver the excess force to put over 50% of the weight on the notch side. I'd have a hell of a time doing it with a shallow notch since my little wedge would have to deliver potentially thousands of pounds more force. The difference would be completely because of undermining.

Basically, if it weren't for the weight of undermining, there would be no real difference when falling with a shallow wedge vs a 1/3 deep wedge (provided the hinge is wide enough to control the fall). The 1/3 notch issue was the essence of the discussion concerning Murph's tree.


----------



## lone wolf

treeclimber101 said:


> oh so now your doggin lone wolf , that's great is there any end to your ball gurgling nonsense man woodsman 44 and jeff are right you are a A HOLE


A Wolf will tear a dog up every time
You badmouth Forestry units because you are to poor to buy one .Are two trucks in one gay but not your truck?. If you dont have one will you work 7200 lines unshielded without one?!And why are New Jersey Tree Services hacks ?


----------



## lxt

The problem with what Murph did was:

1- shallow notch
2- poor communication
3- stopped back cut to soon
4- created excuses after the fact for a poorly done job


your undermining theory is only good in a perfect setting & gives only a limited definition...the Notch originally was used as a means for directional guiding as it was thought that where the notch is...is the direction the tree will fall, however that theory holds truth but we all know it is somewhat flawed. the 1/3rd rule is just a basic guideline & when mathematics is put into the mix thats where they get the notch depth, back cut height & hinge wood.

the back cut height was established to prevent the butt from coming back at you......the hinge is determined by notch depth, circum & most importantly the "holding wood"..........therefore giving these factors a specific definition/reason cant truly be given....*thats why I asked what publication to cite cause every one has different reasonings for the same outcome*!!!

Murphs so called special cut "bore cut" was originally used by loggers for the purpose of keeping the butt tear to a minimum & reduce checking at least was the thought...........Murphs uses of this cut is a twisted portrayal of a snap cut & with enough pull force the spar will go but it is not a directional felling notch & can go bad real quick....not a technique to use nor promote as an instructional act!!




LXT...............


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> The problem with what Murph did was:
> 
> 1- shallow notch
> 2- poor communication
> 3- stopped back cut to soon
> 4- created excuses after the fact for a poorly done job
> 
> 
> your undermining theory is only good in a perfect setting & gives only a limited definition...the Notch originally was used as a means for directional guiding as it was thought that where the notch is...is the direction the tree will fall, however that theory holds truth but we all know it is somewhat flawed. the 1/3rd rule is just a basic guideline & when mathematics is put into the mix thats where they get the notch depth, back cut height & hinge wood.
> 
> the back cut height was established to prevent the butt from coming back at you......the hinge is determined by notch depth, circum & most importantly the "holding wood"..........therefore giving these factors a specific definition/reason cant truly be given....*thats why I asked what publication to cite cause every one has different reasonings for the same outcome*!!!
> 
> Murphs so called special cut "bore cut" was originally used by loggers for the purpose of keeping the butt tear to a minimum & reduce checking at least was the thought...........Murphs uses of this cut is a twisted portrayal of a snap cut & with enough pull force the spar will go but it is not a directional felling notch & can go bad real quick....not a technique to use nor promote as an instructional act!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............




I agree mostly but i would rather see someone stop back cut and saw a little more than to rip through the hinge like I have seen some do! I feel ole murph needs to get a job cutting timber he seems to like it more than doing tree work.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac

lxt said:


> The problem with what Murph did was:
> 
> 1- shallow notch
> 2- poor communication
> 3- stopped back cut to soon
> 4- created excuses after the fact for a poorly done job



1 – I don't think there was anything wrong with the depth of his notch. You said yourself that the 1/3 rule is only a guideline. 

2 – You shouldn't have to tell the guy on the cable not to try and pull the tree down while the cutter is still cutting the back-cut. 

3 – He didn't stop the back-cut until he realized the guy on the cable had started pulling the tree down. At this point, getting away from the tree was probably a wise move for safety. Granted, if he had kept cutting he would have finished his back-cut in the nick of time, but Murph was justified in being a bit surprised that his cable guy has started to pull.

4 – I'll give you that one. 




lxt said:


> your undermining theory is only good in a perfect setting & gives only a limited definition...



I actually tried to research it, and no source I could find says why the depth should be 1/3. The only things I can think of other than what I have posted already is that going 1/2 would be unsafe, but going as deep as possible creates the widest hinge possible (so more holding wood).

I read this thread (all 25 pages):

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/68559-4.htm

but the best answer in this thread was that there is no answer, and that notches can be deep or shallow, as long as they are not too deep.



lxt said:


> Murphs so called special cut "bore cut"....



I agree that these cuts should not be done.


----------



## treeclimber101

lone wolf said:


> A Wolf will tear a dog up every time
> You badmouth Forestry units because you are to poor to buy one .Are two trucks in one gay but not your truck?. If you dont have one will you work 7200 lines unshielded without one?!And why are New Jersey Tree Services hacks ?


 mds is hating on me because I am better looking then him and a much better climber , other than that I think the jersey hack thing was a broad generalization guided towards me but I think you spitting some jersey devil spit in his face is hilarious so please proceed ....


----------



## justme23005

lone wolf said:


> A Wolf will tear a dog up every time
> You badmouth Forestry units because you are to poor to buy one .Are two trucks in one gay but not your truck?. If you dont have one will you work 7200 lines unshielded without one?!And why are New Jersey Tree Services hacks ?



Not all people from jersey that try to do tree work are hacks.. There are probably a few decent ones.. Unfortunately, Treeclimber101 isn't one of them.. Hes a complete douchebag. He sits at home all day.. probably lives in his mommys basement, and talks #### online, pretending to be a man. Hes a little piece of #### that needs to talk #### online to feel like a little tough guy. He gets owned on here almost every time he makes one of his retarded posts, and yet he keeps coming back.


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> Not all people from jersey that try to do tree work are hacks.. There are probably a few decent ones.. Unfortunately, Treeclimber101 isn't one of them.. Hes a complete douchebag. He sits at home all day.. probably lives in his mommys basement, and talks #### online, pretending to be a man. Hes a little piece of #### that needs to talk #### online to feel like a little tough guy. He gets owned on here almost every time he makes one of his retarded posts, and yet he keeps coming back.


ouch ... That hurt ... Bit harsh for a guest here and since your a professional pipe inspector again I ask why are you here and what do you contribute nothing other than #### that no one really cares about and didn't I run your ass off this time last year , if anything I will accept the job of taking out the trash on this forum and believe I enjoy all your posts mr bigshot 150K pipe sucker LOL , and as far as being owned please proceed .... I hope you reply to everyone of my posts because I will have you pounding your screen in less than a week , you #### ### ####### #### piece ## ##### ### ...


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> ouch ... That hurt ... Bit harsh for a guest here and since your a professional pipe inspector again I ask why are you here and what do you contribute nothing other than #### that no one really cares about and didn't I run your ass off this time last year , if anything I will accept the job of taking out the trash on this forum and believe I enjoy all your posts mr bigshot 150K pipe sucker LOL , and as far as being owned please proceed .... I hope you reply to everyone of my posts because I will have you pounding your screen in less than a week , you #### ### ####### #### piece ## ##### ### ...



You aren't man enough to run anybody off of anyplace. Yes, I took a few years off, and accepted a job as an inspector on pipelines.. whats your point? I made a lot of money. I paid in a lot of taxes, that probably went to support people like you. Every time you post something on here, you make yourself look like even more of an azzhole. Keep talking.. you are getting dumber by the second. People like you are the reason why brothers and sisters should have separate bedrooms. Now, you've been owned again.. so keep typing.. prove to the whole world what a little b!tch you are. As far as pounding my screen, why would I do that? it would break.. The only thing that needs a good pounding, is your wife.. she says that she hasn't had a real man in a while.


----------



## bitzer

tree MDS said:


> Okay, well I have to admit that is pretty funny, but the other side of the coin is that most any retard with a sharp saw can be trained to drop a tree from the ground.. I mean really, how hard is it.. at least you can throw yer saw and run if ya #### up! Lol.
> View attachment 215131



Then why is it so damn funny to watch a tree guy cut a tree from the ground?


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> You aren't man enough to run anybody off of anyplace. Yes, I took a few years off, and accepted a job as an inspector on pipelines.. whats your point? I made a lot of money. I paid in a lot of taxes, that probably went to support people like you. Every time you post something on here, you make yourself look like even more of an azzhole. Keep talking.. you are getting dumber by the second. People like you are the reason why brothers and sisters should have separate bedrooms. Now, you've been owned again.. so keep typing.. prove to the whole world what a little b!tch you are. As far as pounding my screen, why would I do that? it would break.. The only thing that needs a good pounding, is your wife.. she says that she hasn't had a real man in a while.


 wow the wife references already man that's weak what are ya gonna say next something about my kids or insult my mom? Anyway basically the thing is I can pretty much tell ya with some certainty that you don't really have anything to contribute , kinda why I don't hang on the pipesucking forums ya know about them right ? Yea ya do ... But what do you do now besides sponge and take full fascials from other tree guys? I dunno seems that you should at least change your occupation description to something like jizz mopper or at least brush dragger , I mean you blame me for poor posts but at least tomorrow I will do the work and you hardly deserve to lick the bottom of my boots when it comes to doing tree work and as for the talking thing your surely sharp as a whip but I would imagine that's prolly about it , try not to cut off your fingers with your electric chainsaw and stepladder we would miss your stimulating posts for LMAO I don't really feel like doing this anymore though because I will only waste time on someone that's kinda worth it like AA or FTA at least they have some kinda clue but you your just a seat filler or what I would use as a tire chock .


----------



## tree MDS

bitzer said:


> Then why is it so damn funny to watch a tree guy cut a tree from the ground?



I have no idea. Why don't you enlighten me?


----------



## bitzer

tree MDS said:


> I have no idea. Why don't you enlighten me?



How many trees do you straight up fall a year? There is a big difference and unless you've done both you'd never know.


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> wow the wife references already man that's weak what are ya gonna say next something about my kids or insult my mom? Anyway basically the thing is I can pretty much tell ya with some certainty that you don't really have anything to contribute , kinda why I don't hang on the pipesucking forums ya know about them right ? Yea ya do ... But what do you do now besides sponge and take full fascials from other tree guys? I dunno seems that you should at least change your occupation description to something like jizz mopper or at least brush dragger , I mean you blame me for poor posts but at least tomorrow I will do the work and you hardly deserve to lick the bottom of my boots when it comes to doing tree work and as for the talking thing your surely sharp as a whip but I would imagine that's prolly about it , try not to cut off your fingers with your electric chainsaw and stepladder we would miss your stimulating posts for LMAO I don't really feel like doing this anymore though because I will only waste time on someone that's kinda worth it like AA or FTA at least they have some kinda clue but you your just a seat filler or what I would use as a tire chock .



Why would I insult your mommy? She was the best piece I ever had. Tomorrow, you will wake up, watch some gay midget p orn, come up out of your mommys basement and wish you had enough balls to go do the work that I do.. But you don't.. so you will go back to the basement and turn the computer on, and try to be a little tough guy. A seat filler? thats a new one.. you obviously aren't.. since you spend most of your time on your knees.. being sombody's little b!tch. Now take their balls off your chin and go get a clue. B!tch


----------



## tree MDS

bitzer said:


> How many trees do you straight up fall a year? There is a big difference and unless you've done both you'd never know.



Lets not try to make it more than it really is man.. I mean you're talking about walking up to a tree and cutting it from the ground here, correct? Lol.


----------



## bitzer

tree MDS said:


> Lets not try to make it more than it really is man.. I mean you're talking about walking up to a tree and cutting it from the ground here, correct? Lol.



This isn't just cutting them with the lean where ever the #### they want to go. Keepin them all in the lead. In all weather, everyday. One after another. Over and over again. Production. No ropes. Keeping the wood intact. Swinging trees. Wedging takes time. Getting them to do what you want them too. Like I said, If you've never done both jobs you'll never know. I've done both. You'll get killed a hell of a lot quicker in the woods.


----------



## Nailsbeats

bitzer said:


> How many trees do you straight up fall a year? There is a big difference and unless you've done both you'd never know.



I've done and do both and agree there is a big difference.


----------



## Nailsbeats

bitzer said:


> This isn't just cutting them with the lean where ever the #### they want to go. Keepin them all in the lead. In all weather, everyday. One after another. Over and over again. Production. No ropes. Keeping the wood intact. Swinging trees. Wedging takes time. Getting them to do what you want them too. Like I said, If you've never done both jobs you'll never know. I've done both. You'll get killed a hell of a lot quicker in the woods.



Are you saying that you are more likely to get killed falling timber in the woods than doing treework, climbing and rigging?


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> I've done and do both and agree there is a big difference.



Psst.. (no offence).


----------



## tree MDS

bitzer said:


> This isn't just cutting them with the lean where ever the #### they want to go. Keepin them all in the lead. In all weather, everyday. One after another. Over and over again. Production. No ropes. Keeping the wood intact. Swinging trees. Wedging takes time. Getting them to do what you want them too. Like I said, If you've never done both jobs you'll never know. I've done both. You'll get killed a hell of a lot quicker in the woods.



And when you say you've done both jobs, well, that sounds like a rather broad and sweeping statement to me.. care to elaborate on your tree climbing/arborist experience?


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> Psst.. (no offence).



none taken.:msp_wink:


----------



## tree MDS

lone wolf said:


> A Wolf will tear a dog up every time
> You badmouth Forestry units because you are to poor to buy one .Are two trucks in one gay but not your truck?. If you dont have one will you work 7200 lines unshielded without one?!And why are New Jersey Tree Services hacks ?



And what is your problem? Just promise not to pee in my slippers, alright man?


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> Why would I insult your mommy? She was the best piece I ever had. Tomorrow, you will wake up, watch some gay midget p orn, come up out of your mommys basement and wish you had enough balls to go do the work that I do.. But you don't.. so you will go back to the basement and turn the computer on, and try to be a little tough guy. A seat filler? thats a new one.. you obviously aren't.. since you spend most of your time on your knees.. being sombody's little b!tch. Now take their balls off your chin and go get a clue. B!tch


that's funny all of it , but again what do you do agin ? Really just answer the question so I can laugh too again , seems you have a lot of anger in you , maybe not I dunno but as far as the whole seat filler thing I am kinda right , the only person acknowledging you is me , and I only acknowledge you so that I can wreck your day a bit and hope that you try and post something tree related so I can make fun of it but you won't , you will keep acting like the troll under the bridge all angry and #### just so you know I am glad I found you on this thread because. I have started the timer to see how long it will take me to run you out again ? So again pipe looker what is it that you do that relates to this topic ???


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> that's funny all of it , but again what do you do agin ? Really just answer the question so I can laugh too again , seems you have a lot of anger in you , maybe not I dunno but as far as the whole seat filler thing I am kinda right , the only person acknowledging you is me , and I only acknowledge you so that I can wreck your day a bit and hope that you try and post something tree related so I can make fun of it but you won't , you will keep acting like the troll under the bridge all angry and #### just so you know I am glad I found you on this thread because. I have started the timer to see how long it will take me to run you out again ? So again pipe looker what is it that you do that relates to this topic ???



I'm not angry at all... Owning little b!tches like you is actually kinda fun. What do you do? besides the obvious, suck man sausage and swallow? Like I said before, You aren't man enough to run anybody off. So go back to the basement, and save your breath.. You're gonna need it to inflate your next date. B!tch.


----------



## tree MDS

justme23005 said:


> I'm not angry at all... Owning little b!tches like you is actually kinda fun. What do you do? besides the obvious, suck man sausage and swallow? Like I said before, You aren't man enough to run anybody off. So go back to the basement, and save your breath.. You're gonna need it to inflate your next date. B!tch.



101 climbs:
View attachment 215322


----------



## justme23005

tree MDS said:


> 101 climbs:
> View attachment 215322



And cuts:

Hillbilly Tree Removal - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

Jersey style baby!!


----------



## justme23005

Del_Corbin said:


> Hey guys....the title of this thread is Extreme precision falling..
> 
> .......not Extreme precision felching.
> 
> Could we please get back to hammering Murph?



Sorry, We got distracted.. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

Del_Corbin said:


> Hey guys....the title of this thread is Extreme precision falling..
> 
> .......not Extreme precision felching.
> 
> Could we please get back to hammering Murph?



Lol. Okay, let me just finish up this last felch..


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> And cuts:
> 
> Hillbilly Tree Removal - YouTube


dude aren't you like 50 or something and all you have is you wanna have sex with my wife , you already did with my mom and the basement jokes from last year I mean I have heard 11 year olds with better put downs then you , but anyway what is it that you can contribute again because I am thinking that hillbilly still has made more cuts than you ... And you uses a gay ass video like that as a putdown I thought you were better then that but I guess not TREECO is right this and you are GAY but especially you seems that you kinda owned yourself here but anyway maybe you can answer my question so we can proceed


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> dude aren't you like 50 or something and all you have is you wanna have sex with my wife , you already did with my mom and the basement jokes from last year I mean I have heard 11 year olds with better put downs then you , but anyway what is it that you can contribute again because I am thinking that hillbilly still has made more cuts than you ... And you uses a gay ass video like that as a putdown I thought you were better then that but I guess not TREECO is right this and you are GAY but especially you seems that you kinda owned yourself here but anyway maybe you can answer my question so we can proceed




Nope, The 50 year old that's banging your wife isn't me. You have me confused with somebody else. I knew you'd watch the video.. Did you learn anything?


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> Nope, The 50 year old that's banging your wife isn't me. You have me confused with somebody else. I knew you'd watch the video.. Did you learn anything?


 oh right right someone else is already taking care of my wife , I mean is this you busting a nut man because really its a bit juvenile all I wanted to know is why there are pipeliners and fellers in a commercial tree care thread and low and behold out pops the JUSTME'S of the world to insult people and talk #### , again please answer my question put up a pic of your firewood pile because even those guys are less annoying then someone who is so pathetic that they post in a forum where they are not needed but anyway get back to me on that I am off to the OBGYN forum to insult there moms and wives


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> oh right right someone else is already taking care of my wife , I mean is this you busting a nut man because really its a bit juvenile all I wanted to know is why there are pipeliners and fellers in a commercial tree care thread and low and behold out pops the JUSTME'S of the world to insult people and talk #### , again please answer my question put up a pic of your firewood pile because even those guys are less annoying then someone who is so pathetic that they post in a forum where they are not needed but anyway get back to me on that I am off to the OBGYN forum to insult there moms and wives



Are you banging on your screen yet? Douchebag


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> Are you banging on your screen yet? Douchebag



Nah LOL I am working and my screen is just a tiny little phone screen and doesn't deserve it , but really ... It would take a lot more of anything you have to really get me fired up anyway ...


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> Nah LOL I am working and my screen is just a tiny little phone screen and doesn't deserve it , but really ... It would take a lot more of anything you have to really get me fired up anyway ...




Well.. I'll keep working on it


----------



## millbilly

*another video by murph*

Cuttin' Trees 1 Falling Compilation with Daniel Murphy - YouTube

while watching the other video. I stumbled on this one. I found it to be very enjoyable and watchable. There were a few drops that were questionable, but all in all I liked it.


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> Well.. I'll keep working on it


well I am dealing with a gelled chipper and frozen ground and a nice sheet of ice so if it makes ya feel any better I am already being beat on today but really put up some pics are you afraid .... I will not beat on ya for it


----------



## lxt

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> 1 – I don't think there was anything wrong with the depth of his notch. You said yourself that the 1/3 rule is only a guideline.
> 
> 2 – You shouldn't have to tell the guy on the cable not to try and pull the tree down while the cutter is still cutting the back-cut.
> 
> 3 – He didn't stop the back-cut until he realized the guy on the cable had started pulling the tree down. At this point, getting away from the tree was probably a wise move for safety. Granted, if he had kept cutting he would have finished his back-cut in the nick of time, but Murph was justified in being a bit surprised that his cable guy has started to pull.
> 
> 4 – I'll give you that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually tried to research it, and no source I could find says why the depth should be 1/3.
> 
> but the best answer in this thread was that there is no answer, and that notches can be deep or shallow, as long as they are not too deep.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that these cuts should not be done.





yes 1/3rd is a guidline.......so why not follow it? especially on an easy drop like the one displayed. I disagree with #2....the guy pulling the tree should always be "line of sight" with the Cutter & a method of comminication worked out prior to the act......to have the "pull" guy(s) just go at will is a mistake right there & #3........yes he stopped but the point is more so that he shouldnt of had to until the right time......the tree was pre-maturely pulled over due to several rules being broken (safety at that).

Yes I agree that him getting outta there was a safe move..............but how many times we all have had to stay in the pocket & continue to prevent something from happening during the fall, if that was a bigger tree with targets other than an ornamental.....it could of been disastrous? I have given my pull guys the signal while cutting to pause many times so I could continue cutting without fear of an overloaded pull snapping the hell outta the tree thus creating a hazard drop instead of a controlled drop!

this was as the title stated: a mis-comminication but also was more than that, it was just plain unsafe, poor workmanship by somebody who puts out videos for instructional purpose & I guess thats why I am so harsh to him, If he has things go wrong for him.....whats he think is gonna happen when a Newbie tries this??? wheres the care or worse yet who is liable for an injury resulting from watching & doing from one of his "instructional" videos? I do give him credit for posting this though!!!!





LXT.................


----------



## ropensaddle

Omg I got to hand to ole murph what a thread 

BTW just cut it already, daylights wastin ima headin to the stump woods :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lxt

millbilly said:


> Cuttin' Trees 1 Falling Compilation with Daniel Murphy - YouTube
> 
> while watching the other video. I stumbled on this one. I found it to be very enjoyable and watchable. There were a few drops that were questionable, but all in all I liked it.



Millbilly..............if you watch closely some of the points made throughout this thread & at other sites can be found in there!

1- almost all of the large drops during the fall hit adjacent trees on the property which can/could cause unneccessary damage

2- regardless of anyone thinking its fun.........you dont drop trees on a roadway or driveway & for obvious reasons: traffic, pedestrian & car, underground facilities (drains, sewage/waterlines), etc... its just not professional, especially when he wanted to bring a crane in to save an old couples hedges & yard.......it just makes no sense when you view/listen to it all!!

3- the smaller trees are just plain "filling" & are nothing worth videoing, they`re novice trees that any 1st year guy could easily do!!

This is just some of the issues within that video, Him doing it for posterity sake or as a documentary is fine....but not for instructional sake & the short comings dont stop here, it was posted that he broke his first rope & the reasoning was critiqued heavily........mostly due to im-proper work.............But was anything gained from it for him? NO & thats why in the future he`s gonna have problems.......I hope not & wish the best for him & may god be with him......!




LXT..............


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> well I am dealing with a gelled chipper and frozen ground and a nice sheet of ice so if it makes ya feel any better I am already being beat on today but really put up some pics are you afraid .... I will not beat on ya for it



Most of the pictures that I have are taken by the H.O., unless it was something unusual. I'm not the type of person to hand the camera to somebody and say hey, I'm gonna go play in that tree, take a pic so I can show it to my friends & look cool. I do have a few pics from a job that I did a few weeks ago, where I took down a tree that somebody had built their deck around.


----------



## tree MDS

justme23005 said:


> Awww... Come on... Isn't somebody going to criticize? Don't tell me that I went through the trouble of posting them for nothing. For every tree we take down, there may be 20 different ways to do it. Surely, somebody has to try to inflate their ego and tell me that i did something wrong. Wannabeclimber101... Where are you? you're slipping.



He's probably eating a hoagie or two, I'm sure he'll get back to ya.


----------



## millbilly

*you tube pays money for video hits*

This could be an genius move on Murphs part to generate views to his you tube videos. Im not sure how it works but if you get enough views youtube partners with you and you get paid.

Oh by the way get a, ladder stand off, so you don't crush the guys gutters when you climb up the ladder gesssshh


----------



## justme23005

millbilly said:


> This could be an genius move on Murphs part to generate views to his you tube videos. Im not sure how it works but if you get enough views youtube partners with you and you get paid.
> 
> Oh by the way get a, ladder stand off, so you don't crush the guys gutters when you climb up the ladder gesssshh



Actually.... The ladder belonged to the contractor that was there taking the moss off the roof. The woman had just bought the house, and had a bunch of repairs all done at the same time. My ladder was on the front side of the house.... Closer to my trucks.. I wasn't gonna carry it all the way around the house.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac

Del_Corbin said:


> Just to elaborate on this point for a minute. Chainsaw_Maniac may not be aware of Murph's video where he is up in the bucket truck at 30ft. or so.....the same front end loader is being used to pull the whole top of the tree over as Murph makes the cut. Murph is right in the zone where the top is going to drop.......in other words.....in front of the notch! It's probably the same fellow in the front end loader that pulled the whole tree over in the video being discussed.



Well, I don't know what to say now.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> He's probably eating a hoagie or two, I'm sure he'll get back to ya.



I want a hoagie :rant:


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> Awww... Come on... Isn't somebody going to criticize? Don't tell me that I went through the trouble of posting them for nothing. For every tree we take down, there may be 20 different ways to do it. Surely, somebody has to try to inflate their ego and tell me that i did something wrong. Wannabeclimber101... Where are you? you're slipping.



Criticize what 2 crappy unrotated pics of a ladder and a half hacked tree , honestly what can I say you could of been walking down a sidewalk and taken it ....Don't hack on Murph you don't have half of what he says ... I don't care about anything that you reply if those 2 stupid ### pics are your offering ..


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I want a hoagie :rant:



You have to have fingers to hold a hoagie .... just Kidding :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> You have to have fingers to hold a hoagie .... just Kidding :msp_biggrin:



Now you listen here whippersnapper I'll have you know I have all six fingers, so there :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Now you listen here whippersnapper I'll have you know I have all six fingers, so there :monkey:



Oh and three toes too


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Now you listen here whippersnapper I'll have you know I have all six fingers, so there :monkey:



I could actually overnight one to you all I need is an address I will pack it in dry ice and shoot that mutha ###### right to ya LOL :msp_biggrin: and I will send a container of long hots aswell


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, that was just so ####ed up, that I had no choice but to like it,
... sorry! :biggrin:


----------



## Youngbuck20

A good read lol and to think I was banned for telling someone to go back to Kansas....


----------



## bitzer

tree MDS said:


> And when you say you've done both jobs, well, that sounds like a rather broad and sweeping statement to me.. care to elaborate on your tree climbing/arborist experience?



Well I thought about putting up a bunch of pics and feeding the piss monkey, but I'm too ####### tired and finishing the job I've been on for the last three weeks today changed my whole perspective on #### as it often does. I opened the can of worms, I'm closing it. The last few weeks I've been working a hill too steep for a forwarder and losing money with #### timber. The last couple of skids down the hill I tried to keep the tires moving faster than I was sliding so I could steer. I kept my hand on the lever to drop the blade if I really got out of control. The little bit of snow we had melted in my tracks and then froze last night. I didn't roll er and now I'm on to flat ground with some big fat white oaks I'm told. WE both make our living with a saw in our hands. Thats good enough. I'm sure I'll be back around in one of these threads again, prodding and poking about this or that. For now, see you boys later. By the way, there is a reason why my insurance is higher and it is mandated by the state that I carry workers comp even though I don't have any employees. Good luck boys and keep throwing chips!


----------



## Nailsbeats

bitzer said:


> Well I thought about putting up a bunch of pics and feeding the piss monkey, but I'm too ####### tired and finishing the job I've been on for the last three weeks today changed my whole perspective on #### as it often does. I opened the can of worms, I'm closing it. The last few weeks I've been working a hill too steep for a forwarder and losing money with #### timber. The last couple of skids down the hill I tried to keep the tires moving faster than I was sliding so I could steer. I kept my hand on the lever to drop the blade if I really got out of control. The little bit of snow we had melted in my tracks and then froze last night. I didn't roll er and now I'm on to flat ground with some big fat white oaks I'm told. WE both make our living with a saw in our hands. Thats good enough. I'm sure I'll be back around in one of these threads again, prodding and poking about this or that. For now, see you boys later. By the way, there is a reason why my insurance is higher and it is mandated by the state that I carry workers comp even though I don't have any employees. Good luck boys and keep throwing chips!



You bet Bitzer, keep plugging. My brother almost rolled the skidder yesterday, sliding down a hill and just got the blade dropped and the clutch in as he was hanging on the high side of the cab. I got trees to climb and kill tommorow, later man.


----------



## bitzer

Nailsbeats said:


> You bet Bitzer, keep plugging. My brother almost rolled the skidder yesterday, sliding down a hill and just got the blade dropped and the clutch in as he was hanging on the high side of the cab. I got trees to climb and kill tommorow, later man.



Yep this weather is some serious bull####. I'm probably 3 or 4 hours southeast of you. If we don't get some real winter soon I'm really going to be in trouble. Its still 45 degrees out right now. Just ridiculous. 

So do you think the Pack is going to do it this year again? Frickin defense better keep up their end of the bargain.


----------



## Nailsbeats

bitzer said:


> Yep this weather is some serious bull####. I'm probably 3 or 4 hours southeast of you. If we don't get some real winter soon I'm really going to be in trouble. Its still 45 degrees out right now. Just ridiculous.
> 
> So do you think the Pack is going to do it this year again? Frickin defense better keep up their end of the bargain.



I hope the Pack can do it again, but I think their offense relies to heavily on the pass and their defense gives up too many points. It's just a matter of how bad the other team is.

Winter just hasn't kicked in has it? Maybe spring will drag on forever like last year...........

For now I don't mind it, just enough frost up hear and not enough snow to impede access anywhere.


----------



## flushcut

Their tackling in the secondary needs some major work it seems that they are just playing patty cake.


----------



## murphy4trees

Now that was quite a roll of middle school mentalities.. do moderators do anything around here these days? What serious professional would want to post on a site with this type of behavior?


----------



## RandyMac

murphy4trees said:


> Now that was quite a roll of middle school mentalities.. do moderators do anything around here these days? What serious professional would want to post on a site with this type of behavior?



I agree with you, way out of line, they fight like 4th graders that just learned some words.


Discussing undercuts almost always gets interesting, but more productive than brand bashing over what little chainsaw to buy.
It boils down to what training and experiences the operator has. Every region has different needs, what works in hardwoods can't always be applied in the Pine country. What timber fallers do is fundamentally different from what Arbs are required to do. Never the less, being consistently precise in both fields takes time and practice. The learning curve is very steep, failures can be costly, whether it is a crushed structure or a valuable tree wasted and/or damage/death to the operator.
I could go on for pages on what I know, have done and have learned, most however is well beyond normal usage or irrelevant in this forum. If you need to throw a sniped block-cut into something large, tall and tricky, I'll be around.


----------



## treemandan

Del_Corbin said:


> Just to elaborate on this point for a minute. Chainsaw_Maniac may not be aware of Murph's video where he is up in the bucket truck at 30ft. or so.....the same front end loader is being used to pull the whole top of the tree over as Murph makes the cut. Murph is right in the zone where the top is going to drop.......in other words.....in front of the notch! It's probably the same fellow in the front end loader that pulled the whole tree over in the video being discussed.
> 
> Mis-communication at this point could have easily been fatal. There is a reason heavy equipment is not suggested for this kind of task. When you give a man the pulling power of ten or twenty men at the flick of the wrist you'd better be damned sure that he is on the same page you are. I'm not seeing that happen in Murph's videos......or at least not very often.





Well then i guess 'extreme' would be fitting? 

And at first glance I mistook Murph for one of those uppity arbo jerktoons who are always getting someone else to make their paycheck. 

There is pretty much no point in this work where it couldn't become fatal huh? Don't go prentendening-en.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Now that was quite a roll of middle school mentalities.. do moderators do anything around here these days? What serious professional would want to post on a site with this type of behavior?



Well interesting point, but I have to say instigating such behavior by acting out some sorta self imposed training videos full of questionable practice related to arboriculture is sorta the tea calling the kettle black imo.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Not that T is a bad thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

ForTheAction said:


> Not that T is a bad thing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



Nah just figure of speech as old as these hills bro.


----------



## ForTheArborist

T as in the other T stuff, big guy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Well then i guess 'extreme' would be fitting?
> 
> And at first glance I mistook Murph for one of those uppity arbo jerktoons who are always getting someone else to make their paycheck.
> 
> There is pretty much no point in this work where it couldn't become fatal huh? Don't go prentendening-en.





Your response to Del just has most of us baffled Danno.............Extreme would be fitting? extremely stupid maybe!!!! & as far as uppity arbo getting someone else to do the dirty?.........well it seems he lost that knowledge base Uhh?

There are many fatal & potentially bad positions we put ourselves in...from time to time!!! But to do it unknowingly or knowingly all the while thinking you have it under control, or making excuses for a wrong outcome & being arrogant to the point in calling it an "instructional" video..................Well thats just extremely stupid & thats not pretending!!!!




LXT................


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Well interesting point, but I have to say instigating such behavior by acting out some sorta self imposed training videos full of questionable practice related to arboriculture is sorta the tea calling the kettle black imo.



OH I get it now rope.. its on me for "instigating".. HAHA.. we can debate the pros and cons of my videos intelligently... can't we?


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> Now that was quite a roll of middle school mentalities.. do moderators do anything around here these days? What serious professional would want to post on a site with this type of behavior?




"Debate the pros & cons of your videos intelligently?"

I think you answered your own question previously!!!!!



LXT................


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Your response to Del just has most of us baffled Danno.............Extreme would be fitting? extremely stupid maybe!!!! & as far as uppity arbo getting someone else to do the dirty?.........well it seems he lost that knowledge base Uhh?
> 
> There are many fatal & potentially bad positions we put ourselves in...from time to time!!! But to do it unknowingly or knowingly all the while thinking you have it under control, or making excuses for a wrong outcome & being arrogant to the point in calling it an "instructional" video..................Well thats just extremely stupid & thats not pretending!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................



Yes, I see baffling you is pretty dam easy.


----------



## treemandan

Its " the pot calling the kettle black" ! The T can be black yes, but it can also be green, white, orange.:msp_wink:


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Your response to Del just has most of us baffled Danno.............Extreme would be fitting? extremely stupid maybe!!!! & as far as uppity arbo getting someone else to do the dirty?.........well it seems he lost that knowledge base Uhh?
> 
> There are many fatal & potentially bad positions we put ourselves in...from time to time!!! But to do it unknowingly or knowingly all the while thinking you have it under control, or making excuses for a wrong outcome & being arrogant to the point in calling it an "instructional" video..................Well thats just extremely stupid & thats not pretending!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................



Righty right right then my little droog. It was extreme. And it was precise. No? And the #### was falling, I mean no one can argue that... well, Ok, I suppose they can.

Ain't nobody in this business cause they " love" trees... and the people that do " love" trees sure as #### ain't climbing em. Baffeled yet X? 
Its all just so simple its hard to understand.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Dan, don't come here any more. I'm warning you. :chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> OH I get it now rope.. its on me for "instigating".. HAHA.. we can debate the pros and cons of my videos intelligently... can't we?



I think we have, the problem seems to be in acceptance of any criticism but then we all have a struggle there. It is just some seem to struggle more with it than others. Some actually believe they are omnificent but hey here's to trying


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Its " the pot calling the kettle black" ! The T can be black yes, but it can also be green, white, orange.:msp_wink:



Well I stand corrected but my tea be black the pot i remember was green,gold,or brown with red but i could be mistaken.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Well I stand corrected but my tea be black the pot i remember was green,gold,or brown with red but i could be mistaken.



Man, this whole thing IS confusing.


----------



## treemandan

ForTheAction said:


> Dan, don't come here any more. I'm warning you. :chainsawguy:



Dan who?


----------



## ForTheArborist

treemandan said:


> Dan who?



I mean what do you think this is? Late night DANSPAN with Dan the tran reporting??? 

Beat it.....n don't com back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy4trees

treemandan said:


> Man, this whole thing IS confusing.


try some purple tea.. that might straighten your head out ...


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> try some purple tea.. that might straighten your head out ...



Lol! Three words: solar powered bong.


----------



## tree MDS

And I don't know, but this thread seems to have lost a lot of its intellectual depth in the absence of 101..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> And I don't know, but this thread seems to have lost a lot of its intellectual depth in the absence of 101..



It's in them hoagies


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Yes, I see baffling you is pretty dam easy.




Well Danno............let me put ya in a reality check, if thats possible? I am baffled by you in the fact I dont know what a guy who talks about: *a Gum job, Cornholing, riding wood, offering his wife for sale on line & posting Pic`s of himself with a dam dishtowel over his shoulder on a set of steps *(im sure I missed sumthin) has any bizness in a tree to begin with....!

I mean your posts make no ####ing sense & are just viewed as humurous posted dribble.....! thats it, what you say in a paragraph could be stated in one sentence & your multiple posts one after another after another.........are no doubt the reason your post count is as high as it is.................yes the solar powered bong has clearly turned you into worse than you originally were

So "ernest" are ya still doing trees or are ya done................or was that just the Dans way of gettin attention?



LXT.....................


----------



## olyman

bitzer said:


> Sex is not on that list enough. Timber falling isn't either. The list is bull####.



bottom line,,center...


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Thanks for the laughs fellas. opcorn:


----------



## treemandan

ForTheAction said:


> I mean what do you think this is? Late night DANSPAN with Dan the tran reporting???
> 
> Beat it.....n don't com back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



Sure thing! I'll get right on it!


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> try some purple tea.. that might straighten your head out ...



Go ahead, put the the kettle on then, I will be over shortly.


----------



## ForTheArborist

treemandan said:


> Sure thing! I'll get right on it!



What ever's clever.


----------



## ForTheArborist

You know, Dan.

I always kinda figured you for the kind of guy that does a routine, honest days work on the trees around your area like any other man, but has the tendency to peck your nose in the ol' gas reservoir on those good saws for a "pick-me-up" or something. I don't know....you kind of strike me that way. :msp_unsure: Is that a good thing? I wonder.


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> Now that was quite a roll of middle school mentalities.. do moderators do anything around here these days? What serious professional would want to post on a site with this type of behavior?



I hear you. The funny thing is, like LXT mentioned, you get your ass handed to you other places too it seems.. maybe you should start your own forum so that you and the other serious professionals can all hang together! Just a thought.


----------



## murphy4trees

there is no one that can hand my ass to me in this business... That can talk shiit out of their own stupidity, nothing more.


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> there is no one that can hand my ass to me in this business... That can talk shiit out of their own stupidity, nothing more.



I don't know man.. you're doing pretty good by the sounds of it, but I think I'll have ya smoked by the time I'm your age. Hell, I'm not too far behind you now equipment wise. It's all good though man, don't get the mullet all flustered over it!


----------



## mic687

murphy4trees said:


> there is no one that can hand my ass to me in this business... That can talk shiit out of their own stupidity, nothing more.



Daniel,Daniel,Daniel,Daniel,Daniel, Daniel, it could have something to do with your attitude or the way you post things like your saying children sit down and instructor Dan will wow you with skills that you can only dream of attaining and I don't recall regestering for the seminar. I feel as though I went to see a movie which starts out good and then I realize someone took a dump in my popcorn bucket. I have no doubt you are a excellent climber and a very good tree feller that has alot of knowlege but let me watch and decide for myself. I understand that you are confident in your abilities, and that is great, but be sure to tie in high on that pedistal your placing yourself on it is a long way down. :smile2: Some are going to like you, some are going to hate, and some just won't care, but I do know if you wack a hornets nest the bees get angry and you will most likley get stung.


----------



## millbilly

murphy4trees said:


> there is no one that can hand my ass to me in this business... That can talk shiit out of their own stupidity, nothing more.



Why is your pm full?


----------



## lxt

mic687 said:


> Daniel,Daniel,Daniel,Daniel,Daniel, Daniel, it could have something to do with your attitude, I feel as though I went to see a movie which starts out good and then I realize someone took a dump in my popcorn bucket.






LMFAO
opcorn:

MDS.............what have you started?

"there is no one who can hand my ass to me in this business"...... WOW......what a display of arrogance



LXT.................


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> there is no one that can hand my ass to me in this business... That can talk shiit out of their own stupidity, nothing more.



Lol, everyone stupid but DR.Dan, omg; I was only like you in my first five years but long since settled down. Hey buddy seriously, go get Dr. added to your name that would be cool then lol! Dr. Dan say apical dominance is da answer to my mullet:monkey:


----------



## Ax-man

:sword:

oke:

:welcome:


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> there is no one that can hand my ass to me in this business... That can talk shiit out of their own stupidity, nothing more.



Self will run riot. Think about it Daniel.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I don't know man.. you're doing pretty good by the sounds of it, but I think I'll have ya smoked by the time I'm your age. Hell, I'm not too far behind you now equipment wise. It's all good though man, don't get the mullet all flustered over it!



You really don't have to show us how big it is. We know. And we know how big everybody elses is so just enjoy it.


----------



## treemandan

ForTheAction said:


> You know, Dan.
> 
> I always kinda figured you for the kind of guy that does a routine, honest days work on the trees around your area like any other man, but has the tendency to peck your nose in the ol' gas reservoir on those good saws for a "pick-me-up" or something. I don't know....you kind of strike me that way. :msp_unsure: Is that a good thing? I wonder.



Dan who? I think you are referring to me but my name is not Dan. Dan is Dan dam it and i am not him. Everybody knows that, even me so get it straight.

PS. I think you know what I take you for but really. Enough allready. If you have to hide then I can only take you as scared. yer not scared are you? Are you!!!?? Well? Are you?? Your are aren't you.


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> there is no one that can hand my ass to me in this business... That can talk shiit out of their own stupidity, nothing more.



There you go buddy. Yer getting the hang of it. No more of that " trying to come off proper" BS. Just take a crap in yer hand and toss it at somebody.


----------



## treemandan

A pubic service annoument from The Dan:

When you all lay yer weary head down on whatever filthy wad you call a pillow I ask, beg, implore you to take a minute to delve into a realm called HONESTY. I am sure this realm is quite vague to many and about impossible to ascertain for all but I want you to try. No, not try, I want you to do. 
In the sanctity of yer own stank ass fart sack take a moment to be with this thing. Yes, it is alien, there is not much around, it just doesn't sell well BUT in the confines of yer mind there is nothing to sell which allready hasn't been bought.
Do it, I demand that you do. And so do you. You know you do, don't lie, it shows. So do it, practice it. Help yourself, help me, help the world.
Don't get caught up with what is said to be real, don't trip over what people expect to be true. You know what I am talking about. If you don't, well then yer dumb, you lie to yourself, you listen and heed to what others say. These others have made a life of telling themselves stories made up from what they have listened to.This is not what you want to be. If it was you would not be doing what you do. You would be doing what you are told to do. You/we are halfway there. The chasm must be crossed or we die in despair.... like someone we know. If you wanted it to be that easy then why do you climb it?
There is a story that has never been told. It is the story of truth. Mds, you know. Yes you do. Oh boy do you ever. 
Take everything away, everything " they" have said, the things you have been taught, the way you have learned to be. These are things that confuse, consternate, make you hate your brothers. Its just you and yer pillow. Face these facts, these facts that you/we deny. Admit it. Tree work hard? Its nothing but a kiss on the cheek.

PS. Don't even bother calling me crazy, you'd just be wasting very valuable time.


----------



## treemandan

Murph I just got to say I surely do not want you to think I am riding yer wood just so we can be friends. I'm not. I could leave or take that in a heartbeat. Ain't none of my friends in this business anyway. I do have a true hard on for these #### talkers and I do want to tell you I think you should keep on trucking. If that is what you do and how you do it then do it, I wish you the best. I've used some of what you showed, if you keep a clear head and follow through its good stuff. Dangerous as Hell, but we all knew that when we showed up for work the next day. My favorite is when you blasted down the drive yanking that pine tree along with you you sick SOB. What is yer problem?


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Murph I just got to say I surely do not want you to think I am riding yer wood just so we can be friends. I'm not. I could leave or take that in a heartbeat.




:msp_thumbup: 



LXT............


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> A pubic service annoument from The Dan:





I thought you gave that in the above qoute? LMFAO Truly 2 dumb ####ers that deserve each other!!!



LXT................


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> A pubic service annoument from The Dan:
> 
> When you all lay yer weary head down on whatever filthy wad you call a pillow I ask, beg, implore you to take a minute to delve into a realm called HONESTY. I am sure this realm is quite vague to many and about impossible to ascertain for all but I want you to try. No, not try, I want you to do.
> In the sanctity of yer own stank ass fart sack take a moment to be with this thing. Yes, it is alien, there is not much around, it just doesn't sell well BUT in the confines of yer mind there is nothing to sell which allready hasn't been bought.
> Do it, I demand that you do. And so do you. You know you do, don't lie, it shows. So do it, practice it. Help yourself, help me, help the world.
> Don't get caught up with what is said to be real, don't trip over what people expect to be true. You know what I am talking about. If you don't, well then yer dumb, you lie to yourself, you listen and heed to what others say. These others have made a life of telling themselves stories made up from what they have listened to.This is not what you want to be. If it was you would not be doing what you do. You would be doing what you are told to do. You/we are halfway there. The chasm must be crossed or we die in despair.... like someone we know. If you wanted it to be that easy then why do you climb it?
> There is a story that has never been told. It is the story of truth. Mds, you know. Yes you do. Oh boy do you ever.
> Take everything away, everything " they" have said, the things you have been taught, the way you have learned to be. These are things that confuse, consternate, make you hate your brothers. Its just you and yer pillow. Face these facts, these facts that you/we deny. Admit it. Tree work hard? Its nothing but a kiss on the cheek.
> 
> PS. Don't even bother calling me crazy, you'd just be wasting very valuable time.



No dan, sadly, I have no ####ing idea what you're talking about. Maybe you should try and be a little more concise with your next public service "annoument".. just a thought.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Del_Corbin said:


> Murph, this egotistic attitude shines through to many of your videos and while you don't see it, others do.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work though.....you just need to humble yourself a couple notches. Pun intended.



An egotistical tree guy? Shirley, you can't be serious?


----------



## treeclimber101

Sorry everyone for my toilet humor and jokes in poor taste .... I will refrain from further personal attacks and jabs


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Sorry everyone for my toilet humor and jokes in poor taste .... I will refrain from further personal attacks and jabs



Thank-you! I mean, really, we're serious professionals here to discuss treework.. that sort of behavior is irrelevant, a detriment to the forum, and quite simply has no place here!


----------



## murphy4trees

Del_Corbin said:


> Murph, this egotistic attitude shines through to many of your videos and while you don't see it, others do.



Oh, I see it.. rather than hide, repress or deny it, I celebrate it.. My ego knows how to handle a chainsaw...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Thank-you! I mean, really, we're serious professionals here to discuss treework.. that sort of behavior is irrelevant, a detriment to the forum, and quite simply has no place here!


I wasn't apologizing to anyone in particular and especially not you LXT or the other hairy faced man child , I mean every thing I say to you guys but to the more tender tree professionals that have taken offense to my salty humor ... I mean well i am sure you know what I mean ...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Sorry everyone for my toilet humor and jokes in poor taste .... I will refrain from further personal attacks and jabs



So you had your hoagie huh :monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> So you had your hoagie huh :monkey:



Apparently you didn't get the memo, these personal attacks and jabs have no place on a public forum and at this point we are scaring away all the "pros" from the site with meaningless toilet humor and bantar , you need to be much more politically correct and sensitive to my feelings and this thread was started as instruction for people like me and honestly your a distraction from my education


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Apparently you didn't get the memo, these personal attacks and jabs have no place on a public forum and at this point we are scaring away all the "pros" from the site with meaningless toilet humor and bantar , you need to be much more politically correct and sensitive to my feelings and this thread was started as instruction for people like me and honestly your a distraction from my education



Hey, look who the short bus with the beefed up suspention dropped off!! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Hey, look who the short bus with the beefed up suspention dropped off!! lol.


Well look at it this way the same bus who dropped me off picked up all the loggers and sped off so its gotta be a little better right ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well look at it this way the same bus who dropped me off picked up all the loggers and sped off so its gotta be a little better right ?



One time I saw a logger open the disk cover on a grapple chipper while the disk was still spinning.. I mean, I'm sure they're not all that stupid, but just saying..


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Apparently you didn't get the memo, these personal attacks and jabs have no place on a public forum and at this point we are scaring away all the "pros" from the site with meaningless toilet humor and bantar , you need to be much more politically correct and sensitive to my feelings and this thread was started as instruction for people like me and honestly your a distraction from my education



Guess I missed the fine print, sorry for my inadvertent gravity toward your demoralization


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Guess I missed the fine print, sorry for my inadvertent gravity toward your demoralization


I am sorry I don't understand big words like that, did you just say sumpin about my momma ????


----------



## lxt

101, I dont know what happened but glad you`re back! it was getting a little stuffy around here, all these professional tree fellers & their teaching videos........I mean from an educational standpoint.............ya just dont know what ya have missed 




LXT...............


----------



## tree MDS

Lol..... punch it!!! Lmfao! Things really have made "jumps" and bounds since the late 80's!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol..... punch it!!! Lmfao! Things really have made "jumps" and bounds since the late 80's!



Down here in the south its nail it :hmm3grin2orange: Or stomp it, sometimes floor it but all describe the same thing.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sorry I don't understand big words like that, did you just say sumpin about my momma ????



Lol why no there fine feller professional I would rather leave ya guessing as to muh meaning. Why would I talk about your mom, my man  Somethings I just never do or never talk about and mommy bashing is one of em.


----------



## RandyMac

ropensaddle said:


> Lol why no there fine feller professional I would rather leave ya guessing as to muh meaning. Why would I talk about your mom, my man  Somethings I just never do or never talk about and mommy bashing is one of em.



that is why you are known as the Good.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Down here in the south its nail it :hmm3grin2orange: Or stomp it, sometimes floor it but all describe the same thing.



Lol! Yeah, hearing "stomp on that mother####er"!!! With the southern accent, for your neck of the woods, but you're right, they all work!


----------



## treeclimber101

Everytime I watch one of murphs' video I have the exact same thought as the night I got hit in the face with a snow shovel at a college frat party "oh my god wtf is he gonna do with that"


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> No dan, sadly, I have no ####ing idea what you're talking about. Maybe you should try and be a little more concise with your next public service "annoument".. just a thought.



There really is nothing i can tell you that you don't allready know. So you wanna keep playing the fool? Stubborn ehh? You know. Yes you do. YES YOU DO!


----------



## treemandan

Del_Corbin said:


> Murph, this egotistic attitude shines through to many of your videos and while you don't see it, others do.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work though.....you just need to humble yourself a couple notches. Pun intended.



Yeah, well try that with TreeAce and see what ya get.

Sure you see it in the smirk Ole' Dan Murphy got spread across his mug. From his avatar pic I thought he was like somekinda chubby Somoan or something. But to meet the guy, aside from all the BS tossed around by EVERYBODY, the confidence is there to back it up and that, mine bubbers, is all there really is. So #### it. Now sing with me:

" and if Jesus saves well then He better save Himself from the gory glory seekers that used His name in death ohhh" 

Crank that ####, smash it up, no guts, no glory. You feel it now? 

Besides, who are you/me/we to tell a guy what he needs to do? Huh? 

PS. What pun? There was pun? I didn't see no pun. Where was this pun?


----------



## treemandan

Everybody always say that they are not egotistcal BUT that would be impossible. You will drive yourself insane trying to be something other than human. What we have here is egos conflicting. Ok? Got it? 5 cents please.


----------



## murphy4trees

I think the dan has hit that one out of the park.. people get "emotionally triggered" (or more simply put... "pissed off") at my ego showing off, because they are in some form of denial about their own out of control egos. No doubt in my mind.. anyone that gets pissed at my vids is hiding something about themselves. now where's MY nickel??? .... Oh that's right..... this is a pro arb forum, (that is we're all just "a bunch of dumb tree cutters") psychological self examination will not be tolerated around here...


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> I think the dan has hit that one out of the park.. people get "emotionally triggered" (or more simply put... "pissed off") at my ego showing off, because they are in some form of denial about their own out of control egos. No doubt in my mind.. anyone that gets pissed at my vids is hiding something about themselves. now where's MY nickel??? .... Oh that's right..... this is a pro arb forum, (that is we're all just "a bunch of dumb tree cutters") psychological self examination will not be tolerated around here...



I think the only thing the dan hit outta the park is the solar powered bong... and we all know treeguys have big egos (some way worse than others)... but to say OUR egos are the only reason you get your ass busted, really is humorous to me.

And personally, my ego problem has gotten much better with age.. you just have to be aware of it, and work on it.... I mean, who wants to go through life like a total **********. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I think the only thing the dan hit outta the park is the solar powered bong... and we all know treeguys have big egos (some way worse than others)... but to say OUR egos are the only reason you get your ass busted, really is humorous to me.
> 
> And personally, my ego problem has gotten much better with age.. you just have to be aware of it, and work on it.... I mean, who wants to go through life like a total **********. Just saying.


I was taught at a very young age to be a douchebag the training was long and extremely painful so I am like the Obie one Kanobie of douchebaggery and so far I have laughed a lot at least and the people who take offense to me just don't know me


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I was taught at a very young age to be a douchebag the training was long and extremely painful so I am like the Obie one Kanobie of douchebaggery and so far I have laughed a lot at least and the people who take offense to me just don't know me



Well, I guess that answers my question anyway.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Down here in the south its nail it :hmm3grin2orange: Or stomp it, sometimes floor it but all describe the same thing.



I am partial to put the petal to the metal ....My brother youst to say "God Damn I am standing on it she ain't got no more ":cool2:...


----------



## lxt

What I find troubling is that an online "instructor" of the famed special cuts... would find solice & excuse in a paragraph from some one who uses a snake bite kit to extract puss from the zits on his manhood ball bag!! can ya see that bunny blanket drapped over his shoulder while performing that act?????? LMFAO

Now I can only surmise that these two have snorted to much sycamore dust....? reading their posts just reminds me of why this trade will never get to be a recognized, respectable trade.......!




LXT............


----------



## treemandan

Is X still talking #### about me? Good! :tongue2:


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Is X still talking #### about me? Good! :tongue2:





Ohh......Bennie, you are a funny lil nutpump!! Now back to your sack pimples, snake bite kit & bunny towel.........#### bag!!!



LXT..........


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> I think the dan has hit that one out of the park.. people get "emotionally triggered" (or more simply put... "pissed off") at my ego showing off, because they are in some form of denial about their own out of control egos. No doubt in my mind.. anyone that gets pissed at my vids is hiding something about themselves. now where's MY nickel??? .... Oh that's right..... this is a pro arb forum, (that is we're all just "a bunch of dumb tree cutters") psychological self examination will not be tolerated around here...



Yup u nailed it, we are all just jealous of murph the mullet :hmm3grin2orange: I know I am, I mean heck, I don't got much hair left, it's been pulled out dealing with blind ego maestros


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I am partial to put the petal to the metal ....My brother youst to say "God Damn I am standing on it she ain't got no more ":cool2:...



Tell him I said shift that puppy


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> but to say OUR egos are the only reason you get your ass busted, really is humorous to me.


You can say I have and ego, or call my work sloppy, or lucky, crazy, reckless etc.. as judgements without an emotional reaction. That is fine.. everyone is entitled to an opinion. AND when ANYONE has an emotional reaction, (getting pissed off) on top of the judgements, then there is a projection of that person's shadow at work, (on me or anything/anybody else they get angry about). That is a universal truth. Its always true, just like gravity... you can count on it..


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> You can say I have and ego, or call my work sloppy, or lucky, crazy, reckless etc.. as judgements without an emotional reaction. That is fine.. everyone is entitled to an opinion. AND when ANYONE has an emotional reaction, (getting pissed off) on top of the judgements, then there is a projection of that person's shadow at work, (on me or anything/anybody else they get angry about). That is a universal truth. Its always true, just like gravity... you can count on it..



For once, you made some sense. I would agree with this statement. However there are times where anger is manufactured through others actions,inaction's I learned this by watching the movie anger management  No bro, there is much strong medicine in that statement. There are acceptions though you can count on that too.


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> You can say I have and ego, or call my work sloppy, or lucky, crazy, reckless etc.. as judgements without an emotional reaction. That is fine.. everyone is entitled to an opinion. AND when ANYONE has an emotional reaction, (getting pissed off) on top of the judgements, then there is a projection of that person's shadow at work, (on me or anything/anybody else they get angry about). That is a universal truth. Its always true, just like gravity... you can count on it..



Okay, I will stick to calling your work sloppy, reckless, lucky and crazy etc. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> There are acceptions though you can count on that too.



when Jesus picked up the whip outside the temple and tossed the money changers tables, was he really pissed off, or just making a point? Who knows.....


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> when Jesus picked up the whip outside the temple and tossed the money changers tables, was he really pissed off, or just making a point? Who knows.....



Lets keep the focus on the treework there Pigtails!


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> Okay, I will stick to calling your work sloppy, reckless, lucky and crazy etc. Sounds like a good plan.



LOL, And I'll continue to put big wood on the ground in a hurry.. 

take a guy like AA, I didn't have any emotional charge on his work.. I actually felt compassion and was trying to make a couple constructive suggestions before he got himself hurt.. Others that got all bent out of shape about his work, and liked to point the finger saying, "look at that idiot with a chainsaw", should realize they have three fingers pointing back at themselves..


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> You can say I have and ego, or call my work sloppy, or lucky, crazy, reckless etc.. as judgements without an emotional reaction. That is fine.. everyone is entitled to an opinion. AND when ANYONE has an emotional reaction, (getting pissed off) on top of the judgements, then there is a projection of that person's shadow at work, (on me or anything/anybody else they get angry about). That is a universal truth. Its always true, just like gravity... you can count on it..


 murph there's something wrong with your keyboard because I don't understand a single thing you just said ,its as hard to understand your post as the dead sea scrolls


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> LOL, And I'll continue to put big wood on the ground in a hurry..
> 
> take a guy like AA, I didn't have any emotional charge on his work.. I actually felt compassion and was trying to make a couple constructive suggestions before he got himself hurt.. Others that got all bent out of shape about his work, and liked to point the finger saying, "look at that idiot with a chainsaw", should realize they have three fingers pointing back at themselves..


except ol rope and saddle at best he can only have 2 fingers pointing back at himself since he forgot how not to run a saw and left a couple on the ground here and there


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> LOL, And I'll continue to put big wood on the ground in a hurry..
> 
> take a guy like AA, I didn't have any emotional charge on his work.. I actually felt compassion and was trying to make a couple constructive suggestions before he got himself hurt.. Others that got all bent out of shape about his work, and liked to point the finger saying, "look at that idiot with a chainsaw", should realize they have three fingers pointing back at themselves..



See man, that's what we were trying to do with you, give ya a few pointers before ya got yourself hurt (in our own special charming way), until it became clear that our words were falling (no pun intended) on deaf ears.. now, well, it is what it has become..


----------



## treeclimber101

Murph I can see why your so in touch with the lord , for one you have the same flowing locks as Abraham himself and when you cut down a tree extreme style your A man with a saw and a prayer , not to mention all praying your customers prolly do LOL just saying , and hey man be careful you don't get your pony stuck in the chain because all I can say is ouchie ....


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> when Jesus picked up the whip outside the temple and tossed the money changers tables, was he really pissed off, or just making a point? Who knows.....



Yeah but what has this got to do with that fact that you're a raving homo?


----------



## treemandan

Oh and He was just pissed, that's all.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> except ol rope and saddle at best he can only have 2 fingers pointing back at himself since he forgot how not to run a saw and left a couple on the ground here and there



Man you guy's are terrible at maff, I told you'all ten times I have all six left no halfs either


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Yeah but what has this got to do with that fact that you're a raving homo?



Ok I'm totally confused here, I thought you were gay but the wife may be right. She keeps saying I have terrible gaydar 

Btw its ok if you are I won't hold it against you and you damn sure wont hold it against me.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Ok I'm totally confused here, I thought you were gay but the wife may be right. She keeps saying I have terrible gaydar
> 
> Btw its ok if you are I won't hold it against you and you damn sure wont hold it against me.


yea the dan seems like he would be an expert at the game tummy sticks


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ok I'm totally confused here, I thought you were gay but the wife may be right. She keeps saying I have terrible gaydar
> 
> Btw its ok if you are I won't hold it against you and you damn sure wont hold it against me.



Sapien. Homosapien you perverted old cus. I was trying to hook Murph and now you ruined it. It was supposed to be on the lines that every homosapien has an ego.

Sadly, I'm not gay BUT if the money is good I would be willing to learn.

I woke up this morning, my wife was all excited ( which is odd in itself, usually she just #####es at me), it turns out that Dave ( her 25 year old cousin) made the annoucement that him and his boyfriend are gay. This was really no shock to anyone. To look and listen to the guy for the past 25 years you would have to know he was gay whether your gaydar was working or not. For crying out loud he owns a hair salon and hisses the S'es that aren't even there. This guy knows how to give a french manicure.
Hey, that's fine by me. He can do what he wants. I like the guy, he is very thoughtful, always there for his family, makes my daughter blankeys and stuff, does her hair, always sending greeting cards. A very nice kid. 
Apparently he put it all up on Facebook last night but like I said we all allready knew... even when he had a girlfriend. Yeah, OK Dave, you are not fooling anybody with her. In fact she probably did more harm than good.
I am sure Dave's dad is a little upset but not for his son. Dave does fine by himself, his dad never showed him nothing but how to drink beer, be miserable and complain. But Dave don't do those things, he just lives his happy gay life. The kid works hard, earned everything he has, learned his lessons on his own. In my mind I am happy for the guy, kinda proud to.
While this kids parents where sitting at home chain smoking generic cigarettes and downing cheap bear like no tommorow he went out as a teenager, got a job ( hair and nails), got himself a car, a place to live, opened his own shop, took his licks and is standing on his own with a good attitude. Yeah, I would be proud if he was my kid, I have to admit that.
Years ago my wife and I were driving through the outskirts of North Philly and we saw Dave get off a bus, sure he looked like a fruit. The next thing you know a gang of black kids were all over him in the middle of the street. Man, it hurt to see him being hit like that. I aimed the car at a couple of them, got one then went for another but it was to awkward. My wife and I got out and chased them off, drove him home, his dad was like " serves ya right".


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> yea the dan seems like he would be an expert at the game tummy sticks



I don't know what tummy sticks is... but I find it odd you do.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Sapien. Homosapien you perverted old cus. I was trying to hook Murph and now you ruined it. It was supposed to be on the lines that every homosapien has an ego.
> 
> Sadly, I'm not gay BUT if the money is good I would be willing to learn.
> 
> I woke up this morning, my wife was all excited ( which is odd in itself, usually she just #####es at me), it turns out that Dave ( her 25 year old cousin) made the annoucement that him and his boyfriend are gay. This was really no shock to anyone. To look and listen to the guy for the past 25 years you would have to know he was gay whether your gaydar was working or not. For crying out loud he owns a hair salon and hisses the S'es that aren't even there. This guy knows how to give a french manicure.
> Hey, that's fine by me. He can do what he wants. I like the guy, he is very thoughtful, always there for his family, makes my daughter blankeys and stuff, does her hair, always sending greeting cards. A very nice kid.
> Apparently he put it all up on Facebook last night but like I said we all allready knew... even when he had a girlfriend. Yeah, OK Dave, you are not fooling anybody with her. In fact she probably did more harm than good.
> I am sure Dave's dad is a little upset but not for his son. Dave does fine by himself, his dad never showed him nothing but how to drink beer, be miserable and complain. But Dave don't do those things, he just lives his happy gay life. The kid works hard, earned everything he has, learned his lessons on his own. In my mind I am happy for the guy, kinda proud to.
> While this kids parents where sitting at home chain smoking generic cigarettes and downing cheap bear like no tommorow he went out as a teenager, got a job ( hair and nails), got himself a car, a place to live, opened his own shop, took his licks and is standing on his own with a good attitude. Yeah, I would be proud if he was my kid, I have to admit that.
> Years ago my wife and I were driving through the outskirts of North Philly and we saw Dave get off a bus, sure he looked like a fruit. The next thing you know a gang of black kids were all over him in the middle of the street. Man, it hurt to see him being hit like that. I aimed the car at a couple of them, got one then went for another but it was to awkward. My wife and I got out and chased them off, drove him home, his dad was like " serves ya right".



I can believe what your saying but no son of mine would be gay. Nothing against them, just sayin, not going to happen.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I can believe what your saying but no son of mine would be gay. Nothing against them, just sayin, not going to happen.



I have a friend of mine that's gay.. his dad was one of the most hard core steel workin, bar fighting mother####ers to ever come out these parts.... I think he bit someone's ear off in a bar fight once, or some #### (as the story goes). The son works with horses... just saying.. even a hard core mofo like you could spawn a murphlet ropes....


----------



## limbwalker54

All I have to say is......24 pages???? Really??? I confess I did not read it all.....but I think this is setting a new record of stupidity because most of it looked like arguing. Murph, I used a "remote trip" the other day because of a broken top, hollowed out leaner and put her right where we wanted it. Sometimes some things just make sense. Notched, set hinge with bore cut, made a careful lower backcut to set the snap, went over to my log truck and pulled on it with the k-boom attached to the rope and wala......shazam....

Any rate, I might be flamed for following something you did so.......I'll just say I learned that from somewhere........

My two cents and go ahead, bash away. I don't really care.


----------



## murphy4trees

glad it worked for ya.. Let the boys have their fun ... and we'll keep putting the wood down.


----------



## lxt

tree MDS said:


> I have a friend of mine that's gay. even a hard core mofo like you could spawn a *murphlet *ropes....





murphy4trees said:


> Let the boys have their fun ... and we'll keep *putting the wood down*.





WTF..............more talk about "wood" & putting it down & boys having fun while puttin wood down & then a *Murphlet....?*

I dont wanna know!!!


LXT............


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I have a friend of mine that's gay.. his dad was one of the most hard core steel workin, bar fighting mother####ers to ever come out these parts.... I think he bit someone's ear off in a bar fight once, or some #### (as the story goes). The son works with horses... just saying.. even a hard core mofo like you could spawn a murphlet ropes....



Lol my dad raised me on the same premise i raise mine. Son, I brought you into this world and if you make me I will take you out of it. "just saying"


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol my dad raised me on the same premise i raise mine. Son, I brought you into this world and if you make me I will take you out of it. "just saying"



I was working at the kids house for the old man one time, and he starts saying how he wishes he (the gay dude) would mary his boss's daughter from the horse farm. He says how he would be glad to pay the booze bill, and how expensive that could be, etc. I'm just thinking, oh man dude, the chances of that happening aren't looking real good!  

I didn't realize you had a son ropes?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I was working at the kids house for the old man one time, and he starts saying how he wishes he (the gay dude) would mary his boss's daughter from the horse farm. He says how he would be glad to pay the booze bill, and how expensive that could be, etc. I'm just thinking, oh man dude, the chances of that happening aren't looking real good!
> 
> I didn't realize you had a son ropes?



Yeah he's married living in Alaska!


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> WTF..............more talk about "wood" & putting it down & boys having fun while puttin wood down & then a *Murphlet....?*
> 
> I dont wanna know!!!
> 
> 
> LXT............



And a "murphlet", would be a little baby murph (probably already mulleted), FYI.


----------



## justme23005

tree MDS said:


> And a "murphlet", would be a little baby murph (probably already mulleted), FYI.




like this?


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/06/27/article-1195929-05812393000005DC-120_468x668.jpg


----------



## ForTheArborist

What the hell are you people doing in this thread???? Get a ####ing life!!!


----------



## deevo

ForTheAction said:


> What the hell are you people doing in this thread???? Get a ####ing life!!!



Glad to see FTA is banned, jeesh thought the sharks or jelly fish would of gotten him in Hawaii!Thank you admin!


----------



## justme23005

deevo said:


> Glad to see FTA is banned, jeesh thought the sharks or jelly fish would of gotten him in Hawaii!Thank you admin!



such an important contributor... struck down in his prime.. poor little fella... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## murphy4trees

here's another vid for your preponderance...

falling large tree tops 3.mov - YouTube


----------



## lone wolf

murphy4trees said:


> here's another vid for your preponderance...
> 
> falling large tree tops 3.mov - YouTube



Why do you climb about ten feet up when you can drop them from the ground?Why do you always take such big pieces?Why risk it just for film?


----------



## Naked Arborist

*?*



lone wolf said:


> Why do you climb about ten feet up when you can drop them from the ground?Why do you always take such big pieces?Why risk it just for film?




Why do vids on prime examples of easy ways to get killed? 
Sooner or later your lucks gona run out on those deals.


----------



## lone wolf

Naked Arborist said:


> Why do vids on prime examples of easy ways to get killed?
> Sooner or later your lucks gona run out on those deals.



And it will be on tape to make an easy case!


----------



## Zale

Murph- have you considered the position of your lanyard when taking those big tops? i.e. attaching to a center d-ring instead of the side d-rings. I have known two people to have been seriously injured when their lanyard pinned them to the tree.


----------



## ropensaddle

Zale said:


> Murph- have you considered the position of your lanyard when taking those big tops? i.e. attaching to a center d-ring instead of the side d-rings. I have known two people to have been seriously injured when their lanyard pinned them to the tree.



Exactly, splits suck but clipped to middle d at least your body is not crushed.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok Daniel just to be fair, you have proved you have good basic felling skills. I do agree you need to use middle d's and that your taking some un-necessary chances but your making it work 4 you. Upon looking at some footage the one in the road, please tell me you had traffic control on both ends of the work zone.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Ok Daniel just to be fair, you have proved you have good basic felling skills. I do agree you need to use middle d's and that your taking some un-necessary chances but your making it work 4 you. Upon looking at some footage the one in the road, please tell me you had traffic control on both ends of the work zone.



Do I really need to do that???? C'mon you gotta know better... funny.. someone was moaning about the cars in the background that should have been moved.. when they were there to block the entrance to the cul de sac.. 
I just lost it the other day.. spitting foam and all, when I said "stop traffic", and looked up 30 seconds later at someone waiting for me to start the cut before before he stopped traffic.. When its life and death, I usually don't leave it up to a person to stop traffic.. I have the road blocked... I just don't trust asshoole drivers (acting like one myself a good bit of the time)...


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Do I really need to do that???? C'mon you gotta know better... funny.. someone was moaning about the cars in the background that should have been moved.. when they were there to block the entrance to the cul de sac..
> I just lost it the other day.. spitting foam and all, when I said "stop traffic", and looked up 30 seconds later at someone waiting for me to start the cut before before he stopped traffic.. When its life and death, I usually don't leave it up to a person to stop traffic.. I have the road blocked... I just don't trust asshoole drivers (acting like one myself a good bit of the time)...



Ok barriers work we use the slow stop signs and if they run the stop, its on them. You get big tickets here for not observing work zone traffic control as a driver.
Of course signs cones etc. must be deployed to cya but if its marked and they go through the stop sign flagger then Murphys law bite em in the butt.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> but if its marked and they go through the stop sign flagger then Murphys law bite em in the butt.



You really think so????? I don't want to find out... If its bad enough to get the lawyers involved, your asz is in the wind.. I really don't like working around traffic.. call me spoiled... When I have a tree coming down across the road, I'd rather have someone block the street with a truck, than stand there with a flag and hope they stop..


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> call me spoiled... When I have a tree coming down across the road,





I wouldnt call you spoiled for dropping a tree across a road............ Lazy, un-professional & just plain stupid is what that is!!! you can make excuses or stories up for how you put down "big wood" fast, the fact is ANYONE with no care can drop a tree on the road or in a yard if they have enough room.

Thats why every plumber & his son thinks they can start a tree biz, you have a modest skill & a text book knowledge of felling a tree, however...........most of what we all have viewed is just reckless & the drops are of not more than a novice or 1st year apprentice level...........Far from extreme or precision!!! JMHO



LXT...........


----------



## lone wolf

lxt said:


> I wouldnt call you spoiled for dropping a tree across a road............ Lazy, un-professional & just plain stupid is what that is!!! you can make excuses or stories up for how you put down "big wood" fast, the fact is ANYONE with no care can drop a tree on the road or in a yard if they have enough room.
> 
> Thats why every plumber & his son thinks they can start a tree biz, you have a modest skill & a text book knowledge of felling a tree, however...........most of what we all have viewed is just reckless & the drops are of not more than a novice or 1st year apprentice level...........Far from extreme or precision!!! JMHO
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........



And he knows this because look at the disclaimer at the beginning!Just call him Murphys Law.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> You really think so????? I don't want to find out... If its bad enough to get the lawyers involved, your asz is in the wind.. I really don't like working around traffic.. call me spoiled... When I have a tree coming down across the road, I'd rather have someone block the street with a truck, than stand there with a flag and hope they stop..



Well Daniel we were flagging in the largest gated community in the country and most of these retirees come from up north and many brought with them an attitude.
They kept blowing by our stop sign flagger we wrote down the license plate number and called the police because one almost hit a workman. The drivers were issued tickets for running a stop sign which is why i like the stop slow signs as there is no way they can claim confusion! It would be great if detours were utilized but in my experience the infrastructure usually declines this request. I have had to work highways and busy city streets too much doing power line work and don't like it but know how to protect my workers and company from peril. Never fell many into a road but chipped and worked in them closing one lane and seen many stupid drivers.
The rule at the company three signs on highways both directions one 2000 foot one 1000 and one 500 then cones flaggers with stop signs and walkie talkies reflective vest on everyone on the ground. It was a pain but it worked.


----------



## jrider

What I find hardest to believe is the township maintenance department doesn't come find you and make you pay for ****** up the road? No way do trees that big falling on a thin secondary road not cause some sort of damage - especially when it can be avoided.


----------



## millbilly

I don't have any problems with dropping things in the road, I don't have any problems dropping things as big as possible. My problems are things I don't understand, such as, cutting a notch 10 feet up, then cutting below the notch. In my mind cutting below the notch, would bring the tips down faster and causing the butt to bounce back. Like I said I don't know what it does. Also why didn't you just tie the shrubs back and cut it from the ground, instead of pinning yourself in a spot where you can't get out?

Also on the notch where you had to change saws to make a bigger notch, in my opinion, you were on the wrong side of the tree in the first place, I always find it easier to make the notch with the flat of the saw, against the tree.


----------



## lone wolf

millbilly said:


> I don't have any problems with dropping things in the road, I don't have any problems dropping things as big as possible. My problems are things I don't understand, such as, cutting a notch 10 feet up, then cutting below the notch. In my mind cutting below the notch, would bring the tips down faster and causing the butt to bounce back. Like I said I don't know what it does. Also why didn't you just tie the shrubs back and cut it from the ground, instead of pinning yourself in a spot where you can't get out?
> 
> Also on the notch where you had to change saws to make a bigger notch, in my opinion, you were on the wrong side of the tree in the first place, I always find it easier to make the notch with the flat of the saw, against the tree.



Because he has a bad case of show off!


----------



## Iustinian

IMO its usually the guys who really don't want to climb or can't climb well that do all that felling in a residential scenario. Requires too much "athleticism" hahahaha. A good climber can keep at least three groundguys from standing around on removals, including while he's rigging down the spar. You can put whatever label (EXTREME PRECISION FELLING, being crazy, being good, etc) on it you want, but if you give a customer the choice between taking that big risk of felling or safely rigging peices down, which do you think he's going to prefer? We've felled them and we've rigged them, and even my groundguys have said they'd rather have me limb it out or rig it down than fell it -- it's easier on them, safer, and although every situation is different, in most cases -- the job from start to finish is faster. It is certainly more professional.


----------



## Zale

Daniel still hasn't answered my question.


----------



## murphy4trees

Zale said:


> Murph- have you considered the position of your lanyard when taking those big tops? i.e. attaching to a center d-ring instead of the side d-rings. I have known two people to have been seriously injured when their lanyard pinned them to the tree.



Yes, it is an important consideration if there is any chance of the tree splitting (barber chair), or the corners of the hinge ripping down the trunk past the lanyard. Generally I don't worry about that as these are mostly caused by poor cutting technique.. So if you are dealing with a heavy front leaner or have any question about your cut, its better to choke your climbing line, and clip your lanyard to a single point on the saddle.. Is that smug and condescending enough for ya???


----------



## murphy4trees

Iustinian said:


> IMO its usually the guys who really don't want to climb or can't climb well that do all that felling in a residential scenario. Requires too much "athleticism" hahahaha. A good climber can keep at least three groundguys from standing around on removals, including while he's rigging down the spar. You can put whatever label (EXTREME PRECISION FELLING, being crazy, being good, etc) on it you want, but if you give a customer the choice between taking that big risk of felling or safely rigging peices down, which do you think he's going to prefer? We've felled them and we've rigged them, and even my groundguys have said they'd rather have me limb it out or rig it down than fell it -- it's easier on them, safer, and although every situation is different, in most cases -- the job from start to finish is faster. It is certainly more professional.



I'll cop to not wanting to climb big trees... 51 and out of shape... its no fun the next morning..so in a way I agree with you... However, the fact that you call it a "big risk", shows that you lack the knowledge and skill to fall trees reliably in close proximity to valuable property. As far as overall speed, you're dreaming if you think its faster to rig down a tree, than clean up what's on the ground.. throw a skid loader in the mix for ground work and its not even close... NEXT!


----------



## murphy4trees

jrider said:


> What I find hardest to believe is the township maintenance department doesn't come find you and make you pay for ****** up the road? No way do trees that big falling on a thin secondary road not cause some sort of damage - especially when it can be avoided.



I had a "zero damage to roads" record when that video got posted.. got lazy in Dec. and missed a lay by a few degrees and hadn't set up the padding logs well, slammed a monster oak into a cul de sac.. You wouldn't believe how little damage was done... one shovel full of black top patch.. not that I Am proud of that, but its amazing how tough roads are compared to driveways.. You have to slam some big chit into them to see for yourself, or at least watch someone do it on youtube  . no damage done on this video..


----------



## ropensaddle

51 out of shape daniel one word "wraptor" you can than me later.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> 51 out of shape daniel one word "wraptor" you can than me later.



I got a word, its GIME. That and Ole Murph gots to lay off the snauges. He probably hasn't seen his pecker in years.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## murphy4trees

treemandan said:


> I got a word, its GIME. That and Ole Murph gots to lay off the snauges. He probably hasn't seen his pecker in years.:hmm3grin2orange:




LOL .. hey I got a mirror...


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> 51 out of shape daniel one word "wraptor" you can than me later.



Thanks now.. and the wraptor would be a no-brainier if I didn't have the 75' bucket truck.. might still get one later.. could use the grcs, and a gas drill, which I already own, but is more of a hassle to set up than it is to footlock, unless its going up a bunch of trees for deadwood etc.. In the mean time, I just gotta get back in shape...


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> Yes, it is an important consideration if there is any chance of the tree splitting (barber chair), or the corners of the hinge ripping down the trunk past the lanyard. Generally I don't worry about that as these are mostly caused by poor cutting technique.. So if you are dealing with a heavy front leaner or have any question about your cut, its better to choke your climbing line, and clip your lanyard to a single point on the saddle.. Is that smug and condescending enough for ya???



Yes it is. I expected nothing less.


----------



## murphy4trees

murphy4trees said:


> I'll cop to not wanting to climb big trees... 51 and out of shape... its no fun the next morning..so in a way I agree with you... However, the fact that you call it a "big risk", shows that you lack the knowledge and skill to fall trees reliably in close proximity to valuable property. As far as overall speed, you're dreaming if you think its faster to rig down a tree, than clean up what's on the ground.. throw a skid loader in the mix for ground work and its not even close... NEXT!




cuttin' Trees 4_.mov - YouTube

check out the cut at 2:38... backleaning locust with a wide canopy , the entire back side was over the house, back patio, shrubs etc.. Now which is faster, safer and easier, cleaning up the tree with a 5 man crew and a skid steer, as its laying on the ground, out in the open.... OR rigging it down one little branch at a time???? Take your time on that one :msp_unsure:


----------



## Blakesmaster

murphy4trees said:


> cuttin' Trees 4_.mov - YouTube
> 
> check out the cut at 2:38... backleaning locust with a wide canopy , the entire back side was over the house, back patio, shrubs etc.. Now which is faster, safer and easier, cleaning up the tree with a 5 man crew and a skid steer, as its laying on the ground, out in the open.... OR rigging it down one little branch at a time???? Take your time on that one :msp_unsure:



I saw that vid on the buzz earlier. Was wondering about that cut in particular. What was the reason for removing the half of the canopy leaning in your favor? Bounce and roll?


----------



## lxt

lxt said:


> I wouldnt call you spoiled for dropping a tree across a road............ Lazy, un-professional & just plain stupid is what that is!!! you can make excuses or stories up for how you put down "big wood" fast, the fact is ANYONE with no care can drop a tree on the road or in a yard if they have enough room.
> 
> Thats why every plumber & his son thinks they can start a tree biz, you have a modest skill & a text book knowledge of felling a tree, however...........most of what we all have viewed is just reckless & the drops are of not more than a novice or 1st year apprentice level...........Far from extreme or precision!!! JMHO
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........





murphy4trees said:


> I'll cop to not wanting to climb big trees... 51 and out of shape... its no fun the next morning..so in a way I agree with you... However, the fact that you call it a "big risk", shows that you lack the knowledge and skill to fall trees reliably in close proximity to valuable property. As far as overall speed, you're dreaming if you think its faster to rig down a tree, than clean up what's on the ground.. throw a skid loader in the mix for ground work and its not even close... NEXT!




51 & outta shape?? & you do tree work? You think that dropping an entire oak tree into the road or someones yard & then running a skid steer around to clean it up is easier?

That last comment is absolutely stupid, you drop an entire tree in someones yard this time of year or spring for that matter without doing some rigging you are gonna have a multi leader, stabbed in the ground, limb tensioned mess & then you wanna bring in your skid steer to add to the devastation you have already caused!!!! & you want us to believe you cause no damage?? LMFAO

I dont know bout most on here but the roads in ole PA are mostly blacktop or as we call it "tar & chipped" & they are in no way as strong as stated, Ive done line work where a stub chucked from the stick saw leaves a dent or an impression...especially on a hot summer day............so I call total BS on no raod damage.........let me guess all the roads you drop trees on are concrete with a 2ft base & are rated for the space shuttle to land on?

The only "big risk" out there in the suburbs of Philly is you!!!!! & as i said in the above post "anyone with no care" can drop a tree on the road or in someones yard, we have as of yet seen you do a "true" precision drop, all you show us are trees falling in a yard the size of a football field............you call that knowledge & skill  what an un-professional joke..... all you need is a steiner & then you can really do some impressive work..........LMFAO




LXT..............


----------



## murphy4trees

Blakesmaster said:


> I saw that vid on the buzz earlier. Was wondering about that cut in particular. What was the reason for removing the half of the canopy leaning in your favor? Bounce and roll?



hard to see in video, the limbs on the "front side" were removed to give side clearance from the two trees on either side..


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Thanks now.. and the wraptor would be a no-brainier if I didn't have the 75' bucket truck.. might still get one later.. could use the grcs, and a gas drill, which I already own, but is more of a hassle to set up than it is to footlock, unless its going up a bunch of trees for deadwood etc.. In the mean time, I just gotta get back in shape...



You know what, I hear you loud and clear there. I remember when I could run three miles without stopping omg it would kill me to run to the mailbox now!


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> cuttin' Trees 4_.mov - YouTube
> 
> check out the cut at 2:38... backleaning locust with a wide canopy , the entire back side was over the house, back patio, shrubs etc.. Now which is faster, safer and easier, cleaning up the tree with a 5 man crew and a skid steer, as its laying on the ground, out in the open.... OR rigging it down one little branch at a time???? Take your time on that one :msp_unsure:



Uh, Dan, I ain't sure you noticed but that one pole wasn't even a tree.


----------



## Kottonwood

Blakesmaster said:


> I saw that vid on the buzz earlier. Was wondering about that cut in particular. What was the reason for removing the half of the canopy leaning in your favor? Bounce and roll?



Yep, I was wondering that same thing


----------



## Kottonwood

lxt said:


> 51 & outta shape?? & you do tree work? You think that dropping an entire oak tree into the road or someones yard & then running a skid steer around to clean it up is easier?
> 
> That last comment is absolutely stupid, you drop an entire tree in someones yard this time of year or spring for that matter without doing some rigging you are gonna have a multi leader, stabbed in the ground, limb tensioned mess & then you wanna bring in your skid steer to add to the devastation you have already caused!!!! & you want us to believe you cause no damage?? LMFAO
> 
> I dont know bout most on here but the roads in ole PA are mostly blacktop or as we call it "tar & chipped" & they are in no way as strong as stated, Ive done line work where a stub chucked from the stick saw leaves a dent or an impression...especially on a hot summer day............so I call total BS on no raod damage.........let me guess all the roads you drop trees on are concrete with a 2ft base & are rated for the space shuttle to land on?
> 
> The only "big risk" out there in the suburbs of Philly is you!!!!! & as i said in the above post "anyone with no care" can drop a tree on the road or in someones yard, we have as of yet seen you do a "true" precision drop, all you show us are trees falling in a yard the size of a football field............you call that knowledge & skill  what an un-professional joke..... all you need is a steiner & then you can really do some impressive work..........LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............




Even though you come off as a huge ####### sometimes there is a bit of wisdom in your posts.

As far as dropping a tree into a yard goes I figure the customer gets what they pay for. For trees like that I would read the situation and inform the customer about how much lawn damage there would be or give them a price for rigging it down. If the customer wants it done quick and dirty I am down but I put that we are not responsible for lawn damage in the contract.

Now, I have dropped many a tree in the street and not done any damage..... I have also repatched a road once. Now that I have a bucket truck I can see you're point about it being unprofessional to drop a tree in the street. Back when we were climbing only....... damn right I would drop it in the street, especially in a culdesac..... gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Iustinian

murphy4trees said:


> I'll cop to not wanting to climb big trees... 51 and out of shape... its no fun the next morning..so in a way I agree with you... However, the fact that you call it a "big risk", shows that you lack the knowledge and skill to fall trees reliably in close proximity to valuable property. As far as overall speed, you're dreaming if you think its faster to rig down a tree, than clean up what's on the ground.. throw a skid loader in the mix for ground work and its not even close... NEXT!



I can fell trees just fine, to the extent that I'm not wasting my own or anyone else's time patting myself on the back with video's demonstrating novice "skill" like you are there in Philly. And if that's your way of proving knowledge and skill in arboriculture, the video's you've presented show you doing all kinds of collateral damage to neighboring ornamental trees and turf, etc. 

Felling vs rigging = less risk in rigging it down, period, no matter how much knowledge and skill in felling you claim to have. Some risks are bigger than others depending on the tree, but I'd really like to hear how you are going to explain how felling most trees is safer than rigging them down. No matter how much skill and knowledge you claim to have, its still a risk, much more than rigging it down properly. Climbing is a risk. You can throw all the knowledge and skill at any tree that you want to, but it doesn't eliminate the inherent risk involved in felling the thing.

Felling is obviously the fastest way to get it on the ground, but once its there you have to deal with the limbs stabbed into the ground, cutting the tensioned wood as the weight of the rest of the tree is laying on it, fighting the brush out from under the log, and fixing the turf damage, especially if you are bringing your skidloader in. 

Ask any ground guy out there if he would rather clean it up limb by limb or fight the mess of brush under the log of a felled tree. You're dreaming if you think its the latter.

In the past I've worked for guys that did commercial land clearing with tree shears, whole tree chippers, skidders, as well as residential removals; they put alot of emphasis on felling every tree that its remotely possible on -- because they can't climb. Even with all that equipment available on our residential work days, the bucket truck and hand fed chipper goes out for the removals instead because of all the time and expense it takes to load and haul all that big stuff around. 

"My tree is on the ground faster" is not what I'm talking about -- start to finish, from the moment the trucks leave the shop till the check gets cashed. Your cleanup of a felled tree is going to take considerably longer than my cleanup of a tree thats been limbed out; you'll be wasting time fixing the turf you damaged, making pruning cuts to fix the limbs you damaged on the adjacent trees (or are you still leaving stubs?)

I can see it for what it is -- you're putting so much emphasis on felling because you lack the ability to climb efficiently, which REALLY precludes you from doing a lot of the trees that the climbers can do, because although we can take down every tree that you can with your felling, you can't fell every tree that we can with our climbing.


----------



## millbilly

"Felling is obviously the fastest way to get it on the ground, but once its there you have to deal with the limbs stabbed into the ground, cutting the tensioned wood as the weight of the rest of the tree is laying on it, fighting the brush out from under the log, and fixing the turf damage, especially if you are bringing your skidloader in. 

Ask any ground guy out there if he would rather clean it up limb by limb or fight the mess of brush under the log of a felled tree. You're dreaming if you think its the latter."



I've been following this thread from day one, and as of today I am done. I am done reading about someone trying to convince me that they can rope a tree down and clean it up faster than someone who notches and drops the whole tree, hog wash. 

Sure the ground man wants to rope it down, It allows him to work, smoke, stand around, waite for the next piece. Oh my, I have a piece of wood stuck in the ground how tragic. Watch out! Watch out! that branch has tension on it. Oh, by the way, I don't ask ground guys, I tell them, works better that way, takes another oppion out of the picture. What do you mean, cutting the ground, you mean hit dirt? It happens, usually by the ground man that shouldn't have a saw in his hands in the first place. Another reason I would rather notch and drop it, it keeps the saws out of the ground mans hands. Oh my, Oh my you made a dent in my lawn! Get a pich fork out, lift it up and tamp it back down. If thats not good enough topsoil and seed, and I cant remember the last time i had to do that.

Granted if Im on a property that spends time and money on their turf, thats a different ball game. The job parameters change and the price willreflect.

Now that I've got that off my chest, I've hooked live trees, more than once. I don't wear safty chaps, hardley ever wear a hard hat, call it unprofessional call it what you will, Im grandfathered in.When I started climbing I used manilla hemp three strand. I didn't have a video cameras back then, so I can't show you stuff that many might consider unprofessional. We had 8mm black and white. Thats my actual photo, in my avitar, taken 3 months ago, I like color.

Never did get an answer from Dan Murphy, why he cut 8 inches below his notch? Another thought Dan, what if, some ground man, thinking he knows, watches your video, and tries that dumb ##### on a hickory, sycamore not knowing the difference in wood structures of different trees.

In no way am I disrespecting the ground man. There are great ones out there, but you are still the groundman, try not to think.

Dan I don't think your dissclaimer will hold up, because when does anyone become a trained profesional?

Ill be hanging in chainsaws, its black and white down there, lot of good info not a bunch of oppionated bs.


----------



## murphy4trees

to answer your question about the low back cut... I hit metal on the plunge cut, which I thought at that height could have been some old light fixture.. So I wanted to get as far below the notch as possible without effecting the fall... Its clear from the slow motion replay that the top cleared the front of the stump with only a light touch.. I have answered that question now well over 25 times as you might imagine. At the time I was familiar with the use of that cut from falling cuts, and had only used it in the tree a couple of times. It has its uses and comes in real handy in certain situations.. Did you call that "dumb"? Why just because you haven't seen it and don't understand it? IMO you're the dumb one.. my cut is way smarter than that!


----------



## murphy4trees

*as far as clean up goes*

Here's another vid that belongs in this thread..
treework big oak top threads needle.mov - YouTube
if you watch closely this 75-85' oak touches branch tips with adjacent trees on both sides as it fall, and just brushes the shrub across the street. Cut was made from about 10-12' with the bucket as the customer wanted to keep the bottom stick standing... That yard was step terraced down three levels below the street. That's where all the brush would have landed if it had been roped out.. It was amazing how little lawn damage that tree did too.. almost none, again you'd have to look closely on the video.. Most of the impact had to have gone into breaking up the top in the street... which worked out for clean up as nearly the entire mess landed in the street and was handled easily with the loader... 

I rope stuff out all the time to preserve the grass, as I hate duvets.. depends somewhat on the customers relationship with their grass, the price and the agreement made.. what is sweetest is being able to preserve the lawn with padding logs and taking big trees in one cut.. If you think that's a hassle, you'd have a real eye opener to work with my crew for a week.. Treeslayer did! 


also check this one out... flew this 35' oak top out 15' past a Jap maple and landed it perfectly on the padding logs with zero damage to lawn, curb, or street..

Big oak throw.mov - YouTube




Then there is the first cut in the latest falling vid.. big maple right into the unprotected street.. didn't even scratch it..

cuttin' Trees 4_.mov - YouTube




And here's what's left of a couple of big trees, getting dropped across a driveway onto an existing stump and some big logs (put there with the skid loader).. NO WAY could that have ever been faster to rig down..
Siberian Elm Removal Youtube.mov - YouTube

NEXT???


----------



## murphy4trees

Iustinian said:


> I can fell trees just fine, to the extent that I'm not wasting my own or anyone else's time patting myself on the back with video's demonstrating novice "skill" like you are there in Philly. And if that's your way of proving knowledge and skill in arboriculture, the video's you've presented show you doing all kinds of collateral damage to neighboring ornamental trees and turf, etc.
> 
> Felling vs rigging = less risk in rigging it down, period, no matter how much knowledge and skill in felling you claim to have. Some risks are bigger than others depending on the tree, but I'd really like to hear how you are going to explain how felling most trees is safer than rigging them down. No matter how much skill and knowledge you claim to have, its still a risk, much more than rigging it down properly. Climbing is a risk. You can throw all the knowledge and skill at any tree that you want to, but it doesn't eliminate the inherent risk involved in felling the thing.
> 
> Felling is obviously the fastest way to get it on the ground, but once its there you have to deal with the limbs stabbed into the ground, cutting the tensioned wood as the weight of the rest of the tree is laying on it, fighting the brush out from under the log, and fixing the turf damage, especially if you are bringing your skidloader in.
> 
> Ask any ground guy out there if he would rather clean it up limb by limb or fight the mess of brush under the log of a felled tree. You're dreaming if you think its the latter.
> 
> In the past I've worked for guys that did commercial land clearing with tree shears, whole tree chippers, skidders, as well as residential removals; they put alot of emphasis on felling every tree that its remotely possible on -- because they can't climb. Even with all that equipment available on our residential work days, the bucket truck and hand fed chipper goes out for the removals instead because of all the time and expense it takes to load and haul all that big stuff around.
> 
> "My tree is on the ground faster" is not what I'm talking about -- start to finish, from the moment the trucks leave the shop till the check gets cashed. Your cleanup of a felled tree is going to take considerably longer than my cleanup of a tree thats been limbed out; you'll be wasting time fixing the turf you damaged, making pruning cuts to fix the limbs you damaged on the adjacent trees (or are you still leaving stubs?)
> 
> I can see it for what it is -- you're putting so much emphasis on felling because you lack the ability to climb efficiently, which REALLY precludes you from doing a lot of the trees that the climbers can do, because although we can take down every tree that you can with your felling, you can't fell every tree that we can with our climbing.



A good buddy of mine had been doing tree work for 35+ years on the east coast.. moved out to Iowa a few years ago and comes back saying how the tree guys in Iowa are the most unskilled and un-knowledgeable he's ever seen.. I guarantee the climbers I work with would smoke the best climber you've ever seen in your life! You think you know what you're talking about, but you're a big fish in a small pond.. you can't even imagine there's a better way of doing tree work... the videos just don't make the same impression as seeing it in person.. It would drop your jaw.. So here's an example of what I AM talking about.. How bout you keeping your big mouth shut until you post a video that even comes close to this..

part 1 Efficiency in Tree Removal pt.1 Daniel Murphy 3 Tulip Removals - YouTube


part two Efficiency in Tree Removal pt.2 Daniel Murphy 3 Tulip Removal - YouTube


----------



## NCTREE

Here's a tree i dropped in the street two summers ago to all you guys knocking on murph for dropping trees I say suck it!

http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/162305.htm


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> A good buddy of mine had been doing tree work for 35+ years on the east coast.. moved out to Iowa a few years ago and comes back saying how the tree guys in Iowa are the most unskilled and un-knowledgeable he's ever seen.. I guarantee the climbers I work with would smoke the best climber you've ever seen in your life! You think you know what you're talking about, but you're a big fish in a small pond.. you can't even imagine there's a better way of doing tree work... the videos just don't make the same impression as seeing it in person.. It would drop your jaw.. So here's an example of what I AM talking about.. How bout you keeping your big mouth shut until you post a video that even comes close to this..
> 
> part 1 Efficiency in Tree Removal pt.1 Daniel Murphy 3 Tulip Removals - YouTube
> 
> 
> part two Efficiency in Tree Removal pt.2 Daniel Murphy 3 Tulip Removal - YouTube



That Pat was pretty good. What ever happened to him?


----------



## lxt

:notrolls2: If you drop a tree in the road on purpose...............YOU SUCK!! I have to agree with millbilly somewhat, this thread is basically a joke........a guy states he dont like to climb, is 51 & outta shape, leaves stubs, drops trees on the road & causes visible collateral damage....................LMFAO, & then posts instructional videos!!!! 

No wonder our trades not respected....! & Patriot tree, I might come off as an #######, but only regarding some hack promoting instructional videos who has no biz even doing tree work...........MDS, I agree & would like to know what happened to Pat also, thats when Murph posted alot more of actual tree work.......funny, ya lose your main man & now all you can do is notch & drop!!!

Later..............!



LXT.............


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> :notrolls2: If you drop a tree in the road on purpose...............YOU SUCK!! I have to agree with millbilly somewhat, this thread is basically a joke........a guy states he dont like to climb, is 51 & outta shape, leaves stubs, drops trees on the road & causes visible collateral damage....................LMFAO, & then posts instructional videos!!!!
> 
> No wonder our trades not respected....! & Patriot tree, I might come off as an #######, but only regarding some hack promoting instructional videos who has no biz even doing tree work...........MDS, I agree & would like to know what happened to Pat also, thats when Murph posted alot more of actual tree work.......funny, ya lose your main man & now all you can do is notch & drop!!!
> 
> Later..............!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.............



I'm guessing Pat just couldn't deal with the whole circus atmosphere anymore... I mean all the cameras and BS flying around.. the man looked like he wasn't feeling it in the videos... that and maybe murph creeped him out a little. I mean you'd have to be stoned out your mind to deal with that freakshow.. or maybe that would just make it worse? not sure, but you get my point. 

Whatever though, Pat was a good climber, that's for sure!


----------



## jrider

NCTREE said:


> Here's a tree i dropped in the street two summers ago to all you guys knocking on murph for dropping trees I say suck it!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/162305.htm



Thank you for bringing such an intelligent statement to the discussion. Is there a juvenile forum somewhere on this site that would be more suitable for a person of your maturity?


----------



## Iustinian

murphy4trees said:


> A good buddy of mine had been doing tree work for 35+ years on the east coast.. moved out to Iowa a few years ago and comes back saying how the tree guys in Iowa are the most unskilled and un-knowledgeable he's ever seen..



A good buddy of yours came to Iowa how long ago and watched every climber work? talked with them all and gauged their knowledge? Thats like my good buddy saying he's seen the ones in Philly and they're the biggest bunch of lazy sloppy unskilled unprofessional clowns with chainsaws he's ever seen.



murphy4trees said:


> I guarantee the climbers I work with would smoke the best climber you've ever seen in your life!



That's a pretty tall order. And a very blind and arrogant remark, consistent with your usual attitude. I watched, trained with, and learned from some of the best. Mark Chisholm, Christian Schultz, Noel Boyer, to name a few. So your bumbling videos aren't impressive to me. If my jaw drops at your videos, its because of the complete and total lack of regard for safety, professionalism, and property that you slide by with. 

I've been able to work in nearly every aspect/situation that residential and commercial arboriculture can offer. Commercial land clearing (a situation in which I've felled more trees every day than you would in a month), Line clearing (a high voltage situation in which the administration would run you and your felling "techniques" out of the door the second you opened your mouth), Pruning (a situation in which leaving stubs is scarcely permitted), chemical treatments (micro&macro injections, spraying, etc), crane removals, even logging ( a situation in which we are expected to FELL 70-100 trees a day)

Loggers are true extreme precision fellers because they often have the least amount of space compared to any of us to drop that timber. You think you're good at felling? ha Walk your fat ass through 2 miles of dense brushy timber before you can even start the saw to make your first cut. Lets see you drop those monsters between and around the hundreds of trees you can't damage without topping yourself in. Bore cutting averaging less than a minute in each cut. And that's no exageration. 

I'm the big fish in the small pond? hahaha I'm not the one patting myself on the back with videos ripe with all kinds of inconsistencies, laziness, and sloppy mistakes which lxt has pretty much covered over and over again. I never said I was the best, but I certainly take a great deal more due diligence than you. 





murphy4trees said:


> you can't even imagine there's a better way of doing tree work...



I'm open to new methods and techniques, the people that are done learning are the ones who limit themselves. But you know what that's about being 51 and out of shape....haha

You have been so arrogant as to say that because we call felling a bigger risk that we lack the skill to do it. That is the most explicitly arrogant and ignorant assertion you've come out with yet, quite possibly the most obvious evidence of your absolute stupidity and stubborness. Some risk is still there, regardless of who is on the saw. A heart surgery is still very risky, no matter how skilled and experienced the surgeon. 

You've yet to rise to the level of Extreme Precision Felling. And you are a consummate idiot.


----------



## NCTREE

jrider said:


> Thank you for bringing such an intelligent statement to the discussion. Is there a juvenile forum somewhere on this site that would be more suitable for a person of your maturity?



What have you got to bring to the table? Huh! Let's see ! Come on! That's what I thought keep your mouth shut go back to the firewood where you belong.


----------



## NCTREE

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Even though you come off as a huge ####### sometimes there is a bit of wisdom in your posts.
> 
> As far as dropping a tree into a yard goes I figure the customer gets what they pay for. For trees like that I would read the situation and inform the customer about how much lawn damage there would be or give them a price for rigging it down. If the customer wants it done quick and dirty I am down but I put that we are not responsible for lawn damage in the contract.
> 
> Now, I have dropped many a tree in the street and not done any damage..... I have also repatched a road once. Now that I have a bucket truck I can see you're point about it being unprofessional to drop a tree in the street. Back when we were climbing only....... damn right I would drop it in the street, especially in a culdesac..... gotta do what you gotta do.



I noticed you said bucket truck that's the key. I climb almost 100% of the time. If I can get the trunk on the ground fast with less wear and tear on the body I will. Ive only ever put one very small hole in the road from dropping a tree and the road was already shot. The township could careless in most areas around here. I'd love to be humored by watching someone drop catch that 40" ash spare. Not much room to let it run, wires and pole real close, a nice spruce on the other side.


----------



## ropensaddle

Iustinian said:


> In the past I've worked for guys that did commercial land clearing with tree shears, whole tree chippers, skidders, as well as residential removals; they put alot of emphasis on felling every tree that its remotely possible on -- because they can't climb. Even with all that equipment available on our residential work days, the bucket truck and hand fed chipper goes out for the removals instead because of all the time and expense it takes to load and haul all that big stuff around.
> 
> "My tree is on the ground faster" is not what I'm talking about -- start to finish, from the moment the trucks leave the shop till the check gets cashed. Your cleanup of a felled tree is going to take considerably longer than my cleanup of a tree thats been limbed out; you'll be wasting time fixing the turf you damaged, making pruning cuts to fix the limbs you damaged on the adjacent trees (or are you still leaving stubs?)



My guess turf is considered casualty of war and some of my jobs are like that too. Many of the yards have nice weedbeds and stone here and work has got so cheapened that a little damage to the ground oh well. One thing is; the customer gets what they pay for but most times here wont pay what its worth! As is with most of the things associated with the business one job don't fit all. I on most of my bids ask them whats important to them cost or turf because if im not getting paid to take the time to lower everything you can bet its getting bombed. You can yell hack if you want but remember its in writing how they wanted it and many times there is very little damage anyway. Now if they want to pay I can promise not one ruffled leaf!


----------



## murphy4trees

You can drop names just fine, BUT I know better.. you claim its faster and easier to rig trees out than to drop them! That statement alone makes it clear, it'd blow your mind to spend one day with my crew. 
The best example I can give you is the third tree dropped on this vid.. check it out at 11 seconds
cuttin' Trees 4_.mov - YouTube
It was a stone dead silver maple, falling apart in the back yard.. no truck access.. I was on site for one hour with three men. Tips actually touched the service lines without doing any damage. Neighbor wanted the wood moved to his yard. Lawn was pretty stiff and had minimal damage from the drop, which was easily repaired. Skid loader did no damage... 3+3 man/hours (travel + site) for $770... when I went to get paid I saw a competing bid from a known lowballer for $1700.. Apparently he thinks its faster and easier to rig out trees too. HAHA certainly wasn't safer.. that was a nasty tree..

So keep talkin crap and I'll keep putting wood on the ground.. In the mean time, we'd love to see you doing your "due diligence".. post up some vid to show us how good you really are.. that goes for LXT, MDS and anyone else.. Let's see what you got...




Iustinian said:


> A good buddy of yours came to Iowa how long ago and watched every climber work? talked with them all and gauged their knowledge? Thats like my good buddy saying he's seen the ones in Philly and they're the biggest bunch of lazy sloppy unskilled unprofessional clowns with chainsaws he's ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty tall order. And a very blind and arrogant remark, consistent with your usual attitude. I watched, trained with, and learned from some of the best. Mark Chisholm, Christian Schultz, Noel Boyer, to name a few. So your bumbling videos aren't impressive to me. If my jaw drops at your videos, its because of the complete and total lack of regard for safety, professionalism, and property that you slide by with.
> 
> I've been able to work in nearly every aspect/situation that residential and commercial arboriculture can offer. Commercial land clearing (a situation in which I've felled more trees every day than you would in a month), Line clearing (a high voltage situation in which the administration would run you and your felling "techniques" out of the door the second you opened your mouth), Pruning (a situation in which leaving stubs is scarcely permitted), chemical treatments (micro&macro injections, spraying, etc), crane removals, even logging ( a situation in which we are expected to FELL 70-100 trees a day)
> 
> Loggers are true extreme precision fellers because they often have the least amount of space compared to any of us to drop that timber. You think you're good at felling? ha Walk your fat ass through 2 miles of dense brushy timber before you can even start the saw to make your first cut. Lets see you drop those monsters between and around the hundreds of trees you can't damage without topping yourself in. Bore cutting averaging less than a minute in each cut. And that's no exageration.
> 
> I'm the big fish in the small pond? hahaha I'm not the one patting myself on the back with videos ripe with all kinds of inconsistencies, laziness, and sloppy mistakes which lxt has pretty much covered over and over again. I never said I was the best, but I certainly take a great deal more due diligence than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to new methods and techniques, the people that are done learning are the ones who limit themselves. But you know what that's about being 51 and out of shape....haha
> 
> You have been so arrogant as to say that because we call felling a bigger risk that we lack the skill to do it. That is the most explicitly arrogant and ignorant assertion you've come out with yet, quite possibly the most obvious evidence of your absolute stupidity and stubborness. Some risk is still there, regardless of who is on the saw. A heart surgery is still very risky, no matter how skilled and experienced the surgeon.
> 
> You've yet to rise to the level of Extreme Precision Felling. And you are a consummate idiot.


----------



## ropensaddle

I dont often agree with murph but if it can be put down without property damage, then it usually gets put down. The only difference is in method and or what is considered better to be put down. Again no size fits all, For instance tree can be felled but is on a cliff in back yard and must be carried out. Its going to be faster in that case to lower in the well manicured area. than to put men on the side of the hill in thick briars and wild rose carry everything up hill. Some of my work is semi rural and requires no clean up so in that scenario tree gets dropped over the cliff via my 20 ton winch! Like I said I don't always agree with murph but there are times he's right.


----------



## murphy4trees

Generally I don't bomb big stuff from the bucket or when climbing. I think its nearly as fast to lower, and I hate beating a lawn up like that, or worrying about a bad bounce into the shrubs etc.. However, I love to set up padding logs in a tight DZ and nail the drop... 

Pat has always had a full time job.. he picks up work as a contract climber on weekends. Its been a year or more since we've worked together.


----------



## murphy4trees

lxt said:


> If you drop a tree in the road on purpose...............YOU SUCK!!
> LXT.............



What about if you drop it int he road "by accident" LOL... how about this.. if you think there is a problem with dropping trees in the road, you lack experience..


----------



## Iustinian

I agree that every tree is different -- and the bottom line that every customer is willing to pay is different. I dont get every job I bid on, because there's some that I'm not going to cut and chuck. I don't want to do every tree job in this area, I do the one's that pay well, and so it seems that we are working for people with different budgets and tastes. 

Why would you even have Pat rig that tree down since you're such a great feller Murph? because at the time, you had a good climber. He's not working for you now, so now youre putting emphasis on felling. Pats a good climber, but that was a video of Pat, not you bigmouth, and it was obvious he didn't really enjoy being on film. 

There are guys around here that are phenomenal climbers -- there's still crews talking about a climber named Ryan, who (w/o spikes) could climb and complete 7 trees in the time it took a 15 year veteran bucket operator close to the same age to do one. Pat is a good climber, but that video you put up is still -- not impressive to great climbers. 

Your presentation is even amatuer. You guys are stammering and repeating yourself like you're nervous. Kinda like when lxt outed you on the non-existent book you claimed to have read. Watch the pros, Ken and Rip; how many years ago did they put out those video's? and they're still light years ahead of you -- in skill and presentation. 

Even in your "proper pruning of the tulip tree", you're saying how you convinced this woman to do the right thing and properly prune the tulip instead of taking big limbs, and then completely went the other way by leaving the whole tree full of stubs. 

Your crew is not going to blow my mind, I've dumped the big trees etc -- but there were big differences in those scenarios. We've done many many clearing projects for the city street and service reconstructions. There were times where the contractors gave me no choice but to drop peices no less than 20 feet long for skidding and whole tree chipping. HOWEVER, the street and all the properties on the site, we had easements because they were all being destroyed, that's the difference. We've done the same thing at the zoo, city parks, building sites, etc etc etc, in which we were encouraged or required to take huge peices for whole tree chipping, gave us all the opportunity to see how far we could push the limits and manipulate peices -- when the site is going to be destroyed, regraded, and rebuilt. Also when our cleanup consists of backdragging with a fork-grapple, and ignoring everything baseball bat size and smaller. 

To be fair, I'll try to dig up a few videos for ya (we don't film that often, because its just not that big of a deal to us anymore, kinda like how my ten year old used to be so impressed with this, now its like a casual convo, so you climbing that one dad, or just using the bucket truck?) -- one in particular of a giant sycamore with back lean over two houses that we flopped into the street on a city reconstruction, just missing primary power lines -- the wharfing sound and dust cloud was ridiculous, but again, this thing was going into a whole tree chipper, and felled onto a street that was being destroyed. My preference was to rig it down, but the contractor demanded that it be done like that, and we were committed to that job, so I understand the do what you gotta do aspect, but at this point, I'm enjoying the rigging and climbing, and its working very very well to the extent that I dont have to justify doing what youre doing because of pricing. I hope I don't have to resort to that anytime soon, but I'm not going to rule out the possibility that as I get older I may sing a different tune. 

And I understand dead trees are often an exception, but thats what cranes are for -- OMG more rigging lol.

I'm not knocking you for doing the felling to make it cheaper for a customer thats willing to take the risk in exchange for a cheaper price because you lack the climber that can make those bids work for you. I'm laughing because you claim there's less risk in it than the rigging, and that you haven't risen to the level of the label - Extreme Precision Felling.


----------



## Iustinian

murphy4trees said:


> What about if you drop it int he road "by accident" LOL... how about this.. if you think there is a problem with dropping trees in the road, you lack experience..



uh huh, lets get a city administrator on here or any municipal arborist on here and see what they have to say about that.


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> What about if you drop it int he road "by accident" LOL... how about this.. if you think there is a problem with dropping trees in the road, you lack experience..





Dude you are a clowns ball bag..........I have posted pics......Pics of trees you have to rig down!!!!! cause the notch & drop jobs you show us are the ones all the grass cudders are doing out my way & even they dont drop a tree in the road!!!

its one thing to drop a tree & the owner is aware of some damages....but its another thing to just drop it cause you lack skill to climb & rig thus making a show outta some half whittled on spar that you were afraid to finish (to bad Pats gone uh?)........Funny you tried to sell that old couple on bringing in a crane & then whatta we view............a show of stupidity by shooting a pine over a row of hedges!!! Try craddling a whole top over a house & garage with power lines there & then tell me how good you are*!! I Did*!

you are a bladder full of hot air & couldnt even begin to roll up my climbing rope, all these guys siding with ya are from your area or close & apparently operate in the same hackish way, where Im at you divet the yard even after telling the home owner they expect it fixed, you drop a tree on a road here & I gaurantee you will be run outta town & fined by way of public ordinance.

your videos are an instructional how not to do something, Ya know *im inclined to put AA on a higher level than you.....much higher*, he`s in his mid 60`s & in better shape than you, atleast he climbs & does the job maybe not gracefully but better than you!! & even he takes the time & has the decency to try to prevent damage to yards..... he doesnt drop em on the road!!! as much as we might poke fun at his lawn mower at least he has the yards in mind with turf tires!!! your skidsteer will rip the hell outta a yard on a dry day let alone this time of year!!

So...... with that being said, it is clear you are worse than AA ever could be........Im starting to think AA`s videos are worth watching more than yours............so when you need a lesson pigtails.....just look up mine & MDS pictures....now these may be rare cause we actually work more than we are worried about showing off..............but then our work does that for us!!! unlike you...!




LXT................


----------



## millbilly

Iustinian said:


> uh huh, lets get a city administrator on here or any municipal arborist on here and see what they have to say about that.



I can't help it, I wasn't gonna post any more, but thats like me eating a single potatoe chip.

Why do you allways, gotta ask somebody what they think? Those guys know less than a ground man. Im beginning to think you might just be a ground man, always askin sombody something, wantin to know somethin. Just do your job, leave the thinkin to those who know.

I don't wanna say this, but I dont rember seeing to many trees over 80' in Iowa. The big ones get blown down from the tornados and your winters are to harsh. Its like comparing our mid atlantic trees to northern California.


----------



## jrider

NCTREE said:


> What have you got to bring to the table? Huh! Let's see ! Come on! That's what I thought keep your mouth shut go back to the firewood where you belong.



I asked a simple question. Nowhere in any of my posts did I call anyone out or resort to calling names or flexing my internet muscles. I never pretended to be something I'm not and I know my limitations. What have you brought to the table besides being a tough guy online?


----------



## treemandan

Iustinian said:


> uh huh, lets get a city administrator on here or any municipal arborist on here and see what they have to say about that.



A what and a who? 

Step aside son.


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> I dont often agree with murph but if it can be put down without property damage, then it usually gets put down. The only difference is in method and or what is considered better to be put down. Again no size fits all, For instance tree can be felled but is on a cliff in back yard and must be carried out. Its going to be faster in that case to lower in the well manicured area. than to put men on the side of the hill in thick briars and wild rose carry everything up hill. Some of my work is semi rural and requires no clean up so in that scenario tree gets dropped over the cliff via my 20 ton winch! Like I said I don't always agree with murph but there are times he's right.



Flop Them All!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Iustinian said:


> I agree that every tree is different -- and the bottom line that every customer is willing to pay is different. I dont get every job I bid on, because there's some that I'm not going to cut and chuck.
> 
> I'm not knocking you for doing the felling to make it cheaper for a customer thats willing to take the risk in exchange for a cheaper price because you lack the climber that can make those bids work for you. I'm laughing because you claim there's less risk in it than the rigging, and that you haven't risen to the level of the label - Extreme Precision Felling.



Ok tell me where time is saved by blocking down these logs?
Please don't think I can't either.


----------



## ropensaddle

And tell me it's safer to climb this tree and rig than it is to fall. I'm not trying to be a smat azz just pointing out sometimes your both right and sometimes both wrong. Just as at times I am, none of us are without flaws.
















Now no way your going to fall this one, if you did it would dern sure be precision


----------



## lxt

Ropes I think the point he was trying to make was that to drop the whole tree (canopy & All) the cleanup aspects & repairs from the damage would create more time than if you took it apart in an organized manner? try pulling a 3ft oak limb/spear outta the ground...........now times that by god knows how many!!!!

Maybe & maybe not.....depends on the tree & the situation............the difference in between what you are showing & what Murphy is showing is that you have the ability & in most situations you have atleast limbed the tree out for a spar drop....not just dropped the whole dam thing in someones front yard hitting all in its path while splattering dog crap on the home owners windows!!!

Ropes in your pic`s above the one you limbed out..........why? just throw a special Murphy cut in there & let her sail, what ya mean ya couldnt......well according to Murph there is no risk, its that fact you`re not confident in you "falling" skills.....LMFAO....now you & I know better but thats what is being broadcast by the Murp

And on top of everything else you`re not claiming to be an "extreme precision [faller]" with emphasis on faller!!! LMFAO nor do you make lame videos for instructional purposes.........this is the point most "Vets" are trying to point out, yes at times a complete drop is necessary............but when is he gonna show something worth a **** & does he even have climbing ability, theres more to this trade than just storm trooping through the football field yards of Philly notchin & droppin.... & he wants to talk about knowledge & skill..............Pa Lease...............!



LXT..........


----------



## treemandan

Is X still going off ? Come on Bubbers, ya got to chill, yer just going round in circles chasin yer own tail. Its Ok, we still love ya.:msp_wub:


----------



## treemandan

Yeah X, What did you do today? Post that. Yes, I think I can safely say WE want to know. Go on up there and tell us, or you can tell us here if you want. It could be anything, that's what we want... I think you do too. Come on man, you got to give it up. Just forget all this nonsense, I have been there, sometimes still go back but its all these nice people here that make me see the light. I forgive you, they forgive you, now forgive yourself buddy.
Sure, if you see somebody doing something stupid go ahead and crack a line but don't get all wrapped up in it.


----------



## Iustinian

millbilly said:


> I can't help it, I wasn't gonna post any more, but thats like me eating a single potatoe chip.
> 
> Why do you allways, gotta ask somebody what they think? Those guys know less than a ground man. Im beginning to think you might just be a ground man, always askin sombody something, wantin to know somethin. Just do your job, leave the thinkin to those who know.
> 
> I don't wanna say this, but I dont rember seeing to many trees over 80' in Iowa. The big ones get blown down from the tornados and your winters are to harsh. Its like comparing our mid atlantic trees to northern California.



You must have me confused with someone else, I havent been on here asking people what they think, nor always "wantin to know somethin".

While you're "beginning to think {I'm} a groundman" -- I'm beginning to think that you're a HACK job with your earlier boast of: "I've hooked live trees, more than once. I don't wear safty chaps, hardley ever wear a hard hat, call it unprofessional call it what you will, Im grandfathered in.When I started climbing I used manilla hemp three strand. I didn't have a video cameras back then, so I can't show you stuff that many might consider unprofessional." 

I would agree with you that the city guys most often know less than the ground guys, but not convinced they know less than your groundman with the attitude you have towards them, i.e. saying they shouldn't ever have a chainsaw in their hands, they shouldn't be allowed to think, etc...my groundman has been doing this for 27 years, and he's one of the best felling cutters I've seen during our land-clearing jobs, etc. I like having competent groundguys who want to do more than just drag brush.

In the context of my quote -- it was a rhetorical question (if you are familiar with what that is). I already know how most city admins&engineers as well as mun. arborists are going to feel about us felling trees onto their streets. They don't like it lol. Thanks for your contribution tho Mill. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Iustinian said:


> You must have me confused with someone else, I havent been on here asking people what they think, nor always "wantin to know somethin".
> 
> While you're "beginning to think {I'm} a groundman" -- I'm beginning to think that you're a HACK job with your earlier boast of: "I've hooked live trees, more than once. I don't wear safty chaps, hardley ever wear a hard hat, call it unprofessional call it what you will, Im grandfathered in.When I started climbing I used manilla hemp three strand. I didn't have a video cameras back then, so I can't show you stuff that many might consider unprofessional."
> 
> I would agree with you that the city guys most often know less than the ground guys, but not convinced they know less than your groundman with the attitude you have towards them, i.e. saying they shouldn't ever have a chainsaw in their hands, they shouldn't be allowed to think, etc...my groundman has been doing this for 27 years, and he's one of the best felling cutters I've seen during our land-clearing jobs, etc. I like having competent groundguys who want to do more than just drag brush.
> 
> In the context of my quote -- it was a rhetorical question (if you are familiar with what that is). I already know how most city admins&engineers as well as mun. arborists are going to feel about us felling trees onto their streets. They don't like it lol. Thanks for your contribution tho Mill. lol



Well I'm going to say if i can avoid putting tree in street safely I always will. However; I have dumped several in my day's working as a danger tree foreman for powerline work. Most were deemed safer to fell due to long term decline; or in other words, on the brink of falling on their own. Now: I don't support it as a practice so don't get me wrong here, just saying, I've done it. I have also had to repair it but a bag of asphalt and a good tamping seemed more prudent than possible loss of life. As far as municipals liking it, I'm certain your right but really at the time it was the farthest thing from my mind. This job was likely the most dangerous one I had, as danger tree means just that; dead, rotten, partially uprooted, burning, ice covered you name it, I had to deal with it. The nastiest trees I have done in my life was in those 13 years and no lost time accidents, so I guess I did something right.


----------



## Nailsbeats

That's all I have to say.

I'll add some more. You do the job and get paid, end of story. Nothing to debate, do it, customer is happy, customer pays you, you move on to the next. Almost seems to simple, well that's because it is. Treework is simple; there I said it.


----------



## murphy4trees

plunge cut tearout - YouTube

wonder what this did to the roads out west... big azz tree!!!!! If you want to ##### about damaging roads, he's your man... me .. I only ever made one little dent!


----------



## RandyMac

For "out West" that is a small tree and the guy obviously botched it with that stupid bore cut. Getting fancy with trees for no reason will cause you trouble.


----------



## treeclimber101

jrider said:


> Thank you for bringing such an intelligent statement to the discussion. Is there a juvenile forum somewhere on this site that would be more suitable for a person of your maturity?



Oh yea theres one maybe you should go and check it out ....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeclimber101

Jesus guys someone needs to do something about all these loggers buzzing about , reminds of flies landing on the burgers and hotdogs at a BBQ .........just annoying


----------



## RandyMac

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus guys someone needs to do something about all these loggers buzzing about , reminds of flies landing on the burgers and hotdogs at a BBQ .........just annoying



Can't help it, gotta stop by for a good laugh.


----------



## RandyMac

Del_ said:


> Glad to see you over here.
> 
> 
> All of the Crappola being posted about precision felling must be quite a joke to a real logger.
> 
> 
> I'm just wrapping up James Lemonds' 'Deadfall'. It's a good read about a tough lifestyle, for sure.



I gotta admit, there is some amusement value. We aren't perfect, once we spent all day putting a facecut in a big tree, lots of work. We went to see what the back of that monster looked like, only to find another crew finishing up their facecut.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> I gotta admit, there is some amusement value. We aren't perfect, once we spent all day putting a facecut in a big tree, lots of work. We went to see what the back of that monster looked like, only to find another crew finishing up their facecut.



Hey, that was _us_ !


----------



## Gologit

Del_ said:


> Glad to see you over here.
> 
> 
> All of the Crappola being posted about precision felling must be quite a joke to a real logger.
> 
> 
> I'm just wrapping up James Lemonds' 'Deadfall'. It's a good read about a tough lifestyle, for sure.



Yup. Kinda takes the romance and glamour out of this business. And it should. That book ought to be required reading for every one of those "I want to move out west and be a logger" types.


----------



## treeclimber101

Listen I don't wanna have to keep telling all you loggers to beat it , murph is a treemans ##### and only a treeman can kick him around , you need to go and find someone on the loggers playground to pick on and throw dodgeballs at . I mean its bad enough already and his hands are full


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Is X still going off ? Come on Bubbers, ya got to chill, yer just going round in circles chasin yer own tail. Its Ok, we still love ya.:msp_wub:



LOL, nah not chasing my tail, just trying to prove that Murph is full of it.......... Just wonder how professional he looks in regards to ANSI..........or for that fact why the magazine he brags about being featured in doesnt print & show his online fodder from here? :msp_w00t: 



treemandan said:


> Yeah X, What did you do today? Post that. Yes, I think I can safely say WE want to know. Go on up there and tell us, or you can tell us here if you want. It could be anything, that's what we want... I think you do too. Come on man, you got to give it up. Just forget all this nonsense, I have been there, sometimes still go back but its all these nice people here that make me see the light. I forgive you, they forgive you, now forgive yourself buddy.
> Sure, if you see somebody doing something stupid go ahead and crack a line but don't get all wrapped up in it.




what did I do???? Today? tell ya what Danno Ill give ya a snapshot of a few days, hows that? let me see... *Wednesday*, I acquired the 3 ring binder of permits, hydrology reports, Vegetation reports & many other DEP/EPA required material for the Marcellus shale project through Cheasapeak to study & prepare for tour & audit purposes!

*Thursday*.....miserable day.... but managed to do 4 removals for a HO so he can build his shed in the spring, also discussed bringin in my dozer to do the grading & removing of some vegetation garbage that had been there for years!!

Now during both these days Danno, I also through Davey Resource group am gearing up for possible transmission inspections, should know within the week or so............Now Danno this requires the use of laser range finders, Arc pad through trimble, GPS co-ordinate data & possible GIS data entry............basically what I did in the early part of last year for them on First Energy property.....Also there are opportunities @ the local utility Duquesne Light co.

Ya see Danno............many opportunities & things to do, prior to Wednesday when the weather would permit, I engaged in some trimming, removals & basic clean out the overgrown landscape to open it up for spring.......Today, Friday....Im gonna leave @ noon & haul some gravel (approx 20 tons) to a guy needing it for his rain soaked muddy driveway...........I go to a place in Negley Oh
for pick up material costs bout $200, my take for PU/delivery & tailgate $300.00 about 2 hours of my time.

As far as forgiveness............well I forgive you too Danno!! & to give up on some hack degrading the trade, Cant do that.....Ya see Unlike some people (Murphy, Treeseer) just to name a few..... I really do consult & throughout the US!!! & I really can do what I claim & have showed snapshots of it, but those pics were for showing how a machine would work in tree care not to brag about my skill or a "look at me & Aint I great" promotional...I just dont feel the need to senselessly brag about it & wouldnt if my work skill/talent reflected what we view in Murphs Vids.

So hope this sheds some light for ya?




LXT..................


----------



## Gologit

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen I don't wanna have to keep telling all you loggers to beat it , murph is a treemans ##### and only a treeman can kick him around , you need to go and find someone on the loggers playground to pick on and throw dodgeballs at . I mean its bad enough already and his hands are full



Yassuh boss! We just thought that maybe we'd learn something useful, pick up a few pointers from that Murphy guy, and add to our store of knowledge. Well, so much for that. 

Actually, on second thought, we learned quite a bit. We always figured that the loudest guy was the weakest guy. We were right.


----------



## millbilly

LXT

Its all about money he has to drive people to watch his videos on youtube. You can get paid per view. Murphy is brilliant, create controversy, hype, and turmoil, which equates to more views which means more money.

Some of those viral videos produce 10's of thousands of dollars. After so many views the advertisers approach the owner of the video.

Dan Murphy are you left handed? Just watching the way you do things leaves me to believe you are, and Im not asking in disrespect just wondering.


----------



## murphy4trees

RandyMac said:


> For "out West" that is a small tree and the guy obviously botched it with that stupid bore cut. Getting fancy with trees for no reason will cause you trouble.



Since when is using a bore cut "getting fancy"... This is 2012.. what decade are you from? Ya he botched it, but don't blame that on the bore.. looks like there was a pull line on that tree.. too much pull and not enough back strap.. Bad move.. The bore cut is an extremely reliable, safe, effective and versatile cut, that has many applications in suburban arb... anyone that thinks differently has a lot to learn. Calling the bore cut "stupid" says more about you than the cut.


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> Since when is using a bore cut "getting fancy"... This is 2012.. what decade are you from? Ya he botched it, but don't blame that on the bore.. looks like there was a pull line on that tree.. too much pull and not enough back strap.. Bad move.. The bore cut is an extremely reliable, safe, effective and versatile cut, that has many applications in suburban arb... anyone that thinks differently has a lot to learn. Calling the bore cut "stupid" says more about you than the cut.



I can't think of all that many uses for the bore cut to be honest... one or two, once or twice a year MAYBE. 

Feel free to enlighten me though, oh great mulleted wonder...


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> I can't think of all that many uses for the bore cut to be honest... one or two, once or twice a year MAYBE.
> 
> Feel free to enlighten me though, oh great mulleted wonder...



Ya I know.. there are a lot of guys that think like that.. its easy to get stuck in your comfort zone... and you can get yourself in trouble learning to plunge, because its easy to accidentally take too much out of the hinge... Its not needed in every situation, but once you get comfortable with its use, it makes things fast and easy.


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> Ya I know.. there are a lot of guys that think like that.. its easy to get stuck in your comfort zone... and you can get yourself in trouble learning to plunge, because its easy to accidentally take too much out of the hinge... Its not needed in every situation, but once you get comfortable with its use, it makes things fast and easy.



Yeah, maybe it is the getting stuck in the comfort zone thing. Usually I'll just hook my tractor winch up to the tree via bullrope, clevis and choker, pretention it just as I want it (from experience), lock it, make a coventional notch and appropriate backcut, then I just step back and have the guys slam it down. I can even do this myself if I want. I like my ways.


----------



## murphy4trees

PS.. the guy says that he used no crash pads, and because the piece hit flat, it spread the weight out, and did no damage to the street.. hard to believe with that much mass, coming down that hard.. Still I give him the benefit of the doubt..


----------



## lxt

millbilly said:


> LXT
> 
> Its all about money he has to drive people to watch his videos on youtube. You can get paid per view. Murphy is brilliant, create controversy, hype, and turmoil, which equates to more views which means more money.
> 
> Some of those viral videos produce 10's of thousands of dollars. After so many views the advertisers approach the owner of the video.




So Now AA & Murph are rich..? uh? so you`re saying AA is brilliant? cause he has done all the same things! wonder how many agree............cmon guys, are they brilliant? LMFAO


LXT...........


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> So Now AA & Murph are rich..? uh? so you`re saying AA is brilliant? cause he has done all the same things! wonder how many agree............cmon guys, are they brilliant? LMFAO
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Mensa baby!!


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, maybe it is the getting stuck in the comfort zone thing. Usually I'll just hook my tractor winch up to the tree via bullrope, clevis and choker, pretention it just as I want it (from experience), lock it, make a coventional notch and appropriate backcut, then I just step back and have the guys slam it down. I can even do this myself if I want. I like my ways.



You gotta do what works.. like some old school climbers are just so fast at their system, its hard to argue with that... HOWEVER, just like any other trick in the tool bag, once you get real good at the plunge, you can get creative and apply it to solve many problems, increase safety, and fall stuff that you otherwise wouldn't trust etc.. 


Step Cut 2 - YouTube


plunged vertical snap cuts.mov - YouTube


remote trip tops - YouTube


widowmaker trip.mov - YouTube



ps .. I don't make a dime from youtube.. They have offered to "monetize" my videos, but I don't want that..


----------



## tree MDS

Hey murph, how do you like that 1590 compared to the disk bandits? 

Is yours the newer 17" version? How many horse and what make engine??


----------



## murphy4trees

we went from splitting a 4' round at 50' from the hinge, with a dead oak (precision or not) , to the middle school playground, to wether its faster to fall or rig a tree, to dropping trees in the street (or not), to the plunge cuts (or not), and now to a 2007 bandit 1590, with a 140 HP cummins... to answer your question, I would never go back to a disc chipper.. The next move is going to be either 200 or 250 hp.. and I really want a grapple to go with it.. The winch on this chipper almost never gets used anymore, though it was a workhorse before the skid loader joined the movement..

and ya, the opening is 17" high by 21" wide... so we can chip up to 21" by cutting the pieces down to under 17" and feeding them through upright..


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> we went from splitting a 4' round at 50' from the hinge, with a dead oak (precision or not) , to the middle school playground, to dropping trees in the street (or not), to the plunge cuts (or not), and now to a 2007 bandit 1590, with a 140 HP perkins... to answer your question, I would never go back to a disc chipper.. The next move is going to be either 200 or 250 hp.. and I really want a grapple to go with it.. The winch on this chipper almost never gets used anymore, though it was a workhorse before the skid loader joined the movement..
> 
> and ya, the opening is 17" high by 21" wide... so we can chip up to 21" by cutting the pieces down to under 17" and feeding them through upright..



Thanks. I'm chipper dreaming now... just dropped a $1200 a month payment.. so of course it gets me thinking and dreaming. 

I like my 250 disk though. I think the infeed is 12 x 23 or 24" wide (quad rollers and super sized infeed option). Part of the reason I'm hesitant to go with the 1590 is because I think it is only listed as having a 20" wide opening. I love the way mine feeds, and don't wanna lose any of that in an upgrade. I'm sure I probably wouldn't with the 1590 though, I'm just very cautious with equipment purchases. 

Thanks again for the input. We can now resume the regulary scheduled programming...


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> Thanks again for the input. We can now resume the regulary scheduled programming...


WHY??? We can always get back to that later... whatever that was.. 
I think for my market you should have the biggest chipper your truck can pull... We chip 99.999% of jobs... its a crucial piece of equipment to productivity, profitability and competitiveness. A HUGE time and hassle saver.... 
So wen you use a plunge cut to bomb those trees into the street, you have a big azz chipper to stuff it into before you you "simply" drive away...


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> WHY??? We can always get back to that later... whatever that was..
> I think for my market you should have the biggest chipper your truck can pull... We chip 99.999% of jobs... its a crucial piece of equipment to productivity, profitability and competitiveness. A HUGE time and hassle saver....
> So wen you use a plunge cut to bomb those trees into the street, you have a big azz chipper to stuff it into before you you "simply" drive away...



I'm trying to keep the chip truck under CDL, so your size chipper in the 140 hp range fits perfect. I've talked to some people that hate the drum chippers, and others that say the 1590 is awesome, that's why I asked (figured you were more than old enough to have run both). lol. 

Not that I really need one, I just like toys! I'm not sure if it's worth jumping right back into the payment game over it though.. tempting as it is. Maybe I'll wait and try and trade mine in later in the year and just pay cash for the rest... probably the smartest idea, just not as much fun, and I miss out on having it for the whole season that way.


----------



## murphy4trees

Making that jump to a cdl truck with a big box and a monster chipper is huge... I have yet to do it, but I know people that have.. gotta get out of the comfort zone again.. (at least we have a theme here)


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, one CDL truck is enough for me at this point (probably for a very long time)... besides at 23 yards and 25,500, my IH is as big as you can go and stay under CDL. Good enough for me. 

I see bandit offers an "extra wide feedwheel option" on the 1590 now, no details though. I'm guessing that the rollers are 24" on that one... might be just what I'm looking for. Now if they offer a quad wheel option too, I'm done for!! lol.


----------



## lone wolf

murphy4trees said:


> we went from splitting a 4' round at 50' from the hinge, with a dead oak (precision or not) , to the middle school playground, to wether its faster to fall or rig a tree, to dropping trees in the street (or not), to the plunge cuts (or not), and now to a 2007 bandit 1590, with a 140 HP cummins... to answer your question, I would never go back to a disc chipper.. The next move is going to be either 200 or 250 hp.. and I really want a grapple to go with it.. The winch on this chipper almost never gets used anymore, though it was a workhorse before the skid loader joined the movement..
> 
> and ya, the opening is 17" high by 21" wide... so we can chip up to 21" by cutting the pieces down to under 17" and feeding them through upright..



Consider the weight of the chipper and the truck and transmission before going over a 6 ton chipper.Are their lots of hills?


----------



## RandyMac

murphy4trees said:


> Since when is using a bore cut "getting fancy"... This is 2012.. what decade are you from? Ya he botched it, but don't blame that on the bore.. looks like there was a pull line on that tree.. too much pull and not enough back strap.. Bad move.. The bore cut is an extremely reliable, safe, effective and versatile cut, that has many applications in suburban arb... anyone that thinks differently has a lot to learn. Calling the bore cut "stupid" says more about you than the cut.





I did most of my work in the '70s into the '90s and yes the bore cut was known then. I have used it when it was required. Nowadays, the bore cut is way over used, seems to be a substitute for experience or learned from videos put up by self proclaimed exspurts. In the video, a bore cut was not required, it looked like he cut through the hinge, therefore stupid. Getting all fancy, probably for an audience, leads to overcutting removing any chances for correction. Why do anymore than you need to.
In regards to having timber fallers wander in here, our fields overlap some, there are shared experiences.

Murph, you post vids to show what you do and how you do it. You are not looking for constructive advice, you seem to want to preen and give off an aura of professional expertise. Some of it is good, the rest, well it gives us a clue of what not to do. Your personal level of defensive rebuttal says you know you haven't got it.


----------



## forestryworks

Del_ said:


> I'm just wrapping up James Lemonds' 'Deadfall'. It's a good read about a tough lifestyle, for sure.



That is a great book!

I have misplaced my last copy since the move last summer. Gotta find it soon!


----------



## murphy4trees

ALways looking for constructive advice.. calling a bore cut stupid sure ain't that!


----------



## murphy4trees

the faller claims to have underestimated the front lean and left too little a back strap. said he wanted to make it a quick release cut for the video.. Maybe one of the lessons here is that video can actually be a safety issue if it changes the way you do a job, which it usually does to some degree..


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> the faller claims to have underestimated the front lean and left too little a back strap. said he wanted to make it a quick release cut for the video.. Maybe one of the lessons here is that video can actually be a safety issue if it changes the way you do a job, which it usually does to some degree..



Translation: showing off while doing dangerous work= unsafe... is that what you're saying murph?

Huh.


----------



## murphy4trees

There is nothing wrong with showing off a little if you got what it takes.. I love to show off! But the camera can be a distraction. You gotta keep your focus.. also when a crew member runs the camera, you are loosing a man to help, stop traffic, rigging etc.. Contrary to appearances I do not put much effort into the camera work.. If there happens to be a camera on sight and a man free to run it, then I tape. Its been a while since I set up multiple cameras on tripods etc.. Even then its extremely rare that much productivity is sacrificed for the video.. I have missed some really sweet drops and riggin shots along the way. 

That said, I have also learned A LOT from watching my videos, especially in slow motion.. seeing exactly what is going on.. its fun


----------



## treemandan

I am more than happy to hear from loggers. I even like when ole Murph shows off.


----------



## treeclimber101

I gotta admit , I kinda like the loggers too , theres a few that make me itchy , but overall they seem funny enough


----------



## RandyMac

LOL!!
Like I said, there is overlap, we sometimes work in backyards.


----------



## murphy4trees

shouldn't you be talking in the past tense with those pics??


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> shouldn't you be talking in the past tense with those pics??



Shouldn't you be living in the past tense with that hair ????????


----------



## lone wolf

[video=youtube;FpHIIE9Lois]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpHIIE9Lois[/video]


----------



## millbilly

Ya gotta laugh, loves Joe dirt


----------



## NCTREE

millbilly said:


> Ya gotta laugh, loves Joe dirt



How exactly is a rainbow made? How exactly does the sun set? How exactly does a positrack rear end on a Plymouth work? It just does.


----------



## derwoodii

[video]http://www.scottstree.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60:scott-a-larry-plant-qthe-big-oneq&catid=40:video-gallery&Itemid=73[/video]


----------



## lone wolf

derwoodii said:


> [video]http://www.scottstree.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60:scott-a-larry-plant-qthe-big-oneq&catid=40:video-gallery&Itemid=73[/video]



Maybe the place was going to be knocked down anyway and he took advantage of that for show!Why risk that much?


----------



## millbilly

lone wolf said:


> Maybe the place was going to be knocked down anyway and he took advantage of that for show!Why risk that much?



Nice shot! Couldn't he have just moved the trailer home over? All in all a great drop.


----------



## murphy4trees

Maybe you just can't even imagine a faller could be that good to hit that drop perfectly.. I would have stayed at the stump and tickled the back cut as it was going if needed.. he apparently didn't need to NICE JOB! Way to show the boy scouts!


----------



## lone wolf

murphy4trees said:


> Maybe you just can't even imagine a faller could be that good to hit that drop perfectly.. I would have stayed at the stump and tickled the back cut as it was going if needed.. he apparently didn't need to NICE JOB! Way to show the boy scouts!



And for you next video shoot an apple off your friends head with an arrow to show us how good you are!


----------



## derwoodii

lone wolf said:


> Maybe the place was going to be knocked down anyway and he took advantage of that for show!Why risk that much?




Be right I'm sure if was home of value he'd explore all option, but the area tightness and timber deck likely made take down impractical vs the chance loss of a out house.


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> Maybe you just can't even imagine a faller could be that good to hit that drop perfectly.. I would have stayed at the stump and tickled the back cut as it was going if needed.. he apparently didn't need to NICE JOB! Way to show the boy scouts!



Daniel- in all your videos, I've never seen you attempt that tight a drop. You're a boy scout along with the rest of us compared to that guy's skill. Wide open lawn areas and streets don't count.


----------



## millbilly

Dude that drop was a ten, counting in the fact he had to calculate the brush at the top of the tree had to clear the other building. It was a straight drop and most here could do it, but the kahunnas it took to do it, is just outstanding. I wonder if he was insured? Im insurred and wouldnt have done that


----------



## derwoodii

murphy4trees said:


> Maybe you just can't even imagine a faller could be that good to hit that drop perfectly.. I would have stayed at the stump and tickled the back cut as it was going if needed.. he apparently didn't need to NICE JOB! Way to show the boy scouts!



Ya best to tickle it a wee bit 1st for easier work, Ha  gettin big things into small holes is what we good at eh:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Iustinian

derwoodii said:


> [video]http://www.scottstree.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60:scott-a-larry-plant-qthe-big-oneq&catid=40:video-gallery&Itemid=73[/video]



very impressive.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Shouldn't you be living in the past tense with that hair ????????



ZZZZZZZING!

Nice one ass hole!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

derwoodii said:


> [video]http://www.scottstree.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60:scott-a-larry-plant-qthe-big-oneq&catid=40:video-gallery&itemid=73[/video]



d-d-d-dam!


----------



## limbwalker54

I just got out the thread, anyone got a needle?


----------



## lostcoastland

i was going to drop a tree like this, smaller though next to a car and building at a complex. the owner of the company told me to peice it out after i had cleared limbs and put a rope in it. i had done several tree's like this and it was cool. I peiced it out and what do you know i dented a car with a stupid chunk. man did that piss me off. i suppose the tree could roll or upend the stump, aside from chaining the stump its still a little uncertain. putting the bulk of the treeaway from the stump in tight areas is super productive but i guess the butt could have kicked out. Just pisses me off when i climb a tree twice and do it their way go against your instincts and it bites your ass just like you knew it would. Makes me want to say F- u cut the whole tree right in front of him and say stay out of my work unless we have a problem. because ive taken down 40 tree's here in tiny complexs on top of gas and water lines and side walks, didnt break anything for three weeks and you show up telling me to chunk wood with no groundsman into a 4x4 drop zone where it piles up and bounces away. put the whole tree out into the parking lot. Driving a soda can with the top of a tree is hard but the butt of the tree is not goign to variate more than a few degrees of where you want it. the furthut out the tree the harder it is but from the stump out to albout 1/3 of the way is goign to be where you want it gaurenteed, minus the roll and kickout factor which will cancel out the whole plan.


----------



## murphy4trees

Zale said:


> Daniel- in all your videos, I've never seen you attempt that tight a drop. You're a boy scout along with the rest of us compared to that guy's skill. Wide open lawn areas and streets don't count.



It looked like a very tight drop from the video, BUT without being there its tough to tell exactly how tight... did he have 6" on either side or a foot?.. Maybe even more... I'd have given it a go.. dropping a straight tree right on the $$ is not that hard... The fact that you think it is, makes you the boy scout HAHA...


----------



## murphy4trees

lostcoastland said:


> i was going to drop a tree like this, smaller though next to a car and building at a complex. the owner of the company told me to peice it out after i had cleared limbs and put a rope in it. i had done several tree's like this and it was cool. I peiced it out and what do you know i dented a car with a stupid chunk. man did that piss me off. i suppose the tree could roll or upend the stump, aside from chaining the stump its still a little uncertain. putting the bulk of the treeaway from the stump in tight areas is super productive but i guess the butt could have kicked out. Just pisses me off when i climb a tree twice and do it their way go against your instincts and it bites your ass just like you knew it would. Makes me want to say F- u cut the whole tree right in front of him and say stay out of my work unless we have a problem. because ive taken down 40 tree's here in tiny complexs on top of gas and water lines and side walks, didnt break anything for three weeks and you show up telling me to chunk wood with no groundsman into a 4x4 drop zone where it piles up and bounces away. put the whole tree out into the parking lot. Driving a soda can with the top of a tree is hard but the butt of the tree is not goign to variate more than a few degrees of where you want it. the furthut out the tree the harder it is but from the stump out to albout 1/3 of the way is goign to be where you want it gaurenteed, minus the roll and kickout factor which will cancel out the whole plan.



Weren't you able to MOVE the car????


----------



## murphy4trees

I AM taking this thread to 50 pages if you boys want to hang on for the ride...


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> It looked like a very tight drop from the video, BUT without being there its tough to tell exactly how tight... did he have 6" on either side or a foot?.. Maybe even more... I'd have given it a go.. dropping a straight tree right on the $$ is not that hard... The fact that you think it is, makes you the boy scout HAHA...



I'll wait for your video. Talk is cheap. Yanking the tops of white pines with a truck does not count nor does using a skidsteer. Show us boy scouts how its done. Personally, I doubt you will ever post.


----------



## murphy4trees

I already have... you just haven't been around that long!


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> I'll wait for your video. Talk is cheap. Yanking the tops of white pines with a truck does not count nor does using a skidsteer. Show us boy scouts how its done. Personally, I doubt you will ever post.



Yeah, Murph NEVER posts, he's all talk.

hell, where have you been? They are changing the site's name to Murphysitedotcom. Youtube is now Murphytube and he is taking a run on the syndicates.


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> I AM taking this thread to 50 pages if you boys want to hang on for the ride...



Everyone grab a handful of mullet daniels taking us for a ride ....:msp_w00t:


----------



## Zale

treemandan said:


> Yeah, Murph NEVER posts, he's all talk.
> 
> hell, where have you been? They are changing the site's name to Murphysitedotcom. Youtube is now Murphytube and he is taking a run on the syndicates.



I know Daniel posts. I've seen The Chronicles of Murphia. What I was trying to say is that what he has posted so far has not demonstrated the degree of difficulty as shown in the other video.


----------



## murphy4trees

Someone do the math...

at over 50' from the target to the hinge , tree hits less than 4" from the center of target.... then factor in the curve and lean in the oak ....


----------



## lxt

*Math has been done*

Murph, are you talking about the tree you dropped with a football field clearing on all sides.....LMFAO or the other trees that had similar room that when dropped canopy sweeped every other tree in the yard? LMFAO or.....or the skidsteer uproot? LOL.....or the hedge jumping that you tried to sell the HO on a crane........LMFAO...........or the "tripping a widow maker" that was a partial uproot that was limbed out before the video......wonder who climbed that? 

Then there was that time you read that non existant book...............

Ive just come to believe you post to be funny.......you are funny

None of your posted drops even compare to the video we all saw, Ya know that guy even seemed humble after the drop, he didnt post that for "Instructional" purposes or to brag.............unlike you!! you brag over notching & dropping brush 

We all have done the math (even at the other site) & of the um-teen videos you have posted not one of your "extreme" drops (LOL) even compare!!!!

50 pages of this BS????? this site really has gone down the drain!!!




LXT................


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Yeah, Murph NEVER posts, he's all talk.





Well Finally...........something outta you that we all can agree on!! So Danno, you asked me what I did the other day & I posted it.....now how bout you? Lets stick with treework uh? cause we dont care to see a rabbit that you put a dress on!!!!



LXT..........


----------



## ropensaddle

derwoodii said:


> [video]http://www.scottstree.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60:scott-a-larry-plant-qthe-big-oneq&catid=40:video-gallery&Itemid=73[/video]



Lmao I've done a couple questionable in my day but though he did plan you could see the relief in his eyes when it field goaled. I would do it on murph's insurance lol not mine


----------



## Tree Pig

This is all I have to say.

[video=youtube;fchBUjqmfq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fchBUjqmfq0[/video]


----------



## murphy4trees

Del_ said:


> I was working the math Murph and added all of your videos and photos and the total came to a small percentage of what should be called 'Extreme precision falling'.
> 
> 
> Here's extreme precision felling:



I talked to Roger about that... he said he had a 14' window at 63 feet... My 4' window was at 50', though his was a bigger tree, mine was a tighter drop.. Noticed he called Dave to do the felling ... and of course Dave hit it dead center.. which really any good faller will say, is no big deal.. Its only when there is valuable property in the mix that people get all worked up. I've had some thanks be to God moments with heavy backleaners and such, BUT I never fall to my knees in prayer.. cause I wouldn't have made the cut if I didn't expect it to work...


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> I talked to Roger about that... he said he had a 14' window at 63 feet... My 4' window was at 50', though his was a bigger tree, mine was a tighter drop.. Noticed he called Dave to do the felling ... and of course Dave hit it dead center.. which really any good faller will say, is no big deal.. Its only when there is valuable property in the mix that people get all worked up. I've had some thanks be to God moments with heavy backleaners and such, BUT I never fall to my knees in prayer.. cause I wouldn't have made the cut if I didn't expect it to work...



Your humility is truly remarkable.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Del_ said:


> I was working the math Murph and added all of your videos and photos and the total came to a small percentage of what should be called 'Extreme precision falling'.
> 
> 
> Here's extreme precision felling:



Looks like he hit the road though. Pretty sure that means he's a terrible cutter.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like he hit the road though. Pretty sure that means he's a terrible cutter.



Yeah he SUCKS!otstir:


----------



## treeclimber101

Wow 34+ pages and thats the first impressive pic I've seen .....


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like he hit the road though. Pretty sure that means he's a terrible cutter.





LOL, Yeah I imagine the "brush" end may have grazed the road??? But given the fact that he has true talent & can really do an "extreme Precision" drop....well that can be forgiven!! Ya just got to wonder why he dont do "instructional" videos 

Ooooh thats right, theres this guy out east in PA who does that stuff.....just on a much smaller scale, has alot of fans that think he`s the best :msp_love: we call em wood riders! LMFAO....



LXT...............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> LOL, Yeah I imagine the "brush" end may have grazed the road??? But given the fact that he has true talent & can really do an "extreme Precision" drop....well that can be forgiven!! Ya just got to wonder why he dont do "instructional" videos
> 
> Ooooh thats right, theres this guy out east in PA who does that stuff.....just on a much smaller scale, has alot of fans that think he`s the best :msp_love: we call em wood riders! LMFAO....
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............




lol. That's funny, but srsly, the way you talk, smackin one in the street is a jailable offense. #### your culdesac, that's where my tree goes.


----------



## murphy4trees

mine too, 3 & 4 etc...


----------



## lone wolf

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like he hit the road though. Pretty sure that means he's a terrible cutter.



No climber?


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> lol. That's funny, but srsly, the way you talk, smackin one in the street is a jailable offense. #### your culdesac, that's where my tree goes.




Well Blakes...... where I live if you drop a 30-40ft spar of sizeable DBH into the street, SERIOUSLY.....they will say #### you & here is your fine, if thats permittable out your way....then I need to move to where being professional means just droppin em anywhere...LMFAO _Whats the matter officer? nobody needed to drive down this PUBLIC road anyway, some cold/hot patch will have that fixed in a jiff.....I thought it was legal to block a road with a purposely dropped tree...._ 

it must be quite a site to watch a tree care operation out where droppin em on the road is cool......like a bunch of hillbillies!!! Yep our trade is improving leaps & bounds!!! I think the tree care mags otta showcase that kinda stuff.......LOL

I know....an article on proper pruning by leaving stubs & extrem precision felling by dropping trees into the Interstate!!! a true CEU article there.................LMFAO

LXT............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Well Blakes...... where I live if you drop a 30-40ft spar of sizeable DBH into the street, SERIOUSLY.....they will say #### you & here is your fine, if thats permittable out your way....then I need to move to where being professional means just droppin em anywhere...LMFAO _Whats the matter officer? nobody needed to drive down this PUBLIC road anyway, some cold/hot patch will have that fixed in a jiff.....I thought it was legal to block a road with a purposely dropped tree...._
> 
> it must be quite a site to watch a tree care operation out where droppin em on the road is cool......like a bunch of hillbillies!!! Yep our trade is improving leaps & bounds!!! I think the tree care mags otta showcase that kinda stuff.......LOL
> 
> I know....an article on proper pruning by leaving stubs & extrem precision felling by dropping trees into the Interstate!!! a true CEU article there.................LMFAO
> 
> LXT............



It's called having a pair, Lexy. Jesus, the way you talk about regulations and fees and fines makes Pittsburgh sound like a ####### police state. Paranoid much? ####, if AA can get away with his utter treetardedness down there it can't be that bad. For the record I don't advise dinging up the pavement, or following Murphles "instructional" videos but there's being reasonable about things and there's being LXT about things. There's a big difference there.


----------



## lxt

Del_ said:


> I was working the math Murph and added all of your videos and photos and the total came to a small percentage of what should be called 'Extreme precision falling'.
> 
> 
> Here's extreme precision felling:





Just think he did that with an everyday regular notch that we all use!! Hmmm, woulda thought he`d of needed to incorporate one of those fancy, special type of cuts...........guess real pro`s dont need to be fancy... gosh darnit why didnt he use a skid steer?



LXT.............


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> It's called having a pair, Lexy. Jesus, the way you talk about regulations and fees and fines makes Pittsburgh sound like a ####### police state. Paranoid much? ####, if AA can get away with his utter treetardedness down there it can't be that bad. For the record I don't advise dinging up the pavement, or following Murphles "instructional" videos but there's being reasonable about things and there's being LXT about things. There's a big difference there.



Easy there ole boy, ya might rattle some smarts into that head of yers..........you are the one that said #### it & Ill put a tree into a cul de sac & there ya go............more or less!!

Im just stating the obvious & if you dont condone Murphs street tree dropping attitude then why come to his defense? theres nothing about having a PAIR in what you are defending then "for the record" you dont advise.....so what is your ####ing point??? Cause I dont think you had one to begin with...........thats being blakey (Flakey), C`mon..........!

bottom line is if you lack the ability to remove portions of the tree that when you drop it will cause damage then you need to engage in another profession & if you think its ok to just drop trees in the road cause you lack the skill to properly bring it down thats not having a PAIR in my book, thats just being a HACK............show me where AA purposely drops a tree into the road, what he does on private property for hire is tween him & the home owner............when you put something in the road....that affects the public!

I think my post just put a point to what you thought was nothing & you didnt like it...............cause it was the truth & its what we have been talking about in regards to murphs posts/vids, in this case I made the truth funny!!!


LXT...............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Easy there ole boy, ya might rattle some smarts into that head of yers..........you are the one that said #### it & Ill put a tree into a cul de sac & there ya go............more or less!!
> 
> Im just stating the obvious & if you dont condone Murphs street tree dropping attitude then why come to his defense? theres nothing about having a PAIR in what you are defending then "for the record" you dont advise.....so what is your ####ing point??? Cause I dont think you had one to begin with...........thats being blakey (Flakey), C`mon..........!
> 
> bottom line is if you lack the ability to remove portions of the tree that when you drop it will cause damage then you need to engage in another profession & if you think its ok to just drop trees in the road cause you lack the skill to properly bring it down thats not having a PAIR in my book, thats just being a HACK............show me where AA purposely drops a tree into the road, what he does on private property for hire is tween him & the home owner............when you put something in the road....that affects the public!
> 
> I think my post just put a point to what you thought was nothing & you didnt like it...............cause it was the truth & its what we have been talking about in regards to murphs posts/vids, in this case I made the truth funny!!!
> 
> 
> LXT...............



Defending Murph? No that guy's a crazy bastard, I'd do no such thing. But I digress, you are missing the point, and also use far to many periods and exclamation points in your posts which make you seem frenetic and unstable. I'm fairly certain I wouldn't want to meet you in person. You might shiv me if I don't do the secret tree mans handshake exactly right. And I'm digressing again, the point is that you are a paranoid idiot if you think dropping a tree on the street is gonna bring the 5 0 and their choppers and guns and pencils and riot gear down on ya. Be real here. It'll be cleaned up in a minute and Miss "I'm late for my OBGYN appointment" can set tight in her beamer while the boys clear that #### up. #### yer cul-de-sac.


----------



## NCTREE

Calm down lx dont go giving yourself a heart attack again. It's just not worth it. You try to take everything beyond reason and blow it up like ya did yer heart. Screw the road, the public can deal and yer the biggest ass ole I never met. Oo yeah are you like this when you drink cause if I ever drank with I'd think I'd have to smack myself in the head with a glass bottle.


----------



## murphy4trees

does he really have a heart? guess anything's possible


----------



## M.D. Vaden

murphy4trees said:


> EXTREME precision in tree falling.mov - YouTube
> 
> first 18 seconds show a slow motion tree falling... target was a 4' round of wood, distance over 50' from the hinge to the center of the target. Round was split perfectly in half. Second fall is a backleaning maple spar, with a tight LZ between a driveway and a house. third tree was a little back leaning corkscrew willow. These cuts were made in the course of two days.



Good to see your name still kicking around murphy

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Defending Murph? No that guy's a crazy bastard, I'd do no such thing. But I digress, you are missing the point, and also use far to many periods and exclamation points in your posts which make you seem frenetic and unstable. I'm fairly certain I wouldn't want to meet you in person. You might shiv me if I don't do the secret tree mans handshake exactly right. And I'm digressing again, the point is that you are a paranoid idiot if you think dropping a tree on the street is gonna bring the 5 0 and their choppers and guns and pencils and riot gear down on ya. Be real here. It'll be cleaned up in a minute and Miss "I'm late for my OBGYN appointment" can set tight in her beamer while the boys clear that #### up. #### yer cul-de-sac.



Oh Blakey........Look if you wanna drop em in the road or anybody does.....good!!!!!!(enough exclamations for ya?), But its not professional & its unnecessary.......(more periods) thats why I think they should showcase that action & highlight it in the TCIA mag, here if 5 0 as you put it comes around the corner & you just dropped a tree or if someone complains............your screwed, apparently not in some of the areas where you guys work, do what ya want I dont have to see it or pay for it!



NCTREE said:


> Calm down lx dont go giving yourself a heart attack again. It's just not worth it. You try to take everything beyond reason and blow it up like ya did yer heart. Screw the road, the public can deal and yer the biggest ass ole I never met. Oo yeah are you like this when you drink cause if I ever drank with I'd think I'd have to smack myself in the head with a glass bottle.



Didnt have a heart attack, they caught the problem before such & any undue stress was prolly related to the "hacks" in my area ruining the trade, not trying to argue just telling ya its not professional & here you would get tattled on & fined, thats all & that my opinion is if one resorts to dropping trees in the road/driveway cause they have no skill they should engage in another vocation



murphy4trees said:


> does he really have a heart? guess anything's possible



LOL, yes & it has been refreshed to aide in the combat of hacks, ya know its bad enough that I have to bid against a premier tree service down here & hear what that person has told the home owners.............try dealing with that? then I have the likes of people on here trying to defend stubs, dropping trees in the road & thinking im the paranoid, taking it beyond reason type...LOL 

& these are the ones who complain about our trade going to hell due to illegals & hacks, Ill bet if a picture of latinos dropping a tree on the road was showed here everyone would yell "illegal hacks" but then defend a "legal hack" LOL



M.D. Vaden said:


> Good to see your name still kicking around murphy
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



Oh God...............the orchard ladder, gardner club speaker has arrived 





LXT............(oops more periods)


----------



## lxt

Well now that I provided rebuttals..........sheesh, maybe we can get back on topic pertaining to the thread, I guess in different places its done in different ways & no matter how unprofessional it is to most I guess if thats your way of doing it.....god bless ya!

The real truth is I have seen an influx of new services with no skill set, they buy bucket trucks or towable lifts & whalla they are a tree service. their thoughts of rigging are using anything that will hold a limb (chocker cables, nylon straps, dog chain, etc..) & for the most part it works............I call em hacks, but they call themselves professionals.

The same types will stub over a norway/silver maple, top an oak tree, spike trims & make flush cuts..........I call em hacks, but they call themselves professionals. Ive witnessed them drop huge spars directly into the back of their pickup trucks, watched them drop trees across the road, across land bridges & on to gaurd rails. Ive seen them operate without PPE & in traffic areas they provide no cones or signs but instead have the guy who runs the tractor/skidsteer direct traffic with a mechanics rag while smoking a cig.........I call them Hacks, they call themselves professional

I have had the pleasure of being part of this site & have witnessed the same display/statements in posts of many on here who have joined the tree care ranks & are for the most part new to the trade, Yep you guessed it, I call them hacks, but they think they are professionals! For the betterment of this trade many need to go away its just that with a bad economy everyone is doing what they can to make a living & thats unfortunate for those of us who have been doing tree care our whole lives, I just call it as I see it & mean no harm...............but it is the actions of one who can at times represent many, ask me I know..2 letters for ya-------AA




Be safe & stay healthy


LXT.............


----------



## millbilly

lxt said:


> Well now that I provided rebuttals..........sheesh, maybe we can get back on topic pertaining to the thread, I guess in different places its done in different ways & no matter how unprofessional it is to most I guess if thats your way of doing it.....god bless ya!




How do you think a profesional painter feels? The ones that have spent their lives, working on their trade. A roller, a ladder,and a coffee can and your in buisness. At least our profession you need a pickup truck and chainsaw. I think that alone keeps alot of the riff raff out.


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> How do you think a profesional painter feels? The ones that have spent their lives, working on their trade. A roller, a ladder,and a coffee can and your in buisness. At least our profession you need a pickup truck and chainsaw. I think that alone keeps alot of the riff raff out.



Guess it all depends on your definition of riff raff... I thought that was a prerequisite....


----------



## murphy4trees

M.D. Vaden said:


> Good to see your name still kicking around murphy
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



You too Mario.... we go way back... I think the only other old timer is _______________________(names have been changed to protect the innocent)____________________________________... changed his handle from Treeco to Del Corbin then just to Del.. guess he's under cover.. Or maybe its a "the artist formerly known as prince" thing.


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> How do you think a profesional painter feels? The ones that have spent their lives, working on their trade. A roller, a ladder,and a coffee can and your in buisness. At least our profession you need a pickup truck and chainsaw. I think that alone keeps alot of the riff raff out.



By riff raff would you at all be referring to the type of guy that ties a tree to 2 bumpers and smokes the tires and takes it 30ft by luck


----------



## Iustinian

it is very frustrating when during economic downturns, people buy a pick up truck and a chainsaw and presume to do business in this trade. It is offensive that they have so little respect for those of us that do this professionally so little respect for what we do.


----------



## murphy4trees

Iustinian said:


> it is very frustrating when during economic downturns, people buy a pick up truck and a chainsaw and presume to do business in this trade. It is offensive that they have so little respect for those of us that do this professionally so little respect for what we do.



I think you're taking this far too personally.... This is supposed to be a free country.... "pursuit of happiness" and all..... what's more free and happy than a man with a rope, saddle, chainsaw, tree and an f-250 (7.3 diesel of course)..?????


----------



## murphy4trees

IN America you're allowed to start a tree service.. with that little bit of stuff... who knows maybe you'll even get good one day... in free market capitalism, competition is good, it makes us all strive to be as efficient as possible .. good for the customer and good for us.. With all the big equipment that established firms have, its getting harder to compete when you start like that.. Good for anyone that can do it.. It would be nice if they knew something about tree though


----------



## murphy4trees

there's a big name tree co around here that single handedly drove the price of big removals down by 25-35%.. Other contractors hate him.. I don't ... even with the rumors that he got going by selling big drugs and washing the money by paying his employees $10/hr on the books and the rest in cash. Tough to compete with someone like that with 2 cranes, four 75'+ bucket trucks , 250 hp chippers etc... Local stihl dealer told me the guy drives around with bullet proof glass cause he's received death threats.. I don't begrudge the guy.. we all had to step up our game to compete and I learned a lot about doing tree work efficiently because of the financial pressure..

One of the things I learned was how to drop big trees in the street.. right where he'd be parking his crane.. HAHA.. its a sweet feeling to beat him on price and still make $100/man/hr+...


----------



## NCTREE

murphy4trees said:


> there's a big name tree co around here that single handedly drove the price of big removals down by 25-35%.. Other contractors hate him.. I don't ... even with the rumors that he got going by selling big drugs and washing the money by paying his employees $10/hr on the books and the rest in cash. Tough to compete with someone like that with 2 cranes, four 75'+ bucket trucks , 250 hp chippers etc... Local stihl dealer told me the guy drives around with bullet proof glass cause he's received death threats.. I don't begrudge the guy.. we all had to step up our game to compete and I learned a lot about doing tree work efficiently because of the financial pressure..
> 
> One of the things I learned was how to drop big trees in the street.. right where he'd be parking his crane.. HAHA.. its a sweet feeling to beat him on price and still make $100/man/hr+...



i know who your talking about, he's been coming into my area trying to takeover the market. I have some friends in the marketing and advertising biz. he was looking to team up with a tree co in the area not to long ago. I was ask if I wanted in on the deal and I said Hell NO! Guys around here would undercut the hell out if him and run him out of town.


----------



## murphy4trees

I've stopped to see his stumps and can say with certainty that he has at least one guy that does not understand event he basics of how to make a good notch and back cut. I could say that about a lot of comapies around here.. Its amazing how that basic skill set and understanding is so lacking in pro arbs around here. Me log loader told me that 90% of the logs he picks up are from trees that were cut down to 10' (or wherever they could be dropped without hurting anything).. I think its much different in the PNW, where most arbs have been trained by or worked with pro timber fallers..


----------



## arborjockey

murphy4trees said:


> IN America you're allowed to start a tree service.. with that little bit of stuff... who knows maybe you'll even get good one day... in free market capitalism, competition is good, it makes us all strive to be as efficient as possible .. good for the customer and good for us.. With all the big equipment that established firms have, its getting harder to compete when you start like that.. Good for anyone that can do it.. It would be nice if they knew something about tree though



Your 1st two sentences make sence but what the hell are you talking about after that? Its good for the customer to have their trees hacked by someone who "would be nice if knew something about tree work." Free market yes. Starting a buisness in the tree world without LOTS of prevouse experience is complete stupidity and should be treated as such. Yeah he ruined your tree and yeah he cut his leg but at least he's out there trying:msp_thumbdn:
Keep that noise in P.A.


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> I think you're taking this far too personally.... This is supposed to be a free country....



Hmmm...taking it personally? tell that to a coal miner or truck driver when the scabs cross the line! key phrase in 2nd sentence "Suppose to be".........yep that sums it up!




murphy4trees said:


> I've stopped to see his stumps and can say with certainty that he has at least one guy that does not understand event he basics of how to make a good notch and back cut. I could say that about a lot of comapies around here.. Its amazing how that basic skill set and understanding is so lacking in pro arbs around here. Me log loader told me that 90% of the logs he picks up are from trees that were cut down to 10' (or wherever they could be dropped without hurting anything).. I think its much different in the PNW, where most arbs have been trained by or worked with pro timber fallers..




You drive around & look at the competitions stumps to judge their notch & drop techniques?  first off you have too much time on yer hands & by your own admittance this "is suppose to be a free country" SOooo if you can drop em on the road, why cant they notch & drop how they want to? Funny, how you mention "skill set" & "Lacking understanding"............Kinda what I was saying about dropping in the road.................guess its ok to put a spin on it when it serves ya!!! LMFAO



LXT...........


----------



## murphy4trees

Ya, I AM always checking other tree guys' cuts out.. I grind a lot of stumps, some as a subcontractor and see a lot of cuts that indicate no knowlege of bascis fallign technique.. When the log truck shows up with half a load, I ask.. who cut these logs??? 

And we all have too much time on our hands or we wouldn't have run this thread to 36 pages.. HAHA


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> there's a big name tree co around here that single handedly drove the price of big removals down by 25-35%.. Other contractors hate him.. I don't ... even with the rumors that he got going by selling big drugs and washing the money by paying his employees $10/hr on the books and the rest in cash. Tough to compete with someone like that with 2 cranes, four 75'+ bucket trucks , 250 hp chippers etc... Local stihl dealer told me the guy drives around with bullet proof glass cause he's received death threats.. I don't begrudge the guy.. we all had to step up our game to compete and I learned a lot about doing tree work efficiently because of the financial pressure..
> 
> One of the things I learned was how to drop big trees in the street.. right where he'd be parking his crane.. HAHA.. its a sweet feeling to beat him on price and still make $100/man/hr+...



Yeah, well, yer positive attitude is really pissing me off.:msp_tongue:

But I don't really give a hoot about Rick nor do I buy into any rumours... sure as hell ain't gonna work for him though... well maybe as a sub here and there but he ain't going for that.


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Ya, I AM always checking other tree guys' cuts out.. I grind a lot of stumps, some as a subcontractor and see a lot of cuts that indicate no knowlege of bascis fallign technique.. When the log truck shows up with half a load, I ask.. who cut these logs???
> 
> And we all have too much time on our hands or we wouldn't have run this thread to 36 pages.. HAHA



See? yer a troll. :eek2:


----------



## millbilly

treemandan said:


> Yeah, well, yer positive attitude is really pissing me off.:msp_tongue:
> 
> But I don't really give a hoot about Rick nor do I buy into any rumours... sure as hell ain't gonna work for him though... well maybe as a sub here and there but he ain't going for that.



Is Kcir's really less expensive? You can dump your chips there too! I think hes a great guy. He is what we call our hero, he can do all those big removals. The only time I lose work to him is when I don't want the job. I will take my two $600 removals anyday over $3800 dollar crane job, and put more money in my pocket.


----------



## treemandan

millbilly said:


> Is Kcir's really less expensive? You can dump your chips there too! I think hes a great guy. He is what we call our hero, he can do all those big removals. The only time I lose work to him is when I don't want the job. I will take my two $600 removals anyday over $3800 dollar crane job, and put more money in my pocket.


 He don't do any of that stuff. The only real problem I have with the guy is I doubt he has ever been up a tree... and his top rate is only 25 per hour.


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> Ya, I AM always checking other tree guys' cuts out.. I grind a lot of stumps, some as a subcontractor and see a lot of cuts that indicate no knowlege of bascis fallign technique.. When the log truck shows up with half a load, I ask.. who cut these logs???
> 
> And we all have too much time on our hands or we wouldn't have run this thread to 36 pages.. HAHA





Well atleast your honest, whats funny though is you saying that "others" cuts show no knowledge of basic felling techniques........wonder what they thought when they viewed that "skidsteer" pullover that went wrong?  & I have to agree about the too much time on our hands part!!!


LXT.........


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> He don't do any of that stuff. The only real problem I have with the guy is I doubt he has ever been up a tree... and his top rate is only 25 per hour.





why would he not being up a tree bother ya? hell, just tell him to drop em in the road, that climbing & rigging stuff is way over rated, a good notch and some basic felling skills...........####, he`d be golden out in your neck of the woods!!! 



LXT........


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> He don't do any of that stuff. The only real problem I have with the guy is I doubt he has ever been up a tree... and his top rate is only 25 per hour.



His reach extends all the way down here , there was a tree service in GLOUCSTER CITY NJ named Rick's and he sued the guy or least thats what I was told , I mean this old man had been working with that name for like 30 some odd years ...


----------



## treeclimber101

Now that I know murphs checks out cuts the next time I am over in Newtown I am gonna carve #### you Murphlet on the bottom of my flush cut and leave it curbside :msp_sneaky:


----------



## murphy4trees

Iustinian said:


> Felling vs rigging = less risk in rigging it down, period, no matter how much knowledge and skill in felling you claim to have. Some risks are bigger than others depending on the tree, but I'd really like to hear how you are going to explain how felling most trees is safer than rigging them down. No matter how much skill and knowledge you claim to have, its still a risk, much more than rigging it down properly. Climbing is a risk. You can throw all the knowledge and skill at any tree that you want to, but it doesn't eliminate the inherent risk involved in felling the thing.
> 
> Felling is obviously the fastest way to get it on the ground, but once its there you have to deal with the limbs stabbed into the ground, cutting the tensioned wood as the weight of the rest of the tree is laying on it, fighting the brush out from under the log, and fixing the turf damage, especially if you are bringing your skidloader in.



You can name drop all you want, but that's one of the most stupid posts ever. Set a pull line or two with the slingshot, get everyone out of the DZ and the drop the tree.. sometimes the faller isn't even in the DZ.. No climbing = no chance of a fall or struck by on the ground... less fatigue is a big safety issue, and my skid loader doesn't damage the turf! I use mats when needed and padding logs etc... Your game is ten years old!


----------



## treeclimber101

[video=youtube_share;0Gu_u8aSpUs]http://youtu.be/0Gu_u8aSpUs[/video] WAY MORE EXTREME THAN ANY CRAP YOU'VE EVER POSTED


----------



## Iustinian

murphy4trees said:


> You can name drop all you want, but that's one of the most stupid posts ever. Set a pull line or two with the slingshot, get everyone out of the DZ and the drop the tree.. sometimes the faller isn't even in the DZ.. No climbing = no chance of a fall or struck by on the ground... less fatigue is a big safety issue, and my skid loader doesn't damage the turf! I use mats when needed and padding logs etc... Your game is ten years old!



My game is ten years old? I dont think so -- how many hacks and landscapers are out there felling trees like you are? lots. How many people have the wherewithal to climb and rig? nowhere near as many. Those guys have the knowledge and skills to fell long before they will ever have the skills and knowledge to climb and rig, many of them will continue to fell and never learn to climb. Why? takes more "athleticism" lol. Theres a whole lot more guys out there than can fell trees than there are guys out there that can climb and rig them, so you're in a larger group that also includes hacks. 

You've proven nothing, except that you've gone backwards if you were ever a climber. 

Across one season, a tree service is going to need a climber/aerial truck for the majority of their work -- the trees that can be felled (even by your "standards") in reality are few and far between. If not, why do you even have a bucket truck then? 

Ignoring all the damage to adjacent trees, turf, and landscaping that you are doing -- watching you drop trees into spaces the size of football fields is still not impressive and falls far short from "extreme precision felling". lmfao.

Your game is weak.


----------



## treemandan

Iustinian said:


> My game is ten years old? I dont think so -- how many hacks and landscapers are out there felling trees like you are? lots. How many people have the wherewithal to climb and rig? nowhere near as many. Those guys have the knowledge and skills to fell long before they will ever have the skills and knowledge to climb and rig, many of them will continue to fell and never learn to climb. Why? takes more "athleticism" lol. Theres a whole lot more guys out there than can fell trees than there are guys out there that can climb and rig them, so you're in a larger group that also includes hacks.
> 
> You've proven nothing, except that you've gone backwards if you were ever a climber.
> 
> Across one season, a tree service is going to need a climber/aerial truck for the majority of their work -- the trees that can be felled (even by your "standards") in reality are few and far between. If not, why do you even have a bucket truck then?
> 
> Ignoring all the damage to adjacent trees, turf, and landscaping that you are doing -- watching you drop trees into spaces the size of football fields is still not impressive and falls far short from "extreme precision felling". lmfao.
> 
> Your game is weak.



Is dem boys over at the TB filling yer head with this nonsense? Yer so green I can smell it from here. Its Ok, I ain't trying to put you down, make you feel bad or anything like that. You are doing a fine job BUT it don't sound like you are considering all the varibles. And I can't tell what they are, you have to learn them yourself AND when you do then you'll know AND when you do you will find that you want to overcome them you will find yourself doing the things that you deemed insane in the past AND you will do them without batting an eyelash THEN you will know what makes a great poker player THEN you will BE the ball, na na na na na. 
Me? Sure you bet I am amazed at what I can get away with. You should see the #### I pull, it would make you fall right out yer panties. I'll block the road, tell them mother####ers to go the other way and drop it in the neighbor's yard if I want. #### it. This ain't Burger King. This here is some Daniel Boone #### and you know what happened to him don'tcha.

And once again i implore X to chill. Oh please oh please. Everything is gonna be allright. I know we all get tight and we should but man o sheveitz dude... give yourself a break. Are you still climbing? Who you got working with you? I wish I could help you out, I really do.


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> [video=youtube_share;0Gu_u8aSpUs]http://youtu.be/0Gu_u8aSpUs[/video] WAY MORE EXTREME THAN ANY CRAP YOU'VE EVER POSTED



Extremely stupid.. having a groundie in a baseball hat run through the DZ with his back to the tree! I'd drop that tree 100 out of 100 times, easy..... without all the pumping away on those come-alongs...


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Is dem boys over at the TB filling yer head with this nonsense? Yer so green I can smell it from here. Its Ok, I ain't trying to put you down, make you feel bad or anything like that. You are doing a fine job BUT it don't sound like you are considering all the varibles. And I can't tell what they are, you have to learn them yourself AND when you do then you'll know AND when you do you will find that you want to overcome them you will find yourself doing the things that you deemed insane in the past AND you will do them without batting an eyelash THEN you will know what makes a great poker player THEN you will BE the ball, na na na na na.
> Me? Sure you bet I am amazed at what I can get away with. You should see the #### I pull, it would make you fall right out yer panties. I'll block the road, tell them mother####ers to go the other way and drop it in the neighbor's yard if I want. #### it. This ain't Burger King. This here is some Daniel Boone #### and you know what happened to him don'tcha.
> 
> And once again i implore X to chill. Oh please oh please. Everything is gonna be allright. I know we all get tight and we should but man o sheveitz dude... give yourself a break. Are you still climbing? Who you got working with you? I wish I could help you out, I really do.



It's about time you speak up boyyy I thought you were beginning to agree these tights.


----------



## Scrat

Cant believe this thread is still going......


----------



## murphy4trees

just wait til I figure out how to post pics of a couple trees Dave and I did today.. (actually yesterday as of 10 minutes ago) Its gonna go fir sure then! Two nice sized Norway maples with wide canopies.. we dumped every limb and got into some wood without one branch being moved on the ground.. ONE BIG MESS! Piece of cake to clean up with the skid steer! Dave shot a couple nice pics from the bucket, though I did all the bucket work...


----------



## murphy4trees

here's the mess (hopefully)


----------



## murphy4trees

and here it is mostly cleaned up.. we filled the chip box... took somewhere under 2 hours to get that mess out of the backyard, wood piles in the neighboring parking lot etc.. No one broke a sweat! Gotta drop the trunks and rake up today..


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like fun murph... "extremely" simple, but fun! 

I've been letting one of my guys run the tractor more and more lately. Should be a big help. I'm trying to get away from doing everything myself. 

I'm surprized you don't have a rotating grapple for the track machine?


----------



## murphy4trees

The usual op is a wizard.. I would get a rotating grapple if us mere mortals had to run it.. the grapple bucket moves grindings, rakings, and can get under a mess like that, push it into a pile then grab it.. one bucket keeps things simple.. would like to demo the rotating grapple though.. any suggestions???


----------



## avason

Why did your customer want it down? Just wondering.


----------



## murphy4trees

That is not a pretty answer.. I didn't sell the job, so I didn't ask why.. both trees were co-doms with cables. one was real bad at the crotch.. lots of decay.. looked like nothing holding it but the cables.. So I didn't feel too bad about losing that one.. the other one could have been preserved.. maybe the salesman thought it was easier to remove than prune. Like I said... not pretty


----------



## millbilly

Maybe dense shade can't grow grass, Shallow exposed roots, very dirty tree clogging gutters, poor health , shouldnt have been planted there in the first place, not enough room for both trees.


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> Extremely stupid.. having a groundie in a baseball hat run through the DZ with his back to the tree! I'd drop that tree 100 out of 100 times, easy..... without all the pumping away on those come-alongs...



Well we are talking about "that guy" and needless to say he marches to the beat of a different drum ..


----------



## treeclimber101

avason said:


> Why did your customer want it down? Just wondering.


Why is RERUN in the picture break dancing ???? I mean was he that excited to see them gone that he felt the need to do the JIG


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> The usual op is a wizard.. I would get a rotating grapple if us mere mortals had to run it.. the grapple bucket moves grindings, rakings, and can get under a mess like that, push it into a pile then grab it.. one bucket keeps things simple.. would like to demo the rotating grapple though.. any suggestions???



No suggestions really.. a buddy of mine has a Ryan's grapple that he seems pretty happy with though. 

I'm just looking into different options for upgrading some equipment, and the track machines have always kinda interested me. I would still keep the tractor too though, as that has its own advantages. If I had two machines, I could use my equipment trailer like a log trailer, and just unload at the shop with the tractor (or track machine).


----------



## treeman75

I have a s600tx with a BMG and love it! I will never be with out one. The BMG that I have works great it has rotater but not hydraulic. You really dont need it you learn how to manipulate the grapple. I would call Dave at branch manager attachments


----------



## Rickytree

tree MDS said:


> No suggestions really.. a buddy of mine has a Ryan's grapple that he seems pretty happy with though.
> 
> I'm just looking into different options for upgrading some equipment, and the track machines have always kinda interested me. I would still keep the tractor too though, as that has its own advantages. If I had two machines, I could use my equipment trailer like a log trailer, and just unload at the shop with the tractor (or track machine).




What about a large dump trailer with high sides and tie down for equipment. I got a 14 foot with 3 foot sides and I can put my tractor right inside.


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> What about a large dump trailer with high sides and tie down for equipment. I got a 14 foot with 3 foot sides and I can put my tractor right inside.



Yeah i want a nice tandem dual with 6 foot sides but it will have to wait I wan't mine to be pintle so i can hook it to bucket truck


----------



## Rickytree

Bought mine for 8k and then put another 1200 for the gas powered hydraulics. Works awesome so fast. and most importantly dependable..


----------



## avason

murphy4trees said:


> That is not a pretty answer.. I didn't sell the job, so I didn't ask why.. both trees were co-doms with cables. one was real bad at the crotch.. lots of decay.. looked like nothing holding it but the cables.. So I didn't feel too bad about losing that one.. the other one could have been preserved.. maybe the salesman thought it was easier to remove than prune. Like I said... not pretty



Thnx...just looked like a nice shade tree that wasn't nxt to any buildings.


----------



## Iustinian

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah i want a nice tandem dual with 6 foot sides but it will have to wait I wan't mine to be pintle so i can hook it to bucket truck



jsyk those dump trailers with pintles sit up off the ground quite a bit higher than the ball hitch type. just makes it a bit more difficult to load a wheeled uni-loader into. 

I personally dont care for dump trailers at all for what we do, just one more thing to haul around, and its harder to get it into places than my little dump truck which cost a fraction of the price of one of those things. We sold tons of double-ground whole tree chips last year and it was way easier to deliver them with the one-ton dump truck than the dump trailer. I can think of a lot better ways to spend $8k, but they are fairly versatile in using for other things besides tree work if you're planning on doing other things with it.


----------



## Rickytree

Iustinian said:


> jsyk those dump trailers with pintles sit up off the ground quite a bit higher than the ball hitch type. just makes it a bit more difficult to load a wheeled uni-loader into.
> 
> I personally dont care for dump trailers at all for what we do, just one more thing to haul around, and its harder to get it into places than my little dump truck which cost a fraction of the price of one of those things. We sold tons of double-ground whole tree chips last year and it was way easier to deliver them with the one-ton dump truck than the dump trailer. I can think of a lot better ways to spend $8k, but they are fairly versatile in using for other things besides tree work if you're planning on doing other things with it.



ball and pinto don't decide if the trailer is higher. the design of the trailer does. If you are going to be bringin a tractor to the job on something wouldn't it be better to be able to something in it. Cheap insurance and can haul 6 tons


----------



## Iustinian

Rickytree said:


> ball and pinto don't decide if the trailer is higher. the design of the trailer does. If you are going to be bringin a tractor to the job on something wouldn't it be better to be able to something in it. Cheap insurance and can haul 6 tons



I don't disagree with you, but the ones with pintles typically sit higher. Just something I've noticed. 

cheaper insurance and also avoids the $1,800 licensing fees that a heavy grapple truck incurs, albeit less efficient. Not a bad way to get started, but w/ the $8k it takes to buy a new one I think a guy would make more money faster getting a chip truck and chipper and sub out the wood hauling ($200-400/load here for a large grapple truck) rather than buying a dump trailer and relying on that from day one hauling the whole thing off like I've seen a few guys do.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Iustinian said:


> I don't disagree with you, but the ones with pintles typically sit higher. Just something I've noticed.
> 
> cheaper insurance and also avoids the $1,800 licensing fees that a heavy grapple truck incurs, albeit less efficient. Not a bad way to get started, but w/ the $8k it takes to buy a new one I think a guy would make more money faster getting a chip truck and chipper and sub out the wood hauling ($200-400/load here for a large grapple truck) rather than buying a dump trailer and relying on that from day one hauling the whole thing off like I've seen a few guys do.




Depends what you need a trailer for. Mine doubles as an equipment hauler. I bought my 16 foot, 16,000lb dump trailer brand new for $9K. An equipment trailer rated to that weight runs $5-7K depending on options. Kinda stupid not to spend a few extra G's and make it pull double duty. Much easier to load than a chip box and I can pull it with my bucket truck or my pickup. 

And I have no idea what you're on about with the pintle vs. ball hookup. Mine's a pintle, but I could have just as easily ordered it for a ball, the only thing it would change is the configuration of the tongue. I guarantee you they are not going to redo how the axles are attached to the frame because you want a pintle hook.


----------



## tree MDS

Rickytree said:


> What about a large dump trailer with high sides and tie down for equipment. I got a 14 foot with 3 foot sides and I can put my tractor right inside.



Is that a CDL trailer though? Trying to stay away from that.


----------



## Rickytree

tree MDS said:


> Is that a CDL trailer though? Trying to stay away from that.



Do you mean it's needs a safety sticker every year, then yes. Everything that is used in the business needs one. Well except my chipper. I think?!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Is that a CDL trailer though? Trying to stay away from that.



He's from Canadia, eh?, I don't think he would be a reliable source for info on US DOT laws. Most US CDL drivers aren't either. lol


----------



## flushcut

Just to add I have a 14' 14k dump trailer that hauls my mini to the job and wood off the job and back for the mini. I am very happy with a DT the labor savings and the versatility is hard to beat.


----------



## murphy4trees

what your mini wants to be when it grows up!

turf friendly tree care .mov - YouTube


----------



## millbilly

murphy4trees said:


> what your mini wants to be when it grows up!
> 
> turf friendly tree care .mov - YouTube



Im not knockin you, just hoping to get an answer. Why wouldn't you move the chipper closer to the work? Instead of driving the loader back and forth.


----------



## Rickytree

murphy4trees said:


> what your mini wants to be when it grows up!
> 
> turf friendly tree care .mov - YouTube



What kind of tracks are those? Very nice!


It's a very NICE!!!!!! - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> what your mini wants to be when it grows up!
> 
> turf friendly tree care .mov - YouTube



Lol oh yeah well :bringit: 


View attachment 222132


----------



## arborjockey

millbilly said:


> Im not knockin you, just hoping to get an answer. Why wouldn't you move the chipper closer to the work? Instead of driving the loader back and forth.



Im not knocking you im just saying look at the name of the youtube video then ask again why he didt drive his chipper on the lawn again. 
Nice machine. Used to run one for an out fit in hamiltuckey ohio. Good on grass not great. What a great machine. To much $ and to big for urban work for me. Put my $ in a mini skid.


----------



## millbilly

arborjockey said:


> Im not knocking you im just saying look at the name of the youtube video then ask again why he didt drive his chipper on the lawn again.
> Nice machine. Used to run one for an out fit in hamiltuckey ohio. Good on grass not great. What a great machine. To much $ and to big for urban work for me. Put my $ in a mini skid.



gee you didnt rip the grass up, it goes beyond that, have you ever heard of compaction.


----------



## murphy4trees

Less pressure than a fat man's foot!


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> Im not knockin you, just hoping to get an answer. Why wouldn't you move the chipper closer to the work? Instead of driving the loader back and forth.



We were feeding those big tops directly into the chipper... In order to do that you have to make some hard turns.. Machine does fine on grass, as long as you turn slow and easy.. its often best to set the chipper up on blacktop, in a nice open area so the machine can turn from either side to feed it. That chipper weighs close to 8,000 lbs... on two wheels, that is some serious ground pressure.. I don't put the chipper on the lawn very often and almost never without mats under it..


----------



## murphy4trees

extreme felling was 30 pages ago... we're onto mini skid steers and dump trailers


----------



## arborjockey

millbilly said:


> gee you didnt rip the grass up, it goes beyond that, have you ever heard of compaction.


My islands made of rock....so no. What u hosers run horses up there is that what you do. Let me catch u up. He used the macine so he wouldn't tear up the lawn or OVER compact the soil by driving his chipper and truck on to it . Maybe its rock and loam underneath. I wouldn't over analyze it. Mostly showing off a over $ machine.


----------



## Blakesmaster

murphy4trees said:


> extreme felling was 30 pages ago... we're onto mini skid steers and dump trailers



50 pages or bust, eh Murph? lol I have to say that was one of your most boring videos to date.


----------



## flushcut

murphy4trees said:


> what your mini wants to be when it grows up!
> 
> turf friendly tree care .mov - YouTube



Fear not that is on my shopping list as well. Those RC50 wit turf tracks are awesome indeed! I went with the 800tx for its narrower profile and power for working in wooded lots and a country club I landed.


----------



## murphy4trees

Blakesmaster said:


> 50 pages or bust, eh Murph? lol I have to say that was one of your most boring videos to date.



Ya it is.. Its been up for a couple years and this is the first time I ever made it public...


----------



## murphy4trees

flushcut said:


> Fear not that is on my shopping list as well. Those RC50 wit turf tracks are awesome indeed! I went with the 800tx for its narrower profile and power for working in wooded lots and a country club I landed.



turf tracks are no good in the woods.. for $7K you're not gonna take a chance on splitting them with a small stump.. also no good on rocks, pushing dirt etc... can't move in any kind of snow or ice..


----------



## murphy4trees

took two big tulip spars across a driveway this AM.. had a wide *** DZ in the lawn, BUT that would have meant taking the bigger spar first, which at the time I didn't have enough wood on the ground to prevent significant lawn damage... so I opted to take the smaller tree, maybe 30-32"dbh across the drive, then just used it as to drop the bigger spar on.. as of 2 pm the trees were gone, stumps ground and grindings cleaned up, lawn rakes and what little lawn damage there was, made right with a pitchfork.. 

NO worries.. video is coming shortly..


----------



## millbilly

murphy4trees said:


> took two big tulip spars across a driveway this AM.. had a wide *** DZ in the lawn, BUT that would have meant taking the bigger spar first, which at the time I didn't have enough wood on the ground to prevent significant lawn damage... so I opted to take the smaller tree, maybe 30-32"dbh across the drive, then just used it as to drop the bigger spar on.. as of 2 pm the trees were gone, stumps ground and grindings cleaned up, lawn rakes and what little lawn damage there was, made right with a pitchfork..
> 
> NO worries.. video is coming shortly..



You want to know what works better than a pitch fork? A tool called the garden weasel it twists and lifts. I found two of them in the trash at different times. I now keep one on each truck.


----------



## murphy4trees

WOW... we finally got to lawn repair... it took a while, but I KNEW it was coming...


----------



## Blakesmaster

murphy4trees said:


> WOW... we finally got to lawn repair... it took a while, but I KNEW it was coming...



I use a potato fork. Great for getting under divots and popping them up.


----------



## Zale

Maybe we should change the thread to Extreme Lawn Repair.


----------



## limbwalker54

I have about twenty different mickey thompsons and old truck tires....they work very well for lawn divot PREVENTION


----------



## murphy4trees

how 'bout "extreme lawn preservation".. vid is uploading on youtube now.. link will be posted shortly..


----------



## murphy4trees

tulips across driveway.mov - YouTube

2 large tulips across driveway... just for you LXT!


----------



## murphy4trees

Kristen9854 said:


> I thought I was gonna see some extreme tree felling??? WTF


extreme falling was 30 pages ago.. we're onto extreme lawn preservation


----------



## derwoodii

murphy4trees said:


> extreme falling was 30 pages ago.. we're onto extreme lawn preservation



This threads a getting older like yourself today Murphy4 so happy birthday


----------



## flushcut

murphy4trees said:


> turf tracks are no good in the woods.. for $7K you're not gonna take a chance on splitting them with a small stump.. also no good on rocks, pushing dirt etc... can't move in any kind of snow or ice..



Maybe not in the bush but on a fairway the turf tracks reign supreme .


----------



## murphy4trees

derwoodii said:


> This threads a getting older like yourself today Murphy4 so happy birthday



Thanks Bro...


----------



## treeclimber101

Awesome video murph, but just one question did you fill those lawn dents with stump mulch? I mean I am sure you got upwards of 3k for that work and you couldn't spring for a wheelbarell of decent topsoil and a hand full of seed , tell me I am wrong so I can have some respect ...


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> tulips across driveway.mov - YouTube
> 
> 2 large tulips across driveway... just for you LXT!



Wouldnt expect any less from a hack!! you make AA look like a pro!!




treeclimber101 said:


> Awesome video murph, but just one question did you fill those lawn dents with stump mulch? I mean I am sure you got upwards of 3k for that work and you couldn't spring for a wheelbarell of decent topsoil and a hand full of seed , tell me I am wrong so I can have some respect ...



of course he didnt!!!! he`s Murphy.......ya know, master of nothing but how to do it wrong, he prolly filled those dents with the broken up blacktop from the road on a previous job & told the home owners how much more beneficial the petroleum base of that fill would be on their lawn..............LMFAO




LXT.............


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> Awesome video murph, but just one question did you fill those lawn dents with stump mulch? I mean I am sure you got upwards of 3k for that work and you couldn't spring for a wheelbarell of decent topsoil and a hand full of seed , tell me I am wrong so I can have some respect ...


yes that's wrong ..... and don't bother..


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> yes that's wrong ..... and don't bother..


I am kidding man for real I dog on ya just because man I know that you got your #### together and you don't appear to be a bad guy....


----------



## lxt

treeclimber101 said:


> I am kidding man for real I dog on ya just because man I know that you got your #### together and you don't appear to be a bad guy....





 Wow TC you riding Murphs wood, Danno`s gonna be mad at you..that belongs to him :sweet_kiss:



LXT...........


----------



## treemandan

####ing X. I tell ya, man, ####, dam DAM! We gotta go get him, haul his ass out, get him blinded drunk, blunted the #### up and heavily laid.
I dunno X. You want the number to my shrink/s? Take it from me, you are headed down a long dark tunnel. Come back to the light bubba.

Murph, nice stratagey on them poplars. I know a guy selling 4x8 sheets of Alturnamats for 200 a sheet ( something like that). My stuff is light enough I don't bother with it. I can usually find enough soil on the property with the loader to fill the divots.

An easy way I have found to raise ruts out of lawns is to take a machete, chop around the indentations, roll up the grass, add soil then roll the grass back down.

I have also found that not giving a crap works pretty good too.

X, seriously, see someone about that.


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Wow TC you riding Murphs wood, Danno`s gonna be mad at you..that belongs to him :sweet_kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........


well for some reason I think I went too far with the respect thing , I didn't want to actually piss him off , and as far as the ass kissing goes I think if ol' murph put on the brakes Dans head would be buried to his shoulders in his ass ... Dan may be murphs single biggest fan


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> well for some reason I think I went too far with the respect thing , I didn't want to actually piss him off , and as far as the ass kissing goes I think if ol' murph put on the brakes Dans head would be buried to his shoulders in his ass ... Dan may be murphs single biggest fan



I do dig his style.


----------



## murphy4trees

We could get back to extreme precision on that one.. but it really wasn't... I saw that the gun was slightly off on the first tree's face.. Didn't want to bother with straightening it out, though I easily could have slid the mats over a hair. Tree hit the very edge of a 3' wide mat, making it less than 18" off at something over 60'.. 
Second tree had a lot more play in the DZ.. no real way to measure accuracy there...


----------



## ropensaddle

Ahhh so go's the story


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> ####ing X. I tell ya, man, ####, dam DAM! We gotta go get him, haul his ass out, get him blinded drunk, blunted the #### up and heavily laid.
> I dunno X. You want the number to my shrink/s? Take it from me, you are headed down a long dark tunnel. Come back to the light bubba.
> 
> Murph, nice stratagey on them poplars. I know a guy selling 4x8 sheets of Alturnamats for 200 a sheet ( something like that). My stuff is light enough I don't bother with it. I can usually find enough soil on the property with the loader to fill the divots.
> 
> An easy way I have found to raise ruts out of lawns is to take a machete, chop around the indentations, roll up the grass, add soil then roll the grass back down.
> 
> I have also found that not giving a crap works pretty good too.
> 
> X, seriously, see someone about that.






LOL, Easy Ernest.... dont get your bunny dress in an uproar, Im thinking this is you problem & prolly the cause for the sac zits you need to lance...........stress will do that!! LMFAO.......you are a funny little fella

Ohh, nice reference "long dark tunnel" I wouldnt think anyone else would have more knowledge or experience than you!! 


LXT..............


----------



## treemandan

Haha X is making jokes of no cosequence or bearing. See what I mean? Ya got problems dude. Face em!

Me? Yeah, I am stuck in the 80's. My wife is always saying so. I love the 80's! And perhaps Del can tell us a more up to date way to put them trees on the truck? I dunno if I know.


----------



## lxt

Danno you are awfully up tight??? dude....EASY!!!! dont let Murph cut your airsupply off, Get outta there Danno!!

You`re awfully sensitive for a "Treeman"



LXT.........


----------



## treemandan

Don't even try it X, yer silly games are no match for me.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Don't even try it X, yer silly games are no match for me.




Danno............WTF dude, go put a dress on your rabbit!! no ones playing games with you, half the time no one knows what you`re saying, 1 minute you try & be funny & the next minute you`re a tuff guy & not gonna play games! just do what you do best: praise Murph, foolishly prattle on, lance you sack zits, dress your rabbit, wash the dishes, sell equipment, then nope gonna keep equipment & the list goes on...............

Im thinking you`re AA`s offspring!!




LXT..........


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Danno............WTF dude, go put a dress on your rabbit!! no ones playing games with you, half the time no one knows what you`re saying, 1 minute you try & be funny & the next minute you`re a tuff guy & not gonna play games! just do what you do best: praise Murph, foolishly prattle on, lance you sack zits, dress your rabbit, wash the dishes, sell equipment, then nope gonna keep equipment & the list goes on...............
> 
> Im thinking you`re AA`s offspring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..........


you said prattle ........ Dan def. A tough nut to crack he like one of those real housewives of Pennsylvania ...


----------



## treemandan

Why are you always so pissed off X? Huh? And what is it that makes you The Great Treeman Who Knows Every Godam Thing There Is To Know? Huh?
Don't bother answering as I allready know what's eating you. Its you! Sure there are times when we see some yack off and make fun but you? Sure we are all cynical bastards with no toleration to some degree. Sure we all build oursleves up with BS pretences based on someone elses BS. You are about the most miserable SOB I ever did see. Aww wtf for? Huh? That one I would like an answer to.
Give yourself a pat on the back, #### it, give yourself two... one from me. Hell, you're still alive, somewhat so. Just calm down before you give ME a heart attack. That's one reason I think I have to get out of this work: Everybody is so twerked up over everybody else. 
Jeez, just look at the stuff you are flaming me for. Seriously? A rabbit? A wood chip emmbedded in my nut sack?


----------



## murphy4trees

What ... no discussion of the height of the notch... depth of notch, width of hinge, double cut notch, remote falling and such.. just more schoolyard bll bustin'? OH ya.. this is AS.. that's what "happens here"...

I made this one for LXT, casue he was going off about how it was so unprofessional to drop a tree into a street, etc.. He makes those claims, like he knows what he's talking about, but they are such, that it is clear that he doesn't, to anyone that does.. and of course he's so predictable.. gonna come back with more smack and no substance..


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Why are you always so pissed off X? Huh? And what is it that makes you The Great Treeman Who Knows Every Godam Thing There Is To Know? Huh?
> Don't bother answering as I allready know what's eating you. Its you! Sure there are times when we see some yack off and make fun but you? Sure we are all cynical bastards with no toleration to some degree. Sure we all build oursleves up with BS pretences based on someone elses BS. You are about the most miserable SOB I ever did see. Aww wtf for? Huh? That one I would like an answer to.
> Give yourself a pat on the back, #### it, give yourself two... one from me. Hell, you're still alive, somewhat so. Just calm down before you give ME a heart attack. That's one reason I think I have to get out of this work: Everybody is so twerked up over everybody else.
> Jeez, just look at the stuff you are flaming me for. Seriously? A rabbit? A wood chip emmbedded in my nut sack?




Danno, Im not angry..............####, Im having fun!! I was just poking fun at ya & as far as what you think im flaming ya for.............well, c`mon, dressing up a rabbit, lancing your junk & some of your other posts????? thats some funny off topic crap right there, lighten up............I am alive & having fun!



murphy4trees said:


> What ... no discussion of the height of the notch... depth of notch, width of hinge, double cut notch, remote falling and such.. just more schoolyard bll bustin'? OH ya.. this is AS.. that's what "happens here"...
> 
> I made this one for LXT, casue he was going off about how it was so unprofessional to drop a tree into a street, etc.. He makes those claims, like he knows what he's talking about, but they are such, that it is clear that he doesn't, to anyone that does.. and of course he's so predictable.. gonna come back with more smack and no substance..



Murph, there is no sense in replying to you, danno makes a comment about me thinking I know everything bout tree work? dont know what post gave him that idea? maybe he mistakenly read one of your posts! I dont put up Vids & rarely put up Pics....but to you my lil eddie munster looking tree hack I will out perform you aloft anyday, you couldnt even begin to go about dis-assembling a tree in spot where it matters.

All we see from you is: notch & drop, BS special cuts & damage to everything in your wake...........you wouldnt know how to top cradle a tree, propely prune or how to professionally drop a spar if you had to....... Put up a pic or vid where YOU actually do something that a 1st year apprentice hasnt already done, Substance? Substance......LOL, not one of you fly by night hack videos shows anything with substance.........get a clue Murph, maybe an occupational change?





Del_ said:


> One backcut did seem a bit low but since you got lucky with the drop I didn't bring it up.



C`mon, Luck...........here is where the SMACK talk will happen! thats not luck, thats precision, thats confidence that even when done wrong he`ll spin it & tell you why it was right............He is Murphy, special cuts/Notch & drop, yard & road destroying Hack of suburban Philadelphia! Just another AA in a different area!




LXT............


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> What ... no discussion of the height of the notch... depth of notch, width of hinge, double cut notch, remote falling and such.. just more schoolyard bll bustin'? OH ya.. this is AS.. that's what "happens here"...



why would anyone discuss anything with you? no matter what anyone says you put a spin on it & try to justify the error & stupidity that you display!

Even on other sites Murph, you take a shot to the junk & like a drunk energizer bunny you just keep stumble bumblin on with excuse after excuse to try & make yourself look better. Maybe if you would just be humble & take the constructive criticism & advice you wouldnt be percieved the way you are, some one gives you advice & god forbid it becomes a "Murphy" lesson on why it was done that way & how wrong they are!

I notice all you do is notch & drop.........who cares & if we wanna see that we`ll watch Loggers do it the right way, that would be true precision felling, why dont you provide tutoring/instructional vids on climbing or foot locking or rigging, etc... Cause then the GUY on the other site that holds titles would prolly chime in & make you look like what everyone knows you are............nicely put that would be an un-professional, un-knowledgeable, non climbing, property destroying, AA wannabe.........HACK!

you finish reading that non-existant book yet......LMFAO, & then to boot you gotta engage in lying




LXT.............


----------



## murphy4trees

Del_ said:


> One backcut did seem a bit low but since you got lucky with the drop I didn't bring it up.


Ya I got "lucky" again... happens every time!

What makes you think a back cut was low... imagine it was the second tree you're talkin about, cause that showed the plunged bar tip near the face... The 2" rule for the height of the backcut is one of those universally taught rules, that most every one just accepts religiously, but few understand the many factors involved..


----------



## treemandan

Ain't much to talk about Murph, I think we all get the idea, its just another day, looked straightforward and rudimentary, no sense to over scrutinize, I mean we are not trying to psyco-analyze you... are we? I mean we could but that doesn't ever seem to get us anywhere.

And Del- about that 80's crack? I mean we got the guy to cut the mullet - What else do you want? That was a huge step.
X? wanna come over an play with da bunny?


----------



## treemandan

Del_ said:


> One backcut did seem a bit low but since you got lucky with the drop I didn't bring it up.



He does it on purpose.


----------



## murphy4trees

treemandan said:


> He does it on purpose.


of course I do.. that's the whole point.. everything is "on purpose" when you understand the "why"... I don't make a back cut 2" high because I was taught to do so and never bothered learning how to think for myself about such things.. if you look closely, I actually started the plunge and inch or so higher, but didn't like it, so I brought it down................ "on purpose"


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> of course I do.. that's the whole point.. everything is "on purpose" when you understand the "why"... I don't make a back cut 2" high because I was taught to do so and never bothered learning how to think for myself about such things.. if you look closely, I actually started the plunge and inch or so higher, but didn't like it, so I brought it down................ "on purpose"



Yeah, I never really understood why they said you HAD to make the backcut higher, I think it makes a ledge to help stop the trunk slipping back at the cutter.

I like to make my backcuts right on line with the hinge line. When aloft this allows more meat in the hinge... I think.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> of course I do.. that's the whole point.. everything is "on purpose" when you understand the "why"... I don't make a back cut 2" high because I was taught to do so and never bothered learning how to think for myself about such things.. if you look closely, I actually started the plunge and inch or so higher, but didn't like it, so I brought it down................ "on purpose"



Without a standard you end up with things like this picture I snapped of some silly cutting made by huge outfits employees who are 90 % not from our country














They too could claim a reason for how they cut if they had not crushed fence , then next day across power lines and on home and one of them had a mullet too :monkey:


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> X? wanna come over an play with da bunny?




No thanks ole boy, Ill leave playing with rodents up to you & Murph...........I hear you guys like gerbils too? LMFAO

Ropes, nice post & well put, But hold on cause im sure we`ll hear some good stuff, Ya just gotta wonder how much stuff doest get posted cause it went real bad, wonder if those guys mis-communicated & the skid steer operator just didnt know what he was doing? LOL


LXT...........


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Without a standard you end up with things like this picture I snapped of some silly cutting made by huge outfits employees who are 90 % not from our country



I AM all for standards when it comes to training newbies... everyone's gotta start somewhere... But don't stop there.. go on and explain the why.. There are guys that have been falling trees in this industry since the 70's and don't understand the whys.. why do we cut the back cut 2" high.. why do we make the notch 1/3 deep.. why is the hinge width to be 10% diameter at the cut???? In fact the VAST MAJORITY of pro arbs in the USA couldn't answer those questions.. instead they act like robots and make the same cut for 40 years without understanding why.. I got no problem with that.. it just is a sign of the lack of proper education in the Tree care industry.. just don't criticize my work for not conforming to your "standard", when you don't understand why.....


----------



## Iustinian

murphy4trees said:


> I AM all for standards when it comes to training newbies... everyone's gotta start somewhere... But don't stop there.. go on and explain the why.. There are guys that have been falling trees in this industry since the 70's and don't understand the whys.. why do we cut the back cut 2" high.. why do we make the notch 1/3 deep.. why is the hinge width to be 10% diameter at the cut???? In fact the VAST MAJORITY of pro arbs in the USA couldn't answer those questions.. instead they act like robots and make the same cut for 40 years without understanding why.. I got no problem with that.. it just is a sign of the lack of proper education in the Tree care industry.. just don't criticize my work for not conforming to your "standard", when you don't understand why.....



I wouldn't characterize it as a "lack of proper education"; do you have a a degree in arboriculture? do you possess any credentials gained from formal education in this field? 

I'd characterize it as stubborness, not thinking outside the box, etc. 

Its just like any other profession really, showing up and doing the bare minimum will keep you right at the place you are; in any field, the people that are advancing it are the ones taking it upon their own time and expense time to study and broaden their knowledge and enrich their experience with variety. Unfortunately trial and error can have devastating consequences in this industry obviously which does limit the chances people are able to take without ushering in catastrophe. It is good cause for doing what is safe and sound, when the standard has properly functioned for generations. But eventually, doing this long enough will present those opportunities in which a daring mind can grow.

While I'm not at all impressed with your characterization of what Extreme Precision Felling is, nor am I impressed with some of your methods and the resulting collateral impacts, I do admire the fact that you do think outside the box and use the opportunities you have to come up with your own ways of doing things.

You may be good at felling, but what you are definitely good at is attracting attention to yourself. negative attention from those who don't like your attitude of pomp and circumstance over what some of us consider to be basic everyday operations, and your way of explaining away the errors. As well as praise and awe from those who apparently aren't used to seeing how things can be done in the real world of arboriculture. 

maybe a few people along the way will learn to expand the methods in which they work when time and safety allows. 

anyway, at least he can keep the conversation going hahahahaha.


----------



## murphy4trees

Iustinian said:


> It is good cause for doing what is safe and sound, when the standard has properly functioned for generations.



There you have it... you nailed it, even if you don't understand why.....

This industry is stuck in the safe and sound methods that have functioned properly for generations. Much of those standards where developed when notches were being cut with axes. Everyone learned the standards, but no one learned the why... the standards have been in place so long, the "why" has been forgotten. SO now that there are many more options with new equipment and technology, there are many scenarios where the old standards are less than optimal, but no one (none of you!) understands the why, so you're stuck with the old standards.. 

So here comes Murphy, understanding the why, adopting new techniques outside the old standards, specific to each situation and the equipment available, and all you can do is call it lucky..


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> There you have it... you nailed it, even if you don't understand why.....
> 
> This industry is stuck in the safe and sound methods that have functioned properly for generations. Much of those standards where developed when notches were being cut with axes. Everyone learned the standards, but no one learned the why... the standards have been in place so long, the "why" has been forgotten. SO now that there are many more options with new equipment and technology, there are many scenarios where the old standards are less than optimal, but no one (none of you!) understands the why, so you're stuck with the old standards..
> 
> So here comes Murphy, understanding the why, adopting new techniques outside the old standards, specific to each situation and the equipment available, and all you can do is call it lucky..



Pulling trees with a skidsteer is not a new technique. How about buying a NEW tube of grease for it?


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> Pulling trees with a skidsteer is not a new technique. How about buying a NEW tube of grease for it?



I know, you always hear that thing, sounds like a dam dozer coming through.


And I remember now why I don't go to bars or parties with tree guys anymore.


----------



## murphy4trees

Del_ said:


> Murph you didn't do a damn thing to improve the felling of those two poplar trunks and certainly nothing worthy of the worship you seek.
> 
> This stuff is SOP in Arboriculture.
> 
> 
> Your head is too big to fit in your hardhat.



can you answer the questions.. or are you one of those arbs following the standards without knowing why for the last 40 years?


----------



## murphy4trees

Zale said:


> Pulling trees with a skidsteer is not a new technique. How about buying a NEW tube of grease for it?



You may own a tube of grease, but you don't own a skid steer or you wouldn't talk out the wrong hole like that!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Hey Murph, you shoud've seen the stuff I put out on the road today, you would have been proud. I used a super duper Humboldt notch, threw a snipe or two into the mix and whalah. 20"+ 50' long leads hitting the pavement one after another and kicked to the curb with the front end loader. Extreme production falling.:msp_wink:


----------



## murphy4trees

Del_ said:


> I don't have any questions.



Here are the questions...

why do we cut the back cut 2" high.. why do we make the notch 1/3 deep.. why is the hinge width to be 10% diameter at the cut???

Answer them if you can... if you can't.. you don't have a clue...


----------



## murphy4trees

Nailsbeats said:


> Hey Murph, you shoud've seen the stuff I put out on the road today, you would have been proud. I used a super duper Humboldt notch, threw a snipe or two into the mix and whalah. 20"+ 50' long leads hitting the pavement one after another and kicked to the curb with the front end loader. Extreme production falling.:msp_wink:



MY MAN! now that sounds like a fun day! gotta love those snipes!


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> Here are the questions...
> 
> why do we cut the back cut 2" high.. why do we make the notch 1/3 deep.. why is the hinge width to be 10% diameter at the cut???
> 
> Answer them if you can... if you can't.. you don't have a clue...



2" high, depends on the diameter or the tree. It is to create stump shot which is a ledge that keeps the tree from kicking back, also incorporated a bit of a snap cut effect, and can be used to heighten the hinge which can also add needed strength.

1/3, because that makes the hinge roughly 80% the diameter of the tree, which is optimal in a straight, defect free, perfectly round stem.

10% hinge, if the tree is straight, round, and defect free, etc. and you've put in you're 1/3 notch and a bit of stump shot, 10% is the pre-determined point you cut to and then begin to read the kerf, let it tip a bit, take a bit more or just get out.

All of this said, it can all be manipulated because all trees and conditions aren't the same. That's where the stunts come in.


----------



## murphy4trees

Del_ said:


> I can answer them, but I won't.



Then shut TFU... you don't have a clue.. all you do is talk crap... you've been working with your head in the same box for 40 years and call it experience. 

I can but I won't.... you're FOS...


----------



## murphy4trees

Nailsbeats said:


> 2" high, depends on the diameter or the tree. It is to create stump shot which is a ledge that keeps the tree from kicking back, also incorporated a bit of a snap cut effect, and can be used to heighten the hinge which can also add needed strength.
> 
> 1/3, because that makes the hinge roughly 80% the diameter of the tree, which is optimal in a straight, defect free, perfectly round stem.
> 
> 10% hinge, if the tree is straight, round, and defect free, etc. and you've put in you're 1/3 notch and a bit of stump shot, 10% is the pre-determined point you cut to and then begin to read the kerf, let it tip a bit, take a bit more or just get out.
> 
> All of this said, it can all be manipulated because all trees and conditions aren't the same. That's where the stunts come in.



Nice try, but there is a lot more to it than that...


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> Nice try, but there is a lot more to it than that...


 Well, no ####.


----------



## murphy4trees

murphy4trees said:


> Then shut TFU... you don't have a clue.. all you do is talk crap... you've been working with your head in the same box for 40 years and call it experience.
> 
> I can but I won't.... you're FOS...




Oh ya... I forgot.. hyou're a moderator, so when someone calls you on your BS, it gets deleted!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Del_ said:


> But still Nails....
> 
> 
> .....thanks for taking the time to type it out. You had to know it wasn't going to be enough for Murph. You and more than a few of us know there is a lot more to it than the basic formula.



Oh yeah, I just got sick of these basic questions being held over everone, it's a ####ing joke really.


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> You may own a tube of grease, but you don't own a skid steer or you wouldn't talk out the wrong hole like that!



I've pulled plenty of trees with a skidsteer. I just don't call it a new technique or method.


----------



## treemandan

I keep telling my shrink its not me, its them. Them meaning you! Yeah, you, and you and you... and you too you son of a #####. I see you. You're them. The proof is right here, I got it now. Wait til I show that son of a #####ing head doctor this crazy bull####.


----------



## murphy4trees

Nailsbeats said:


> Oh yeah, I just got sick of these basic questions being held over everone, it's a ####ing joke really.


Nails... its a shame not a joke... truth is (at least around here) there are few arbs that even know the basics (clean notch and proper back cut)... much less (really no one) know the whys....


----------



## RandyMac

murphy4trees said:


> Nails... its a shame not a joke... truth is (at least around here) there are few arbs that even know the basics (clean notch and proper back cut)... much less (really no one) know the whys....



I hear wind blowing through empty spaces.


----------



## murphy4trees

he don't make tree vids


----------



## Iustinian

sure you do, ahem, I mean sure he does


----------



## murphy4trees

sure I do........ have 440 subscribers


----------



## Iustinian

And? multiply that by the 200k and you'll come close to the amount of subscribers as wafflpwn, the 13 year old creator of the fake freakout vids, one of which the kids tries to stick a tv remote up his bum. SO WHAT hahahaha


----------



## ropensaddle

Oh my the drivel continues, I see nails grown a mullet


----------



## murphy4trees

Nailsbeats said:


> 2" high, depends on the diameter or the tree. It is to create stump shot which is a ledge that keeps the tree from kicking back, also incorporated a bit of a snap cut effect, and can be used to heighten the hinge which can also add needed strength.
> 
> 1/3, because that makes the hinge roughly 80% the diameter of the tree, which is optimal in a straight, defect free, perfectly round stem.
> 
> 10% hinge, if the tree is straight, round, and defect free, etc. and you've put in you're 1/3 notch and a bit of stump shot, 10% is the pre-determined point you cut to and then begin to read the kerf, let it tip a bit, take a bit more or just get out.
> 
> All of this said, it can all be manipulated because all trees and conditions aren't the same. That's where the stunts come in.



Hey Nails,
You cut a nice notch and back cut, much better than most.. you can put a tree where you say... BUT you're a long way off on those answers... so even if you have the "inner knowing" of what you can and can't get away with... you still have a lot to learn... in all fairness the real answers take a lot of splainin', more than you might want to get into.. 

Hey at least you gave it a shot... which is more than all the other loudmouth critics than can't put two sentences together on the subject..


----------



## murphy4trees

Iustinian said:


> And? multiply that by the 200k and you'll come close to the amount of subscribers as wafflpwn, the 13 year old creator of the fake freakout vids, one of which the kids tries to stick a tv remote up his bum. SO WHAT hahahaha



so of all the pro arbs and tree fallers that are putting up videos on youtube there's only two or three that have more than 440 subscribers...


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> so of all the pro arbs and tree fallers that are putting up videos on youtube there's only two or three that have more than 440 subscribers...[/QUOTE
> 
> Daniel- you're like the little kid at the playground constantly screaming "Look at me Daddy!!!!". Get some help and don't forget about the grease for you're skidsteer. Stay safe.


----------



## murphy4trees

Zale said:


> murphy4trees said:
> 
> 
> 
> so of all the pro arbs and tree fallers that are putting up videos on youtube there's only two or three that have more than 440 subscribers...[/QUOTE
> 
> Daniel- you're like the little kid at the playground constantly screaming "Look at me Daddy!!!!". Get some help and don't forget about the grease for you're skidsteer. Stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM just getting started ....
> 
> AND............... the rollers on the skid steer, which you hear squeaking, do not take grease... That's the way its supposed to sound.. if you had a tack machine you'd know that.. Once again another stupid and completely mistaken criticism, from some smart azz know nothing, which has nothing to do with the substance of the video or contributes in any way to further the discussion of the techniques employed. If that's all you have to say.... you have NOTHING to say!
> 
> NEXT!
Click to expand...


----------



## murphy4trees

how long did it take to find that.... 

musta been 25 pages ago... get a life....


----------



## RandyMac

I'm afraid that explaining in detail the full aspects of falling timber would be an entire waste of time, as it would go completely over your inflated head.


----------



## murphy4trees

are you a pro tree faller.. or just a wanna be... I'd expect most every west coast faller and his grandmother to have a pretty good grasp of the whys.... My 11 year old son knows more about falling trees than most arbs around here...


----------



## RandyMac

Murf, you are some sorta pompous ass.
I fell timber in Northern California for close to 15 years, more than half of that time was in Old Growth timber.
From what you project on your vids and here, you wouldn't last ten minutes falling timber, you are a disgrace to the profession.


----------



## Walt41

Where is the owned button on this thing?


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> Hey Nails,
> You cut a nice notch and back cut, much better than most.. you can put a tree where you say... BUT you're a long way off on those answers... so even if you have the "inner knowing" of what you can and can't get away with... you still have a lot to learn... in all fairness the real answers take a lot of splainin', more than you might want to get into..
> 
> Hey at least you gave it a shot... which is more than all the other loudmouth critics than can't put two sentences together on the subject..



Then let's have the real discussion to see if I can grasp the "why's". And I can go on for pages, just like you Murph.


----------



## millbilly

Trying to invent the wheel, I tried that 30 years ago, when I thought I was king. The cut I played around with was the jump cut, snap cut what ever you want to call it. I made my top cut toward the tip of the branch thinking it made the butt come down quicker, made my back cut closer to the trunk thinking it made the tips come down quicker. Same old song with a few new words, thinking it seperated me from the crowd. 

When he grows up, he will realizes that there are more than one way to do things. Funny thing, back when I thought I was inventing the wheel, other climbers called me "bigwood". If you think it was a complement it wasn't. It was said sarcasticly , because I too used the "I" word to often. So Dan "Bigwood" Murphy I wish you the best of luck, but I truley doubt there will ever be a notch named after you, that will be forever immortalized in the arborist hall of fame.

You say you have reasons for why you cut the way you do, and that very few arborist know the why, they only know the how. Im still waiting on you to enlighten me. You are the man Bigwood!


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> are you a pro tree faller.. or just a wanna be... I'd expect most every west coast faller and his grandmother to have a pretty good grasp of the whys.... My 11 year old son knows more about falling trees than most arbs around here...



You are one, over, self inflated mullet Daniel. I sure hope no one pokes it with a pin it would be messy. I fell more trees than you can dream of felling cutting new rows and taking out danger trees. I averaged 400 per week for 13 years at that job. Was it extreme precession, when it had to be yes did we gun a skid steer, no we used a 20 ton winch if needing more than a wedge could provide. You thinking your all that is amusing until one realizes you believe your own hog wash. I am wondering how such a braggart ever made it through the ranks unless your one of those daddy bought successes. You really need to look in a mirror and get honest once in your existence.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> You are one, over, self inflated mullet Daniel. I sure hope no one pokes it with a pin it would be messy. I fell more trees than you can dream of felling cutting new rows and taking out danger trees. I averaged 400 per week for 13 years at that job. Was it extreme precession, when it had to be yes did we gun a skid steer, no we used a 20 ton winch if needing more than a wedge could provide. You thinking your all that is amusing until one realizes you believe your own hog wash. I am wondering how such a braggart ever made it through the ranks unless your one of those daddy bought successes. You really need to look in a mirror and get honest once in your existence.



Oh and I am in no way braggin just stating fact, there are many timber fellers felling thousands of trees per week but the difference is I'm certain I could work with them


----------



## RandyMac

ropensaddle said:


> Oh and I am in no way braggin just stating fact, there are many timber fellers felling thousands of trees per week but the difference is I'm certain I could work with them



sure enough, but bring your big saw.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> I AM all for standards when it comes to training newbies... everyone's gotta start somewhere... But don't stop there.. go on and explain the why.. There are guys that have been falling trees in this industry since the 70's and don't understand the whys.. why do we cut the back cut 2" high.. why do we make the notch 1/3 deep.. why is the hinge width to be 10% diameter at the cut???? In fact the VAST MAJORITY of pro arbs in the USA couldn't answer those questions.. instead they act like robots and make the same cut for 40 years without understanding why.. I got no problem with that.. it just is a sign of the lack of proper education in the Tree care industry.. just don't criticize my work for not conforming to your "standard", when you don't understand why.....



Why because the Dan feels a need to be special, different non conforming. I have felled more trees than you will Daniel and why was to provide power to people with mullets so they could use copious amounts of electricity to blow dry their hair. Just because I believe a bore cut is way over utilized and dangerous with the powerful saws I employ does not mean you won't say there's some bogus reason I'm doing it wrong. However in 30 years of cutting with normally conventional or Humboldt I have ultra rare exceptions to hitting the mark. Why you might ask, well because the tree was hollow or fiber tear even though kerfed, rope failure but the pre planning kept damage to a minimum even when the mark may have been missed. The first and most important thing you learn is you are responsible for the outcome, all else is derived from that principal. I have felled many thousands of trees never had a loss time injury or serious property damage and never once used a bore cut in tree work. I think they are ok in leaners, I just dont need one because my saw cuts as its husky. Ok carry on


----------



## murphy4trees

RandyMac said:


> Murf, you are some sorta pompous ass.
> I fell timber in Northern California for close to 15 years, more than half of that time was in Old Growth timber.
> From what you project on your vids and here, you wouldn't last ten minutes falling timber.



Its a different game... trying to compare a pro arb to a timber faller is pure stupidity... 

hey BTW, since you are such an expert, can you tell us exactly what causes saw snatch????


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Why because the Dan feels a need to be special, different non conforming. I have felled more trees than you will Daniel and why was to provide power to people with mullets so they could use copious amounts of electricity to blow dry their hair. Just because I believe a bore cut is way over utilized and dangerous with the powerful saws I employ does not mean you won't say there's some bogus reason I'm doing it wrong. However in 30 years of cutting with normally conventional or Humboldt I have ultra rare exceptions to hitting the mark. Why you might ask, well because the tree was hollow or fiber tear even though kerfed, rope failure but the pre planning kept damage to a minimum even when the mark may have been missed. The first and most important thing you learn is you are responsible for the outcome, all else is derived from that principal. I have felled many thousands of trees never had a loss time injury or serious property damage and never once used a bore cut in tree work. I think they are ok in leaners, I just dont need one because my saw cuts as its husky. Ok carry on



Got you all riled up huh?? LOL.. that was sure easy... don't take it personally rope... I wasn't talking about you.... And since you mentioned bore cuts... you never tried one, but are sure you don't need one and think that they are way over used... that's mighty open minded of ya Rope... anyone that has used the bore cut and knows what advantages it offers, is gonna see that and just smile... go ahead and live your life.. you don't need no stinkin bore cut!


----------



## RandyMac

murphy4trees said:


> are you a pro tree faller.. or just a wanna be... I'd expect most every west coast faller and his grandmother to have a pretty good grasp of the whys.... My 11 year old son knows more about falling trees than most arbs around here...





murphy4trees said:


> I*ts a different game... trying to compare a pro arb to a timber faller is pure stupidity... *
> 
> hey BTW, since you are such an expert, can you tell us exactly what causes saw snatch????



You asked the first question, it was answered.

The subject is falling trees, so a comparison is valid.

As for the other question, you are wearing the girl hair, that makes you the snatch.


----------



## murphy4trees

Del_ said:


> One backcut did seem a bit low.



Hey Del,
Common' and explain that critique... why was the back cut low?... how high should it have been?


----------



## Nailsbeats

I'll answer the riddle again. 

Generally it is manifested when you are using stump shot and you over run your back cut before the tree is commited, thus a failed snap cut is in effect. The hinge may be to weak (decay, etc.) and the tree sits down on the saw trapping it. The hinge may have been completely cut off on one or both sides too, causing the same outcome. Also, unseen defects in the tree can sit on the saw while the back cut is being progressed.

If it happens, I'll wait until the tree becomes "light" on the stump (towards the end of the fall), reach in and spin the saw out if possible and only if I feel confident staying at the stump. I've only ever had to do that once as a tree broke over the side on me as I presume the wind pushed it, saved the 460 powerhead.


----------



## murphy4trees

Nailsbeats said:


> I'll answer the riddle again.
> 
> Generally it is manifested when you are using stump shot and you over run your back cut before the tree is commited, thus a failed snap cut is in effect. The hinge may be to weak (decay, etc.) and the tree sits down on the saw trapping it. The hinge may have been completely cut off on one or both sides too, causing the same outcome. Also, unseen defects in the tree can sit on the saw while the back cut is being progressed.
> 
> If it happens, I'll wait until the tree becomes "light" on the stump (towards the end of the fall), reach in and spin the saw out if possible and only if I feel confident staying at the stump. I've only ever had to do that once as a tree broke over the side on me as I presume the wind pushed it, saved the 460 powerhead.



ding ding ding ding ding...
we have a winner!!!!

just like this huh nails...

Ms 880 stihl 42'' bar - YouTube


----------



## murphy4trees

RandyMac said:


> The subject is falling trees, so a comparison is valid.
> 
> As for the other question, you are wearing the girl hair, that makes you the snatch.



LOL Randy... 

What good is a humboldt to a pro arb?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Why because the Dan feels a need to be special, different non conforming. I have felled more trees than you will Daniel and why was to provide power to people with mullets so they could use copious amounts of electricity to blow dry their hair. Just because I believe a bore cut is way over utilized and dangerous with the powerful saws I employ does not mean you won't say there's some bogus reason I'm doing it wrong. However in 30 years of cutting with normally conventional or Humboldt I have ultra rare exceptions to hitting the mark. Why you might ask, well because the tree was hollow or fiber tear even though kerfed, rope failure but the pre planning kept damage to a minimum even when the mark may have been missed. The first and most important thing you learn is you are responsible for the outcome, all else is derived from that principal. I have felled many thousands of trees never had a loss time injury or serious property damage and never once used a bore cut in tree work. I think they are ok in leaners, I just dont need one because my saw cuts as its husky. Ok carry on



Wait, I am The Dan, Murphy is Murphy. Right? I am special aren't I?


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> LOL Randy...
> 
> What good is a humboldt to a pro arb?



Its pretty good... sometimes.


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> ding ding ding ding ding...
> we have a winner!!!!
> 
> just like this huh nails...
> 
> Ms 880 stihl 42'' bar - YouTube



Yeah, that's it.


----------



## RandyMac

murphy4trees said:


> LOL Randy...
> 
> What good is a humboldt to a pro arb?



If done correctly, you have a nice flat place to have lunch.


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> Then shut TFU... you don't have a clue.. all you do is talk crap... you've been working with your head in the same box for 40 years and call it experience.



Dude why dont you ####......you dont have a clue & when it comes to talking crap, you`re the worst (yep I read books that dont exist & then call the author to discuss it with him) you`re a liar on top of being a black eye to this industry, always asking people the Why`s?.......something that you yourself cant even answer, Truth is you`re average at best & in some instances worse than AA, cause you knowitall........at least he will claim he has alot to learn......so when you can get your ego filled head outta yer own arse & rationally discuss with humility real tree work............then maybe we will listen instead of bust on ya!!







murphy4trees said:


> Nice try, but there is a lot more to it than that...



well enlighten us!! you are like Philadelphias lil joke, uh? you admit to no formal training & then are gonna tell guys with formal training why its wrong....LMFAO



Zale said:


> I've pulled plenty of trees with a skidsteer. I just don't call it a new technique or method.



I love it!! Ill bet your operator was good enough to understand when to pull & when not to? anytime I have to pull a tree over with an engine powered device its usually something ugly & far to dangerous to climb, or for that added security

Not Murph though...............he cant climb, atleast not very good, 75 ft bucket & he has to have a skid steer pull over Ms. Jones tree right into her precious ornamentals...."winning" yep & that properly stubbed poplar............"winning" this guy (Murph) is a total mess that takes serious comments about him "sucking at tree work" & continuing to try & justify what he does is right

If it wasnt so funny to watch him drop brush, destroy peoples property & dam near kill himself with skidsteer uproots...while instructing us............I dont know what it would be, the guy is truly asplundhs version of "HapHazard" he really is!!!



LXT.............


----------



## Zale

I think I am going to stop now. I don't want to give Daniel the satisfaction of having a 50 page thread. Stay safe Daniel and don't forget to grease your skidsteer. End this thread now!!


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Got you all riled up huh?? LOL.. that was sure easy... don't take it personally rope... I wasn't talking about you.... And since you mentioned bore cuts... you never tried one, but are sure you don't need one and think that they are way over used... that's mighty open minded of ya Rope... anyone that has used the bore cut and knows what advantages it offers, is gonna see that and just smile... go ahead and live your life.. you don't need no stinkin bore cut!



Your right I don't need a bore cut but I do know their purpose while your still fiddling with that bore I'm on to the next two trees :bringit:

Oh one minute with a real saw would have you knowing why I don't bother with bores


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> LOL Randy...
> 
> What good is a humboldt to a pro arb?



I use them quite often up in the tree to keep stem wobble down and for butt to clear better but hey I'm sure u gotta better cut :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Wait, I am The Dan, Murphy is Murphy. Right? I am special aren't I?



You qualify so yeah have to agree there


----------



## tree MDS

Well shucks.. I can run a chainsaw too!!

Nobody really gives me enough credit either!! 
View attachment 223266


----------



## newsawtooth

Would probably put this cat more in the extreme felling category than what's been tossed around out there in PA. Of course this guy considers it just another day at work, nothing extreme about it. Where is his skid steer?

Hurry Up Will You - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWf5...xt=C337c0bcUDOEgsToPDskJQosdEOp_LJHJSP0auxxbz


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Well shucks.. I can run a chainsaw too!!
> 
> Nobody really gives me enough credit either!!
> View attachment 223266


yup mds. We all so yous special and can runs a chainsaws real good like ... And obviously you can tie knots since that piece he's like 30ft of knots and turns ... I mean it looks like a test log for the boot scouts knot day.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> I use them quite often up in the tree to keep stem wobble down and for butt to clear better but hey I'm sure u gotta better cut :hmm3grin2orange:



Sure enough that's where they are needed... so maybe I should have been more specific, because Randy was making the comparison as *tree falling*.. I use humboldt while aloft a lot, and every once in a long time to drop a tree. Might be different if there was much steep terrain around here..

And Ya.. I got a better cut for front leaners, when no directional control is needed.. Use it a lot more often while aloft than a humboldt..


----------



## murphy4trees

newsawtooth said:


> Would probably put this cat more in the extreme felling category than what's been tossed around out there in PA. Of course this guy considers it just another day at work, nothing extreme about it. Where is his skid steer?
> 
> Hurry Up Will You - YouTube
> 
> Bay Side Eucs - YouTube



Well no ####! babe in the woods compared to Jack...


----------



## murphy4trees

lxt said:


> I notice all you do is notch & drop.........who cares & if we wanna see that we`ll watch Loggers do it the right way, that would be true precision felling, why dont you provide tutoring/instructional vids on climbing or foot locking or rigging, etc....



In the interest of running this thread to 50 pages and at the risk of giving your complete BS some sort of legitimacy by even responding to it.... 

I have published both videos and an article on footlocking...

footlocking - YouTube this one was just a fun backyard show and tell for my son...


pyt learns to footlock short version.mov - YouTube footlocking tutorial short version

http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_June_06.pdf 
that's me footlocking on the cover of TCI magazine, June 2006... the lead article on page 8 was at the time the most complete publication on the subject ever written..

2006 was also the year that I won the aerial rescue in Pittsburgh... Penn-Del western chapter champion... scored a 20 in the throw line and broke the record for the unofficial *LONGEST *ever the footlock at 78 seconds... 

Did you ever win an event at an ISA TCC... Anybody here???? Its not an easy thing to do.... 

So you got anything except BS? Of course not!


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> In the interest of running this thread to 50 pages and at the risk of giving your complete BS some sort of legitimacy by even responding to it....
> 
> I have published both videos and an article on footlocking...
> 
> footlocking - YouTube this one was just a fun backyard show and tell for my son...
> 
> 
> pyt learns to footlock short version.mov - YouTube footlocking tutorial short version
> 
> http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_June_06.pdf
> that's me footlocking on the cover of TCI magazine, June 2006... the lead article on page 8 was at the time the most complete publication on the subject ever written..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 was also the year that I won the aerial rescue in Pittsburgh... Penn-Del western chapter champion... scored a 20 in the throw line and broke the record for the unofficial *LONGEST *ever the footlock at 78 seconds...
> 
> Did you ever win an event at an ISA TCC... Anybody here???? Its not an easy thing to do....
> 
> So you got anything except BS? Of course not!





Hey, you got kids? How many and how old?


----------



## treemandan

heh heh, all tree guys got a hard on huh?


----------



## Rickytree

treemandan said:


> heh heh, all tree guys got a hard on huh?



CREEPY Dude!


----------



## treemandan

Rickytree said:


> CREEPY Dude!



yeah well it don't say anything about it in ANY of the books and that's the problem... " the train won't stop going, no way it could slow down"


----------



## Rickytree

Not following. Maybe because I haven't had my morning JAVA.


----------



## treemandan

Rickytree said:


> Not following. Maybe because I haven't had my morning JAVA.



I said we all got a ball breaking attitude and it ain't gonna stop.


----------



## murphy4trees

treemandan said:


> yeah well it don't say anything about it in ANY of the books and that's the problem... " the train won't stop going, no way it could slow down"



Sunday morning wake and bake Dan?????

Jeremiah will be turning 12 next week.. year of the dragon!


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> ding ding ding ding ding...
> we have a winner!!!!
> 
> just like this huh nails...
> 
> Ms 880 stihl 42'' bar - YouTube



That little trick gets really expensive when som moron does that 30ft up a tree , nothing like a 1500 saw getting smashed by a 10.00 piece of firewood ....


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Sunday morning wake and bake Dan?????
> 
> Jeremiah will be turning 12 next week.. year of the dragon!



Nah, I was out at 6 am salting.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Nah, I was out at 6 am salting.



I think this belongs in the extreme ice battling thread .... and perhaps on plowsite .... This thread is steaming head strong to 50 pages unbelievable


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I think this belongs in the extreme ice battling thread .... and perhaps on plowsite .... This thread is steaming head strong to 50 pages unbelievable



the train won't stop going, now way it could slow down.


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> I think this belongs in the extreme ice battling thread .... and perhaps on plowsite .... This thread is steaming head strong to 50 pages unbelievable



anyone up for 100??? Not sure I'll have the time come march... but its been fun rattling your cages


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> anyone up for 100??? Not sure I'll have the time come march... but its been fun rattling your cages



I like this thread although I fear X may blow a gasket at some point and I feel guilty knowing that I had I a smile on my face as the steam blew out his ears .... I mean you could imagine ####ing up his order down at the waffle house , I bet he would burn that ###### ###### down and just whoaaaaa....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I like this thread although I fear X may blow a gasket at some point and I feel guilty knowing that I had I a smile on my face as the steam blew out his ears .... I mean you could imagine ####ing up his order down at the waffle house , I bet he would burn that ###### ###### down and just whoaaaaa....



LOL! This thread sucks, but that right there has been the best laugh I've had so far today!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> LOL! This thread sucks, but that right there has been the best laugh I've had so far today!



You think I am kidding I am taken back by him and he's just on the computer 7 hours away , I bet theres some holes in the walls at that joint couple flipped over coffee tables and the poor dog is hiding in the corner cause he accidentally flipped over his water bowl ....:msp_angry: OHHH GOD I see the biggest D Bag of all times lurking at the bottom ... Hopefully he knows that I am talking to him and says something ...


----------



## treemandan

I just hope they got their crap together at the waffle house.


----------



## Iustinian

murphy4trees said:


> In the interest of running this thread to 50 pages and at the risk of giving your complete BS some sort of legitimacy by even responding to it....
> 
> I have published both videos and an article on footlocking...
> 
> footlocking - YouTube this one was just a fun backyard show and tell for my son...
> 
> 
> pyt learns to footlock short version.mov - YouTube footlocking tutorial short version
> 
> http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_June_06.pdf
> that's me footlocking on the cover of TCI magazine, June 2006... the lead article on page 8 was at the time the most complete publication on the subject ever written..
> 
> 2006 was also the year that I won the aerial rescue in Pittsburgh... Penn-Del western chapter champion... scored a 20 in the throw line and broke the record for the unofficial *LONGEST *ever the footlock at 78 seconds...
> 
> Did you ever win an event at an ISA TCC... Anybody here???? Its not an easy thing to do....
> 
> So you got anything except BS? Of course not!



zzzzzzzzzzz. 

By the time you get done reading that article you will have just enough time to look up and watch Daniel ring the bell. lol. 

"The 2006 article on Footlocking was acknowledged by a leader in the industry as 'the most complete work on the subject ever published in writing or on video'." from the slowest footlock ever? 

"Daniel Murphy is a working arborist treecare owner and founder of Tree University, which provides educational training materials, seminars, and consulting services for professional arborists. For more information, visit www.treeu.com"

how did that venture work out?


----------



## murphy4trees

Iustinian said:


> "The 2006 article on Footlocking was acknowledged by a leader in the industry as 'the most complete work on the subject ever published in writing or on video'." from the slowest footlock ever?



What do they say about those that can't do teach... in this case its those that do really slowly..


----------



## murphy4trees

Iustinian said:


> "Daniel Murphy is a working arborist treecare and founder of Tree University, which provides educational training materials, seminars, and consulting services for professional arborists. For more information, visit www.treeu.com"
> 
> how did that venture work out?owner



Worked out just fine for Tree Care Industry Association, who co-opted the name and started "the tree academy"...


----------



## murphy4trees

How about you Iustinian..

What have you ever done besides drop names?


----------



## murphy4trees

newsawtooth said:


> Would probably put this cat more in the extreme felling category than what's been tossed around out there in PA. Of course this guy considers it just another day at work, nothing extreme about it. Where is his skid steer?
> 
> Hurry Up Will You - YouTube
> 
> Bay Side Eucs - YouTube



If you'd have been around here long enough, you'd know that jack used to post here at AS..I never read any of those threads, but he never came back after listening to a bunch of garbage from know nothing critics, that just got plain nasty, but hadn't a clue.. Shame of course, as a guy like that can contribute so much to so many through the internet... That's why these forums have to be self regulating.. to keep that sort of thing from happening.. its takes a critical mass of competent pros to shut the dumb azzes up, or you end up with a place like AS is now, with people like LXT talking their nasty ####, and chasing off anyone that knows something worth sharing... Y'all are lucky I got thick skin...


----------



## mattfr12

murphy4trees said:


> If you'd have been around here long enough, you'd know that jack used to post here at AS..I never read any of those threads, but he never came back after listening to a bunch of garbage from know nothing critics, that just got plain nasty, but hadn't a clue.. Shame of course, as a guy like that can contribute so much to so many through the internet... That's why these forums have to be self regulating.. to keep that sort of thing from happening.. its takes a critical mass of competent pros to shut the dumb azzes up, or you end up with a place like AS is now, with people like LXT talking their nasty ####, and chasing off anyone that knows something worth sharing... Y'all are lucky I got thick skin...



Good job felling those trees. But as far as being a super power of knowledge I wouldn't claim These kinds of things just causes people to get furiouse.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Good job felling those trees. But as far as being a super power of knowledge I wouldn't claim These kinds of things just causes people to get furiouse.



"Furiouse"? Sounds French..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> "Furiouse"? Sounds French..




Meaning super mad


----------



## lxt

Well Murph, Ive written articles too!!! & have had several commendations written about me & have done some of the scariest Line work/ storm damage seen, who cares, so you won some trinkets & won a throw line contest.......woo wee!!!! LMFAO

footlocking...........you are nothing compared to Butch Weber, you compete master class or apprentice? cause really dude the level you competed at in Pittsburgh was a joke class...........! you got just enough BS under your belt to give you enough credit to buy a cup of coffee at the corner store & still owe!!

BTW, Yeah TC the waffle house loves me!! that was as funny as Murph`s teaching vids.......... honestly, im thinking vet had the right idea, anymore this place is a joke!



LXT.............


----------



## mattfr12

If you didn't know how to do some extreme precision falling, does the person that doesn't know how have any business in residential tree care, working in tight quarters? 

I see what your trying to show murph. But there are so many different ways you can cut the tree to achieve the same results. So your gonna run into a lot of people who think your wrong and their right. And vise versa. 

This should be pretty basic stuff for someone in tree care. Should be like square one because if up I can't fell a tree on the ground what are you gonna do learn to hinge over branches at sixty feet.


----------



## treemandan

I just asked my shrink ( well the one I saw today) if he ever went to a shrink forum and fought and if others on the shrink forum did... then I asked him what drugs he was on and asked if I could have some.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I just asked my shrink ( well the one I saw today) if he ever went to a shrink forum and fought and if others on the shrink forum did... then I asked him what drugs he was on and asked if I could have some.



Yep pretty much right


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> In the interest of running this thread to 50 pages and at the risk of giving your complete BS some sort of legitimacy by even responding to it....
> 
> I have published both videos and an article on footlocking...
> 
> footlocking - YouTube this one was just a fun backyard show and tell for my son...
> 
> 
> pyt learns to footlock short version.mov - YouTube footlocking tutorial short version
> 
> http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_June_06.pdf
> that's me footlocking on the cover of TCI magazine, June 2006... the lead article on page 8 was at the time the most complete publication on the subject ever written..
> 
> 2006 was also the year that I won the aerial rescue in Pittsburgh... Penn-Del western chapter champion... scored a 20 in the throw line and broke the record for the unofficial *LONGEST *ever the footlock at 78 seconds...
> 
> Did you ever win an event at an ISA TCC... Anybody here???? Its not an easy thing to do....
> 
> So you got anything except BS? Of course not!



No I won a rope throw contest in the eighties before these events got much attention but I have not had time and finances to attend these whooplas. I have numerous safety awards but really feller they never meant shot like going home safe did. As danger tree foreperson I was put into some precarious positions near high voltage and rotten trees, never in 20 year had a loss time accident and never had an understudy have a serious accident either. We routinely did the impossible, most times understaffed and equipped but always got it done and safe as possible. To me that means more than some award for climbing unsafe and ringing bell, just saying!


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> No I won a rope throw contest in the eighties before these events got much attention but I have not had time and finances to attend these whooplas. I have numerous safety awards but really feller they never meant shot like going home safe did. As danger tree foreperson I was put into some precarious positions near high voltage and rotten trees, never in 20 year had a loss time accident and never had an understudy have a serious accident either. We routinely did the impossible, most times understaffed and equipped but always got it done and safe as possible. To me that means more than some award for climbing unsafe and ringing bell, just saying!



And that's why you do the big ones rope.  gotta have a seasoned vet on them 100+ foot pines not for rookies.

S hit man I can't even get permission to go to the TCIA show let alone a foot lock competition./ tree climbing competition.


----------



## murphy4trees

lxt said:


> Well Murph, Ive written articles too!!! LXT.............



How do we get read them, or do we just have to take your word for it?


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> How do we get read them, or do we just have to take your word for it?





No Murph, unlike your reading of a non-existant book, what I have done really did happen, Hmmm...lets see Interviewed by the local news paper (beaver countty times) on EAB, had a write in article printed in the TCIA regarding licensing & was contacted by Don Staruk (spelling) now we talked for awhile as I am not a member he was trying to get me to sign on!!! He spoke with me in regards to my operation & wanted to know if I would be open for a feature article in the future, I declined & explained to him that due to health reasons I would be engaging other avenues in tree care.

You can find written commendations regarding me in the Lewis tree "cutting Edge" & IBEW Local # 1919 Magazines, these commendations come from Utility CEO`s & Engineers on BG&E property, Duquesne light & first energy properties, theres alot more I could say but unlike you I dont have an ego & really consider what I did "just doing my job", Much like ropes said earlier, I also have numerous safety awards & a similar record to ropes, I always thought that if my crew & I made it home at the end of the day that was the best award one could have.

To give you an Idea Murph, I have worked on many projects for Davey Resource group that extend beyond ground level tree care, I actually travel to provide in depth consultations & have aided & worked beside "army corp of engineers", "dupont", "Chesapeake Energy" & several more companies..........while you wanna know about the why`s? of Notching & dropping........I am the guy who puts it on the GIS database, the guy who obtains the GPS co-ordinates & prepares such for mapping, the guy who inspects the vegetation conditions & recommends the maintenance cycles & much more......!

I dont care to toot my horn & just consider what I do to be a wonderful Job/Career, while you brag about awards I have trained many who have obtained such as you, I had a second year apprentice take first place in a throw line contest & have worked with many who have placed in the penn del competition climbs, SO WHAT.......! I dont compete cause If im going airborne its not for show but for money & honestly I have better things to do on a Saturday with my family than to be at some tree care event....Monday comes quick & the tree works starts all over again!!!

While you think what is printed about you in the TCIA mag is an accomplishment & I agree it is worth mention.....I realized that if you`re a member they will spotlight you for story sake & if one such as yourself is persistant in contacting them...they`ll show up & make you the feature of their Mag. SOoooo honestly while that might look good to the average joe homeowner someone in the trade who knows how it really works is much less impressed.........its kind like the A-List we all have heard about.

Any way Murph, continuing this banter with you is rather senseless & I feel we all know enough about you to make an opinion, Im not gonna get drawn into a chest thumping match of who is more credible or done more, etc... as long as you make it home to your family everynight thats good enough, stay safe & God bless






LXT...............


----------



## murphy4trees

That's it huh? 
Guess its better than most anyhow... so why you gotta talk so much crap then? There has to be something wrong over there...


----------



## murphy4trees

Blakesmaster said:


> Defending Murph? No that guy's a crazy bastard, I'd do no such thing. But I digress, you are missing the point, and also use far to many periods and exclamation points in your posts which make you seem frenetic and unstable. I'm fairly certain I wouldn't want to meet you in person. You might shiv me if I don't do the secret tree mans handshake exactly right. And I'm digressing again, the point is that you are a paranoid idiot if you think dropping a tree on the street is gonna bring the 5 0 and their choppers and guns and pencils and riot gear down on ya. Be real here. It'll be cleaned up in a minute and Miss "I'm late for my OBGYN appointment" can set tight in her beamer while the boys clear that #### up. #### yer cul-de-sac.



That's hilarious....


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> 2006 was also the year that I won the aerial rescue in Pittsburgh... Penn-Del western chapter champion... scored a 20 in the throw line and broke the record for the unofficial *LONGEST *ever the footlock at 78 seconds...
> 
> *Funny when I check out all the Pen Del sources of 2006 champions...........your name doesnt come up & if you broke the record for foot locking.........Hmm, wonder why no mention, Believe Mr. Chips won & set the record*
> 
> Did you ever win an event at an ISA TCC... Anybody here???? Its not an easy thing to do....
> 
> *funny you should ask, cause it doesnt look like you have either..........unless you entered "apprentice" class & if thats the case, those results wont show & are really for purposes of making non talented people feel special*
> 
> So you got anything except BS? Of course not!



I would have to reciprocate the question above back to you.




LXT.............


----------



## NCTREE

murphy4trees said:


> In the interest of running this thread to 50 pages and at the risk of giving your complete BS some sort of legitimacy by even responding to it....
> 
> I have published both videos and an article on footlocking...
> 
> footlocking - YouTube this one was just a fun backyard show and tell for my son...
> 
> 
> pyt learns to footlock short version.mov - YouTube footlocking tutorial short version
> 
> http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_June_06.pdf
> that's me footlocking on the cover of TCI magazine, June 2006... the lead article on page 8 was at the time the most complete publication on the subject ever written..
> 
> 2006 was also the year that I won the aerial rescue in Pittsburgh... Penn-Del western chapter champion... scored a 20 in the throw line and broke the record for the unofficial *LONGEST *ever the footlock at 78 seconds...
> 
> Did you ever win an event at an ISA TCC... Anybody here???? Its not an easy thing to do....
> 
> So you got anything except BS? Of course not!



Hey Murph you musta climbed with Roachy and Peter Fixler, Fixler's a good guy wish I could climb with him some.


----------



## huskykid141

lol wow...


----------



## lostcoastland

huskykid141 said:


> lol wow...


 And fifty pages it is..Wow..that was F-in Retarded 50 pages...leaving now! The OBGYN Cul de Sac joke was prolly the best paragraph out of all..thank you sir:biggrinbounce2:

the point is that you are a paranoid idiot if you think dropping a tree on the street is gonna bring the 5 0 and their choppers and guns and pencils and riot gear down on ya. Be real here. It'll be cleaned up in a minute and Miss "I'm late for my OBGYN appointment" can set tight in her beamer while the boys clear that #### up. #### yer cul-de-sac.


----------



## murphy4trees

FIx, Pat, and Raochy road up with me and my girlfriend in a testosterone laden van.. Pat, Raoch and me took 1,2,3 in the rescue.. That happened to be my first rescue ever. I have it on tape somewhere.. showed it to Big Jon, who said, "that won?" with a look of bewilderment on his face.. LOL it was pretty rough, but they gave you more points for what came out of your mouth back then.. At the time thay just hung a dummy from a rope, mid air... so it was only up, down and mouth.... LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

So like the judge liked your mouth huh hmmm I see an opportunity here to be hysterically funny but I believe I will resist the temptation. :angel:


----------



## murphy4trees

that's big of you...


----------



## NCTREE

Not much to brag about but I climbed apprentice in the 06 eastern championship, I'd had been climbing for less than a year. I came in first in the aerial rescue doing it in less than 4 min but it made me proud cause their were guys in the intermediate that couldn't even complete the aerial rescue. Fix was in my climbing group edging me on.


----------



## murphy4trees

was that out at longwood gardens? That was a sweet day... great weather, everything in flower.. 
They set the dummy up to get caught in a crotch of you didn't handle him properly at the start...


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> So like the judge liked your mouth huh hmmm I see an opportunity here to be hysterically funny but I believe I will resist the temptation. :angel:



LMAO! I wanna hear more about this van.. was it one of them party vans murph?? Did ya have the mullet flowing proudly in the breeze like a lion's mane? Good stuff.


----------



## NCTREE

That was it beautiful day those are some big English elms. I had a he'll of time getting the dummy out of that crotch plus I spent half my energy just getting to him. I didn't even know how to do the aerial rescue I had to watch everyone else to see how they did it.


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> FIx, Pat, and Raochy road up with me . That happened to be my first rescue ever. I have it on tape somewhere.. LOL it was pretty rough, but they gave you more points for what came out of your mouth back then.. *so it was only up, down and mouth.... LOL*




Wow, I just cant.....this right here speaks volumes & even I cant/wont spike the ball...I dont think any of us will ever view a Vid in the same manner after claiming the above!! strange area out east!!!



LXT.............


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> LMAO! I wanna hear more about this van.. was it one of them party vans murph?? Did ya have the mullet flowing proudly in the breeze like a lion's mane? Good stuff.



Ya the mullet was in full bloom back then... No partying though. To the best of my recollection, there was no drinks at all between four climbers and one chicky.. 10 hours of driving, three meals, and a day of competition.. I haven't had a sip of beer since '91..


----------



## treemandan

Dam, Murph's on the cover of the rollin stone, dam, should have been me, least i ain't as ugly.


----------



## derwoodii

Got outta the office n dropped a trunk log today. 
Was not big or too tricky just leaning the wrong way with a twist n concrete path and bollards to avoid. It was full of termite dirt old bee hives and bird nest debris so stuffed a few chains of the crew. They weren't so keen to get the drop wrong so I said I'd do it and inherit any grief if it went NQR.







Scarf back cut one wedge and a tag line over she went just as planned bang on target phew, I wus pretty please. Had about 1 foot either side was grief. A crane will take it away for habitat log in a bush park. huh not bad for outta felling practice office jockey.


----------



## flushcut

What does trunk wood say to the ground? ......... splat!


----------



## treemandan

derwoodii said:


> Got outta the office n dropped a trunk log today.
> Was not big or too tricky just leaning the wrong way with a twist n concrete path and bollards to avoid. It was full of termite dirt old bee hives and bird nest debris so stuffed a few chains of the crew. They weren't so keen to get the drop wrong so I said I'd do it and inherit any grief if it went NQR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarf back cut one wedge and a tag line over she went just as planned bang on target phew, I wus pretty please. Had about 1 foot either side was grief. A crane will take it away for habitat log in a bush park. huh not bad for outta felling practice office jockey.



Nice lay.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Nice lay.



I think you meant "Nice EXTREME PRECISION FALL!!!!!!!!"


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I think you meant "Nice EXTREME PRECISION FALL!!!!!!!!"



Shore did!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> Ya the mullet was in full bloom back then... No partying though. To the best of my recollection, there was no drinks at all between four climbers and one chicky.. 10 hours of driving, three meals, and a day of competition.. I haven't had a sip of beer since '91..



I should have figured there was a history of boozing with you.. I mean an irish tree climber.. that should have been a no brainer!

Good for you though!!


----------



## arborjockey

Hasn't had a drink since 91' but the drugs in the van were flowing as freely as that mullet in the wind. 
Murphy your really dragging this forum out. Cool... love that you put extreme in the title. Makes it sound hard.when the tree has a side lean then it becomes extreme. Straight shot like that's easy $.
lxt gave you guys a veteran slap down. I give props to the longest footlock guy. Good for you to compete. Its easy commentary to but its hard to actually be in the arena. Even if it was a small venue. (Just you and the family at the park) :jester: you guys are to old to compete and u know it. Id light up everyone of u in ANY event. While we're B.S.ing did I tell u how popular I was in Japan back in the early 80's


----------



## jahsteve

tomsteve said:


> thats some awesome work, but dam!! ya'll post these awesome vids and i end up surfin for an hour droolin!!!



just had the same thing happen.... HAh


----------



## arborjockey

View attachment 229370


Somebody said something to the effect of its easy on the ground but try it 60' in the air. How about 80' or 100'? House to my right, powerlines behind me, and my dogs down there somewhere? 32' log lengths for nothing it all got cut into firewood. Regardless it all payed the same. My bid was $2,700. 2 days no clean up. Next was $7000. I need a bigger profit margin I guess.


----------



## derwoodii

arborjockey said:


> View attachment 229370
> 
> 
> Somebody said something to the effect of its easy on the ground but try it 60' in the air. How about 80' or 100'? House to my right, powerlines behind me, and my dogs down there somewhere? 32' log lengths for nothing it all got cut into firewood. Regardless it all payed the same. My bid was $2,700. 2 days no clean up. Next was $7000. I need a bigger profit margin I guess.




Yeah that so true and very nice work  I done most of my falling standing in spurs and in a harness off the ground with the saw inches from ma nose and the poor ability to check the lean as the dam things moving around with your weight.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I should have figured there was a history of boozing with you.. I mean an irish tree climber.. that should have been a no brainer!
> 
> Good for you though!!



If that ain't the camel calling the goat a sheep I don't know what is BUT I do know if you rub Murphy's tummy yu'll have good luck.


----------



## treemandan

arborjockey said:


> View attachment 229370
> 
> 
> Somebody said something to the effect of its easy on the ground but try it 60' in the air. How about 80' or 100'? House to my right, powerlines behind me, and my dogs down there somewhere? 32' log lengths for nothing it all got cut into firewood. Regardless it all payed the same. My bid was $2,700. 2 days no clean up. Next was $7000. I need a bigger profit margin I guess.



nice work... and was that a new pair of jeans or what?


----------



## treemandan

I got to say, Arbjockey, i would have had those line covered. Maybe not but if there was a chance i would have. its not hard to get them covered, you don't need that.


----------



## derwoodii

treemandan said:


> I got to say, Arbjockey, i would have had those line covered. Maybe not but if there was a chance i would have. its not hard to get them covered, you don't need that.



He's right lad, if they were Hv or above 500-1000 volt lines that's not a good place to be. Sure a do able job most times but things can will and do go wrong.


----------



## murphy4trees

arborjockey said:


> View attachment 229370
> 
> 
> Somebody said something to the effect of its easy on the ground but try it 60' in the air. How about 80' or 100'? House to my right, powerlines behind me, and my dogs down there somewhere? 32' log lengths for nothing it all got cut into firewood. Regardless it all payed the same. My bid was $2,700. 2 days no clean up. Next was $7000. I need a bigger profit margin I guess.


Tall trees... were you working by yourself???

I would not have stripped that tree on the side over the wires.. Been much easier to set a pull line and notch and bomb 8-20' pieces with the brush still on them...


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Tall trees... were you working by yourself???
> 
> I would not have stripped that tree on the side over the wires.. Been much easier to set a pull line and notch and bomb 8-20' pieces with the brush still on them...



Looks like the other trees may of cause a roll out and onto roof with brush on and to be honest I find it over all easier to take out the in six foot sections I can push off rather than pull a rope up each time. I also like it cut to the size that's loadable aloft because we have so much rock that you will spend more time sharpening than I will blocking it down in loadable chunks. I have done it both way's however. Also brush on can snag the line, ever see primaries slap neutral ? I have it ain't pretty if your close lol


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Looks like the other trees may of cause a roll out and onto roof with brush on and to be honest I find it over all easier to take out the in six foot sections I can push off rather than pull a rope up each time. I also like it cut to the size that's loadable aloft because we have so much rock that you will spend more time sharpening than I will blocking it down in loadable chunks. I have done it both way's however. Also brush on can snag the line, ever see primaries slap neutral ? I have it ain't pretty if your close lol


That's a good example of how we all tend to adjust our work to the topography and equipment... in this case he said there was no clean up.. just get everything on the ground.. I would have left the limbs on and bombed pieces, ... and who knows maybe it is easier to drop em 6' or less at a time, than to drag a pull line way up that tree for a cut.. We don't get many big sticks like that around here.. nothing that tall and anything big usually has a wide canopy. In any case the length isn't so important as the idea of letting em fly with the limbs on.. maybe he thought brushing em out was gonna make it easier to handle on the ground.. We would have just moved em out of the way with the skid loader and kept going..


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> That's a good example of how we all tend to adjust our work to the topography and equipment... in this case he said there was no clean up.. just get everything on the ground.. I would have left the limbs on and bombed pieces, ... and who knows maybe it is easier to drop em 6' or less at a time, than to drag a pull line way up that tree for a cut.. We don't get many big sticks like that around here.. nothing that tall and anything big usually has a wide canopy. In any case the length isn't so important as the idea of letting em fly with the limbs on.. maybe he thought brushing em out was gonna make it easier to handle on the ground.. We would have just moved em out of the way with the skid loader and kept going..



Well as we say round here more ways that one to skin a cat lol but in the end it's still a skinned cat


----------



## arborjockey

View attachment 229704


Kinda took what the trees and the angles allowed me. Hard to get 6' pieces on a log truck. The trees wouldn't of fit in the hole without being delimbed. Although i did blow the tops out fully brushed. The brush helps with the lay as well. When you bomb logs they tend to split so I pad the lay with brush. "Bedding it down" I bombed some bisquits down to make clearance for the logs. The brush helps cushion the bounce of these little grenades. I cut smaller pieces until the angles were right. 1\3 the height of the tree should roughly be the max angle of the dangle so the log lands flat. 

[ATTView attachment 229703
ACH=CONFIG]229702[/ATTACH]ACH

These pics just show up everywhere on the page?


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I do know if you *rub *Murphy's tummy yu'll have good luck.




I just cant...........! thought about it, but I cant.... its just too dam easy, LMFAO



LXT.............


----------



## arborjockey

Extreme dudeopcorn: 

Cuttin' Trees 1 Falling Compilation with Daniel Murphy - YouTube

fast eddy getting the wood on the ground. Property gets quit beat up in the process. 8:30 into it he cuts a fatty branch over a barn and drags it right across the new roof. He cuts em big though. Little wild with the rigging angles


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-SwpDKkHko&feature=related


----------



## kevinsteves

I watched the video over and over and it was good however i don't get the idea of it cutting trees.

Please be also reminded that trees are very important. we should not cut trees accordingly because we like it.

View attachment 236875

Source: http://www.pulseuniform.com/nursing/trees-our-friends.asp


----------



## sgreanbeans

kevinsteves said:


> I watched the video over and over and it was good however i don't get the idea of it cutting trees.
> 
> Please be also reminded that trees are very important. we should not cut trees accordingly because we like it.
> 
> View attachment 236875
> 
> Source: Tree Our Best Friends - Detail Environmental Statistics from Pulse Uniform



Thanks for the advice. I will no longer go out and just cut down trees for fun. I thought I was doing the environment a favor, stupid pollution making trees. There is this one , big huge mature oak, it wont stop growing tho, its the darnedest thing, so I am going to kill it, do the HO a favor............

Where in the world do you think you are,LOL!


----------



## murphy4trees

just for you.....

falling compilation 2.mov - YouTube

falling large tree tops 3.mov - YouTube


----------



## millbilly

Dan I noticed that the post to you tube was in the year 2010, I hope you have learned something since then. Please stop posting these videos. I can count endless, numbers of times, you continually put yourself into dangerous situations, when there are safer alternatives. Please don't say you are a professional and know what you are doing, you've been lucky, God bless you. Also when you dropped the small hemlock on the wall, then dropped the other half on top of it , then dropped something else on top of that, wtf? Your goundmen must really love you, because I would have told you, "clean your own mess up, you dumb azz!" 

Also let it be know I do enjoy watching your videos. Its seeing all the potential hazzardous situations you unknowingly put yourself in. I honestly don't think you see the danger.

Last but not least, I feel I should have sent this reply to you personally but your mail box is full.

Keith


----------



## arborjockey

Thanks for the thought murph. Its a personel touch like that which keeps this thread blasting along. The last vid.o the 1st seen when fast eddie pulls off the jump cut over the plants(azeleas rhodedendrins how ever you spell those weeds) that's a high end home, with a top notch yard he just crushed.......cool:msp_w00t:




millbilly said:


> Dan I noticed that the post to you tube was in the year 2010, I hope you have learned something since then. Please stop posting these videos. I can count endless, numbers of times, you continually put yourself into dangerous situations, when there are safer alternatives. Please don't say you are a professional and know what you are doing, you've been lucky, God bless you. Also when you dropped the small hemlock on the wall, then dropped the other half on top of it , then dropped something else on top of that, wtf? Your goundmen must really love you, because I would have told you, "clean your own mess up, you dumb azz!"
> 
> Also let it be know I do enjoy watching your videos. Its seeing all the potential hazzardous situations you unknowingly put yourself in. I honestly don't think you see the danger.
> 
> Last but not least, I feel I should have sent this reply to you personally but your mail box is full.
> 
> Keith


 what if ol murphs at %100 over 20 yrs of work as far as destroying stuff. Is he still considered lucky. Most guys in this business only get away with luck for a couple of years max. Then sumthn big happens. 

Kieth, 
Did you watch "fast" eddie murphy's video I posted? The chop and drop king crusher. Like to watch the clean up myself.


----------



## murphy4trees

if I told you how easy this work could be ... you'd never believe me... I'll pile brush 10 feet tall on a drive, then drop a stick on it, without a care about clean up... you guys are stuck somewhere in the 80's... LOL


----------



## arborjockey

I am. And more. I have tools from the 1780's. Rope splicing and tying techniques from the 1880's. Old growth cutting skill from the 1980's


----------



## tree MDS

arborjockey said:


> I am. And more. I have tools from the 1780's. Rope splicing and tying techniques from the 1880's. Old growth cutting skill from the 1980's



Lol.. Pigtails said yer stuck in the 80's. Priceless!!


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> if I told you how easy this work could be ... you'd never believe me... I'll pile brush 10 feet tall on a drive, then drop a stick on it, without a care about clean up... you guys are stuck somewhere in the 80's... LOL



What amazes me most about you, is the fact that you actually seem to have convinced yourself that you're like the only person in the world that can cut trees (nice job with that roof BTW. I noticed that in the vid the first time you posted it). There are countless people that are just as good as you, or better out there... the only difference is they're not bringing a production crew to the job and filming every little thing they do (so you can brag.. I mean educate us). Contrary to you, they're just going about their own business being bad ass treeguys. I can think of quite a few right here, in my own county, that I would put up against you and day of the week (and they wouldn't be hitting the roof either). You're just a small fish with a big mouth. Get over yourself. I'm sorry, but that's my honest take. And some of the #### you do really is sketchy, man. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> What amazes me most about you, is the fact that you actually seem to have convinced yourself that you're like the only person in the world that can cut trees (nice job with that roof BTW. I noticed that in the vid the first time you posted it). There are countless people that are just as good as you, or better out there... the only difference is they're not bringing a production crew to the job and filming every little thing they do (so you can brag.. I mean educate us). Contrary to you, they're just going about their own business being bad ass treeguys. I can think of quite a few right here, in my own county, that I would put up against you and day of the week (and they wouldn't be hitting the roof either). You're just a small fish with a big mouth. Get over yourself. I'm sorry, but that's my honest take. And some of the #### you do really is sketchy, man. Just saying.



sketchy is hilariouse especially when caught on video and portrayed as contrived or carefully planned


----------



## arborjockey

Funny that the pix I put up got the " oh I would of done this of that " this is coming from guys back east who rarely see trees that size. I would of left the brush on or watch out for those pwr lines. The lines are illegal and only 10' off the ground and my rope is dry. Oh and I've hook up high amperage lines live. Did it for awhile while doing cell work. 

You know what murph cut em big take the video and keep em cumn. I love it that you drop logs on brush and don't give *hit. I did nothing but climb for a feller back east. He sent 2 clean up crews behind me (90% removals). I did the same thing. Chop drop on to the next. Best time ever. Hate to be cleaning it up.


----------



## murphy4trees

We clean it up, but don't worry about a big pile of brush or bombing out a huge mess... no problem... see the little yellow machine... that changes everything..


----------



## murphy4trees

here's another beauty from last week... 2 ground guys.. no problem.. nothing was lowered from this tree.. used the storm damaged limb to pad the fall of the first piece, and then whatever was on the ground from there


----------



## murphy4trees

there were only two divots that needed repair.. a small one in the last pic above.. #5.. on the left and a bigger one on #7..

the bare spot by the corner of the drive on the last pic was an area the customer had re-seeded beforehand


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like a lot of cutting. Better sharpen that saw up!!


----------



## tree MDS

Del_ said:


> Thanks for the photos Murph and the trip down memory lane.
> 
> They took me back to the late eighties when I was learning this biz!



Oh stop Del... you know damn well nobody else could do that.. what we're seeing there is special, and EXTREME!!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Oh stop Del... you know damn well nobody else could do that.. what we're seeing there is special, and EXTREME!!! :msp_tongue:


I have seen finger nail cutting videos that are more extreme ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I have seen finger nail cutting videos that are more extreme ....



Hell, the chain filing video was more extreme!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Hell, the chain filing video was more extreme!! :hmm3grin2orange:



And they look like nice houses , so I am sure it really chaps mrs. Perrywinkles ass when murph drops a 40ft log and knocks over her fine china ....


----------



## Zale

If you want to see something extreme, check out Murph's website for the extreme misspelling.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> If you want to see something extreme, check out Murph's website for the extreme misspelling.



well it is very" personlized "


----------



## ropensaddle

I just dropped an extreme log into the water.























































Indoor plumbing just gotta love it


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> I just dropped an extreme log into the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoor plumbing just gotta love it


Was it with precision though?


----------



## millbilly

Tree Pig said:


> Was it with precision though?



No video, no proof, Sorry!


----------



## sgreanbeans

millbilly said:


> No video, no proof, Sorry!



uhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I'll believe him, no video needed,lol.


----------



## Rickytree

Precision..The flop caused the water to enter the exit.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Rickytree said:


> Precision..The flop caused the water to enter the exit.



ewwwww


----------



## Rickytree

That's why when I drop a log I put down some padding, TP!


----------



## arborjockey

So you think your the big $hit on a log do you boyz. Well like granny said your nothing but a turd on a toothpick. Those aren't logs those are limbs you dropped. 
Although you did get points for accuracy and color. TreeMDS actually won on a wild card.(his looked exactly like Michael Jordan). 

Xtreme precision is for my wipers.......clap clap clap ....WIPERS? Where's my WIPERS.


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> That's why when I drop a log I put down some padding, TP!



Haha well what about when u let one loose 100 foot up cieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel bombs away :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rickytree

Regular morning ritual. Usually doesn't happen at work.


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> Regular morning ritual. Usually doesn't happen at work.



Perfect cure for groudie's yapping on cell phone lol they will look up after that I promise ye haha


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Haha well what about when u let one loose 100 foot up cieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel bombs away :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks Rope thats just great, now I have the thought in my head and I am going to have to try it. Whats the best knot for sending up a roll of paper?


----------



## arborjockey

450' + on cell towers strange things can happen. Loōøóõöng way down and even longer up. If you do....do make sure the wind carries it away from the tower.:taped:


----------



## flushcut

Tree Pig said:


> Whats the best knot for sending up a roll of paper?



Clove hitch with a half hitch back up very similar to sending up a beer can. Now, some will argue just tie it through the cardboard tube but seriously groundies need all the knot practice they can get.


----------



## arborjockey

I gave all the Marshalee's GM a 3' long piece of rope to carry around and practice knot tying. I think they wiped they're ass's with them and threw em away. 

Remember xmas vacation when chevy chase tells his son Russ to untangle the xmas lights? That's the dog knot they send my stuff up on.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I thought every crew had a ditty bag haha!View attachment 239292


----------



## arborjockey

I do I do. But my ditty contains my spydeman toothbrush, deodorant, and some strawberry chapstick. I do have a couple of klein nose bags. I like to use them for the small rigging ropes. Easy to pile rope in while they hang from the straps. They also are great when you want a rope thrown out from the top of the tree. The rope bags (from sherrill or where ever) fall apart after so many discharges at 100'+. I purchased a couple of harbour freight ones and they're tough but not as stiff of material. The klein canvas is superior. I use the small one on my saddle at times to carry my axe and wedges.

Im leaving this with every post. WATCH FRONTLINE ON PBS ABOUT TOWER CLIMBERS. It will change your climb mentality as well as make you conscious about the climbers around you.


----------



## murphy4trees

lxt said:


> Hmmm.... wondering how we should critique that mis-comminication video? credit given for posting it, but in my opinion ya tried to put a spin on it? No better than a AA video, I dont think its that people dont understand or its even outside their experience.......most of the techniques Ive seen employed by you are No No`s.............making notches at chest level, bore cutting the same, counter balanced rigging to adjacent tree by powerlines, dropping trees on "ANY" form of road or driveway, etc....
> 
> You post these Vids as instructional????? Much like you busting on competitors doing wrong tree care practices.....Watching someone perform tree work in a reckless (Im confident...NOT!!) manner is just as bad...........alot of what I see is just plain out right un-professional & unsafe...............I would have fired you...! weather it be Line clearance or residential? you are gonna hurt someone or something!
> 
> Im sure the reply will be an excuse & just like AA..........you can get away with things for so long & then you gotta pay...!
> 
> LXT.............



dangerous Oak Tree Removal Main Line PA - YouTube

KMA.... LOL


----------



## millbilly

*took guts*



murphy4trees said:


> dangerous Oak Tree Removal Main Line PA - YouTube
> 
> KMA.... LOL



Better you than me, you took the shot and Im proud of you. Like always I have a couple of comments. First if you were concerned about the limb on the neighbors tree getting broken or causing other problems why didn't you remove it before you dropped the tree? A clean cut is better than a rip or tear. Second on your back cut why didn't you leave the right side of the back cut stronger than the left allowing the tree to move left to right more?


----------



## treeman75

murphy4trees said:


> dangerous Oak Tree Removal Main Line PA - YouTube
> 
> KMA.... LOL



Im glad it came down ok for ya. I always get real nervous doing dead trees like that.


----------



## NCTREE

$5600 bucks holy hell! I need to come down on them main line to do tree work. Boy murph you tickled her pink didn't you. Nice drop by the way. That tree would have been sketchy for a crane.


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> $5600 bucks holy hell! I need to come down on them main line to do tree work. Boy murph you tickled her pink didn't you. Nice drop by the way. That tree would have been sketchy for a crane.



No he saved her 5600 that means he charged her 400 .... and she made him meatballs ...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> No he saved her 5600 that means he charged her 400 .... and she made him meatballs ...:hmm3grin2orange:



No duh dill whad! I couldnt believe someone could charge that much for a little old dead tree.


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> dan i noticed that the post to you tube was in the year 2010, i hope you have learned something since then. Please stop posting these videos. I can count endless, numbers of times, you continually put yourself into dangerous situations, when there are safer alternatives. Please don't say you are a professional and know what you are doing, you've been lucky, god bless you. Also when you dropped the small hemlock on the wall, then dropped the other half on top of it , then dropped something else on top of that, wtf? Your goundmen must really love you, because i would have told you, "clean your own mess up, you dumb azz!"
> 
> also let it be know i do enjoy watching your videos. Its seeing all the potential hazzardous situations you unknowingly put yourself in. I honestly don't think you see the danger.
> 
> Last but not least, i feel i should have sent this reply to you personally but your mail box is full.
> 
> Keith


 kma x2


----------



## deevo

murphy4trees said:


> dangerous Oak Tree Removal Main Line PA - YouTube
> 
> KMA.... LOL



Good job Murph:msp_thumbup:


----------



## arborjockey

A couple over glorified falls still wont make up for all the stuff you've broken over the years. Big cuts on rotten trees. Did you have the neighbors evacuate the houses before the big cut? 

What am I talking about? It appears I've missed spoken becouse I completely forgot the part where you did the ,highly scientific, acoustic sounding with a STICK. What was that? Was that corkscrew willow? What was that? Was it that korean elm again? Yeah that magical Korean elm stick saves ol murph again.


----------



## lxt

Oh boy another "Hap Hazard" tree drop, remember hap hazard the guy on the asplundh accident page postings, well thats Murph! the guy will lose a hand, kill a dog with a drop, ruin a 4 lane highway, destroy private property & knock out a few of his own teeth & Ill bet the jackpot lotto winnings he would still say how good he is, LMFAO!

and to answer one of the other posters question for ole murph, cause murphs answer would be a fabricated pile of BS, the reason he dont climb & remove limbs prior to the drop to make such "Safe" is because he cant climb!! but he`ll tell ya he`s a foot locking champion............NOT, its sad when you have to beg the editor at TCIA to be featured in an article that most novices would disregard!! SO NO MURPH............you KMA & smile while doing such, LOL




LXT............


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Oh boy another "Hap Hazard" tree drop, remember hap hazard the guy on the asplundh accident page postings, well thats Murph! the guy will lose a hand, kill a dog with a drop, ruin a 4 lane highway, destroy private property & knock out a few of his own teeth & Ill bet the jackpot lotto winnings he would still say how good he is, LMFAO!
> 
> and to answer one of the other posters question for ole murph, cause murphs answer would be a fabricated pile of BS, the reason he dont climb & remove limbs prior to the drop to make such "Safe" is because he cant climb!! but he`ll tell ya he`s a foot locking champion............NOT, its sad when you have to beg the editor at TCIA to be featured in an article that most novices would disregard!! SO NO MURPH............you KMA & smile while doing such, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



Man I love reading replies like this when I am 3/4s in the bag there hilariouse to say the least ...


----------



## tree MDS

I wonder how that pm went:

Please terminate my membership cry... even I can't stand listening to my stupid, fat head anymore .." :msp_tongue:

Edit: sharpen much??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Just don't go posting any pics.. it's REAL easy to make little Eddie feel threatened and insecure (trust me).


sorry man , I am not feeling the put downs right now , I mean when does it end , anyway I could #### slap Joe Dirt all anyday its pretty easy as lons long as he's within 59 ft of my strap on LOL and justme20069 likes it anyway as long as its not him being the cable guy posing as a tree man with his beat up box pics which I am sure he has at least 2 different types of LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom

I think I am gonna like this thread!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## murphy4trees

*AS on life support*

Since this video forum is just about dead without a little action (from me of course)... Here's a quickie for ya..

paoli oak tree removal.mov - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> Since this video forum is just about dead without a little action (from me of course)... Here's a quickie for ya..
> 
> paoli oak tree removal.mov - YouTube



I thought that drive was gonna get a hole punched thru it. Good one. Kinda taking a chance tho.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Way to Murph that one across the drive,umm, uhh Murph.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Way to Murph that one across the drive,umm, uhh Murph.



The ' Heckler' is every where! 
Jeff


----------



## arborjockey

murphy4trees said:


> Since this video forum is just about dead without a little action (from me of course)... Here's a quickie for ya..
> 
> paoli oak tree removal.mov - YouTube



opcorn:My favorite part of the movie was the end. 2nd was the part that was slowed down so we could see the saw get stuck which causes the guy to fall forward with the log. Your back cut should never be above the face. opcorn: keep em' cumn like to use as a what not to do.


----------



## ropensaddle

arborjockey said:


> opcorn:My favorite part of the movie was the end. 2nd was the part that was slowed down so we could see the saw get stuck which causes the guy to fall forward with the log. Your back cut should never be above the face. opcorn: keep em' cumn like to use as a what not to do.



Back cut is 2" above notch apex, common conventional notch, nothing wrong there imo, well done. Now murph don't go a gettin the big head for a compliment.


----------



## mattfr12

keep em coming but fix that camera jesus man that thing looks like its from the 70's.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> keep em coming but fix that camera jesus man that thing looks like its from the 70's.



What is your gripe about the 70's?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

we made you boy's!
Jeff


----------



## murphy4trees

arborjockey said:


> opcorn:My favorite part of the movie was the end. 2nd was the part that was slowed down so we could see the saw get stuck which causes the guy to fall forward with the log. Your back cut should never be above the face. opcorn: keep em' cumn like to use as a what not to do.


A little bit of knowledge makes you nothing but a dumb a$$...

There are all kinds of reasons to make the face cut higher than the notch.. and reasons not to... problems.. serious problems... BUT you don't have a clue what they are and why they couldn't occur here.. I normally plunge cut anything tricky so I can get the height of the back cut just right.. In this case it didn't matter, so I didn't bother... it wasn't 2" higher .. on the near side it might have been 6-10" ... but it didn't matter... so keep talking like you have a clue.. Anyone that does, knows better..


----------



## arborjockey

Let's start off with some reasons your back cuts higher then the face. Then I can tell you why its not safe and tell you how to do it right. I've read (read lots of old logging books)and chatted up with boys plenty about falling cuts. Lots of fancy stuff but I tend to use the KISS rule. Keep. It. Simple. Stupid.
2-


> I usually plunge cut anything tricky so I can get the back cut right


 I don't and mine end up right everytime. Comes with experience. If you pluge cut all the tricky ones in the woods you'd burn the tip out of your saw.
3-


> in this case it didn't matter


 exactly. Then why did you make a high back cut, get the saw stuck in your cut, and then fall towards the butt. The log rolled left if it would of went right you were in the ath of danger..... Think about it.

Its 1 simple stick of wood that's leaning towards the fall. There doesn't need to be a vast amount of falling experience and special cuts just 1 simple 1. With that said your vast amount of knowledge looks dangerous. 
On top of all of it. YOUR ON THE GROUND. I cut 40-60' tops out of Ohia lehua trees last week. It was a 1 acre lot with a circular driveway. Every top landed in the drive. Come on groundy.


----------



## ropensaddle

arborjockey said:


> Let's start off with some reasons your back cuts higher then the face. Then I can tell you why its not safe and tell you how to do it right. I've read (read lots of old logging books)and chatted up with boys plenty about falling cuts. Lots of fancy stuff but I tend to use the KISS rule. Keep. It. Simple. Stupid.
> 2- I don't and mine end up right everytime. Comes with experience. If you pluge cut all the tricky ones in the woods you'd burn the tip out of your saw.
> 3- exactly. Then why did you make a high back cut, get the saw stuck in your cut, and then fall towards the butt. The log rolled left if it would of went right you were in the ath of danger..... Think about it.
> 
> Its 1 simple stick of wood that's leaning towards the fall. There doesn't need to be a vast amount of falling experience and special cuts just 1 simple 1. With that said your vast amount of knowledge looks dangerous.
> On top of all of it. YOUR ON THE GROUND. I cut 40-60' tops out of Ohia lehua trees last week. It was a 1 acre lot with a circular driveway. Every top landed in the drive. Come on groundy.



Hmm my eyes must be terrible as he said 10 " above seat so yeah that would be too high, however cutting below notch is even more dangerous and what I thought you were implying. Anyway; I have cut thousands of trees and never used a bore or rarely a fancy cut but have used binders an rope or cable. Most generally my backcut it around a couple inch above the notch apex or seat as I used to term it. Sometimes i get fancy with open face then i try to make cut right square in middle. I have tried dutchman and then the cut is below so depending on which notch the back cuts proper location will vary. I have little use for a dutchman and am not trying to square a butt log so I use conventional sometimes through a snipe in the mix but very rarely.


----------



## murphy4trees

arborjockey said:


> Let's start off with some reasons your back cuts higher then the face. Then I can tell you why its not safe and tell you how to do it right. I've read (read lots of old logging books)and chatted up with boys plenty about falling cuts. Lots of fancy stuff but I tend to use the KISS rule. Keep. It. Simple. Stupid.
> 2- I don't and mine end up right everytime. Comes with experience. If you pluge cut all the tricky ones in the woods you'd burn the tip out of your saw.
> 3- exactly. Then why did you make a high back cut, get the saw stuck in your cut, and then fall towards the butt. The log rolled left if it would of went right you were in the ath of danger..... Think about it.
> 
> Its 1 simple stick of wood that's leaning towards the fall. There doesn't need to be a vast amount of falling experience and special cuts just 1 simple 1. With that said your vast amount of knowledge looks dangerous.
> On top of all of it. YOUR ON THE GROUND. I cut 40-60' tops out of Ohia lehua trees last week. It was a 1 acre lot with a circular driveway. Every top landed in the drive. Come on groundy.


Stop all your nonsense.. 
you just said "Your back cut should never be above the face."
that is total garbage.. you just told on yourself... you don't have a clue... 
and then claim to be cutting big tops without using stump shot.... And you call me dangerous!!!!
I don't argue with idiots and you sure are one!


----------



## millbilly

arborjockey said:


> opcorn:My favorite part of the movie was the end. 2nd was the part that was slowed down so we could see the saw get stuck which causes the guy to fall forward with the log. Your back cut should never be above the face. opcorn: keep em' cumn like to use as a what not to do.



Im like a moth to a flame with this thread. I didn't notice it at first, but I think your right, he overlapped his cut and got the saw hung up for a bit.


----------



## tree MDS

millbilly said:


> Im like a moth to a flame with this thread. I didn't notice it at first, but I think your right, he overlapped his cut and got the saw hung up for a bit.



I agree. I didn't notice it at first either. AJ might be an arrogant bastard, but he seems to have a keen eye!! 

I guess when you keep hitting metal, you sometimes just gotta cut it where/however you can... that is what happened, right murph?


----------



## arborjockey

See what I get for running my mouth at 515am. A boot in in it. :greenchainsaw:I do apologize in the miss statement of always under. My mind was inverted. I woke up (last night)1/2 eyed and watched a Murph movie . This morning at 515 on the way out I vented a littlle. Thanks for the check up ropesnsaddle. :msp_razz:Yes murph always above or on. What offed me is looking at the cut (on my 4"phone sceen) the butt with 10" of over shot. 

With a straight stick that size I always go straight on line with the under cut. Short Fat
Your saw never gets stuck in the falling stick
Always easy to start your back cut because the corners of the pie are obvouse
If your alone it leaves you more options to work with if the lean doesn't favour the fall
wedging angles are more in your favour
The sides of the hinge can be trimmed with ease
The the crack of the face can be relieved with ease to help the stick over
If it were slightly more victicle (and I was alone)Id would make a deeper face (over center). Big saw quick cut.
And why are you cutting so low on the root flare?
scared to make a 2nd cut?

Cutting SLIGHTY above the hinge in this situation has no benefit in my simple mind. 

These aren't old growth redwood trees these are sticks with no canopy. 

Ropensaddle have you really never had to use a bore cut? Ever? Heavy head leaner. Maybe a trigger release for a hazardous tree. Bar to big on a small tree. Had to cut around a piece of crap in the trunk. Trees against a fence or rock wall. Nuttin?

10" high back cut on short -n-fat STUPID MOVE. Keep the videos coming.


----------



## tree MDS

That cut was so straight forward and simple, I can't even fathom why the butt looked like that!! 

Musta hit some steel, or concrete!!

Edit: insert tailgate sharpening video here..


----------



## ropensaddle

arborjockey said:


> Ropensaddle have you really never had to use a bore cut? Ever? Heavy head leaner. Maybe a trigger release for a hazardous tree. Bar to big on a small tree. Had to cut around a piece of crap in the trunk. Trees against a fence or rock wall. Nuttin?



Lol no not in my memory except maybe bucking and making ash trays :hmm3grin2orange: I have had some serious leaners but after the rachet strap is tight 4" heavy duty the threat of chair is virtually eliminated and my normal conventional seems just fine. However; as soon as I see the tree is on the path, I back away in my escape route and I will never turn my back to it. If you use bores fine but I find them over used imo, in ash maybe but really the strap on mitigates the need.


----------



## murphy4trees

That cut was so simple.. so simple it didn't matter if the back cut was high. no way to over-cut with that much head lean.

Here's another drop where it very much did matter..


Tree Removal Main Line, PA hazardous oak - YouTube


----------



## murphy4trees

arborjockey said:


> See what I get for running my mouth at 515am. A boot in in it. :greenchainsaw:I do apologize in the miss statement of always under. My mind was inverted. I woke up (last night)1/2 eyed and watched a Murph movie . This morning at 515 on the way out I vented a littlle. Thanks for the check up ropesnsaddle. :msp_razz:Yes murph always above or on. What offed me is looking at the cut (on my 4"phone sceen) the butt with 10" of over shot..



It doesn't matter what time of the day it is... making a statement that ignorant is like forgetting to tie your shoes.. You FOS in my book.. throw up some more video and make me a believer if you can.. Your last effort on that conifer by the wires wasn't too impressive... What you got AJ?


----------



## arborjockey

murphy4trees said:


> Stop all your nonsense..
> you just said "Your back cut should never be above the face."
> that is total garbage.. you just told on yourself... you don't have a clue...
> and then claim to be cutting big tops without using stump shot.... And you call me dangerous!!!!
> I don't argue with idiots and you sure are one!



"Stump shot" is that your technical term. Thank god you used one on that header it might have slid back dow the hill and killed you. No I don't top trees with a "stump shot". And no they don't kick off the stump. They release off the stump at the angle I set for them. Again were not falling old growth up hill. Your dropping a stick.
I may never live pass that miss statement but at least it was a statement not an entire video of ignorance. The cut you made in that tree would of been left to the gm. When the technical work is done and the men come out of the trees, you boys go ahead and take care of the ground work.

Now that I have a scanner I can dig in some old photos and copy them. I don't think there's anything as EXTREME as the ground work here but I'll check.

Never have time to make a documentary of tree work.....being that im at work. 

As for my fir job. POOOOLEEEZ murph youv never even seen tree work the likes of that. 
You tell me who on your team cuts 27-30' logs off 150' poles and has them land flat, next to house for the log buyer to grab? That jobs just 1 of many. Going east this next week to clean up some storm damage. Then off to Oregon where I keep some more pics of the big stuff. Guess your gunna have to see it to believe it.


----------



## millbilly

*job unfinished*

View attachment 243690
View attachment 243691
View attachment 243692
View attachment 243693


These are some after pictures of the extreme shot. The ruts left in the lawn, on the opposite side of driveway, were over 6" deep and they were left that way never backfilled . Dan you might be the extreme of the extreme, but at least repair the damage, the ruts you left could easily sprain an ankle, break a leg or injure someone. If you look very close at the driveway picture you can see slight damage to the drive. Dan the exstremist hope nobody twist an ankle in the divots you left. I might not know everything and never claimed too, but I carry a pitch fork or a garden weasle, and releave the compaction in the soil and level my diviots.


----------



## jefflovstrom

millbilly said:


> View attachment 243690
> View attachment 243691
> View attachment 243692
> View attachment 243693
> 
> 
> These are some after pictures of the extreme shot. The ruts left in the lawn, on the opposite side of driveway, were over 6" deep and they were left that way never backfilled . Dan you might be the extreme of the extreme, but at least repair the damage, the ruts you left could easily sprain an ankle, break a leg or injure someone. If you look very close at the driveway picture you can see slight damage to the drive. Dan the exstremist hope nobody twist an ankle in the divots you left. I might not know everything and never claimed too, but I carry a pitch fork or a garden weasle, and releave the compaction in the soil and level my diviots.



Kinda picky, eh?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda picky, eh?
> Jeff



Well, the "Garden Weasel", ain't gonna always be cutting it!! Lol!! At some point, one might actually have to spring for some topsoil, and seed.. just saying. Lol..


----------



## millbilly

*garden weasel*

My son put a commercial grade garden weasel on one of the trucks. Being mule headed i freaked, saying get that piece of shiv off the truck. It ended up staying in one of the boxes. Then the day of rekoning came. We had to fix some divots, and I hate to admit when Im wrong but that tool lifts and seperates the soil, leaving the turf intact. A light tamp with a shovel or tamper and it leaves the turf looking ok.


----------



## treemandan

Oh, and here I thought we stopped giving a crap about a little lawn damage. I got to say for the last bunch of years its been a selling point for me. I say " Nah, we don't worry about that... unless you want to pay us."

Lawns? Yeah, that's what we drive over to get to the tree.

And MY GOD! Did Murph get his saw hung up a lil bit? Bad arborist!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Well i should of took pictures lol did 7 extreme felling today oh well till next time


----------



## ddhlakebound

ropensaddle said:


> Well i should of took pictures lol did 7 extreme felling today oh well till next time



LOL, I know, right.......I just kinda figured its what we do. I splashed 28" dbh 35' pin oak stem onto asphalt last week. Laid it down right in the middle of a 6'x6' four layer pad of criss crossed oak limbs. No damage to the asphalt, but a miss by 2' either way woulda left a crater.


----------



## murphy4trees

Tree Service Bryn Mawr PA - YouTube

I didn't forget my camera on this one! Wouldn't call it "precision".. BUT it sure was some fun!


----------



## tree MDS

Two thumbs down.. 

Seems like it would have been just as easy, (and a lot less drama) to just do it the right way (rig it down with the truck) in the first place. Good on you for lookin' out for the lawn, though!!


----------



## treeclimber101

The title of this thread should be , I will drop 5 tons of wood on any lawn there are none to nice , and I wonder why bother even putting down a crash pad when all they seem to be is just projectiles , I dunno seems that you work on some nice cribs Murph and I would bet that when someone sees that they may think WTF I coulda hired any idiot to do that ....


----------



## murphy4trees

YOU guys are gonna love the new video.. just dropped the tree today.. standing dead sugar maple.. limbed it up enough to clear the yard then splashed that dead head right into the street.. full sun, somewhere in the mid 90s... OH YA!... now that was fun! Put the mess in the street!


----------



## arborjockey

murphy4trees said:


> Tree Service Bryn Mawr PA - YouTube
> 
> I didn't forget my camera on this one! Wouldn't call it "precision".. BUT it sure was some fun!



The slow motion part shows the tree has 1 limb that's barely over the house. So you went up the tree cut the counter balancing limbs off, made a hazardous situation, then want to b.s. throughout the video to make it seem like you know what's going on. By the time you set up all the waisted rigging you could have done it right. That offset, double cock eyed, darrelick dutchman, with a hillbilly hayshacker back cut (that you over shot the far side on) really shows professionalism by the 1' wide pie hinge.:msp_w00t: keep em cumn


----------



## murphy4trees

arborjockey said:


> The slow motion part shows the tree has 1 limb that's barely over the house. So you went up the tree cut the counter balancing limbs off, made a hazardous situation, then want to b.s. throughout the video to make it seem like you know what's going on. By the time you set up all the waisted rigging you could have done it right. That offset, double cock eyed, darrelick dutchman, with a hillbilly hayshacker back cut (that you over shot the far side on) really shows professionalism by the 1' wide pie hinge.:msp_w00t: keep em cumn



Comin' from the guy that says "never cut your back cut higher than your hinge" HA HA... I put the wood on the ground .. you talk Shhit....


----------



## ropensaddle

Well u got r down  Murph its called a snubbing line, not retainer which is used in dentistry. One of these days you will realize that the stronger hinge is one that even and consistent, verses one sided. If I taper its very minimal , anyway ; why since u have bucket did you fell it anyway ?


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Well u got r down  Murph its called a snubbing line, not retainer which is used in dentistry. One of these days you will realize that the stronger hinge is one that even and consistent, verses one sided. If I taper its very minimal , anyway ; why since u have bucket did you fell it anyway ?



WOW,
When did they put some tree cutter from Arkansas in charge of the dictionary? Had to drop the stick sometime.. wasn't much extra time setting up the additional rigging. Ground guys were cleaning up the existing mess so no time wasted.. Log loader was on site, I just needed to get the tree on the ground, so both he and I could go.. There weren't any good rigging points to lower those two big limbs from.. It could have been done, but my way was a lot faster...


----------



## millbilly

*wow*

I mean double wow! At least he could have called you thesaurus or something, not just a low life dictionary. In freakin credible


----------



## jefflovstrom

As you all know, I hate to argue,
I did watch the vid and to me it seemed to have some good holding wood and not as dead as you made me think it was. 
So, why did you remove all the counter-balance and bomb the yard?

I can tell you put alot of work into your vid's and post's, 
but that seemed to be a tree you used to create a problem and post your remedy. (A scholastic monent)? 
IDK.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> WOW,
> When did they put some tree cutter from Arkansas in charge of the dictionary? Had to drop the stick sometime.. wasn't much extra time setting up the additional rigging. Ground guys were cleaning up the existing mess so no time wasted.. Log loader was on site, I just needed to get the tree on the ground, so both he and I could go.. There weren't any good rigging points to lower those two big limbs from.. It could have been done, but my way was a lot faster...



Hahahah well first of all I'm not from Arkansas original :hmm3grin2orange: I would of simply butt tied and lowered both limbs at hinge point but hey Im for less gear. matter of fact lol, likely I may have fell whole tree but then with My winch I control my pull and know its always adequate just sayin


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> As you all know, I hate to argue,
> I did watch the vid and to me it seemed to have some good holding wood and not as dead as you made me think it was.
> So, why did you remove all the counter-balance and bomb the yard?
> 
> I can tell you put alot of work into your vid's and post's,
> but that seemed to be a tree you used to create a problem and post your remedy. (A scholastic monent)?
> IDK.
> Jeff



sure wern't naw Rembrandt


----------



## murphy4trees

jefflovstrom said:


> As you all know, I hate to argue,
> I did watch the vid and to me it seemed to have some good holding wood and not as dead as you made me think it was.
> So, why did you remove all the counter-balance and bomb the yard?
> 
> I can tell you put alot of work into your vid's and post's,
> but that seemed to be a tree you used to create a problem and post your remedy. (A scholastic monent)?
> IDK.
> Jeff



That elm died quick and I was sure that the hinge wood was in good shape. It actually had a few green leaves. I've seen dead elm do some amazing things to prove its strength. So no worries about the hinge. 

Hard to tell from the video, but 2 of the 4 big limbs were leaning hard to the side. The tree was mostly one sided.. Leaving those big limbs on (the ones that were out over the lawn) wasn't worth the trouble it would have made in the clean up.. They were mighty big.. too much weight to undercut where the saw was likely to get pinched. I did this tree the "easy" way.. camera or no, that's how I'd have done it..


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Hahahah well first of all I'm not from Arkansas original :hmm3grin2orange: I would of simply butt tied and lowered both limbs at hinge point but hey Im for less gear. matter of fact lol, likely I may have fell whole tree but then with My winch I control my pull and know its always adequate just sayin



Butt tying those limbs would have required moving the bucket truck, clearing the lawn for access, and making a somewhere around a dozen cuts, all lowered.. The moving the bucket truck out of the way and still maybe setting up the retainer... oh check that.. the "snubbing" line. How long was that going to take? 
A LOT longer than setting two slings with blocks and dropping it with one cut....


----------



## jetsled

*learned alot in the last hour or so*

Yes I am a rookie. But I learned more in reading and watching this post than I have in a long time. You guyz who do all that whining should post your own vids and let the rest of the world critize your techniques. Kudos to Murph for keeping his cool for the most part. I will keep cuttin and following these posts, lots to learn, either right or wrong way to do stuff. This is a dangerous business, I need all the tips I can get. Keep postin.


----------



## Gologit

jetsled said:


> Yes I am a rookie. But I learned more in reading and watching this post than I have in a long time. You guyz who do all that whining should post your own vids and let the rest of the world critize your techniques. Kudos to Murph for keeping his cool for the most part. I will keep cuttin and following these posts, lots to learn, either right or wrong way to do stuff. This is a dangerous business, I need all the tips I can get. Keep postin.



opcorn: Here we go again.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Butt tying those limbs would have required moving the bucket truck, clearing the lawn for access, and making a somewhere around a dozen cuts, all lowered.. The moving the bucket truck out of the way and still maybe setting up the retainer... oh check that.. the "snubbing" line. How long was that going to take?
> A LOT longer than setting two slings with blocks and dropping it with one cut....



Well daniel u got it done bro but when i set up a truck I don't need to move it after. I could cut each limb with 2 cuts each from what I see. Its done however so no worry's. As far as slings, I would not need with my set up but not everyone has a 20 ton winch so you at least made sure you had adequate pull. Btw, I do not mean to pick the work apart, you are a pretty good tree cutter but remember many of us are and have been for many many years. So when u talk precision like its something special you set yourself up to scrutiny. I have done serious trees for so long I have bark but my favorite saying when someone compliments my work is; I may not be the best but I can work with them and not be shamed.


----------



## ropensaddle

jetsled said:


> Yes I am a rookie. But I learned more in reading and watching this post than I have in a long time. You guyz who do all that whining should post your own vids and let the rest of the world critize your techniques. Kudos to Murph for keeping his cool for the most part. I will keep cuttin and following these posts, lots to learn, either right or wrong way to do stuff. This is a dangerous business, I need all the tips I can get. Keep postin.



Jet learning this business from posting on a website is not a healthy way to go. I'f your a rookie you need to work for a pro and learn from one.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Well daniel u got it done bro but when i set up a truck I don't need to move it after. I could cut each limb with 2 cuts each from what I see. Its done however so no worry's. As far as slings, I would not need with my set up but not everyone has a 20 ton winch so you at least made sure you had adequate pull. Btw, I do not mean to pick the work apart, you are a pretty good tree cutter but remember many of us are and have been for many many years. So when u talk precision like its something special you set yourself up to scrutiny. I have done serious trees for so long I have bark but my favorite saying when someone compliments my work is; I may not be the best but I can work with them and not be shamed.



Ya that 20T winch has to be nice.. what do you use for a redirect block on that??? and BTW I had another smaller elm to do adjacent to this one.. You can see the 15-20' stick that was left in one of the shots.. NO WAY to get both trees from one set up with the bucket.. and YOU might have got both those big limbs in 2 cuts each... 4-6 would be more realistic for most though.. video is mightily deceptive. I'd guess they were 18" diameter each. The logical flow of a job is much more apparent when you're on it and not watchin' it on a little screen.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Ya that 20T winch has to be nice.. what do you use for a redirect block on that??? and BTW I had another smaller elm to do adjacent to this one.. You can see the 15-20' stick that was left in one of the shots.. NO WAY to get both trees from one set up with the bucket.. and YOU might have got both those big limbs in 2 cuts each... 4-6 would be more realistic for most though.. video is mightily deceptive. I'd guess they were 18" diameter each. The logical flow of a job is much more apparent when you're on it and not watchin' it on a little screen.



Lol yeah true that, sometimes what seems easy on film is not quite as easy as it appears on site. Matter of fact sometimes on estimates from the ground I still get it wrong. I have a good snatch block when necessary! The thing about my winch, cable set 25 foot, if u set it higher it takes longer to take up slack but at 20 to 25 foot I have not seen one it won't move. I suppose if I had 58 dbh leaning I might go bit higher but the normal 30" trees it handles with authority. I have pulled many severe leaner's backwards. If it don't start moving at around an inch left of meat I simply apply more pull and it goes right on over. I have a 10000 lb pto winch too I took off my old one ton and thinking of putting it on back lol


----------



## murphy4trees

lets see some pics of that bad boy rope!


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> lets see some pics of that bad boy rope!



lol bucket old, lol; if I remember next time I use it I will take vid of one of the hickories here at farm. I will make video of me uprooting it lol


----------



## murphy4trees

That makes a 1500 lb chipper winch look like a toy.. I don't really trust the chipper winch.. you can't set it up for a little pre-tightening and trust that it won't move.. 

On the other hand you might have a problem with too much power on that 20T winch, especially if there was a new guy running it.. poor communication scenario etc..

I like the leverage of a nice high pull line.. BUT then again, I never tried the big power you got, so maybe after that I don't want to go back and have to mess with no high lines...


----------



## murphy4trees

*street splash maple..*

street splash maple - YouTube

Here's the latest vid from Friday..


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> lol bucket old, lol; if I remember next time I use it I will take vid of one of the hickories here at farm. I will make video of me uprooting it lol



I never really use the winches on my bucket much. Mine are just one speed, and that's SLOW!! I did use one a couple weeks ago to pull a tree off a porch. It worked sweet. We set a pulley in another tree, and used it like a giant grcs. Pretty cool.. I have a pic somewhere. 

Tractor winch is still my favorite for pulling trees over. I just like the speed/power, and that fact that you can lock the spool mechanically, so there isn't any creeping, like with the chipper winch.


----------



## VikingDrive

ropensaddle said:


> lol bucket old, lol; if I remember next time I use it I will take vid of one of the hickories here at farm. I will make video of me uprooting it lol





tree MDS said:


> I never really use the winches on my bucket much. Mine are just one speed, and that's SLOW!! I did use one a couple weeks ago to pull a tree off a porch. It worked sweet. We set a pulley in another tree, and used it like a giant grcs. Pretty cool.. I have a pic somewhere.
> 
> Tractor winch is still my favorite for pulling trees over. I just like the speed/power, and that fact that you can lock the spool mechanically, so there isn't any creeping, like with the chipper winch.



I like it when guys offer some good technique in this thread with constructive dialogue. Gives me ideas, instead of just bashing Murphy. It's funny though, too when y'uns get to hen peckin' I'll watch that at a distance.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I never really use the winches on my bucket much. Mine are just one speed, and that's SLOW!! I did use one a couple weeks ago to pull a tree off a porch. It worked sweet. We set a pulley in another tree, and used it like a giant grcs. Pretty cool.. I have a pic somewhere.
> 
> Tractor winch is still my favorite for pulling trees over. I just like the speed/power, and that fact that you can lock the spool mechanically, so there isn't any creeping, like with the chipper winch.



Mds my winch is two speed and mechanical no give, it moves or sumpin breaks lol. in high if want more speed just step on gas pedal ! I would only have a pto winch as electrics stall and hydraulic too expensive and slow. I actually got to do demolition on old house with it a long time ago guy say I want that old shack down. I said just down not trying to save anything. He said no just down my cable was crap so I made a complete circle around the old shack and squished it until it dropped lol


----------



## Hedgerow

I just came over here lookin' for some rep... I need about 900,000,000 more points...
Sup rope? 
You gonna grace us with your presence this October in Jasper?


----------



## ropensaddle

Hedgerow said:


> I just came over here lookin' for some rep... I need about 900,000,000 more points...
> Sup rope?
> You gonna grace us with your presence this October in Jasper?



Haha u said the wrong word October lol


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Mds my winch is two speed and mechanical no give, it moves or sumpin breaks lol. in high if want more speed just step on gas pedal ! I would only have a pto winch as electrics stall and hydraulic too expensive and slow. I actually got to do demolition on old house with it a long time ago guy say I want that old shack down. I said just down not trying to save anything. He said no just down my cable was crap so I made a complete circle around the old shack and squished it until it dropped lol



One question for ya rope....

Can you judge the force on the cable by feel.. I like to feel the line as it gets tight, while looking up for movement in the tree.. gives a lot of info about how much pull is gonna be needed and what kind of hinge to make etc..


----------



## lxt

You should easily be able to get a feel for the tension when using that skid steer! BWAHAHAHAHA

Just pull till it breaks off right Murph? LMFAO


LXY


----------



## millbilly

WOW! A winch, what a novel idea. You mean you actually have control and see whats going on? No more stepping on the trucks gas pedal and flying like a bat out of hell, hoping you heard or saw the go signal. 

A few other suggestions when using a truck mounted winch; chock all wheels, better yet chain front or rear of truck to another tree.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> One question for ya rope....
> 
> Can you judge the force on the cable by feel.. I like to feel the line as it gets tight, while looking up for movement in the tree.. gives a lot of info about how much pull is gonna be needed and what kind of hinge to make etc..



Oh yeah I usually just after notching get a pull until i see top shaking a bit and kill truck winch in gear. Usually 80% of the time that's all that's needed if I need more I simply stop cutting with good hinge left and start the truck and horse it on over. Also it does not have to be in gear it will store the pull applied I just leave it in gear so its ready. I can feel the truck and tell too like if I'm uprooting one and it starts skidding my 23000 lb bucket I know I'm pushing my luck lol.


----------



## millbilly

ropensaddle said:


> Oh yeah I usually just after notching get a pull until i see top shaking a bit and kill truck winch in gear. Usually 80% of the time that's all that's needed if I need more I simply stop cutting with good hinge left and start the truck and horse it on over. Also it does not have to be in gear it will store the pull applied I just leave it in gear so its ready. I can feel the truck and tell too like if I'm uprooting one and it starts skidding my 23000 lb bucket I know I'm pushing my luck lol.




Are you working by yourself?


----------



## ropensaddle

millbilly said:


> WOW! A winch, what a novel idea. You mean you actually have control and see whats going on? No more stepping on the trucks gas pedal and flying like a bat out of hell, hoping you heard or saw the go signal.
> 
> A few other suggestions when using a truck mounted winch; chock all wheels, better yet chain front or rear of truck to another tree.



Lol well that reminds me when I was danger tree foreman the line men on ice storm needed to get to a pole on a mountainside that had a serious slope then ended at a 80' cliff they were talking about how in the heck. I interupted told them I had already had my truck in that spot before lol. So they said can u put it there and let us use it to change transformer. I said yup and they then seen my truck was only 2 wd and said how do you intend to do this lol. I pointed to a huge sweetgum at top of hill and said you see that tree I'm going to hook winch to it and put it in reverse and slowly let myself down the hill then set air brake with winch holding tight and then hook chains and binder to those other trees as added precaution the rear bumper was hanging a little over the cliff but the truck was rock solid. Then they said well how you get out. I said in neutral with foot ready on brakes lol and hoisted back up the steep grade. You would think anyone would know but some do not have a clue. The thing about tree men we always find a way


----------



## jefflovstrom

millbilly said:


> A few other suggestions when using a truck mounted winch; chock all wheels, better yet chain front or rear of truck to another tree.



One more, leave your tranny in neutral.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol well that reminds me when I was danger tree foreman the line men on ice storm needed to get to a pole on a mountainside that had a serious slope then ended at a 80' cliff they were talking about how in the heck. I interupted told them I had already had my truck in that spot before lol. So they said can u put it there and let us use it to change transformer. I said yup and they then seen my truck was only 2 wd and said how do you intend to do this lol. I pointed to a huge sweetgum at top of hill and said you see that tree I'm going to hook winch to it and put it in reverse and slowly let myself down the hill then set air brake with winch holding tight and then hook chains and binder to those other trees as added precaution the rear bumper was hanging a little over the cliff but the truck was rock solid. Then they said well how you get out. I said in neutral with foot ready on brakes lol and hoisted back up the steep grade. You would think anyone would know but some do not have a clue. The thing about tree men we always find a way



I've lowered my truck down a mountain before. I won't say there wasn't some pucker factor involved, but we got er done. Thankfully, that's not an everyday event. Something about the brakes creaking, and that big winch growling, while lowering 31k, like that, just didn't seem right!! I guess if I had to do it more often, I could maybe get (somewhat) used to it.


----------



## arborjockey

murphy4trees said:


> One question for ya rope....
> 
> Can you judge the force on the cable by feel.. I like to feel the line as it gets tight, while looking up for movement in the tree.. gives a lot of info about how much pull is gonna be needed and what kind of hinge to make etc..



Yes, yes I can judge the tension by the sag in the belly of the line. If you want to get technical you can tell the tension of a cable by toning it out with a wrench. Cables are cables and ropes are ropes both have there places. 

So the the ropes influence on the tree determines what type of pie shape hinge to use?


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> WOW! A winch, what a novel idea. You mean you actually have control and see whats going on? No more stepping on the trucks gas pedal and flying like a bat out of hell, hoping you heard or saw the go signal.
> 
> A few other suggestions when using a truck mounted winch; chock all wheels, better yet chain front or rear of truck to another tree.



I really enjoy looking in the rear view anticipating the head nod to drop the hammers of hell , and see the dirt shooting out from behind the wheel and seeing a tree chase me all the way to the ground .......:msp_w00t: Its like being the get away driver in a bank heist ....


----------



## Toddppm

Don't need no winch. Watched a crew today taking down a spar right by the main road, clueless electric guys working right next to them. They had a rope tied to the top of the spar about 40 ft up and other end tied to the safety bar of the chipper, could hear the guy making the back cut, sounded like AA with a dull ass saw and 2 guys reaching up high as they could bouncing on the rope trying to pull it over. Damn traffic started moving so I didn't get to watch it come over, whichever way it went


----------



## jefflovstrom

arborjockey said:


> Yes,If you want to get technical you can tell the tension of a cable by toning it out with a wrench.



I knew a guy that would do that. He played' 3 Blind Mice', in reverse. God post AJ.
Jef


----------



## murphy4trees

lxt said:


> You should easily be able to get a feel for the tension when using that skid steer! BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Just pull till it breaks off right Murph? LMFAO
> 
> 
> LXY



Stop pretending you know what you are talking about.. You obviously never used a skid steer for pulling trees much..


----------



## murphy4trees

arborjockey said:


> So the the ropes influence on the tree determines what type of pie shape hinge to use?



Backleaners and sideleaners.... Not necessarily the taper of the hinge... sometimes though .. also the thickness (pr thinness), stump shot, center plunge etc... lots of options...


----------



## lxt

murphy4trees said:


> Stop pretending you know what you are talking about.. You obviously never used a skid steer for pulling trees much..



Nope......Id just use my crawler but Id need to borrow yer operator so I can get the full effect of breaking one over during the back cut, LOL! & then I`d lay it across the road/driveway in hopes of canopy sweeping other trees in the customers yard......atleast thats how I saw some pro doing it, LMFAO



LXT..........


----------



## murphy4trees

round and round we go... all you do is talk crap with nothing to show for it...

Here's a trip for ya... 

falling compilation 2.mov - YouTube


----------



## lxt

LMFAO..............Dude, I was doing novice stuff like that as an apprentice! tons of drop space that many Home owners would attemp most of what you show & you only prove mine & many others point about recklessness!

You shock load alot along with beating the hell outta surrounding trees during the drop, not to mention you often set your bucket up foolishly at times-------- you`ll get bitten one day when when of those craddled logs side slams the boom.

all in all a good novice performance regarding tree work! keep filming ole boy........you make AA proud!



LXT


----------



## treeclimber101

I like the part where murph. ran away "quickly" from the 30ft arborvitae .........I would trip a guy if I saw him doing that


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the part where murph. ran away "quickly" from the 30ft arborvitae .........I would trip a guy if I saw him doing that


Spoken like a dumbazz.... I was running to grab the camera while the tree was falling...


----------



## sawinredneck

murphy4trees said:


> Spoken like a dumbazz.... I was running to grab the camera while the tree was falling...



OK, someone has to ask, WHY? This is a thread about EXTREME Precision Falling, so why the need to run and save the camera?


----------



## jefflovstrom

sawinredneck said:


> OK, someone has to ask, WHY? This is a thread about EXTREME Precision Falling, so why the need to run and save the camera?



No it's not.
This is the best show since 'Married With Children'
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> No it's not.
> This is the best show since 'Married With Children'
> Jeff



Peg Peg is that you Peg


----------



## murphy4trees

sawinredneck said:


> OK, someone has to ask, WHY? This is a thread about EXTREME Precision Falling, so why the need to run and save the camera?


C'mon Andy,
You're making an azz out of yourself again!
I grabbed the camera to point it at the tree as it fell...
Y9ou guys must all have ADHD or sumtin'..


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> Spoken like a dumbazz.... I was running to grab the camera while the tree was falling...


its spelled dumbass with 2 s's , so who's the dumbasp now ???? Anyway you got wheels for an ol hippy , and why don't ya have the angry elf do all the filming ya know the one that lives under your basement steps !

:msp_wink:


----------



## lxt

run to get the camera to film a tree falling.........priceless stupidity right there! only to be shown to the world how much of an ego one can have! 

Murph`s like steve next door to Al, he thinks he got it all but still needs us Bundy`s to really beat em down, easy murph we wont steal yer newspaper.... we want them thar special notching techniques & felling secrets! wonder if Murph was a shoesalesman?




LXT


----------



## jefflovstrom

Peg was way more hotter than Marcy!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Peg booted AL and married some biker dude in NorCal, think his name is SAMCRO. She had another son named Jax. Weird huh!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Peg was way more hotter than Marcy!!!!!
> Jeff



I was too busy looking at kelly, to notice.. old man!! Hahaha. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## arborjockey

jefflovstrom said:


> Peg was way more hotter than Marcy!!!!!
> Jeff



My aunt, who never got married because she was to busy playing softball and golf with her lady frinds would have to disagree with ya' on that 1 jeff.

Btw ebay has Polk high football jerseys that say bundy on the back for sale.


----------



## jefflovstrom

arborjockey said:


> My aunt, who never got married because she was to busy playing softball and golf with her lady frinds would have to disagree with ya' on that 1 jeff.
> 
> Btw ebay has Polk high football jerseys that say bundy on the back for sale.



Peg is not a Lesbo, LOL!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. I would've gotten kelly so hammered up on wine coolers and strawberry snapps...

And new vids yet, murph??


----------



## arborjockey

No but Marcy (the muff) Darcy was.opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

arborjockey said:


> No but Marcy (the muff) Darcy was.opcorn:



I got it the first time. It did get kinda confusing from there, though. Cough, cough..


----------



## jefflovstrom

arborjockey said:


> No but Marcy (the muff) Darcy was.opcorn:



Is,
Jeff


----------



## sawinredneck

arborjockey said:


> My aunt, who never got married because she was to busy playing softball and golf with her lady frinds would have to disagree with ya' on that 1 jeff.
> 
> Btw ebay has Polk high football jerseys that say bundy on the back for sale.



Are you sure that's all your Aunt did with her lady friends? Maybe she didn't want to get married, to a man!

Peg, Marcy, Kelly, don't matter to me! I'm a man, not a proud one! My cousin told me he was glad he quit drinking years ago, "Never went to bed with an ugly woman, but I sure woke up with a lot of them!":msp_biggrin:


----------



## murphy4trees

tree service Wayne PA - YouTube

nothing extreme here... except Pink Floyd... 

Shall we go for another round?


----------



## Zale

Great video Murph! You didn't talk once during the whole filming. Keep up the good work. Silence is golden


----------



## millbilly

murphy4trees said:


> tree service Wayne PA - YouTube
> 
> nothing extreme here... except Pink Floyd...
> 
> Shall we go for another round?




Was that a Chinese Chestnut? Ive seen that bark a few times was never really sure what it was.


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Such unabashed self-aggrandizing egomaniacal narcissistic drivel is what makes this "place" unique. Well, I'll [email protected]#@!

Post away.

You won't find any videos of mine on YouTube. Not that I ever dropped a tree or anything.........


Wow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> tree service Wayne PA - YouTube
> 
> nothing extreme here... except Pink Floyd...
> 
> Shall we go for another round?



Not sure what to say, but if I was in charge, that lawn would not be so ####ed up. 
Seem's like a boring vid with a job that need's music to watch,, really boring.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Zale said:


> Great video Murph! You didn't talk once during the whole filming. Keep up the good work. Silence is golden



Lol yeah and the music not bad either good job Murph


----------



## KenJax Tree

I wonder how the HO liked those logs dragging across their lawn.


----------



## ropensaddle

KenJax Tree said:


> I wonder how the HO liked those logs dragging across their lawn.



Well I thought that too but looked like frozen ground and dormant. I find it hard to find customers who care enough to pay the added cost of being extremely landscape friendly!


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> I wonder how the HO liked those logs dragging across their lawn.



He was probably pretty upset until he was told his job was being filmed as a training video of what could take a lot of time for an easy job and possibly leave massive rut's rut's in his lawn. 
Hey Dan, did you take care of all that damage? 
Pay back a little?
Jeff


----------



## murphy4trees

ding.. ding... ding.. ding .. ding...

Its on boys... you'realljustabunchofdumbasses... except anyone that thought that was a great video of course.... LOL

Seriously though... I was actually hesitant to post this vid cause it might make it look like you can just winch that kind of wood across a lawn anytime....

Ground was frozen solid.. NO DAMAGE Jeffy... being from San Diego you may have never have experienced frozen ground... just do me a favor and take a little leap of faith on this one... THANKS BRO... LOL

ps... ya it was chestnut


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> ding.. ding... ding.. ding .. ding...
> 
> Its on boys... you'realljustabunchofdumbasses... except anyone that thought that was a great video of course.... LOL
> 
> Seriously though... I was actually hesitant to post this vid cause it might make it look like you can just winch that kind of wood across a lawn anytime....
> 
> Ground was frozen solid.. NO DAMAGE Jeffy... being from San Diego you may have never have experienced frozen ground... just do me a favor and take a little leap of faith on this one... THANKS BRO... LOL
> 
> ps... ya it was chestnut



LOL, you are right. I would not have know the round was frozen.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I liked the video for real it didn't see anything wrong , really I didnt


----------



## jefflovstrom

I never seen frozen ground, seem's cool, tho! LOL
Jef :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I never seen frozen ground, seem's cool, tho! LOL
> Jef :msp_biggrin:



It's only frozen til 11am after that it's a soil milkshake daily it's really quite a nuisance at times


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> I liked the video for real it didn't see anything wrong , really I didnt



wipe that chocolate off you nose 101... you sound as bad as MDS.....


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I knew the ground was frozen lol here its sometimes the only way to get trucks into swampy areas.

We have only a few days of actual frozen ground normally


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> wipe that chocolate off you nose 101... you sound as bad as MDS.....



I thought the fat one already cleaned that mess up for ya once?? Lol. 

:msp_flapper::msp_flapper:


----------



## tree MDS

Good on you for the recent attempt or two at humor though, murph.. just goes to show you don't need all that Scotch and Guinness to lighten up a little!!


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> wipe that chocolate off you nose 101... you sound as bad as MDS.....


Oh god........ sorry then I didn't realize !


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> Good on you for the recent attempt or two at humor though, murph.. just goes to show you don't need all that Scotch and Guinness to lighten up a little!!



Now that we've got all that humor out of the way... here's a dose of "truth" for ya all... 

The only reason 101 thought there "was nothing wrong" with that last vid, is the same reason you said so about a former vid... Because this was just the most simple basic work you could ever ask to see. Simple enough for it not to go over your heads, which are about knee high to my 12 year old son.... LOL


----------



## tree MDS

I just said your hinge didn't look like ####.. for once. Don't get carried away with yourself there Pigtails.

And I was actually starting to feel bad for you for a second there.. not as bad as the "tailgate sharpening" video, but you get the idea. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Not to mention the way 101 defiled you..


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> Not to mention the way 101 defiled you..


You should have seen the way he kissed M A, when he called up and introduced himself...

LOL Ed....


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> You should have seen the way he kissed M A, when he called up and introduced himself...
> 
> LOL Ed....



I must be the only one with manners around here and EDS my name lol..


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> I must be the only one with manners around here and EDS my name lol..


Mr Manners no doubt...


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> Mr Manners no doubt...



MR Sarcastic LOL , I am 20 minuted away from jumping on the bike and heading to the shore , so you'd couldn't offend me right I am too good of a mood ! You can try though !


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> MR Sarcastic LOL , I am 20 minuted away from jumping on the bike and heading to the shore , so you'd couldn't offend me right I am too good of a mood ! You can try though !



You should do that more often... show off those manners at the shore..
We all should!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAVE SOME FUN!


----------



## ropensaddle

View attachment 250736




Heres my old braden winch needs new cable and paint lol but it works fine!


----------



## murphy4trees

NICE!
we all could use one form time to time..


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> NICE!
> we all could use one form time to time..



Limitless potential


----------



## murphy4trees

*treeslayer bangs out another one!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO00lMK7vKI

Dave's my Frankenstein..

I CREATED A MONSTER................. TREESLAYER!


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO00lMK7vKI
> 
> Dave's my Frankenstein..
> 
> I CREATED A MONSTER................. TREESLAYER!



I really don't think you can take credit for that and I can't veiw the video because it requires a password.


----------



## millbilly

Did you hit the corner of the shed or something, and why no money shot?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I really don't think you can take credit for that and I can't veiw the video because it requires a password.



It's the link I watched it once then it was blocked when I tried to link the video , it was a good shot !


----------



## murphy4trees

should be up now... assume he missed the c shot becasue he was falling the tree..


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> should be up now... assume he missed the c shot becasue he was falling the tree..



He sent it to me on my phone this morning. It was already on the ground in the vid..
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Ballsy no doubt real ballsy


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Ballsy no doubt real ballsy



No maranara sauce! Ouch!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> No maranara sauce! Ouch!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



I will give him the brass balls respect , but if it hit and rolled the 1 branch would walked down the side of that house like a Kung foo swat from Godzilla ! So with being said he was a bit lucky as well and good for him to try it , and good for murph for teaching him that !


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> I will give him the brass balls respect , but if it hit and rolled the 1 branch would walked down the side of that house like a Kung foo swat from Godzilla ! So with being said he was a bit lucky as well and good for him to try it , and good for murph for teaching him that !



If you're good you read the bounce and roll... no problem... if you're not good.... you gotta get lucky.. and since everybody in this biz thinks they're the best, people that gotta get lucky think everybody's gotta get lucky too... Been getting "LUCKY" lately Eddie ??? LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> If you're good you read the bounce and roll... no problem... if you're not good.... you gotta get lucky.. and since everybody in this biz thinks they're the best, people that gotta get lucky think everybody's gotta get lucky too... Been getting "LUCKY" lately Eddie ??? LOL



I got lucky 2 xs yesterday thanks for reminding me , but anyway I am not dogging him it was sweet ! We will just leave it at that , I need to learn to compliment where compliment is due !


----------



## murphy4trees

LOL Ed, 
now that was funny.. maybe after you "learn" to give a compliment, you can learn to be nice guy... its never too late... stranger things have happened..
put it on your list... it all comes down to choice!


----------



## treeslayer

treeclimber101 said:


> I will give him the brass balls respect , but if it hit and rolled the 1 branch would walked down the side of that house like a Kung foo swat from Godzilla ! So with being said he was a bit lucky as well and good for him to try it , and good for murph for teaching him that !



it did hit and roll, the kickstand stubs I left on the trunk stopped the roll. 2 big limbs cleared the roofline by 3', and 7' and were over 15' long.:hmm3grin2orange:

murphy taught me to trust my skill, to aim with the gunning line, and make sure the wedge is PERFECT. I know how to drop a bigun, and that was a rush.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> should be up now... assume he missed the cum shot becasue he was falling the tree..



I can't wait to check it out and from what you just said there it seems you are getting the hang of this arbositedotcom bull####. You truly are gonna make it into the history books.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> If you're good you read the bounce and roll... no problem... if you're not good.... you gotta get lucky.. and since everybody in this biz thinks they're the best, people that gotta get lucky think everybody's gotta get lucky too... Been getting "LUCKY" lately Eddie ??? LOL



I agree. 


Flipping sheds!!?? Bending poles!!!?? Cursing!!??:msp_ohmy: 


No shot!!?? boy do I feel jilted.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeslayer said:


> it did hit and roll, the kickstand stubs I left on the trunk stopped the roll. 2 big limbs cleared the roofline by 3', and 7' and were over 15' long.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> murphy taught me to trust my skill, to aim with the gunning line, and make sure the wedge is PERFECT. I know how to drop a bigun, and that was a rush.....:msp_thumbup:



It was sweet , now I would totally try it if I was working for you LOL !


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> LOL Ed,
> now that was funny.. maybe after you "learn" to give a compliment, you can learn to be nice guy... its never too late... stranger things have happened..
> put it on your list... it all comes down to choice!



Dude I am trying , daily !


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> Flipping sheds!!?? Bending poles!!!?? Cursing!!??:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> No cumshot!!?? boy do I feel jilted.



Could we refer to it as something other then c shot for some reason that word being tossed around from guy to guy is just icky.


----------



## treeman75

I noticed your twelve pack of bud at 49 sec. How many of those did you have to drop it?


----------



## rtsims

treeman75 said:


> I noticed your twelve pack of bud at 49 sec. How many of those did you have to drop it?



Looked like an 18 of bottles, might have only been 12 left though


----------



## murphy4trees

treeman75 said:


> I noticed your twelve pack of bud at 49 sec. How many of those did you have to drop it?



I edited that vid full screen on a big mac (not the burger), and can vouch for one thing... that was a full case of bud... tough to see in the edit, but it only came out after the tree was on the ground... Guessing that was the end of the day, but in VA, you're lucky to have a sober tree crew any time of the day  I was careful to only show fleeting shots of the suds... good eye to spot it.. guessing you've pounded a few beers on the job too, that's why you spotted it!


----------



## treeman75

murphy4trees said:


> I edited that vid full screen on a big mac (not the burger), and can vouch for one thing... that was a full case of bud... tough to see in the edit, but it only came out after the tree was on the ground... Guessing that was the end of the day, but in VA, you're lucky to have a sober tree crew any time of the day  I was careful to only show fleeting shots of the suds... good eye to spot it.. guessing you've pounded a few beers on the job too, that's why you spotted it!



In the 23 years of tree work I have drank a few. It was mostly at the end of the job and the home owner offered one. I dont drink anymore but when I did it was bud.


----------



## treeslayer

treeman75 said:


> I noticed your twelve pack of bud at 49 sec. How many of those did you have to drop it?



The homeowner carried it out and set it on the stump at about 5:30 after I dropped the tree. :msp_wink:


----------



## Blakesmaster

​


treeman75 said:


> In the 23 years of tree work I have drank a few. It was mostly at the end of the job and the home owner offered one. I dont drink anymore but when I did it was bud.



Don't think anyone in their right mind would blame you for quitting drinking bud.


----------



## millbilly

*This is how we roll here at Springfield Tree*

I gotta get my Extreme in hope you all enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O4twO39Yhc


----------



## Toddppm

The tit sweat was a nice touch :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## KenJax Tree

Toddppm said:


> The tit sweat was a nice touch :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> I gotta get my Extreme in hope you all enjoy
> 
> Extreme Dropzone v1.0 - YouTube




That's hilarious...

welcome to my world..

LOVED IT!


----------



## murphy4trees

Toddppm said:


> The tit sweat was a nice touch :biggrinbounce2:



as were the sneakers and the bloody arm


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> as were the sneakers and the bloody arm



See, that's why I never like to bend over in front of you sick sob's. Ya'll be scrutinizing way to close.:msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

millbilly said:


> I gotta get my Extreme in hope you all enjoy
> 
> Extreme Dropzone v1.0 - YouTube



Yep, and that pretty much sums it all up..

Nice find!!


----------



## Rickytree

Sorry, did he say 24 inches ..........I thinkin centimetre's


----------



## R2D

millbilly said:


> I gotta get my Extreme in hope you all enjoy
> 
> Extreme Dropzone v1.0 - YouTube



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> I gotta get my Extreme in hope you all enjoy
> 
> Extreme Dropzone v1.0 - YouTube



You're the Chris Farley of tree vids..
congrats!


----------



## Naked Arborist

You guys need to post something educational or at least informative. This #### is just killing time...


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Thank you Mr Millbilly! This place seldom makes me laugh, but I gotta say I love the way you guys roll. Heck, I'm still smilin'.


----------



## treeclimber101

Naked Arborist said:


> You guys need to post something educational or at least informative. This #### is just killing time...



Is there anyone In tabernacle who has sense of humor ?


----------



## tree MDS

Del_ said:


> Great Murph parody!



I just watched it again for like the 7th time.. I think it just gets funnier. I got tears in my eyes!!


----------



## tree MDS

It's almost like murph and 101 bred... hahahaha..


----------



## KenJax Tree

Was that John Candy


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> It's almost like murph and 101 bred... hahahaha..



You just won't stop right , remember what you told me when we were friends it was funny but now were not so its not , I mean really just keep my name outta your posts , just cause you mention me wont make your post funny , but thanks for the flattery


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. "that's how we roll"!! Hahaha.. :msp_laugh:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. "that's how we roll"!! Hahaha.. :msp_laugh:



That's how who rolls cause you seem to be rolling solo nowadays


----------



## Gologit

opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

Gologit said:


> opcorn:



I didn't think moderators were allowed to dip into the popcorn stash??


----------



## Gologit

tree MDS said:


> I didn't think moderators were allowed to dip into the popcorn stash??



What the moderator is trying to do is stop another childish argument before it gets worse. How far do you want to take this?


----------



## treeclimber101

Gologit said:


> What the moderator is trying to do is stop another childish argument before it gets worse. How far do you want to take this?



I deleted a nasty post already so I don't wanna go any further , thanks


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gologit said:


> What the moderator is trying to do is stop another childish argument before it gets worse. How far do you want to take this?



AARRRGGG!!!!
Jeff
lol


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Arguing with GOLOGIT will end badly for you. Just sayin.........


----------



## murphy4trees

Cuttin' Trees 1 Falling Compilation with Daniel Murphy - YouTube

The cut at 1:36 looks like its gunned between the house and the tree, BUT if you look carefully, its actually gunned between the big yew bush and the tree..


----------



## ropensaddle

arborealbuffoon said:


> Arguing with GOLOGIT will end badly for you. Just sayin.........



Haha, well I think you mean complaining or what ever. I can't remember if me and him ever argued but having difference of opinion wont get anyone banned in my experience. Anyway your new or I'm getting old but welcome if that applies. Millbilly is that you in the video lol too funny, nice drop treeslayer I wish i was more of a nerd my video cam won't upload squat.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Cuttin' Trees 1 Falling Compilation with Daniel Murphy - YouTube
> 
> The cut at 1:36 looks like its gunned between the house and the tree, BUT if you look carefully, its actually gunned between the big yew bush and the tree..



Nice work Murphy


----------



## millbilly

ropensaddle said:


> Haha, well I think you mean complaining or what ever. I can't remember if me and him ever argued but having difference of opinion wont get anyone banned in my experience. Anyway your new or I'm getting old but welcome if that applies. Millbilly is that you in the video lol too funny, nice drop treeslayer I wish i was more of a nerd my video cam won't upload squat.



Its me, I gave up the drinkin and smokin, and went from 34 inch pants to 38 inch, skipping the 36 inch in about 6 months. Thats also me in my avitar 11 months ago.

The builder added that little spruce after we were done. I do have work boots, but they were in another truck. I didn't think I had to do any actual work, just move equipment. 

If you look close, I had already made my top cut of my notch, then the idea hit me to do an extreme drop parody. Pulled out my cell phone video camera, and had my son play camera man. Did it all in one take, not bad if I say so myself.

I would really enjoy making some how to videos, showing different knots and hitches, saw repairs or the what nots of the industry.


----------



## tree MDS

That really was the funniest thing I've seen around here in a while. I was laughing my ass off when you almost lost it near the end.. I would've fallen to pieces long before!! Lol.


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> Its me, I gave up the drinkin and smokin, and went from 34 inch pants to 38 inch, skipping the 36 inch in about 6 months.



So you were a drunk... now you're just a fat a$$.... Happens all the time...


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> So you were a drunk... now you're just a fat a$$.... Happens all the time...



REEEOWW... hiss, hiss..


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> So you were a drunk... now you're just a fat a$$.... Happens all the time...



As I recall Daniel, you said you gave up drinking in 92? You are fat so that would also make you a fat a$$ drunk?


----------



## sgreanbeans

wow


----------



## bomar

I am basing my honest opinion of this video on my on the job knowledge and on the job experience working in line clearance. In line clearance especially working for a contractor for the power company. The company wants you to hammer out as much production you can get in a shift without compromising safety and property damage and you have to find a balance point with production,safety and property damage i am writing all this stuff so you can understand where my opinion is coming from. WHY take the unnecessary risk if there is a alternative method sure you might lose a little production taking that spar you fell between the houses in two pieces but you are not taking the risk of property damage. Murphy You keep saying your confident and trust your skill level in falling trees but what happens if there is a hollow spot or some soft or decay in the hinge wood you cant see Sure you got a rope in it pulling it over but that does not mean its gonna follow that face to the dirt there is that chance of it breaking off where the bad spot is in the hinge wood. What if it barberchairs with that winch pulling it a little to much or what if the hinge is off a little and it pulls some fibers out. what if it breaks off the stump and does a big bounce. Any one of these what if factors that I mentioned go wrong that tree could possibly cause some property damage. Therefore in my eyes i see the majority of this video a unnecessary risk and to say you fell one of those trees for showboating purposes is just asanine. long story short find that balance point between production and potential property damage but never compromise safety.


----------



## treemandan

bomar said:


> I am basing my honest opinion of this video on my on the job knowledge and on the job experience working in line clearance. In line clearance especially working for a contractor for the power company. The company wants you to hammer out as much production you can get in a shift without compromising safety and property damage and you have to find a balance point with production,safety and property damage i am writing all this stuff so you can understand where my opinion is coming from. WHY take the unnecessary risk if there is a alternative method sure you might lose a little production taking that spar you fell between the houses in two pieces but you are not taking the risk of property damage. Murphy You keep saying your confident and trust your skill level in falling trees but what happens if there is a hollow spot or some soft or decay in the hinge wood you cant see Sure you got a rope in it pulling it over but that does not mean its gonna follow that face to the dirt there is that chance of it breaking off where the bad spot is in the hinge wood. What if it barberchairs with that winch pulling it a little to much or what if the hinge is off a little and it pulls some fibers out. what if it breaks off the stump and does a big bounce. Any one of these what if factors that I mentioned go wrong that tree could possibly cause some property damage. Therefore in my eyes i see the majority of this video a unnecessary risk and to say you fell one of those trees for showboating purposes is just asanine. long story short find that balance point between production and potential property damage but never compromise safety.



I think we all could " what if " ourselves right into a desk job if that is what we wanted to do yes?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> As I recall Daniel, you said you gave up drinking in 92? You are fat so that would also make you a fat a$$ drunk?



Yeah, technically I think you might be right. Lets give props where they're do though. Murph is a sober, irish, treeman.. that's kinda like "the thing that shouldn't be". That can't be an easy bid. Just saying.


----------



## murphy4trees

ong story short find that balance point between production and potential property damage but never compromise safety. 


I agree with that .... I had all the factors you mentioned, and more, accounted for. When a house is involved I don't make the cut unless its 99.99% ... One in a thousand is good for fences and such, but not for a house... 

Ps.. I was only kidding about the fat remark... I want to apologize if anyone found that offensive. I'll be more sensitive in the future. Please forgive me...

Thanks


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> ong story short find that balance point between production and potential property damage but never compromise safety.
> 
> 
> I agree with that .... I had all the factors you mentioned, and more, accounted for. When a house is involved I don't make the cut unless its 99.99% ... One in a thousand is good for fences and such, but not for a house...
> 
> Ps.. I was only kidding about the fat remark... I want to apologize if anyone found that offensive. I'll be more sensitive in the future. Please forgive me...
> 
> Thanks


It would appear someone like millbilly doesn't care a lot about your opinion of his outward appearance besides the guy has been propelled into AS legendary and pioneering status with his spot on impression of you the great pony tail tree feller !


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> ong story short find that balance point between production and potential property damage but never compromise safety.
> 
> 
> I agree with that .... I had all the factors you mentioned, and more, accounted for. When a house is involved I don't make the cut unless its 99.99% ... One in a thousand is good for fences and such, but not for a house...
> 
> Ps.. I was only kidding about the fat remark... I want to apologize if anyone found that offensive. I'll be more sensitive in the future. Please forgive me...
> 
> Thanks



Don't go soft on us now Murph.


----------



## Tree Pig

opcorn:


Gologit said:


> What the moderator is trying to do is stop another childish argument before it gets worse. How far do you want to take this?



Honestly on face value it sure looks like you were egging them on. If as a mod your interested in stopping it why not just post a reply warning them to keep it clean and in AS guidelines?

I am pretty sure to everyone here the popcorn opcorn: means something to the affect of "boy this is going to be great" or "cant wait to see whats next". If we were allowed to WARN/PUNISH mods for their mod performance we would have to skip the WARN and hit you with a 5 point infraction on that one.


----------



## tree MDS

He might have been referring to a couple of posts me and Fat Fingers posted, and then deleted. It did shut us up. Lol.


----------



## murphy4trees

I think we all need to just repent a little.. maybe a lot for some of you!


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Honestly on face value it sure looks like you were egging them on. If as a mod your interested in stopping it why not just post a reply warning them to keep it clean and in AS guidelines?
> 
> I am pretty sure to everyone here the popcorn opcorn: means something to the affect of "boy this is going to be great" or "cant wait to see whats next". If we were allowed to WARN/PUNISH mods for their mod performance we would have to skip the WARN and hit you with a 5 point infraction on that one.
> 
> Everyone feel free to like this post if you agree that was not very mod like!!!!!



There were some posts from me that were there and gone , so what your reading now is an incomplete account of what happened , I think he was reminding me that they were finished with the BS and they were watching ! It was very mod like and I thought it was handled fine he didn't egg me on , more so reminded me to knock it the #### off LOL , which is fine anyway there's nothing left to say anymore I think where Paul and I are is the best possible outcome !


----------



## treeclimber101

And as much as I enjoy a good bashing on either side I have to say ignoring the other party seems to work .... And besides where was that gonna go anyway ?


----------



## tree MDS

Agreed.

Moreover, I thought this thread was about bashing on Pigtails!! Hahaha.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> He might have been referring to a couple of posts me and Fat Fingers posted, and then deleted. It did shut us up. Lol.





treeclimber101 said:


> There were some posts from me that were there and gone , so what your reading now is an incomplete account of what happened , I think he was reminding me that they were finished with the BS and they were watching ! It was very mod like and I thought it was handled fine he didn't egg me on , more so reminded me to knock it the #### off LOL , which is fine anyway there's nothing left to say anymore I think where Paul and I are is the best possible outcome !



Well I did start off by saying "at face value" I give half an apology to Gologit but still say the using the opcorn: by an admin is a little like this...

[video=youtube;mevxenJ6Mtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mevxenJ6Mtc[/video]

and is not to kosher.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Well I did start off by saying "at face value" I give half an apology to Gologit but still say the using the opcorn: by an admin is a little like this...
> 
> [video=youtube;mevxenJ6Mtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mevxenJ6Mtc[/video]
> 
> and is not to kosher.



Psst. They don't scare The MDS. I just got sick of playing that game.. wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## Gologit

Tree Pig said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Honestly on face value it sure looks like you were egging them on. If as a mod your interested in stopping it why not just post a reply warning them to keep it clean and in AS guidelines?
> 
> I am pretty sure to everyone here the popcorn opcorn: means something to the affect of "boy this is going to be great" or "cant wait to see whats next". If we were allowed to WARN/PUNISH mods for their mod performance we would have to skip the WARN and hit you with a 5 point infraction on that one.



Wrong. The little popcorn smiley is just a non-threatening way of saying that a mod is here, and watching, and maybe things need to calm down a little. Take it for what it's worth. Or don't...your choice entirely.

I'd rather see you guys handle things in a civil manner without me having to take any action.

That being said...your post constitutes complaining about site moderation.


----------



## tree MDS

Ouch. Something tells me the crime rate in hartford might have a slight drop for the next day or three. Lol. 

Free Tree Pig!! Lmao..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Ouch. Something tells me the crime rate in hartford might have a slight drop for the next day or three. Lol.
> 
> Free Tree Pig!! Lmao..



Dam, sure yer right! Can you beleive it? Remember when The Pig was just a normal everyday jerkoff wannabe all trying to be polite and asking questions? Seems like just yesterday. We turnt him into a vehemant and nasty #### talking SOB whose only joyful fantasy is hoping someone will break into his house soes he can shoot the mother####er dead point blank. Now he is just like us. Great job everbody!

FREE THE PIG! DEATH TO ALL WHO OPPOSE! And may Hartford feel the misplaced wrath that The Pig wreaks upon it on these dark days.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Dam, sure yer right! Can you beleive it? Remember when The Pig was just a normal everyday jerkoff wannabe all trying to be polite and asking questions? Seems like just yesterday. We turnt him into a vehemant and nasty #### talking SOB whose only joyful fantasy is hoping someone will break into his house soes he can shoot the mother####er dead point blank. Now he is just like us. Great job everbody!
> 
> FREE THE PIG! DEATH TO ALL WHO OPPOSE! And may Hartford feel the misplaced wrath that The Pig wreaks upon it on these dark days.



Hahaha.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's late.
Go to bed, Goob's!
Light's out.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> It's late.
> Go to bed, Goob's!
> Light's out.
> Jeff



sure pumpkin


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> sure pumpkin



That's so awesome. We have a Viking in a tye-dyed kilt as honorary moderator. Love it!! 

Wait, where'd murph go?? I want another sharpening lesson!!


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Dam, sure yer right! Can you beleive it? Remember when The Pig was just a normal everyday jerkoff wannabe all trying to be polite and asking questions? Seems like just yesterday. We turnt him into a vehemant and nasty #### talking SOB whose only joyful fantasy is hoping someone will break into his house soes he can shoot the mother####er dead point blank. Now he is just like us. Great job everbody!
> 
> FREE THE PIG! DEATH TO ALL WHO OPPOSE! And may Hartford feel the misplaced wrath that The Pig wreaks upon it on these dark days.



I have never been an everyday jerkoff... I have always been an exceptional one. If you dont remember I came in the door calling you a punk for spray foaming some kids muffler. And as far your other comment, having already done the shooting someone thing I have no interest in doing it again. Also if someone broke in to my house I would most likely just beat them to death.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Ouch. Something tells me the crime rate in hartford might have a slight drop for the next day or three. Lol.
> 
> Free Tree Pig!! Lmao..



Early release for good behavior!!! 

But I stand my the message.


----------



## treeclimber101

God .... If I was gay I would sooooooooo let you #### ## #### , you are a animal !


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> God .... If I was gay I would sooooooooo let you #### ## #### , you are a animal !



I dont know who your talking to but if its me please stop... thats way too far gone for me.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> God .... If I was gay I would sooooooooo let you #### ## #### , you are a animal !



Umm.. maybe you had better take it easy on them perks, eddie. Just a thought..


----------



## tree MDS

One of my friends says "never trust a man that doesn't drink". Now I'm not saying I completely agree with that, but you get what I'm saying. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

I did drink but I stopped ....... When all that craziness happened to my sister I closed that chapter of my life , and I am not perking it today , I was driven to work at the honda small engine plant just to have another body here and to add what little I have to offer , sorry about the gay post that was a bit gross !!!!! But its pouring here and I am going crazy sitting in the truck


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> One of my friends says "never trust a man that doesn't drink". Now I'm not saying I completely agree with that, but you get what I'm saying. lol.



Are you saying its not wise to trust a man who is afraid to let his mullet down?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Are you saying its not wise to trust a man who is afraid to let his mullet down?



Sometimes I don't know what the #### I'm saying, but I just keep right on saying it anyway. Just saying. 

Know what I'm saying??


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Are you saying its not wise to trust a man who is afraid to let his mullet down?



in essence he may actually be saying to Never let your mullet down.


----------



## murphy4trees

Here's an oldie that never got posted.. red oak spar fall between a fence and lil dogwood. pretty sure we had to pull and tie back the dogwood..

brookwood oak spar.mov - YouTube

no biggie! you got anything better?


----------



## murphy4trees

backleaning maple by house .mov - YouTube

and other lil ditty for ya..............


----------



## murphy4trees

Big Oak Atterbury Dave 3.mov - YouTube

30 second.. this was a wide-legged woman...

had a good bit of side lean and the wires and limbs from the other trees made it a lot tighter drop than it looks on screen...


----------



## murphy4trees

remote trip tops - YouTube

and one more just in case you've never seen anything like it before!


----------



## murphy4trees

how the big boys do it:

gulph hills oaks.mov - YouTube

(just in case you were wondering)


----------



## tree MDS

Great, now I have a popcorn shell stuck up on the roof of my mouth, and I can't reach the damn thing!!


----------



## murphy4trees

oh stop yer complain'.... at least its not over yer head!


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> oh stop yer complain'.... at least its not over yer head!



Oh boy, I see them Pigtails are a twirling up a storm today!! I actually just looked at that post, then looked over at your avatar and lmao. You're a real piece of works, murph, I'll give ya that!! 

And you've yet to show me anything "over my head"... perhaps needlessly overcomplicated, narcissistic and just downright stupid, but never over my head. Lol.. nice truck pull btw. Yeehaa!! 

Edit: But at least the thread is back on track!! (wink, wink)


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> in essence he may actually be saying to Never let your mullet down.



Yeah, mullets are best kept in check and pinned back tightly!!


----------



## treeclimber101

As tortuous as it is for me to say that post was a spot on hilariously preecise and concise description of this thread just a compulation of mindless ego petting of the Murphesauras Rex , it should be called the MURPHMAN cometh and dented the #### outta my property and then GOITH :msp_sneaky: the only thing that would make it complete for me would a minute or so of video of you primping your hair in the mirror of the dodge preparing for a video shoot ! A bit of rouge to hide the jawndess and a dolip of fireengine red lip stain !


----------



## murphy4trees

One of my best friends used to call me "king mullet".. he begged me to cut it for years..


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> One of my best friends used to call me "king mullet".. he begged me to cut it for years..



I don't think you should cut it, murph. The mullet seems to fit you.. what do they say "business in the front, party out back". Lol.


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> I don't think you should cut it, murph. The mullet seems to fit you.. what do they say "business in the front, party out back". Lol.


Too late... its been gone for 2.5 years now... I call it the $50k HAIRCUT..... Just haven't gotten around to changing the avatar... 

Honestly, I don't miss it a bit... thought I might... I only started it when a beloved friend died of cancer in '93... she asked me not to cut my hair, so I kept it long in memory of her... I couldn't stand having hair in my face while climbing etc., so I kept it short up top, but it was always a bit of a PIA, spending 5-10 minutes/day getting the tangles out... (not to mention the looks)

My old tech buddy came over to look over the comp a while after I cut it... He had a mullet too... I just cringed... it looked so bad, but I could never see that before... funny thing about that...

anyhow that's the STORY OF MY HAIR.... as if anyone really GAF.... it's an obsession here at AS... but can we get back to tree cuttin'????

Alright anyone that's never seen anything like those last bunch of trees, and is so astounded by the high level of expertise, as to be struck dumb, raise yer hands.... LOL


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Too late... its been gone for 2.5 years now... I call it the $50k HAIRCUT..... Just haven't gotten around to changing the avatar...
> 
> Honestly, I don't miss it a bit... thought I might... I only started it when a beloved friend died of cancer in '93... she asked me not to cut my hair, so I kept it long in memory of her... I couldn't stand having hair in my face while climbing etc., so I kept it short up top, but it was always a bit of a PIA, spending 5-10 minutes/day getting the tangles out... (not to mention the looks)
> 
> My old tech buddy came over to look over the comp a while after I cut it... He had a mullet too... I just cringed... it looked so bad, but I could never see that before... funny thing about that...
> 
> anyhow that's the STORY OF MY HAIR.... as if anyone really GAF.... it's an obsession here at AS... but can we get back to tree cuttin'????
> 
> Alright anyone that's never seen anything like those last bunch of trees, and is so astounded by the high level of expertise, as to be struck dumb, raise yer hands.... LOL



No, thanks for the explanation. I am sure it wasn't just me who was desparetly wondering what makes a man wear a mullet and its very good for you that you had such a envoking story behind it otherwise... well, Murph, I guess we gaf.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> No, thanks for the explanation. I am sure it wasn't just me who was desparetly wondering what makes a man wear a mullet and its very good for you that you had such a envoking story behind it otherwise... well, Murph, I guess we gaf.



That was a very touching story and it clears up quite a bit as to why a man would want such a thing on top his head, representing. That said, October is breast cancer month, and I am still wearing green. Know what I'm sayin'??


----------



## RVALUE

murphy4trees said:


> remote trip tops - YouTube
> 
> and one more just in case you've never seen anything like it before!



Murph! 

Thanks. 

At 1:25 it shows a cut that I am curious about. I too do a tall tree takedown, albeit a bit different, for close quarters.

What does that cut show, or what are the dynamics?


----------



## murphy4trees

RVALUE said:


> Murph!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> At 1:25 it shows a cut that I am curious about. I too do a tall tree takedown, albeit a bit different, for close quarters.
> 
> What does that cut show, or what are the dynamics?



This is a good explanation:

Step Cut 2 - YouTube

you gotta practice the plunge cut in no risk situations til you can trust it..


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> This is a good explanation:
> 
> Step Cut 2 - YouTube
> 
> you gotta practice the plunge cut in no risk situations til you can trust it..



Yeah, just make sure you sharpen your saw up good first, RV... you know, slap her on the old tailgate and just start filing away!! Hahaha.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Murph, your pm box is full.


----------



## millbilly

Blakesmaster said:


> Murph, your pm box is full.



What else is new? Fan mail always pouring in, he has had to hire a full time publicist.


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> What else is new? Fan mail always pouring in, he has had to hire a full time publicist.



actually it was all the warnings and notices of infractions from the mods.. apparently I crossed the line a few times!


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> One of my best friends used to call me "king mullet".. he begged me to cut it for years..



Omg I just had a vision of you with a burger king crown on :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> actually it was all the warnings and notices of infractions from the mods.. apparently I crossed the line a few times!



Ah O de crowned


----------



## RVALUE

Thanks Murph!

I need to figure how to get someone to be able to make that plunge cut correctly. Critical!



Hey Rope - Jasper this coming weekend, we have a tree to climb and limb!


----------



## ClimbMIT

*widow maker vid*

Man that plunge cut on that widow maker was insane! Good job! I was wondering and trying to think of a way where one could make the final cut on the opposite for added safety. Wouldn't have been better to stand on other side of tree giving you a little room for error if it didn't go just right?


----------



## ClimbMIT

Here is the link:
widowmaker trip.mov - YouTube


----------



## millbilly

ClimbMIT said:


> Here is the link:
> widowmaker trip.mov - YouTube



Ill tell you what Murph, that was one of the greatest cuts I've seen, and I've seen my share. I just want you to be honest, how Fkn nervous were you?

I would have been at the extreme side of the nervous scale, WOW! great cut. Cat like, with the quickness, and no Im not kissin up to you, just callin an ace an ace.

I just have to mention one thing about our personal weight issues. Maybe we should dress a little more like Andy Reid and wear a little more black.


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> Ill tell you what Murph, that was one of the greatest cuts I've seen, and I've seen my share. I just want you to be honest, how Fkn nervous were you?
> 
> I would have been at the extreme side of the nervous scale, WOW! great cut. Cat like, with the quickness, and no Im not kissin up to you, just callin an ace an ace.
> 
> I just have to mention one thing about our personal weight issues. Maybe we should dress a little more like Andy Reid and wear a little more black.



You got an hour and 17 minutes to go get all your chores done because the lions are gonna be a Great game


----------



## murphy4trees

millbilly said:


> Ill tell you what Murph, that was one of the greatest cuts I've seen, and I've seen my share. I just want you to be honest, how Fkn nervous were you?
> 
> I would have been at the extreme side of the nervous scale, WOW! great cut. Cat like, with the quickness, and no Im not kissin up to you, just callin an ace an ace.
> 
> I just have to mention one thing about our personal weight issues. Maybe we should dress a little more like Andy Reid and wear a little more black.



Last time I really got nervous about that cut was 1989, when we started using the cut on storm damaged trees for Hugo.... only time I get nervous these days is when the tree is getting straight, and might go 360 after the final cut.. otherwise the butt ALWAYS does the same thing... goes straight down*..... might look risky, but its NOT... you practically have to try to get under it for it to get you.. * the only exception is if the tree is top heavy, which is extremely rare.. if its top heavy the but is gonna come back and down.. This is extremely rare situation, with a huge tree laying well over the peak of a roof, or sometimes a tree getting hung in a low crotch of a nearby tree..

When everyone freaked out about that first vid, thinking it was so dangerous I made this one to show how predictable it is:
plunged vertical snap cuts.mov - YouTube

ps.. if you think that's a good cut, I got another that will really drop your jaw... been holding back on that one for years... really should get it out though, 'casue its a potential life saver..


----------



## tree MDS

Lol... Hey murph, was it Extreme when you felled the mullet??


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> Last time I really got nervous about that cut was 1989, when we started using the cut on storm damaged trees for Hugo.... only time I get nervous these days is when the tree is getting straight, and might go 360 after the final cut.. otherwise the butt ALWAYS does the same thing... goes straight down*..... might look risky, but its NOT... you practically have to try to get under it for it to get you.. * the only exception is if the tree is top heavy, which is extremely rare.. if its top heavy the but is gonna come back and down.. This is extremely rare situation, with a huge tree laying well over the peak of a roof, or sometimes a tree getting hung in a low crotch of a nearby tree..
> 
> When everyone freaked out about that first vid, thinking it was so dangerous I made this one to show how predictable it is:
> plunged vertical snap cuts.mov - YouTube
> 
> ps.. if you think that's a good cut, I got another that will really drop your jaw... been holding back on that one for years... really should get it out though, 'casue its a potential life saver..



It's refreshing to see such humility. Murph, don't hold back. If you have a cut that could save countless lives, you need to share this valuable information.


----------



## murphy4trees

Zale said:


> It's refreshing to see such humility. Murph, don't hold back. If you have a cut that could save countless lives, you need to share this valuable information.



I don't "need" to share it... its the dumbasses that are about to kill themselves that need it...


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> I don't "need" to share it... its the dumbasses that are about to kill themselves that need it...



So you don't 'need to share' it but 'you share it' because everyone but you is a dumbass? 
Pretty condescending. 
Jeff


----------



## murphy4trees

lighten up a little bit jeff. would ya?..


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> lighten up a little bit jeff. would ya?..



K, must be the weather,,,,,
High 80's tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## RVALUE

I'm trying to get my mind around the function and significance of the plunge cut


.....pondering......


----------



## treeclimber101

RVALUE said:


> I'm trying to get my mind around the function and significance of the plunge cut
> 
> 
> .....pondering......



Milliseconds can save lives and that cut gets you 2 extra


----------



## millbilly

treeclimber101 said:


> Milliseconds can save lives and that cut gets you 2 extra



lives or seconds?


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> lives or seconds?



Milliseconds , not seconds or lives milliseconds ..........


----------



## RVALUE

Now I'm even more confused.

Where'd the time come from?

I notice that the 'back' cut is significantly under the notch. The 'with grain' sheer is to the plunge, which gives it a target. But the plunge to the notch orientation takes skill. My help couldn't do it.....


----------



## treeclimber101

RVALUE said:


> Now I'm even more confused.
> 
> Where'd the time come from?
> 
> I notice that the 'back' cut is significantly under the notch. The 'with grain' sheer is to the plunge, which gives it a target. But the plunge to the notch orientation takes skill. My help couldn't do it.....



Watch the video again Murphy clearly stated that his cut can add precious seconds needed to evacuate the work area ! Actually to my Lehman eyes it looked like it moved faster


----------



## RVALUE

I will attempt to video my next takedown that uses this technique.

How much grief will you guys give me?


----------



## ClimbMIT

Hey Murphy, I just checked out that last video. I see how the physics work out for the application. Just recently I used similar method with about a 20" maple that i topped out and only had about 30' to base. I am not claiming to be an expert! I just gotta say that Making those cuts above your head and reaching out with what an ms 440, 460? Seems like playing with fire, IMO I don't have near the experience as you are most of the guys on here. No disrespect, Just gotta say that looks as if it will end badly one day! Hope I am wrong and I am sure someone will tell if I am! Lol, Be safe


----------



## treeclimber101

RVALUE said:


> I will attempt to video my next takedown that uses this technique.
> 
> How much grief will you guys give me?



Somehow I will manage to deflect any grief towards murph !


----------



## 046

murphy4trees said:


> Last time I really got nervous about that cut was 1989, when we started using the cut on storm damaged trees for Hugo.... only time I get nervous these days is when the tree is getting straight, and might go 360 after the final cut.. otherwise the butt ALWAYS does the same thing... goes straight down*..... might look risky, but its NOT... you practically have to try to get under it for it to get you.. * the only exception is if the tree is top heavy, which is extremely rare.. if its top heavy the but is gonna come back and down.. This is extremely rare situation, with a huge tree laying well over the peak of a roof, or sometimes a tree getting hung in a low crotch of a nearby tree..
> 
> When everyone freaked out about that first vid, thinking it was so dangerous I made this one to show how predictable it is:
> plunged vertical snap cuts.mov - YouTube
> 
> ps.. if you think that's a good cut, I got another that will really drop your jaw... been holding back on that one for years... really should get it out though, 'casue its a potential life saver..



hey Murph ... nice cut .. thanks for sharing. 

here's how I've been doing it... not as elegant but NO way it's going to barberchair and come back at you. 4in wide x 30ft truckers strap used. NO way that wood is splitting.


----------



## murphy4trees

nothing wrong with truckers' straps... Used 'em on this one.. certainly worth a trip to Home Depot..

Tree Removal Main Line, PA hazardous oak - YouTube

work wel lfor front leaners, but not needed on hung trees...


----------



## murphy4trees

ClimbMIT said:


> Hey Murphy, I just checked out that last video. I see how the physics work out for the application. Just recently I used similar method with about a 20" maple that i topped out and only had about 30' to base. I am not claiming to be an expert! I just gotta say that Making those cuts above your head and reaching out with what an ms 440, 460? Seems like playing with fire, IMO I don't have near the experience as you are most of the guys on here. No disrespect, Just gotta say that looks as if it will end badly one day! Hope I am wrong and I am sure someone will tell if I am! Lol, Be safe



That's a valid criticism, if for nothing else, just becasue its a violation of safety guidelines and is a bad example to put on video... that said, I had perfect control of the saw at all times.. and there is no way to lose control from that position that would put the cutter at risk.. Its one of those situations where the experience and knowledge of the faller trumps safety guidelines.. becasue a higher cut is going to get more drop out of the tree, which can often put it on the ground before it gets straight.. once it gets straight, it becomes a very dangerous tree...


----------



## murphy4trees

RVALUE said:


> I'm trying to get my mind around the function and significance of the plunge cut
> 
> 
> .....pondering......



the plunge cut you're talking about RV is used in the step cut... which is really just a slight variation of Sorrensen's Game of Logging plunge cut and back release.. (a much different cut than the plunge cut used to trip hung trees)... One of the original benefits of that cut for loggers was in the added 3-5 seconds of escape time, which is HUGE in the woods (studies showed a marked reduction in serious injuries and fatalities amongst loggers in the east after the PC& BR was adopted), but of little or no significance to the suburban arborist.. the advantage of that plunge and back release to the arborist is that it allows the faller to set the hinge exactly as he wants it before any chance of the tree starting to move. Also the plunge cut allows the faller to very easily judge and set the height of the back cut (relative to the notch)... Those specific advantages can be huge in suburban situations, but they require a new mindset... Most suburban arbs, set a pull line and have the guys pull while the cut is being made and they just keep cutting 'til the tree starts to move. They don;t really think too much about how much hinge to leave... they just get what they get, from the way it turns out... 

Setting the hinge with the plunge cut requires the faller to KNOW how much hinge he wants and then carefully set that up, without over cutting... If you over cut, there is a good chance you;re gonna lose the tree. Just like any new skill, this takes thought and practice to develop, and there are a few simple tricks that help getting it dialed in.. You have to practice in non critical situations. And MORE IMPORTANTLY you have to KNOW THE WHY.. WHY is the notch made to a certain depth and width. WHY do you make the back cut higher or not.. WHY do you make the hinge regular, fat or skinny, tapered, gutted etc or not.. VERY FEW (99%+) suburban arbs around here have any idea what the answer to any of those questions is. They have a one size fits all, just do it the way its always been done mentality. That is the elephant in the living room in this industry.. nobody can admit just how clueless about this very basic knowledge, most arbs are... of course, I don't have that problem... I AM the one saying the emperor has no clothes.. And I often come off as arrogant, but its just calling it like I see it... 

After that it's simply getting down the mechanics of making that bar go where you want while plunging... that can be developed by practicing bucking cuts on downed logs.. after that you just have to figure out how to turn the saw on its side with the same control.... Once you understand the why and get the mechanics dialed in, you'll find countless ways to use the plunge cut to your advantage.. I make new chit up all the time, sometimes just to see if it'll work... Lots of fun!


----------



## murphy4trees

OK I just shot a nice demo vid of that cut in use... I really want to work with my old editor/graphics guy to show it properly. He graduated from college, so he may not want to work with me much anymore.. he got a real job that keeps him busy, but who knows, maybe it'll work out. When it does get shown, you guys are gonna freak out!


----------



## Gologit

Here's some _real_ falling for you guys to enjoy.

What say, Murph...you up for something like this?


http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/211375.htm#post3890823


----------



## murphy4trees

Gologit said:


> Here's some _real_ falling for you guys to enjoy.
> 
> What say, Murph...you up for something like this?
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/211375.htm#post3890823



That dude Cody is way out of my league... I do what I do well, but its extremely limited compared to the west coast faller types.. they drop trees from dawn to dusk.. face a lot of trickier situations and don't use a pull line... He could cut circles around me... I do wonder if awesome west coast types like Cody have the confidence to drop nasty trees in tight situations when there is big property on the line.. I bet most do..


----------



## Trx250r180

i read a good quote by randymac a couple days ago what them straps are good for ............


----------



## RVALUE

We used the cut I use today. My photographer looked bored and I doubt the video turned out.

You can't get good help these days.

I had a man tell me once, " You have all the sorry help in town, and we can't get any...."

We took a bad dead stem down that started life at 70 foot, (had been topped) 4 foot about 18 inches off the ground. Too cheap too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

RVALUE said:


> We used the cut I use today. My photographer looked bored.



Bored! Ha ha, I get it!
Jeff :msp_flapper:


----------



## RVALUE

I just looked at some of the video, didn't show much. I'll try later.......




BTW, What did I mean?


----------



## Scrat

murphy4trees said:


> I've been wanting to get a 30,000 lb dyno for some time, to measure rigging and pulling forces.. If you know how to use a plunge cut to set up the hinge, then it doesn't matter what pulling power is used.. it takes what it takes to move the tree... "it is what it is" as they say... I won't even engage in a debate with anyone that criticizes the use of pulling with equipment in ALL scenarios..



Didn't critisize in the least nor looking to debate, just wanted to get some useful information


----------



## ropensaddle

Only time I was ever totally scared was once using 5 to 1 and 3 men could not move a back leaner. House on leaning side of tree! This was when I was still a greenhorn 1983, anyway had the tree cut to 1/2 inch hinge and could not budge so snubbed it off and Tied another rope on and used truck. The scary part was in this process of getting second rope etc the wind started really blowing. After that day I always used truck until getting my winch and if I shorten life of rope so what ,I buy new ropes and use old ones for dragging chit or what have you! Nothing worse imo than inadequate pull.


----------



## murphy4trees

Amen Rope... Get her down... rope is cheap compared to rigging all day or paying a crane


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> nothing wrong with truckers' straps... Used 'em on this one.. certainly worth a trip to Home Depot..
> 
> Tree Removal Main Line, PA hazardous oak - YouTube
> 
> work wel lfor front leaners, but not needed on hung trees...



Kisses fer the ladies huh Dan?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## murphy4trees

treemandan said:


> Kisses fer the ladies huh Dan?:msp_thumbsup:



and hugs... love em ALL!


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Only time I was ever totally scared was once using 5 to 1 and 3 men could not move a back leaner. House on leaning side of tree! This was when I was still a greenhorn 1983, anyway had the tree cut to 1/2 inch hinge and could not budge so snubbed it off and Tied another rope on and used truck. The scary part was in this process of getting second rope etc the wind started really blowing. After that day I always used truck until getting my winch and if I shorten life of rope so what ,I buy new ropes and use old ones for dragging chit or what have you! Nothing worse imo than inadequate pull.



I had a similar thing happen some 15-20 years ago.. I had preset two lines and was planning on using manpower @ 3:1 MA on each line... BIG MONSTER OAK...... Just two of us and that tree was going NOWHERE!!!.... Fortunately there was a construction crew working across the street and with 4 more men, we could ratchet it back, going back and forth from one line to the other and finally got it over.. God provides!.. it would have been a bad situation without the extra help... pretty good deal for beer money!

Ever since then I, I ALWAYS SET TWO LINES in a heavy backleaner, unless its so big, it need three!... Yesterday we were up on Valley Forge mountain, monster chestnut oak in a hard to reach location... Was able to get the bucket truck off the neighbor's drive and with the 75' altec maxed out, was still looking up at 40'+ of top... multiple leads.. NO WAY to lower... Pull line up the hill to customers drive, skid loader had no problem pulling the first few leads... NOTE:... I set the pull line with a 12' pole saw and then would drop down some for the cut so the line had decent leverage...

anywho.. the last lead was leaning back 15-20 degrees with a lot of big limbs coming straight back.. NFW was I gonna put just the little skid loader on that... skid loader just anchored the first line, with a nice bit of pre-tension which move the top a good bit... real pull was done with the dodge 250 cummins diesel in low range... OH YA! plenty of power... EVEN then I wouldn't have tried it, unless the piece had some side lean away from the bucket.. just not worth taking a even a 1% chance when your life is 75 up.. and you CANNOT TRUST the hinge on chestnut oak..

Piece came down perfectly.... I love it when I can hear my heart beat out loud after those kinda trees hit the ground! 

Moral of the story... have make SURE you have plenty of power available for pulling back-leaners...


----------



## treeclimber101

My father does demolition and drainage work and he had me clearing out a retention basin to replace and the inlet , and on the top of the slope was a monstrous ash , behind that was a 12 ft fence which backed up to the cherry hill mall , I set a 3/4 rope with the bucket to rip it over into the center of the basin , well when I started the backcut it leaned back on the saw well my father had the excavator about 120 ft away and was pulling so hard there was water squeezing outta the rope , I started cutting again and before I could get the backcut done the entire root plate gave way like a 20 ft root plate and it all went down into the basin , I have never seen a rope have the moisture squeezed out like a dishrag quite a scary experience for sure . But I knew the machine wasn't gonna give up they can curl almost 30 tons , the rope on the other hand may have blown out and now I always likewise run 2 at all times , or 2 part it .


----------



## tree MDS

Wowsers, you guys sure know how to rachet up the drama.. absolutely riveting tales, keep em coming!! opcorn:


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> My father does demolition and drainage work and he had me clearing out a retention basin to replace and the inlet , and on the top of the slope was a monstrous ash , behind that was a 12 ft fence which backed up to the cherry hill mall , I set a 3/4 rope with the bucket to rip it over into the center of the basin , well when I started the backcut it leaned back on the saw well my father had the excavator about 120 ft away and was pulling so hard there was water squeezing outta the rope , I started cutting again and before I could get the backcut done the entire root plate gave way like a 20 ft root plate and it all went down into the basin , I have never seen a rope have the moisture squeezed out like a dishrag quite a scary experience for sure . But I knew the machine wasn't gonna give up they can curl almost 30 tons , the rope on the other hand may have blown out and now I always likewise run 2 at all times , or 2 part it .



good story but BAD MOVE... don't take it as a personal criticism Ed, you know how much I care for ya 

pulling back leaners takes some finesse... pretension the line to keep the piece from setting back... UNTIL THE BACK CUT IS FINISHED and the hinge is set... Pull too early and you can BBchair, break the top or LIFT THE ROOT PLATE. Any one of them can kill ya.. ... the latter is a first... amazing the trunk and top held... musta been mighty wet ground..


----------



## treeclimber101

It was a complete and total cluster#### from the start , I had to reach over parked cars to set a rope , then asking my dad to pull gently , and when I saw the ground pumping and breaking loose I was half tempted to start writing down license plates so I didn't have to fumble through the carnage to get them after the tree came down on them , I was just gonna walk into the mall and tell the front desk to say the owners of these cars need to find another way home , I have always been considerate like that ! I swear my dad was sent running that machine like a man possesed that day . Hindsight I shoulda just hooked up chains and let the OL man just uproot it and saved the gas I burnt in the saw and the puckered ass !


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> It was a complete and total cluster#### from the start , I had to reach over parked cars to set a rope , then asking my dad to pull gently , and when I saw the ground pumping and breaking loose I was half tempted to start writing down license plates so I didn't have to fumble through the carnage to get them after the tree came down on them , I was just gonna walk into the mall and tell the front desk to say the owners of these cars need to find another way home , I have always been considerate like that ! I swear my dad was sent running that machine like a man possesed that day . Hindsight I shoulda just hooked up chains and let the OL man just uproot it and saved the gas I burnt in the saw and the puckered ass !



Har har Lol thats why on my winch I merely pull until i see the top shaking a bit then back cut until a good hinge is left then carefully walk out and around to the truck and start it and bring home the mail If Its back leaning severely I will have helper advance slack on the 3/4 line set up on big porty just in case cable snapped! However I have a good idea when the cable is about at limit as the bucket will start skidding across the dirt :hmm3grin2orange: To skid 23k on a tree just pulling it over has not occurred even the 60 inch dbh respond well to my winch I've found!


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> I had a similar thing happen some 15-20 years ago.. I had preset two lines and was planning on using manpower @ 3:1 MA on each line... BIG MONSTER OAK...... Just two of us and that tree was going NOWHERE!!!.... Fortunately there was a construction crew working across the street and with 4 more men, we could ratchet it back, going back and forth from one line to the other and finally got it over.. God provides!.. it would have been a bad situation without the extra help... pretty good deal for beer money!
> 
> Ever since then I, I ALWAYS SET TWO LINES in a heavy backleaner, unless its so big, it need three!... Yesterday we were up on Valley Forge mountain, monster chestnut oak in a hard to reach location... Was able to get the bucket truck off the neighbor's drive and with the 75' altec maxed out, was still looking up at 40'+ of top... multiple leads.. NO WAY to lower... Pull line up the hill to customers drive, skid loader had no problem pulling the first few leads... NOTE:... I set the pull line with a 12' pole saw and then would drop down some for the cut so the line had decent leverage...
> 
> anywho.. the last lead was leaning back 15-20 degrees with a lot of big limbs coming straight back.. NFW was I gonna put just the little skid loader on that... skid loader just anchored the first line, with a nice bit of pre-tension which move the top a good bit... real pull was done with the dodge 250 cummins diesel in low range... OH YA! plenty of power... EVEN then I wouldn't have tried it, unless the piece had some side lean away from the bucket.. just not worth taking a even a 1% chance when your life is 75 up.. and you CANNOT TRUST the hinge on chestnut oak..
> 
> Piece came down perfectly.... I love it when I can hear my heart beat out loud after those kinda trees hit the ground!
> 
> Moral of the story... have make SURE you have plenty of power available for pulling back-leaners...



Yup most times my bucket is in that same scenario, of course 60 footer so yours would be better but its funny how people think if you have a bucket trees are never a problem. They many times ask why did you climb out of the bucket and I always explain rigging 50 foot of top without a huge crane is looking to die lol.
Many still don't understand but they say oh yeah like they know what your saying  If there is room to bomb the top ok but usually there is not.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Har har Lol thats why on my winch I merely pull until i see the top shaking a bit then back cut until a good hinge is left then carefully walk out and around to the truck and start it and bring home the mail If Its back leaning severely I will have helper advance slack on the 3/4 line set up on big porty just in case cable snapped! However I have a good idea when the cable is about at limit as the bucket will start skidding across the dirt :hmm3grin2orange: To skid 23k on a tree just pulling it over has not occurred even the 60 inch dbh respond well to my winch I've found!



You making me drool a bit over that winch rope.... The chipper winch will drift, so it can't be trusted at all on backleaners, even with a man at the wheel.. Wheels are turning about how to get a winch on my bucket truck.. it has a little room weight wise...


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> If there is room to bomb the top ok but usually there is not.


 One man's "room to bomb" is another's "time to call the crane"...........


----------



## deevo

murphy4trees said:


> good story but BAD MOVE... don't take it as a personal criticism Ed, you know how much I care for ya
> 
> pulling back leaners takes some finesse... pretension the line to keep the piece from setting back... UNTIL THE BACK CUT IS FINISHED and the hinge is set... Pull too early and you can BBchair, break the top or LIFT THE ROOT PLATE. Any one of them can kill ya.. ... the latter is a first... amazing the trunk and top held... musta been mighty wet ground..



Murph, forgot to mention bore cut heavy back leaners as well!:msp_sleep:


----------



## treeclimber101

Murph I was extremely impressed with the farmi winch paul has on his tractor , that thing pulls crazy hard ! I mean maybe they have one for a ASV , fecon makes one for a bobcat that goes on the back , and swings away to open the engine door . He was ripping trees outta a ravine whole and bound and all twisted in #### ! And if it didn't clear whatever it was fouled on came too !


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Murph, forgot to mention bore cut heavy back leaners as well!:msp_sleep:



Yea maybe a 3" strap on or I am sorry "strap" would have kept my tree safe ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## murphy4trees

If I do get a winch its going on the bucket truck... I like a 30K lb anchor anchor.. not 6K.. Especially if I get more into subcontracting... my best guy just pulled early on one of thoe chestnut tops and nearly BBchaired the 12" top... pissed me off.. i trust my life to that man all the time and get this in return????


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> If I do get a winch its going on the bucket truck... I like a 30K lb anchor anchor.. not 6K.. Especially if I get more into subcontracting... my best guy just pulled early on one of thoe chestnut tops and nearly BBchaired the 12" top... pissed me off.. i trust my life to that man all the time and get this in return????



Get rid of him there's a nice "pool" of help floating around maybe you'll make a good catch


----------



## murphy4trees

ya maybe., but the point is if that can happen with someone I trust, what would it be like working with a bunch of yahoos... the winch could be trusted when the throttle or gas pedal couldn't


----------



## a_lopa

I dont like the rope to high on big trees,thats 17 ton breaking strain poly prop doubled up to a herc alloy chain/shackles.

This was an easy one only a house to the side of it and tree was limby but fairly evenly weighted,gets the job done fast.

It will get crazy/backleaning stuff where ever you want with the right operators in the excavator and saw.View attachment 258350


http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=4458566146633


----------



## murphy4trees

Nice work Lopa,
No fooling around there bro..

guess you gotta pick your weapon, big force on low pull line, or medium force on high pull line. I don't have a 34,000 lb rope nor, the hardware to go with it, so I like to go high... the only two real advantages I can see in that is that you can see the top starting to move with a high line, so its easier to judge the amount of pre-tensioning necessary, and also you can check the tauntness of the rope by hand and get a good feel for how much pressure is on the line.. for backleaners I like to keep a hand on the rope for feel, as I watch the tree for movement..

A buddy of mine that primarily runs a log truck was hired to fall a bunch of big oaks by a hospital.. he asked me to look at them with him... They were ig but straight with good balance to the tops, no side weight. I told him it was a drive by, no -brainer easy falls... Told him to shoot a pull line in the tops and pull with a pick up from the parking lot.. he wanted to set a 50,000 lb skidder cable from the bucket truck and pull with the skidder... I wasn't gonna argue too hard, but warned him that he could get in trouble with all that pull and it certainly wasn't needed with those straight trees.. 

Sure enough, he bbchaired one, told the skid operator to just tighten it up a little, but the guy just laid on it... Moral of the story... if you got that much power, keep it low on the tree...


----------



## 046




----------



## treeclimber101

046 said:


>



Nice heavy tree with a heavier machine :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## murphy4trees

Just checked the last bit of video we shot last week... It was a 26" diameter horizontal Norway Maple limb, over 40' to the dripline... 

made the cut in 23 seconds.... that limb was as big as a tree....


----------



## RVALUE

murphy4trees said:


> If I do get a winch its going on the bucket truck... I like a 30K lb anchor anchor.. not 6K.. Especially if I get more into subcontracting... my best guy just pulled early on one of thoe chestnut tops and nearly BBchaired the 12" top... pissed me off.. i trust my life to that man all the time and get this in return????



I have a 5/8 cable winch mounted to the back of the 17 K pound winch truck. It will pull the rig with the outriggers down.

I have another 1/2 inch cable winch on the front to help anchor. You still have to be careful pulling, as things can move. I use this to pull out trees, rootball and all. Works fair. It is actually a bit slow to pull a tree over while cutting. 

I used to have a 1/2 inch cable in the rear, broke it twice before I upgraded.


----------



## treeman75

murphy4trees said:


> Just checked the last bit of video we shot last week... It was a 26" diameter horizontal Norway Maple limb, over 40' to the dripline...
> 
> made the cut in 23 seconds.... that limb was as big as a tree....



Lets see it!


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Lets see it!



Right! Pics and narrative video, or it didn't happen!! Lol.


----------



## murphy4trees

sounds like a challenge... like you don't believe me... maybe you don't believe it can be done.... stock 66.. 24" bar... next time you're making any cut over 20" put the clock on it... then think about how you'd cut off a horizontal limb that was as big as a tree.... anybody here got any ideas?


----------



## ropensaddle

a_lopa said:


> I dont like the rope to high on big trees,thats 17 ton breaking strain poly prop doubled up to a herc alloy chain/shackles.
> 
> This was an easy one only a house to the side of it and tree was limby but fairly evenly weighted,gets the job done fast.
> 
> It will get crazy/backleaning stuff where ever you want with the right operators in the excavator and saw.View attachment 258350
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=4458566146633




+1 I never set my winch line over 25 feet its less cable to take up when the fun begins


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> sounds like a challenge... like you don't believe me... maybe you don't believe it can be done.... stock 66.. 24" bar... next time you're making any cut over 20" put the clock on it... then think about how you'd cut off a horizontal limb that was as big as a tree.... anybody here got any ideas?



Well the question seems a bit vague are u saying nothing below said limb type of wood etc!


----------



## murphy4trees

Norway maple limb... 26" diameter, nearly horizontal, over lawn....


----------



## Rickytree

I make magic happen everyday, can't film everything. Did two topped trees the other day and left the outside to take the inside down. cut and move the @#[email protected] out of the way. $hit happens. and it pays.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Norway maple limb... 26" diameter, nearly horizontal, over lawn....



Snap cut sharp saw.


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> sounds like a challenge... like you don't believe me... maybe you don't believe it can be done.... stock 66.. 24" bar... next time you're making any cut over 20" put the clock on it... then think about how you'd cut off a horizontal limb that was as big as a tree.... anybody here got any ideas?




undercut, cut the sides in, fast backcut


----------



## RVALUE

I didn't understand what the comments were about... cutting off a horizontal limb. 

Did I miss something?


----------



## murphy4trees

*the most dangerous tree in 30 years*

Still have those post adrenaline jitters going in the body... Normally I like a good hit of tree excitement... BUT that's becasue on some level, I think I can manage the risk or overcome the challenge etc... In this case it was sooooo bad, it was more up to God than any mortal... I saw this tree and couldn't believe it was still standing... 44"+ dbh co-dom red oak , that hadn't been touched in decades, if ever, reaching out over the garage and driveway, split about 12" wide at the crotch, going all the way to near ground, with all kinds of open, buckled, and twisted splintered grain showing... the only place to park the bucket was right under the nasty split top... Managed to have a climber set a safety line, bull rope, natural crotch 2:1 system, set down to the GRCS... cranked it up and then got to cutting and chucking, and only lowered from the good half... didn;t get the call til 2ish... from the description, thought it best to stop over on the way to another job and take a look. Even with the safety line, I wouldn't have got into that bucket if there was ANY wind today... It was so still and calm.... very stressful none the less... Managed to get a good bit of weight out, re-tightened the GRCS a few times and set another double braid safety line as a back up for the night... At some point tomorrow, we're gonna have to rig from the bad lead, but it should be so light and so well supported by then, it should work fine... Will have at least three safety lines in by then... and we'll rig steady with the GRCS to avoid shock loads and use a double pulley system with one pulley set high on the good side...

ps.. some pics and video coming..


----------



## Rickytree

Looking forward to the video's. Got one coming up, a tulip poplar in a backyard and very limited landing zone. Ya it's the neighbour's driveway. Also will post video


----------



## murphy4trees

Nailsbeats said:


> undercut, cut the sides in, fast backcut


Not in 23 seconds... next time you're making a 12" cut, put the clock on it..


----------



## murphy4trees

Rickytree said:


> I make magic happen everyday, can't film everything. Did two topped trees the other day and left the outside to take the inside down. cut and move the @#[email protected] out of the way. $hit happens. and it pays.



no doubt, its fun and it pays... and this one's gonna wow you Ricky...


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> Not in 23 seconds... next time you're making a 12" cut, put the clock on it..



I have no desire to put a clock on my cuts, I'm talking about popping off a large horizontal limb here. You know, answering the question you asked.

Oh I see, you are making the 23 seconds a prerequisite to the cut method. In that case I still wouldn't clock it and just use the undercut with the Coo's Bay cut I described.


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> Not in 23 seconds... next time you're making a 12" cut, put the clock on it..



I just took a leak and did it in under 23 seconds have ya ever timed that BILLY RAE CYRUS ????


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> Looking forward to the video's. Got one coming up, a tulip poplar in a backyard and very limited landing zone. Ya it's the neighbour's driveway. Also will post video



Ahhhhhhhhh did I ever say I hate poplars lol  Lol nahhh, they ok, strong wood weak branched still better than willow


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Still have those post adrenaline jitters going in the body... Normally I like a good hit of tree excitement... BUT that's becasue on some level, I think I can manage the risk or overcome the challenge etc... In this case it was sooooo bad, it was more up to God than any mortal... I saw this tree and couldn't believe it was still standing... 44"+ dbh co-dom red oak , that hadn't been touched in decades, if ever, reaching out over the garage and driveway, split about 12" wide at the crotch, going all the way to near ground, with all kinds of open, buckled, and twisted splintered grain showing... the only place to park the bucket was right under the nasty split top... Managed to have a climber set a safety line, bull rope, natural crotch 2:1 system, set down to the GRCS... cranked it up and then got to cutting and chucking, and only lowered from the good half... didn;t get the call til 2ish... from the description, thought it best to stop over on the way to another job and take a look. Even with the safety line, I wouldn't have got into that bucket if there was ANY wind today... It was so still and calm.... very stressful none the less... Managed to get a good bit of weight out, re-tightened the GRCS a few times and set another double braid safety line as a back up for the night... At some point tomorrow, we're gonna have to rig from the bad lead, but it should be so light and so well supported by then, it should work fine... Will have at least three safety lines in by then... and we'll rig steady with the GRCS to avoid shock loads and use a double pulley system with one pulley set high on the good side...
> 
> ps.. some pics and video coming..



I had a huge hackbury several years back, multiple splits, no bucket, crane etc. I can't say it was worst, because their is too many and my memory is fading


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> I had a huge hackbury several years back, multiple splits, no bucket, crane etc. I can't say it was worst, because their is too many and my memory is fading



Old Timer. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## murphy4trees

Nailsbeats said:


> I have no desire to put a clock on my cuts, I'm talking about popping off a large horizontal limb here. You know, answering the question you asked.
> 
> Oh I see, you are making the 23 seconds a prerequisite to the cut method. In that case I still wouldn't clock it and just use the undercut with the Coo's Bay cut I described.



Nails, 
that's a decent cut, but has some disadvantages, especially when getting into the kind of force involved in this monster horizontal lead.. ie... easy to overcut the notch and pinch the bar, hard to handle a saw cutting a notch upwards against gravity with a big saw, hard to judge just how much to take off the sides on the coos bay.... chance of getting pinched on the coos bay... for starters... 

as far as not putting a clock on your cuts.. I would suggest that we all do... we should all be striving for maximum efficiency, without sacrificing safety.. Its often the case that the most efficient method is also a safer alternative... saw handling is such a big part of this business, yet there is very little focus on it for some unknown reason... just look at the classes at TCIA or ISA conferences... when did you ever hear of a class on falling cuts, or climbing cuts... no one wants to touch the issue... 

I only emphasize the 23 seconds to make the point of just how efficient this cut is.. if you never paid attention to how long it takes you to make your cuts, you wouldn't have anything to compare that to. You've got good falling skills, WAY better than most, but there is still a lot of room for improvement in your game... seconds matter in this profession... A LOT!!! making everything (all repetitive tasks), including your cuts, as fast and efficient as possible, makes the difference between good and GREAT... Look at the vids Cody has been posting... His cutting techniques are flawless, no wasted movement, saving BIG TIME AND ENERGY..


----------



## RVALUE

I am finally beginning to understand the discussion, 

Good information on a larger , horizontal limb.

Would a wedge on the bottom help, hurt, or no effect?


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Nails,
> that's a decent cut, but has some disadvantages, especially when getting into the kind of force involved in this monster horizontal lead.. ie... easy to overcut the notch and pinch the bar, hard to handle a saw cutting a notch upwards against gravity with a big saw, hard to judge just how much to take off the sides on the coos bay.... chance of getting pinched on the coos bay... for starters...
> 
> as far as not putting a clock on your cuts.. I would suggest that we all do... we should all be striving for maximum efficiency, without sacrificing safety.. Its often the case that the most efficient method is also a safer alternative... saw handling is such a big part of this business, yet there is very little focus on it for some unknown reason... just look at the classes at TCIA or ISA conferences... when did you ever hear of a class on falling cuts, or climbing cuts... no one wants to touch the issue...
> 
> I only emphasize the 23 seconds to make the point of just how efficient this cut is.. if you never paid attention to how long it takes you to make your cuts, you wouldn't have anything to compare that to. You've got good falling skills, WAY better than most, but there is still a lot of room for improvement in your game... seconds matter in this profession... A LOT!!! making everything (all repetitive tasks), including your cuts, as fast and efficient as possible, makes the difference between good and GREAT... Look at the vids Cody has been posting... His cutting techniques are flawless, no wasted movement, saving BIG TIME AND ENERGY..


Ahhhh lol, But ya see; I have the edge on them still heads:hmm3grin2orange: When I was cutting new row years back, if I did not have 50 trees on the ground in less than 30 minutes my saw was dull. I would have to agree on wasted movement concept, however; difference between great and good is merely perception and many times ego. My opinion of great is no wasted energy and no accidents and I can still say that during my watch no one has ever been in a serious accident in 30 years and 20 was supervising. To me speed is not the biggest factor of being a pro and sometimes can be the exact opposite of that term. Knowing when speed of production can be utilized safely and when a slower pace is called for is the mark of experience. There is so many factors involved in each job performed for example: if using skid steer making a big mess is not as counter productive as when using a chuck and duck! If chipping, I prefer to cut it ready to chip, saves saw chain! Is it slower in the tree yes but time spent on the ground is also a factor. Now I must go murder 10 trees see ya'll afternoon


----------



## lxt

I find it funny that anyone would time their cuts....I dont care how big a horizontal limb is either! the reason no one touches these issues is because its already been hammered to death!! why mess with tried & true methods that work?

you wanna really show us some magic put that limb over 3 phase 4kv or 23kv line & then lets see how fast you wanna be? ropes hit it right on with his statement & thank god finally someone who actually comments on safety!!!!!

Really..................do we care about 23 seconds, REALLY? what a worthless topic to try & make ones self seem knowledgeable about.


LXT............


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Nails,
> that's a decent cut, but has some disadvantages, especially when getting into the kind of force involved in this monster horizontal lead.. ie... easy to overcut the notch and pinch the bar, hard to handle a saw cutting a notch upwards against gravity with a big saw, hard to judge just how much to take off the sides on the coos bay.... chance of getting pinched on the coos bay... for starters...
> 
> as far as not putting a clock on your cuts.. I would suggest that we all do... we should all be striving for maximum efficiency, without sacrificing safety.. Its often the case that the most efficient method is also a safer alternative... saw handling is such a big part of this business, yet there is very little focus on it for some unknown reason... just look at the classes at TCIA or ISA conferences... when did you ever hear of a class on falling cuts, or climbing cuts... no one wants to touch the issue...
> 
> I only emphasize the 23 seconds to make the point of just how efficient this cut is.. if you never paid attention to how long it takes you to make your cuts, you wouldn't have anything to compare that to. You've got good falling skills, WAY better than most, but there is still a lot of room for improvement in your game... seconds matter in this profession... A LOT!!! making everything (all repetitive tasks), including your cuts, as fast and efficient as possible, makes the difference between good and GREAT... Look at the vids Cody has been posting... His cutting techniques are flawless, no wasted movement, saving BIG TIME AND ENERGY..



I agree that alot of tree work schools don't teach much about tree work.


----------



## Rickytree

Saw a seminar the one time at a tree show, guy was trying to cut a wind blown tree down that was hung up with a tongue in groove cut. and I stress TRYING. What a joke? Least we had a good laugh. and lunch.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I agree that alot of tree work schools don't teach much about tree work.



Been to many?
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Been to many?
> Jeff



Some, not many. They all kinda just show you the ropes. I can understand why they really don't go into crazy cut dynamics.


----------



## Nailsbeats

murphy4trees said:


> Nails,
> that's a decent cut, but has some disadvantages, especially when getting into the kind of force involved in this monster horizontal lead.. ie... easy to overcut the notch and pinch the bar, hard to handle a saw cutting a notch upwards against gravity with a big saw, hard to judge just how much to take off the sides on the coos bay.... chance of getting pinched on the coos bay... for starters...
> 
> as far as not putting a clock on your cuts.. I would suggest that we all do... we should all be striving for maximum efficiency, without sacrificing safety.. Its often the case that the most efficient method is also a safer alternative... saw handling is such a big part of this business, yet there is very little focus on it for some unknown reason... just look at the classes at TCIA or ISA conferences... when did you ever hear of a class on falling cuts, or climbing cuts... no one wants to touch the issue...
> 
> I only emphasize the 23 seconds to make the point of just how efficient this cut is.. if you never paid attention to how long it takes you to make your cuts, you wouldn't have anything to compare that to. You've got good falling skills, WAY better than most, but there is still a lot of room for improvement in your game... seconds matter in this profession... A LOT!!! making everything (all repetitive tasks), including your cuts, as fast and efficient as possible, makes the difference between good and GREAT... Look at the vids Cody has been posting... His cutting techniques are flawless, no wasted movement, saving BIG TIME AND ENERGY..



Moving smoothly from cut to cut is where I make up my time, but when in the cut I let the wood fibers reaction to my cutting movements dictate my speed.

When I was younger it was all about speed, which led to many small errors, cut off hinge, mis gunned drops, failure to make perfectly clean and appropriate depth, height and angle notches often resulting in excessive hinge preasures and mistimed/dirty realeases.

The right way to do it is to slow down your game until you become an Ace, able to make perfect cuts seemlessly. Then pick it up a bit, although if I ever think I can go back to cutting with my head down, blazing from tree to tree, the sloppiness will surely return.


----------



## murphy4trees

Well that's all par for the course here at AS...

be safe out there men!


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Well that's all par for the course here at AS...
> 
> be safe out there men!



Well I was a birdie golfer hmmm or was that boggie man this memory thing :jawdrop:


----------



## murphy4trees

lxt said:


> why mess with tried & true methods that work? .


Just imagine where medicine, physics, mathematics, or any other scientific discipline would be with that attitude... 

Imagine going to some small out of the way country and seeing saddles made out of boards and manilla rope being used to do tree work.. 
that's a fairly decent analogy, comparing your tried and true cuts to this one!


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Just imagine where medicine, physics, mathematics, or any other scientific discipline would be with that attitude...
> 
> Imagine going to some small out of the way country and seeing saddles made out of boards and manilla rope being used to do tree work..
> that's a fairly decent analogy, comparing your tried and true cuts to this one!



Murphy your whole deal about cuts and timing come on, really; if efficiency is what your after, the conventional is by far as efficient as any. Matter of fact. I would wager if we had ten trees each a safe distance apart and you did your fancy cutting while I did conventional notch and drop, I'm betting even if you stuck me with a stihl I would finish first. Its plainly less steps and its effective and worked for centuries. I used your step cut the other day then went back to my way, the step cut worked but I really saw no actual benefit to my work at hand. I might chose it if I was topping and wanted to be off the spar when it went over. However; I feel coming down could actually put you in more danger should a rogue wind happen while repelling. Im a fan Of going to the top and working it down. I admit some trees do not give us that option but I've found them to be far and few. Now without science and such we would not have nuclear waste, without math no tax, so you see; too much over thinking can create its own issues. I get what your saying and yes, we all should strive for the best we can be and I'm certain most do but if we believe we are Omniscient, then really, we missed the boat.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Murphy your whole deal about cuts and timing come on, really; if efficiency is what your after, the conventional is by far as efficient as any. we all should strive for the best we can be and I'm certain most do but if we believe we are Omniscient, then really, we missed the boat.



Rope, 
when you don't get something, then I know I haven't explained it properly, so pretty much no one else is going to get it either.. So let me try again... this cut is not a universal cut that can be used to fall all trees etc... it works well on front leaners and limbs... When it is applicable, its far safer, faster, and easier than any conventional (or unconventional) cut that I know of... BY A LOT!


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Rope,
> when you don't get something, then I know I haven't explained it properly, so pretty much no one else is going to get it either.. So let me try again... this cut is not a universal cut that can be used to fall all trees etc... it works well on front leaners and limbs... When it is applicable, its far safer, faster, and easier than any conventional (or unconventional) cut that I know of... BY A LOT!



I used conventional safely with almost 99.9 % of every tree front or back leaning for 30 years does not change the fact your cut is an extra step. So I would say your faster theory is in error. As far as safe, I guess much of that depends on the saw operator. I have cut mighty knarly leaners in every situation known to mankind with merely conventional notch and backcut never once was anyone at risk imo, yours may vary. One difference, I do have that winch, so setting back is not going to happen. I tell you what, one day I will make a video or shoot pics of my leaner pull notch and cut no bore or step used so you can see I've lived what I say.


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> I used conventional safely with almost 99.9 % of every tree front or back leaning for 30 years does not change the fact your cut is an extra step. So I would say your faster theory is in error. As far as safe, I guess much of that depends on the saw operator. I have cut mighty knarly leaners in every situation known to mankind with merely conventional notch and backcut never once was anyone at risk imo, yours may vary. One difference, I do have that winch, so setting back is not going to happen. I tell you what, one day I will make a video or shoot pics of my leaner pull notch and cut no bore or step used so you can see I've lived what I say.




This is a different cut then the bore and step etc... faster, easier, safer than anything known to man! LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

Now having said all that Dan, the step cut is still a cut I may use and one thing I see is, you have consistently tried to improve your work and for that  I know at first my perspective of your character has changed quite a bit to your benefit. I also fell trees where I can and have used trucks and equipment to pull so I'm in agreement with you at many times. Anyway time to go load yesterdays mess stay safe.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> This is a different cut then the bore and step etc... faster, easier, safer than anything known to man! LOL



Lol well I always wanted a d9 cat too but finances do not allow :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zale

Talk is cheap Murph. Lets see some videos.


----------



## murphy4trees

I back it up... how about you?


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> I back it up... how about you?



Wasn't a challenge. Just curious to see the video of the tree that made The Murph nervous.


----------



## murphy4trees

since we missed Christmas, wish you all a happy and safe new year..


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> since we missed Christmas, wish you all a happy and safe new year..



You too, Pigtails!!


----------



## ClimbMIT

Same here Murphy thanks for sharing your knowledge and videos!


----------



## 056 kid

Timber - YouTube

three quarters drunk and with a 20'' bar, took less than 5 minutes. 




Notice the placement of the victim, smack between two other sticks. We do that #### all day, its not that hard so quit bragging.


----------



## 056 kid

Here, this mans dog knows more about the woods than a good number here.
Hired Stihl slinger Kills again! - YouTube


----------



## arborjockey

Oregonians


----------



## 046

hey murph ... you got my curiosity up about the most dangerous tree in 30 years..... 

any chance you are going to post any pic's?


----------



## 046

murphy4trees said:


> Look at the vids Cody has been posting... His cutting techniques are flawless, no wasted movement, saving BIG TIME AND ENERGY..



any chance you could post links to Cody's vids?

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/209989.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/213427.htm


----------



## murphy4trees

056 kid said:


> Timber - YouTube
> 
> three quarters drunk and with a 20'' bar, took less than 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the placement of the victim, smack between two other sticks. We do that #### all day, its not that hard so quit bragging.



SO WHAT... falling a tree in a tight DZ in the woods is a far different gig than falling it in a tight DZ in the burbs... skill balls and confidence... not just skill...


----------



## 056 kid

murphy4trees said:


> SO WHAT... falling a tree in a tight DZ in the woods is a far different gig than falling it in a tight DZ in the burbs... skill balls and confidence... not just skill...



Mr. Murphy. I cut second growth off transmission power lines for a short time. Second growth being bigger than any tree you have ever swung your bucket close to. Casting 100+ foot tops in places they barely fit. All the while the buzz of south west Oregon's power supply coursing by a few yards away. 

I wish you could meet and talk to an old high climber... Talkin bout men whos flip ropes where longer than your pull lines..


----------



## ropensaddle

056 kid said:


> Mr. Murphy. I cut second growth off transmission power lines for a short time. Second growth being bigger than any tree you have ever swung your bucket close to. Casting 100+ foot tops in places they barely fit. All the while the buzz of south west Oregon's power supply coursing by a few yards away.
> 
> I wish you could meet and talk to an old high climber... Talkin bout men whos flip ropes where longer than your pull lines..



Lol well I have been up some mighty tall trees but one thing is; it don't matter if your 25 foot up or 175 your just as dead if you fall! I worked transmission lines a couple years too and 500 kv you dont trim #### lol just flop it back in the woods all day long


----------



## murphy4trees

056 kid said:


> Mr. Murphy. I cut second growth off transmission power lines for a short time. Second growth being bigger than any tree you have ever swung your bucket close to. Casting 100+ foot tops in places they barely fit. All the while the buzz of south west Oregon's power supply coursing by a few yards away.
> 
> I wish you could meet and talk to an old high climber... Talkin bout men whos flip ropes where longer than your pull lines..




Nice... another world ... hope you had fun!


----------



## dooby

*precision fallng( way out west)*



murphy4trees said:


> Nice... another world ... hope you had fun!



I read back on this thread several pages and then to your profile. Initially i knew my diag. prior to viewing your forum profile was correct. If you like to dance and sleep w/ multiple women, your mullet probably listens as well as your clients trees, and... well anyway-the way i see it you will be humbled soon enough when a hottie comes trolling by one of your residential gigs,you will become distracted,primp,posture(next cover shot for echo saws.com)and after you notice she smiled back it wont be from your bulging arms it will be cause ya smashed your client Escalade that you said was o.k. to leave there.LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## murphy4trees

just a few pages huh?

This thread was more fun than disney world...

don't miss out... start at the beginning and go read a few pages every night before bed..


----------



## treeclimber101

dooby said:


> I read back on this thread several pages and then to your profile. Initially i knew my diag. prior to viewing your forum profile was correct. If you like to dance and sleep w/ multiple women, your mullet probably listens as well as your clients trees, and... well anyway-the way i see it you will be humbled soon enough when a hottie comes trolling by one of your residential gigs,you will become distracted,primp,posture(next cover shot for echo saws.com)and after you notice she smiled back it wont be from your bulging arms it will be cause ya smashed your client Escalade that you said was o.k. to leave there.LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



When I first started reading your post I thought it would finish funny ! But ........ It didn't . Oh drab !


----------



## dooby

treeclimber101 said:


> When I first started reading your post I thought it would finish funny ! But ........ It didn't . Oh drab !


:msp_tongue: I did my best and thought i was over doing it. Bet i was pretty close though :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

dooby said:


> :msp_tongue: I did my best and thought i was over doing it. Bet i was pretty close though :hmm3grin2orange:



If , I can't stress the word enough Murphy ever smashed a car , a slab of concrete broke a window , or what have ya , it would in no way ever be his fault , or something that wasn't planned for and completely expected , know it live it be a better person for it .


----------



## dooby

murphy4trees said:


> just a few pages huh?
> 
> This thread was more fun than disney world...
> 
> don't miss out... start at the beginning and go read a few pages every night before bed..



Mr. murph4trees- i could not stand to nor would i read back more than several pages which is 3.14x's tan a few. I did get a vision of you gettin' that mullet sucked into your echo-please be careful


----------



## treemandan

Oh yeah, the dancing and love making. Paints a vivid picture huh? Now i want to take an ice pick and gouge out that part of my brain.

Now Murph, come on, I need some logs. I'll come down and you can load me up.


----------



## dooby

treemandan said:


> Oh yeah, the dancing and love making. Paints a vivid picture huh? Now i want to take an ice pick and gouge out that part of my brain.
> 
> Now Murph, come on, I need some logs. I'll come down and you can load me up.



He did mention he likes alternative health,with that comes alternative meds. Be careful or you will get the the log(s) for sure. The whole "God bless" signature thing doesn't jive w/mutiple sex partners either.  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

dooby said:


> He did mention he likes alternative health,with that comes alternative meds. Be careful or you will get the the log(s) for sure. The whole "God bless" signature thing doesn't jive w/mutiple sex partners either.  :hmm3grin2orange:



I am sure Ole Murph is just like the rest of us and like it or not he hammers them down pretty well. After the mullet "intervention" we gave him he is looking more dapper than ever.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I am sure Ole Murph is just like the rest of us and like it or not he hammers them down pretty well. After the mullet "intervention" we gave him he is looking more dapper than ever.



The Mullet thing can be dismissed if he would put up a recent avatar like I do,,,
Jeff


----------



## dooby

treemandan said:


> I am sure Ole Murph is just like the rest of us and like it or not he hammers them down pretty well. After the mullet "intervention" we gave him he is looking more dapper than ever.



Yes , it's been fun. Good to laugh . Need to laugh. I am a logger and take out several hazard trees per year, on the side. I don't know nearly what you boys do about rope climbing,knots,etc. Out her we have beer can contests- YOU estimate your own trees length(can placed closest to the top is 50% of score) and then smashing the can is the other 50%. I have seen paychecks get lost over this. No ropes allowed i this event. And yes - I have lost before. :cool2:


----------



## dooby

jefflovstrom said:


> The Mullet thing can be dismissed if he would put up a recent avatar like I do,,,
> Jeff



His file says he dances-I would bet on line dancing as his favorite:taped::msp_wink:


----------



## jefflovstrom

dooby said:


> Yes , it's been fun. Good to laugh . Need to laugh. I am a logger and take out several hazard trees per year, on the side. I don't know nearly what you boys do about rope climbing,knots,etc. Out her we have beer can contests- YOU estimate your own trees length(can placed closest to the top is 50% of score) and then smashing the can is the other 50%. I have seen paychecks get lost over this. No ropes allowed i this event. And yes - I have lost before. :cool2:



I know I don't post much. 
I am not a logger, but I started climbing in 1977 and climbed until 2002. 
Now I am an op's guy and worry is showing in my hair.
Jeff,,it's all good!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## NHlocal

Not trying to high jack the thread but, I remember seeing a video somewhere of a guy dropping a tree between a mobile home/house and maybe a shed??? Can't think of the title or who it was, but I remember the tree was "good sized", and the drop zone was "etxtremely" narrow. Ring any bells? I can't find it. If this the wrong place to ask let the beatings begin and I'll be on my way. :hmm3grin2orange:  
The reaction of the guy cutting the tree was pretty funny.....


----------



## treeclimber101

NHlocal said:


> Not trying to high jack the thread but, I remember seeing a video somewhere of a guy dropping a tree between a mobile home/house and maybe a shed??? Can't think of the title or who it was, but I remember the tree was "good sized", and the drop zone was "etxtremely" narrow. Ring any bells? I can't find it. If this the wrong place to ask let the beatings begin and I'll be on my way. :hmm3grin2orange:
> The reaction of the guy cutting the tree was pretty funny.....



It's in this thread maybe half way through !


----------



## NHlocal

treeclimber101 said:


> It's in this thread maybe half way through !



Found it on page 33. Tried clicking on it but I get a message "could not find"???  
Do you know the title? Sure would like to see it again.


----------



## madhatte

I'm just a dumb forester; what do I know?







2 feet either side of the crown between the roof and the crown of the tree next to it. Leaned over the roof. Block face to keep it on the stump while it cleared the roof, few whacks on the wedge, no drama. 






Swung this one 120 degrees away from powerlines, across a road, and away from the sidewalk into the lawn. Dutchman + siswheel, did not end up needing the wedges. 

These were taken last February during storm cleanup. The forestry crew I work with got press-ganged into doing tree work within the fence. It was fun and I would do it again. I know plenty of folks who are way better with a saw than I am. I like to learn new stuff. 

Here's a yard walnut I swung about 90 degrees from its lean; again, no wedges needed:






This is more typical of what I end up cutting: 






It's all the same to me. Each tree is its own challenge. Figuring out the physics and making it work is fun. I've only used a rope once and that was at the insistence of the homeowner. Everything went well, and I'd do that again, too. I've had a loader bump one over because I didn't want to pound on wedges. Whatever works -- no method is the be-all-end-all.


----------



## lxt

NHlocal said:


> Not trying to high jack the thread but, I remember seeing a video somewhere of a guy dropping a tree between a mobile home/house and maybe a shed??? Can't think of the title or who it was, but I remember the tree was "good sized", and the drop zone was "etxtremely" narrow. Ring any bells? I can't find it. If this the wrong place to ask let the beatings begin and I'll be on my way. :hmm3grin2orange:
> The reaction of the guy cutting the tree was pretty funny.....



Most of the guys that posted tight hazardous drops dont post here much anymore & some of those threads I think were deleted when the new AS forum change took place.............check out some of Masterblasters stuff! theres many others who have posted removals in tight areas that make stuff on this thread look novice! enjoy!


LXT.........


----------



## NHlocal

lxt said:


> Most of the guys that posted tight hazardous drops dont post here much anymore & some of those threads I think were deleted when the new AS forum change took place.............check out some of Masterblasters stuff! theres many others who have posted removals in tight areas that make stuff on this thread look novice! enjoy!
> 
> 
> LXT.........



I'll take a look. 
Thanks! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## murphy4trees

Those are some bad as$ cuts bro...
way beyond what a residential arb uses... 
Thanks for sharing..




madhatte said:


> I'm just a dumb forester; what do I know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 feet either side of the crown between the roof and the crown of the tree next to it. Leaned over the roof. Block face to keep it on the stump while it cleared the roof, few whacks on the wedge, no drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swung this one 120 degrees away from powerlines, across a road, and away from the sidewalk into the lawn. Dutchman + siswheel, did not end up needing the wedges.
> 
> These were taken last February during storm cleanup. The forestry crew I work with got press-ganged into doing tree work within the fence. It was fun and I would do it again. I know plenty of folks who are way better with a saw than I am. I like to learn new stuff.
> 
> Here's a yard walnut I swung about 90 degrees from its lean; again, no wedges needed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more typical of what I end up cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all the same to me. Each tree is its own challenge. Figuring out the physics and making it work is fun. I've only used a rope once and that was at the insistence of the homeowner. Everything went well, and I'd do that again, too. I've had a loader bump one over because I didn't want to pound on wedges. Whatever works -- no method is the be-all-end-all.


----------



## murphy4trees

you can't learn those cuts in a backyard..
once you do, even then it takes balls to use them in residential settings..


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> you can't learn those cuts in a backyard..
> once you do, even then it takes balls to use them in residential settings..



Yup,,ball's.
They should be in your man-suit,,,alway's check.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## flushcut

NHlocal said:


> Not trying to high jack the thread but, I remember seeing a video somewhere of a guy dropping a tree between a mobile home/house and maybe a shed??? Can't think of the title or who it was, but I remember the tree was "good sized", and the drop zone was "etxtremely" narrow. Ring any bells? I can't find it. If this the wrong place to ask let the beatings begin and I'll be on my way. :hmm3grin2orange:
> The reaction of the guy cutting the tree was pretty funny.....



Roger Barnett aka RBtree. The tree was 120' and maybe 30"36" DBH dropped between a house and a fence in a 10-12' lay.


----------



## Blakesmaster

madhatte said:


> Swung this one 120 degrees away from powerlines, across a road, and away from the sidewalk into the lawn. Dutchman + siswheel, did not end up needing the wedges.



Can't quite tell from the pic but did the siswheel you cut have any effect on the tree? Looks like most of the fibers were either cut off or sheered off on their own without bending into the void?


----------



## NHlocal

flushcut said:


> Roger Barnett aka RBtree. The tree was 120' and maybe 30"36" DBH dropped between a house and a fence in a 10-12' lay.



Is that video still around somewhere....???:msp_w00t:


----------



## RiverRat2

murphy4trees said:


> you can't learn those cuts in a backyard..
> once you do, even then it takes balls to use them in residential settings..



Kahonies as big as all outdoors!!!! awesome stuff!!!



flushcut said:


> Roger Barnett aka RBtree. The tree was 120' and maybe 30"36" DBH dropped between a house and a fence in a 10-12' lay.



Yep RB Tree,, Seattle area,, doesnt post here much anymore,,, go to my profile he is the guy on he far left,, one of the very best I've had the pleasure to work with,,,


----------



## flushcut

NHlocal said:


> Is that video still around somewhere....???:msp_w00t:



It is but you have to do a search for it.


----------



## flushcut

NHlocal said:


> Is that video still around somewhere....???:msp_w00t:



I found it and bumped it to the top of the Tree care vids


----------



## ladder12

lone wolf said:


> Maybe the place was going to be knocked down anyway and he took advantage of that for show!Why risk that much?



The place was not going to be knocked down. It is a vacation residence in Packwood, WA. This shot kept me awake for 3 nights. I would never have done this, except this tree was perfect for a well placed shot. It was perfectly balanced. It was sound as a nut. I opened up the face cut to a 90 degree angle with a "Birdsmouth" face. I went out into the unit with a hoe dad and made a flat bed for the tree to land in. I hung a plumb bob from the eave of each of the two roofs to the ground. I measured the distance on the ground between the two roofs and divided in half. I placed a stake there, and then measured back to the tree and marked the same distance to each corner of the stump. I was REALLY careful to make all cuts match up. It helps to use a fresh sharp chain. The skidder operator, Larry, was showing me how far from the off corner my chain was and I matched that on my side. I just snugged the wedges, didn't drive the tree over with them. The tree did get a little closer to the pump house on the right in the video, than to the residence, but the trunk was 30" wide and the gap between buildings was 56" so I had 26" of wiggle room, or, 13" on each side. The video is impressive but it is just simple physics and attention to detail that will bring you sucess in these deals.
I told the client that had built the deck around the tree that it would cost him the deck. He said with the revenue from the logs he would build a new deck, and he has. This tree was just one of many nice Douglas Fir we took out on about a 2 acre lot.
Thanks for your comment, Scott
(PS) I got so busy that I didn't need the website this video was on any more, and when the website came up for annual renewal, I didn't want to spend the money. I still have the vid, and it is somewhere on Youtube also.


----------



## Ndigity26

murphy4trees said:


> EXTREME precision in tree falling.mov - YouTube
> 
> first 18 seconds show a slow motion tree falling... target was a 4' round of wood, distance over 50' from the hinge to the center of the target. Round was split perfectly in half. Second fall is a backleaning maple spar, with a tight LZ between a driveway and a house. third tree was a little back leaning corkscrew willow. These cuts were made in the course of two days.



How the street fair after getting hit pretty hard on that drop. I always try to avoid hitting pavement, since you can crack it with the big stuff.


----------



## millbilly

Don't know why I stopped getting notices when something new was posted to this thread. I got 30 pages to back read.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ndigity26 said:


> How the street fair after getting hit pretty hard on that drop. I always try to avoid hitting pavement, since you can crack it with the big stuff.



Murphy carries 260lbs of cold patch at all times .


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> Murphy carries 260lbs of cold patch at all times .



Now that's funny bro!

ps.. at Home Depot peices that would be less than $70.. a good investment IMO, compared to doing all that tedious climbin and riggin or using one of them fancy thingeamabobs with the big booms.


----------



## AirBorneMutha

murphy4trees said:


> Now that's funny bro!
> 
> ps.. at Home Depot peices that would be less than $70.. a good investment IMO, compared to doing all that tedious climbin and riggin or using one of them fancy thingeamabobs with the big booms.



Tires


----------



## murphy4trees

Ndigity26 said:


> How the street fair after getting hit pretty hard on that drop. I always try to avoid hitting pavement, since you can crack it with the big stuff.


good question.. 
the main impact was taken by the 4' round.. the tree had to then roll a bit before the back side hit in the street... didn't even leave a mark.. its amazing how tough the street is compared to a driveway..


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> Now that's funny bro!
> 
> ps.. at Home Depot peices that would be less than $70.. a good investment IMO, compared to doing all that tedious climbin and riggin or using one of them fancy thingeamabobs with the big booms.



Believe me it has bailed my ass outta a couple of pot hole problems .... I vote yes on the cold patch .


----------



## RVALUE

I have been curious as to the reason for the log that breaks the fall. 

Thanks,


----------



## murphy4trees

RVALUE said:


> I have been curious as to the reason for the log that breaks the fall.
> 
> Thanks,



We happened to have this big stump cut piece of oak on the trailer... I set it up as a target... you can't see it for all the leaves, but there was a concrete curb along the road.. if I missed that 4' target at 50', I was buying a new curb minimum. the 4' round was enough to protect the curb, if I could hit it.... its one thing to aim for cans or stakes in the ground... when there is no consequence to failure... quite another to trust your falling skills when it really counts....


----------



## RVALUE

My having a case of tunnel vision, only could see that it was to lessen the fall overall, not to protect a certain object. Now it makes much more sense....


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> We happened to have this big stump cut piece of oak on the trailer... I set it up as a target... you can't see it for all the leaves, but there was a concrete curb along the road.. if I missed that 4' target at 50', I was buying a new curb minimum. the 4' round was enough to protect the curb, if I could hit it.... its one thing to aim for cans or stakes in the ground... when there is no consequence to failure... quite another to trust your falling skills when it really counts....



Do it all the time I fell one yesterday you might have thought crazy lol leaner 45" toward house anyway nothing the winch couldn't handle


----------



## murphy4trees

ropensaddle said:


> Do it all the time I fell one yesterday you might have thought crazy lol leaner 45" toward house anyway nothing the winch couldn't handle



when you have that kind of pulling power and the ability to set a precise direction, it opens up a whole new realm of possibilities. Lotsa fun for those who know how to use it... others better get a crane..


----------



## RVALUE

I've snapped a 1/2 cable TWICE, and fortunately didn't hurt anything or anybody. It failed at weak / injured spots.

Went to a 5/8 anyway, and haven't had any troubles. Still need to pay attention.....

Carry on...


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I've snapped a 1/2 cable TWICE, and fortunately didn't hurt anything or anybody. It failed at weak / injured spots.
> 
> Went to a 5/8 anyway, and haven't had any troubles. Still need to pay attention.....
> 
> Carry on...


Lol well I have snapped 5/8 being sunk in mud but really 5000 to 8000 lbs pull pretensioned then added after establishing hinge never had troubles that way. The beauty of my pto winch is I can kill truck winch still in gear if more pull is necessary start it and over it comes! I have sorta got the hang of it in 15 years of using a braden winch! I do need a new 200 foot cable but been making do with a shorty and my 3/4 stable braid!


----------



## millbilly

RVALUE said:


> I've snapped a 1/2 cable TWICE, and fortunately didn't hurt anything or anybody. It failed at weak / injured spots.
> 
> Went to a 5/8 anyway, and haven't had any troubles. Still need to pay attention.....
> 
> Carry on...


All I can saw is wow, twice.


----------



## RVALUE

My first tree job after I was crushed, and while I was on a walking cane, and couldn't get up a step without using my hands, I was orchestrating my son, who always thought I didn't know what I was doing..... We had a snatch set, and I had him move out of the bight, and he wasn't happy. The cheesy snatch failed and flew over 70 feet in an arc right thru where he wanted to stand. He was a believer.

Now I have snatches that I can barely drag around, but they won't fail.....


----------



## 056 kid

RVALUE said:


> My first tree job after I was crushed, and while I was on a walking cane, and couldn't get up a step without using my hands, I was orchestrating my son, who always thought I didn't know what I was doing..... We had a snatch set, and I had him move out of the bight, and he wasn't happy. The cheesy snatch failed and flew over 70 feet in an arc right thru where he wanted to stand. He was a believer.
> 
> Now I have snatches that I can barely drag around, but they won't fail.....



Skookum!


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> My first tree job after I was crushed, and while I was on a walking cane, and couldn't get up a step without using my hands, I was orchestrating my son, who always thought I didn't know what I was doing..... We had a snatch set, and I had him move out of the bight, and he wasn't happy. The cheesy snatch failed and flew over 70 feet in an arc right thru where he wanted to stand. He was a believer.
> 
> Now I have snatches that I can barely drag around, but they won't fail.....



Lol I use these!View attachment 287777



Expensive but they are good!


----------



## murphy4trees

Just thought I'd bump this thread to see who's still around AS these days. How have you all been???


----------



## derwoodii

murphy4trees said:


> Just thought I'd bump this thread to see who's still around AS these days. How have you all been???




yeah all good down here bloke i was using your felling utube vids to show and tell train a few staff last years the one with the nice music tune made it easy to watch much thanks


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hiya!,,all is good here,,,
Jeff


----------



## Emmalink

Hmm...I can't say that it's nice video, as I don't like when trees are cutten


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie

Emmalink said:


> Hmm...I can't say that it's nice video, as I don't like when trees are cutten



Well, you're on the wrong site then, sweet cheeks.


----------



## 046

howdy ..


----------



## sanchez787

> Hmm...I can't say that it's nice video, as I don't like when trees are cutten



Are they kinda live for you?


----------



## murphy4trees

flushcut said:


> Roger Barnett aka RBtree. The tree was 120' and maybe 30"36" DBH dropped between a house and a fence in a 10-12' lay.


except Roger didn't make that cut... Some guys pick up the saw when for a tight drop.. Roger picked up the phone instead


----------



## MAAC

NCTREE said:


> I wanna see treeslayer rock some #### out, wheres the vids?


----------



## Del_

murphy4trees said:


> except Roger didn't make that cut... Some guys pick up the saw when for a tight drop.. Roger picked up the phone instead



You've never posting a felling that is even in the same ballpark as this.

Your belittling of Roger to pick up the phone and call this guy is always going to fall on deaf ears. 

Roger is smart.


----------



## murphy4trees

straight stick, clean grain, plenty of room on each side, close to 5 degrees on each side. That's not as difficult as it looks. While the last statement is somewhat subjective, the following is not:

ROGER DIDN'T MAKE THE CUT.. ROGER HIRED SOMEONE TO MAKE THE CUT. That only makes him smart if his falling skills and confidence are lacking.


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> straight stick, clean grain, plenty of room on each side, close to 5 degrees on each side. That's not as difficult as it looks. While the last statement is somewhat subjective, the following is not:
> 
> ROGER DIDN'T MAKE THE CUT.. ROGER HIRED SOMEONE TO MAKE THE CUT. That only makes him smart if his falling skills and confidence are lacking.



You’re still a ********** after all these years! Lol, reinforces my theory that tree people just don’t change. That’s okay though, I know and have come to accept these things.


----------



## murphy4trees

I gotta be me! everyone else is taken.


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> I gotta be me! everyone else is taken.


Oh god….


----------



## tree MDS

That dude way, way out precision felled you,, just saying. Lol


----------



## murphy4trees

are you still posting complete nonsense... wasn't it you that suggested loggers use a beach wagon to haul a GRCS around the woods?


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> are you still posting complete nonsense... wasn't it you that suggested loggers use a beach wagon to haul a GRCS around the woods?



No, sir, don’t recall ever having said anything of that nature.


----------

